# Official UFC/MMA discussion  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Ippy (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is the thread to discuss the fastest growing sport in the world, Mixed Martial Arts (MMA).

Come here to discuss upcoming events, fighters, dream matches, controversies, and all things MMA.

Major MMA organizations:
 (the Microsoft of MMA)
WEC (the Linux of MMA)
 (has most of the best lightweights in the world)
World Victory Road: Sengoku (good promotion, with some up and comers)
M1 Global (puts on exciting fights on HDNet)
Strikeforce (recently expanded, and a good solid promotion)

Move aside, boxing!


----------



## Kuya (Apr 27, 2012)

Bendo beats Maynard, Edgar all day.

Pettis, Cerrone, or a conditioned BJ Penn are the ones that I think can challenge him.


----------



## Freija (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been hit in the eye, poked in the eye as well... not pleasant.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 27, 2012)

look at our outdated the 2nd post it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Should the MMA orgs be updated? 

WEC doesn't even exist anymore. Strikeforce is now the Linux of MMA.

Bellator is like a Linux distro.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 27, 2012)

Jesus Christ, we're on part 2 already? Wasn't that long ago we started part 1. MMA is really exploding, eh?


----------



## Freija (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Should the MMA orgs be updated?
> 
> WEC doesn't even exist anymore. Strikeforce is now the Linux of MMA.
> 
> Bellator is like a Linux distro.



Linux doesn't suck....


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 27, 2012)

Put your bets on Overeem vs Dos Santos! It's coming close


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 27, 2012)

jNdee said:


> Put your bets on Overeem vs Dos Santos! It's coming close



Shit... man... I really hate to be the one to break this kinda news to a fellow MMA fan... but you do realize that Overeem is not fighting Dos Santos anymore, don't you?

He failed a prefight drug test so JDS is fighting Mir now...






Just let it all out....


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 27, 2012)

^ fuck. didn't know about that.


----------



## Freija (Apr 28, 2012)

^
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gaja (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep real shame, was really looking forward to seeing that one. 

But JDS vs Mir should be awesome as well.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Apr 29, 2012)

JDS will kill mir hopefully XD


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure everyone that has fought JDS has gotten tagged at some point during the fight. The only question is how good your chin is, and I think Mir's chin is glass.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2012)

Mir's chin is definitely glass. Nog showed that.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 30, 2012)

JDS will break mir's jaw


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 30, 2012)

It's almost impossible to become champion with a glass chin. I think if you're a phenomenal wrestler you can get away with it (GSP, Rashad to a lesser extent), but if you look at all the other champions they have iron chins or at least a good ability to take a shot. 

Mir is a killer on the ground, but I'd be surprised if he manages to get JDS down with his level of wrestling.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 30, 2012)

GSP doesn't have a glass chin though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> Jesus Christ, we're on part 2 already? Wasn't that long ago we started part 1. MMA is really exploding, eh?


Yeah, only took three years. 


Freija said:


> Linux doesn't suck....


Are you suggesting the Bellator sucks?


Lucifer Morningstar said:


> GSP doesn't have a glass chin though.


GSP has a glass ego.


This FOX card looking pretty damn good.

Diaz vs Miller
Koscheck vs Hendricks
Paul Harris vs Belcher
Lavar Johnson vs Pat Barry


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 30, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> GSP doesn't have a glass chin though.



Probably not, but I feel he could have a glass jaw still be as successful as he is now. The one time he was really tagged he was finished anyways.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This FOX card looking pretty damn good.
> 
> Diaz vs Miller
> Koscheck vs Hendricks
> ...



I love Pat Barry


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

I told him he was fat on Twitter.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2012)

lol he is, but i love that guy. he planked in the Octagon for his fans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah, he is a great character. But I fucking hate how infrequently he puts out new Youtube material.


----------



## Teach (Apr 30, 2012)

Belcher can say goodbye to his legs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

I think he can do just enough to avoid that.

I actually wouldn't be surprised if he won, though I really want Paul Harris to snap his legs.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 30, 2012)

Guess Machida is putting off his move to MW, he's fighting Bader at UFC i-dont-really-care.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2012)

Tough fight for Bader, but not an impossible one. That said, Machida wins via unanimous decision.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 30, 2012)

Meh, I'm pretty sure Machida can TKO him within 3 rounds.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> Meh, I'm pretty sure Machida can TKO him within 3 rounds.



hopefully via Karate Kid Crane Kick


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

is Franklin still active?


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 1, 2012)

jNdee said:


> is Franklin still active?


He hasn't announced his retirement at any rate... And the UFC hasn't cut him either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Machida will knock his ass out.


Or maybe he will return to being elusive. Either way he wins. I don't even care.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Machida will knock his ass out.
> 
> 
> Or maybe he will return to being elusive. Either way he wins. I don't even care.



Yeah, I don't know about you, but somehow the knowledge that none of these guys are ever going to get the belt has made me stop caring about a lot of LHW bouts.

Well, to a degree at least. I still find watching fights fun and the match-ups interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Machida is my favorite at LHW, and he's logistically the only man that has the right tools to defeat Jones.

But he has become some kind of crazed berserker these days and that isn't working out for him too much. Used to be he'd get in and out of exchanges without taking a hit. Nowadays he rushes in and exchanges, gets tagged, then gets out. He doesn't seem like the old Machida.


----------



## Freija (May 1, 2012)

So... Who will Gustafsson now face? Rashad?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Rashad vs Shogun makes sense.

Gustaf vs...Phil Davis II.


----------



## Kuya (May 1, 2012)

I want Gustaffson vs. Rampage


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

You're assuming Rampage will ever fight again.

Gustaf vs Anderson Silva.


----------



## Chibason (May 1, 2012)

Not so Bold Prediction Time--- Bones Jones will never lose


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 1, 2012)

Hendo's fists of justice disagree.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

They're putting Pewee Herman in against Roy Nelson.

This should be good.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 2, 2012)

Gonzaga's injury saved him from an ass-whooping. I don't like Herman's chances in this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, me either.

Poor Sasquatch.

I mean he doesn't have the ground skills to take on Roy, and he doesn't have the power to knock him out. He might be able to avoid getting knocked out if he's careful and get some decision, but that's very iffy.


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2012)

Nelson wins knock out of the night w/ a first round K.O.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

I don't know about all that, but I think Nelson will win it either way.


Sasquatch can win, it's just not very likely.


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfrtyGvi8cg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

ofgod

They need to make an emoticon for that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

I work out at the gym sometimes. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2012)

I like Insanity cuz I got it free and I can just get in workouts at home


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

I might do that some day. My shoulder is fucked up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2012)

I need to get on the Roy Nelson beergut diet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Burger King and BoFlex.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2012)

The Roy Nelson workout:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

That looks like a workout I would love to try.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wHPa_tqrwMc[/YOUTUBE]

Toquinho could hang-glide with his fucking pterodactyl lats.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 5, 2012)

I am looking for Mark Hunt to k.o Stefan in the first


----------



## eHav (May 5, 2012)

damn all my favs are loosing today


----------



## Heavenly King (May 6, 2012)

Pat berry is trash How the hell you going to get full mount and give up to tryyyyyy to get a sub. He's pretty much out the ufc now smh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

Dana will keep Pat for as long as he can since Pat is a character.

I'm sad he lost, but I did see it coming. The day they announced the fight I said Pat was in trouble. People looked at me like I didn't know who the fuck Pat Barry was.

They just didn't know who the fuck Lavar Johnson was.

And Pat is one of my favorites, too. I follow him on Twitter.


----------



## Kuya (May 7, 2012)

Pat Barry 

I love his fights and I love him as a fighter/character, but the dude is a riot and I feel has a very very low MMA IQ


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

I've never really been sold on Barry as a top fighter or anything, even a top kickboxer, but he's a great guy at least.


----------



## Kuya (May 7, 2012)

I think his fights are pretty entertaining, regardless if he loses or not. I hope he stays in the UFC for a while longer. Maybe as a gatekeeper.


----------



## Kuya (May 7, 2012)

BTW, Diaz brothers are legit. There's a chance they could be champ at the same time.

Although, not sure if Lil Diaz can beat Bendo. He'll prove to be a tough match for him though. I think he can be a harder match than Edgar is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2012)

They'll keep Barry around. They kept Hardy all this time. 


Yeah, not sure if Nate can beat Bendo or Edgar. He has the experience with WW's, so the size thing won't be new for him, and he has good reach, good hands, great ground game. But Benson will most likely Condit him.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 9, 2012)

How do you get the full mount and give it up for a sub smh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

Pat Barry really wants to cut that hair.


----------



## Kuya (May 9, 2012)

Rumors: BJ Penn to fight Gilbert Melendez 

Dana keeps pushing for this. Looks like he wants Penn to fight the winner of Diaz vs. Edgar/Bendo in about a year and a half.

Assuming Penn takes the Strikeforce belt from Melendez


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

Not holding my breath for that one. I think BJ wants to be in the UFC more.

Like Sean Sherk. He said he wouldn't do it.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 9, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Rumors: BJ Penn to fight Gilbert Melendez
> 
> Dana keeps pushing for this. Looks like he wants Penn to fight the winner of Diaz vs. Edgar/Bendo in about a year and a half.
> 
> Assuming Penn takes the Strikeforce belt from Melendez



Penn already said he turned that fight down in an interview. I didn't bother reading the interview because I don't give a shit. That guy is on again off again and I'm done trying to follow where his head is at. If he fights, I'll watch it regardless who he's fighting. If he stays retired, fine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, I won't shed any tears if we never see Penn fight again, although he's always in good fights win or lose.

Need more BJ Penn-esque fighters.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 10, 2012)

So it's confirmed: Hendo vs Bones on September 1st in Vegas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

That's too far away.


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2012)

Way too far away, but Jones deserves an easy year. Unless he wanted to fight more to get paid. He fought a lot last year either way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

He obviously wants to fight more.

He said he was going to take a vacation after defeating Rampage, then he comes back like 4 months later against Rashad because he got the itch.


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2012)

Is there a site somewhere where we can look at how much said fighter made for said event?

I think the Rashad fight might have made a little bit more money than the Rampage fight. Rampage is more popular though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

They usually post that shit on Sherdog.

I'm not too interested to find the sources.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 11, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Is there a site somewhere where we can look at how much said fighter made for said event?
> 
> I think the Rashad fight might have made a little bit more money than the Rampage fight. Rampage is more popular though.



The UFC has to report contracted payments made out to fighters, so that shit is easy to find (wikipedia). But the bonuses they dole ought (other than the fight/ko/sub of the night bonuses) are behind closed doors.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

You can twitter the fighters and pray they respond.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 13, 2012)

Super Kombat 

*Benche-Toktasynov:* Mosley's thoughts on Money vs Pacman. (opening)

*Adegbuyi-Liedert:* Mosley's thoughts on Money vs Pacman. (reserve)

*Catinas-Rozenstruik:* Mosley's thoughts on Money vs Pacman. (semifinal 1)

*Sam-Tevette:* Mosley's thoughts on Money vs Pacman. (semifinal 2)

*Ciobanu-Cairo:* Mosley's thoughts on Money vs Pacman. (superfight)

*A Stoica-Glunder:* Mosley's thoughts on Money vs Pacman. (superfight)

*Lungu-Kwasniewski:* Mosley's thoughts on Money vs Pacman. (superfight)

*B Stoica-Stanic:* Mosley's thoughts on Money vs Pacman. (title)

Mosley's thoughts on Money vs Pacman. (final)[/quote]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

So Bob Sapp lost another fight.

Anyone surprised?


----------



## Heavenly King (May 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So Bob Sapp lost another fight.
> 
> Anyone surprised?



Bob sapp is done in fighting he should just got to the wwe


----------



## Kuya (May 14, 2012)

Nick Diaz 

you silly goose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Bob sapp is done in fighting he should just got to the wwe


He just shows up, does some PR, collects a paycheck, and taps to strikes in less than a minute.

It's pitiful. 

To think this is the guy who beat Ernesto Hoost twice and was close to the finals in a k-1 tournament.  


Kuya said:


> Nick Diaz
> 
> you silly goose.


What'd he do this time?


----------



## Kuya (May 14, 2012)

Nick Diaz was a no-show to his BJJ-superfight against Braulio Estima.



Diaz's marijuana suspension appeal is today too in Vegas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

He's scared, homie.


----------



## Kuya (May 14, 2012)

I heard he was just pissed that Braulio didn't make weight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Could be, but I have some more pressing, breaking news:


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 14, 2012)

Kuya said:


> I heard he was just pissed that Braulio didn't make weight.


Problem is Braulio did make weight. 180 lbs on the morning of the fight. 


CrazyMoronX said:


> Could be, but I have some more pressing, breaking news:



You post on the RB? Username?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

I actually just created a user name on there. I've never posted before. You can guess the name.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 15, 2012)

I'm praying to fuckin' god that Korean Zombie doesn't get smashed tonight. I hope it's at least a competitive bout, but Poirier is a stone cold killer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

I got Poirier winning a decision. It should be a good fight.


----------



## Kuya (May 15, 2012)

I'm all for Korean Zombie. If he wins I want him vs. Aldo 

Korean Zombie via random submission.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

KZ doesn't want anything to do with Aldo. I like the guy, sure, but he'd get murdered.


----------



## Kuya (May 15, 2012)

I think both would get murdered, but I rather see Korean Zombie advance. I been a fan since the Hominick fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

I've been a fan since that epic war with Garcia. Then he pulled off that twister in the rematch. 

But you know if he gets KO'd by Roop, Aldo would eat him alive. 

I wish the damn D3 servers went down when the Fuel fights started. That'd be really convenient. But noooooo, they gotta go down right now while there ain't shit to do.


----------



## Kuya (May 15, 2012)

Who can beat Aldo?

Him and Dom Cruz should have a super fight if Faber loses again.

Faber won't lose though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Frankie Edgar.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He just shows up, does some PR, collects a paycheck, and taps to strikes in less than a minute.
> 
> It's pitiful.
> 
> ...



that's when Sapp was known as the BEAST no he's just a bum


----------



## eHav (May 15, 2012)

great main event betwen zombie and poirier

and now both are tired as hell lol thought featherweights had more cardio


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 15, 2012)

eHav said:


> great main event betwen zombie and poirier
> 
> and now both are tired as hell lol thought featherweights had more cardio



Those fucking Zombie chants had me shivering. Man what a fucking fight. All around a good night of fights, but what a fucking main event. Thank fuck that went to round 4, Dana White you MOTHER FUCKING GENIUS


----------



## ExoSkel (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Matariki (May 16, 2012)

Frank Mir in the HW GOAT Running? ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page)

Sherdog


----------



## Memitim (May 19, 2012)

Seiko said:


> Frank Mir in the HW GOAT Running? ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page)
> 
> Sherdog


That's pretty ridiculous. Sherdog is partially the reason why I lost faith in humanity. Keyboard warriors and just all around idiots everywhere


----------



## Cirno (May 19, 2012)

Sherdog isn't even that bad yet. You should see some big boxing forums and blow your mind.


----------



## Sasuke (May 19, 2012)

Rooting for Barnett tonight. Dana will have to bring him over to the UFC.

UFC HW Champion once again by the end of next year 

_Really_ want to see Reem vs Barnett at some point.


----------



## Cirno (May 19, 2012)

Oh Jones what done.


----------



## Early (May 20, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Rooting for Barnett tonight. Dana will have to bring him over to the UFC.
> 
> UFC HW Champion once again by the end of next year
> 
> _Really_ want to see Reem vs Barnett at some point.



:amazed not if Daniel Cormier makes him his bitch. DAT BLACK FEDOR

Serioulsy though, Barnett got humbled, and I can't wait to see DC's debut in the UFC


----------



## Memitim (May 20, 2012)

I thought Josh won


EDIT: Damn, Thompson, Not Barnett


----------



## Johnny Blaze (May 20, 2012)

Dave Spector said:


> Oh Jones what done.



Aw, NO! Why Bones Why!


----------



## Matariki (May 21, 2012)

It gets worse


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

Damn, Barnett got Chromed. 

Daniel "The Chromier" Cormier will chrome all the UFC HW's next. He's an unstoppable juggernaut of MMA blackness.


----------



## Gaja (May 21, 2012)

Seiko said:


> It gets worse



At first I was like, how is that worse, she got to drive Bentley... but after checking out her tweeter I get it.

So many hateful and stupid comments when she only posted a picture of her driving an expensive car... Sometimes I don't get the people who breathe my air... -_-

IMO all that matters is that no one got hurt, except that poor car, what happens next, who cares let's move on. I'd much rather talk about a BAMF nicknamed DC. 

That's a scary dude right there, a lot of HW's in the UFC probably saw that and shit their pants. 

The only thing I kind of didn't like was that he was running that entire 5th round... oh well...


----------



## Sasuke (May 22, 2012)

Damn, Cormier was impressive.

Anybody else love the Reem documentary series he releases? New ep.

It has better production values than Strikeforce events do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't like DC's running either, but he didn't want to take any chances and Barnett is pretty dangerous. 

Still a bit of a shitty move. 

But that won't stop him from chroming the UFC HW division.  He made my month when he knocked out Bigfoot already.


----------



## Gaja (May 22, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Damn, Cormier was impressive.
> 
> Anybody else love the Reem documentary series he releases? New ep.
> 
> It has better production values than Strikeforce events do.



Fuck yeah I did, I loved it! 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I didn't like DC's running either, but he didn't want to take any chances and Barnett is pretty dangerous.
> 
> Still a bit of a shitty move.
> 
> But that won't stop him from chroming the UFC HW division.  He made my month when he knocked out Bigfoot already.



That's true, he already had 4 rounds in the book so he probably listened to his coaches and took the win home. And hell yeah, that KO was impressive. That dude is gonna give a lot of dudes problems.

World class wrestling, and fast and strong punches. Good chin from what I can tell, throws high kicks too... Good cardio too. I think we have a second Cain Velasquez.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

A better Cain Velasquez. This guy has Olympic-level wrestling and more power in his hands. He just needs to work on his technique and he'll be unstoppable. 

Nobody can take him down.
He can take down anyone at will.
Can knock out anyone.
Can run laps around the cage like a champ.
Can cut to LHW some day if he gets healthy.


----------



## Kuya (May 22, 2012)

Nick Diaz suspended a year for smoking marijuana. (he even has a medical-marijuana license)
Overeem suspended 9 months for steroid use and ducking tests.

*Fucking BULLSHIT.*

lol at marijuana giving a fighter an advantage, especially more of an advantage than steroids.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

Pretty outrageous.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2012)

Like anyone was surprised at Overeem using steroids. xD


----------



## Kuya (May 22, 2012)

Marijuana doesn't even come close to reaching the physical advantages steroids gives you. 

It just relaxes you at best. I don't understand how Diaz gets a harsher suspension than Overeem. 

*Bullshit suspension is bullshit. *


----------



## Gaja (May 22, 2012)

Bro NSAC is a joke, they need to go to California and see how it's done there. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> A better Cain Velasquez. This guy has Olympic-level wrestling and more power in his hands. He just needs to work on his technique and he'll be unstoppable.
> 
> Nobody can take him down.
> He can take down anyone at will.
> ...



He might be, someday. Right now, I'd say that Cain has better technique as far as the stand up game goes, I feel like Cain throws better leg kicks, more high kicks and overall a better game striking-wise *(although I haven't watched a whole lot of DC's fights, but still I think he might be the UFC champ in a year or two). I pretty much agree with everything you've said, except that the only hole in his game might be his stand up. I mean he is powerful and has excellent technique. But can he hang with a guy like JDS, Cain or Overeem? What do you think... Although we might actually see it sometime soon...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Like I said, he needs to work on his technique (and by that I meant standup). It's his only obvious flaw, but it looked decent against Josh who has pretty decent standup himself. 

If he worked on submissions he could use that to defeat strikers he couldn't stand with as he can take them down at will. I don't know how good his sub game is, but he has some good sub defense at least.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 23, 2012)

Predictions for 146?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Mir will get knocked out.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mir will get knocked out.



1st round, he will try and stand then shoot for a takedown and JDS will catch him with an uppercut and finish him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

I'm not counting Mir out--that's always a mistake--but I just don't see how he can win this one. It's a short night for Mir on the sleepy train.


----------



## Kuya (May 23, 2012)

For the Heavyweights

*Dos Santos* via 1st or 2nd round KO
*Velasquez* via 2nd round KO
*Herman* via decision
*Del Rosario* via decision
*Struve* via decision


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

I got Velasquez on a TKO in round 2 as well. At least I'm hoping for it.

Nelson gonna get a TKO as well. Maybe straight KO. 
Miocic TKO, round 3.
Struve submission round 1 or 2.


----------



## Kuya (May 23, 2012)

Edson Barboza vs. Jamie Varner at UFC 146?

This is the non-heavyweight fight I'm most interested in. Varner is a former champ and one of the better fighters in that class and only serious contenders can beat him. Might be too soon to call him a gatekeeper.

Barboza on the other hand has exciting fights and I feel he's a future contender.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not counting Mir out--that's always a mistake--but I just don't see how he can win this one. It's a short night for Mir on the sleepy train.



Never do  but I agree Mir just cant get that belt



Kuya said:


> For the Heavyweights
> 
> *Dos Santos* via 1st or 2nd round KO
> *Velasquez* via 2nd round KO
> ...





CrazyMoronX said:


> I got Velasquez on a TKO in round 2 as well. At least I'm hoping for it.
> 
> Nelson gonna get a TKO as well. Maybe straight KO.
> Miocic TKO, round 3.
> Struve submission round 1 or 2.



*Dos Santos* via 1st  round KO
*Velasquez* via 2nd round KO
*Herman* via decision
*Miocic* via decision
*Struve* via submission round 1


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Don't count out Miocic. Sure he's sloppy and not that great, but he's got heart. And power. And...Croatian supremacy.


----------



## Kuya (May 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't count out Miocic. Sure he's sloppy and not that great, but he's got heart. And power. And...Croatian supremacy.



I agree. I just think he loses to a very close split-decision.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't count out Miocic. Sure he's sloppy and not that great, but he's got heart. And power. And...Croatian supremacy.





Kuya said:


> I agree. I just think he loses to a very close split-decision.



Same
He has fought good in the past but this fight going to decision, I feel he will lose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Well don't forget that Shane is going to have some ring rust.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well don't forget that Shane is going to have some ring rust.



Yea, hopefully he bonces back like Mir


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

His head will be bouncing off the canvas.


----------



## Kuya (May 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpGGitXpqZQ[/YOUTUBE]​
I'm a fan already. He'll win fight of the night once again, and people will start to bandwagon him after this upcoming event. I know he won 2, but didn't know he won 3 fight of the nights of his last 4 events.

This guy will be top tier in the division soon. Can't wait till he fights contenders. (Varner is somewhat a contender I guess since he was a champ not too long ago)

If he beats Varner, I would like to see him fight Gray Maynard


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> His head will be bouncing off the canvas.




Changed my prediction to Miocic via decision 



Kuya said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpGGitXpqZQ[/YOUTUBE]​
> I'm a fan already. He'll win fight of the night once again, and people will start to bandwagon him after this upcoming event. I know he won 2, but didn't know he won 3 fight of the nights of his last 4 events.
> 
> This guy will be top tier in the division soon. Can't wait till he fights contenders. (Varner is somewhat a contender I guess since he was a champ not too long ago)
> ...



Yea I had the UFC Brazil live  His kick was fkin epic.
Umm Maynard might be a bit high up right now but if Maynard losses give him to Barbaosa 
Right now we have a packed 155

Benson vs Frankie
Then Diaz gets the shot (and wins) 
Maynard vs Clay
Pettis still loamig 

I say give him the loser of Maynard vs Clay becuase  I see UFC doing Miller vs Pettis  or maybe the Melvin "The Young Assassin" Guillard could fight Barbaosa after a good win, he is high ranked and coming off back to back losses, would be good


----------



## Kuya (May 24, 2012)

Pettis vs. Barboza would be amazing.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 24, 2012)

Yea but I cant see UFC doing it -_-
They saving Pettis for Benson rematch


----------



## Matariki (May 24, 2012)

Strikeforce

War JDS


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 24, 2012)

JDS just putting his hand in Mirs face  cant do shit


----------



## Kuya (May 24, 2012)

It's nice to see them next to each other. I thought Mir was a little bigger than JDS, but I guess not.

JDS will wreck Mir. Cain Velasquez >>>>> Frank Mir.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 24, 2012)

Kuya said:


> It's nice to see them next to each other. I thought Mir was a little bigger than JDS, but I guess not.
> 
> JDS will wreck Mir. Cain Velasquez >>>>> Frank Mir.



Velasquez >>>>> Silva


----------



## Kuya (May 25, 2012)

yeah, Velasquez should murk Silva


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 25, 2012)

Im reading on the internet they think it will go the distance  Cain is a guy who TKO lesnar this shit ent going no distance 

I gotta find a stream for Saturday though


----------



## Kuya (May 25, 2012)

i just love watching big men fight. no homo.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 25, 2012)

Kuya said:


> i just love watching big men fight. no homo.





If Mir wins though, world we be in panic especially if he snapped JDS arm


----------



## Kuya (May 25, 2012)

Big IF.

Either way, he wouldn't be able to defend the title against Cain.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 25, 2012)

Seiko said:


> I don't know about Cain vs Silva.
> 
> Bigfoot outboxed Arlovski and beat Fedor. Cain got rocked by Kongo...



Silva has been beat by two AKA guys
Cain is much quicker than Silva and Silva's weakness is his size
DC KO Silva and just happens to be Cain's "coach"

Cain is ready to win


----------



## Cirno (May 25, 2012)

Cain reallly should use his superior speed and move like a fucking lunatic. Things will not end well for him if he decides to catch punches with his all around average chin.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 25, 2012)

And Silva has some monster punches, wonder how Fedor, would match up against cain


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Im reading on the internet they think it will go the distance  Cain is a guy who TKO lesnar this shit ent going no distance
> 
> I gotta find a stream for Saturday though


I won't be surprised is Cain vs Bigfoot goes the distance.

There are several things to consider. Bigfoot has a great chin and was KO'd by Cormier by a shot that would KO anyone, right on the button. But he has taken a lot of shots from heavy-hitters before and never went out (Mak, Fedor, Arlovski).

Cain has good speed and decent power, but he doesn't have Emelienegro power. His chances of hitting Bigfoot in just the right spot is pretty good given his accuracy and speed, but it's not guaranteed. I'm sure Bigfoot has been working on covering his holes in that regard.

Also, Cain might be apprehensive due to his loss against JDS.

Lots of factors signal to me a strong possibility for decision.



That said, I hope Cain knocks him out. Round 1. I'll settle for 2.


----------



## Kuya (May 25, 2012)

Cain will move fast and take out Bigfoots legs. I don't see how he loses this fight. 

Nobody in the HWs beats Cain besides JDS in my eyes.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I won't be surprised is Cain vs Bigfoot goes the distance.
> 
> There are several things to consider. Bigfoot has a great chin and was KO'd by Cormier by a shot that would KO anyone, right on the button. But he has taken a lot of shots from heavy-hitters before and never went out (Mak, Fedor, Arlovski).
> 
> ...



Um goo the distance with Cain? urmmm not so much, yea Silva has a good chin but if Cain chases him and continues punches it will be a TKO, or even if Silva trips ohh gawddddd Cain has the 2nd fastest strikes next to JDS

Only way Silva survives is if he is fast enough to keep up and run.




Kuya said:


> Cain will move fast and take out Bigfoots legs. I don't see how he loses this fight.
> 
> Nobody in the HWs beats Cain besides JDS in my eyes.



(Y)

[YOUTUBE]lbfmP9kECdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ubereem (May 26, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Yea but I cant see UFC doing it -_-
> They saving Pettis for Benson rematch



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH7oRb5Knjc[/YOUTUBE] :amazed

JDS Ko's Mir, Cain beats Silva might go the distance. Crop is in the under card I believe.

But when Ubereem returns new HW CHAMP!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 26, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH7oRb5Knjc[/YOUTUBE] :amazed
> 
> JDS Ko's Mir, Cain beats Silva might go the distance. Crop is in the under card I believe.
> 
> But when Ubereem returns new HW CHAMP!



JDS would KO Overeem


----------



## Ubereem (May 26, 2012)

Has anyone found a Stream for 146 Today? My Predictions to who will come out Victories today Cain via round 1 TKO, Pretty sure this will be the last time we see "Big Country" in the Octagon if he can't pull a win, his last win was back in 2010. Junior KO's Mir first or Second round.


----------



## Kuya (May 26, 2012)

Pettis vs. Barboza, Pettis vs. Cerrone, Pettics vs. Edgar, Edgar vs. Cerrone

and throw in Diaz with those.

I want to see ALL of those fights. This is my favorite weight class now that Jones dominates the LHW and the HWs only has like 3 quality guys.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 26, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Has anyone found a Stream for 146 Today? My Predictions to who will come out Victories today Cain via round 1 TKO, Pretty sure this will be the last time we see "Big Country" in the Octagon if he can't pull a win, his last win was back in 2010. Junior KO's Mir first or Second round.



firstrowsports.eu always has whatever stream I'm looking for.


----------



## eHav (May 26, 2012)

^ thats true, firstrow has everything related to sports

im impressed with this guy, glover teixeira


----------



## Sasuke (May 26, 2012)

Silva to TKO/KO Cain. Mir to submit JDS.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 26, 2012)

So Barbaosa now got TKOed

Talk about upset


----------



## eHav (May 26, 2012)

dude lavar got OWNED

"Let's save the jiu-jitsu for the jiu-jitsu tournaments, I say. The UFC is for fights. So let's fight." - Lavar Johnson


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 26, 2012)

eHav said:


> dude lavar got OWNED
> 
> "Let's save the jiu-jitsu for the jiu-jitsu tournaments, I say. The UFC is for fights. So let's fight." - Lavar Johnson



Barry almost submitted his ass, of course he doesn't want any part of the ground game. Good thing he's got a chin on him or he'd be Houston Alexander version 2.0.


----------



## Santí (May 26, 2012)

Putting my money on the Mexican.


----------



## Ubereem (May 26, 2012)

There's a ring girl missing.... Arianny got busted she's in jail, charged with domestic battery.  Dana must be pissed two UFC Employee's run into two trouble in the same month.


----------



## Santí (May 26, 2012)

Nevermind, the Mexican't is getting his ass whipped.

Cro-Cop Jr. got this.


----------



## eHav (May 26, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA ONE PUNCH


amazing for a fat guy that looks like a hobo


big country!


----------



## Ubereem (May 26, 2012)

Haymaker, Put Dave right on his azz.

They bailed her out, and Nelson can say he's unfinished in the Octagon.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 26, 2012)

Anyone have a spare stream, mine stopped.


----------



## Ubereem (May 26, 2012)

lolHiguain


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 26, 2012)

Damn, Silva looks messed up.


----------



## Sasuke (May 26, 2012)

_Obliteration_. Impressive.


----------



## eHav (May 26, 2012)

what a brutal beatdown. tho i think bigfoot was unlucky since the cut completely messed up his vision


----------



## Ubereem (May 26, 2012)

Comin JDS!!!


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 26, 2012)

Fight had nothing to do with luck. Cain is on an entirely different level than Bigfoot, frankly I still think he's the only person that can pose a problem for JDS.


----------



## eHav (May 26, 2012)

im pretty sure that bigfoot would have done better had he not been blind for half the fight


----------



## Lord Genome (May 26, 2012)

Mir barely made it out of the first round lol


----------



## Sasuke (May 26, 2012)

Mir you fucking bum. Sigh. Good job JDS.

Still pissed we didn't get JDS vs Reem tonight. _Soon._


----------



## Lord Genome (May 26, 2012)

Mir got absolutely crushed

also he looked fat


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 27, 2012)

eHav said:


> im pretty sure that bigfoot would have done better had he not been blind for half the fight



It's not like it was an accidental headbutt or something. He got taken down and smashed repeatedly with elbows. Fucking surprise he got cut.








LOL at the tender-moment.


----------



## Caedus (May 27, 2012)

you had to figure Mir couldnt take those shots for long


----------



## Ubereem (May 27, 2012)

Who seriously thought Mir would win?? JDS V. Ubereem


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 27, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Who seriously thought Mir would win?? JDS V. Ubereem



They didn't have a choice... HW division is thin and Overeem totally screwed the UFC over by testing positive. I'd be surprised if he ever gets that title shot again.


----------



## Ubereem (May 27, 2012)

Did anyone see Former UFC Heavyweight Champ Brock L. Now that 146 is in the Books I AM Excited for Silva V. Sonnen II!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFpePVQ68FM[/YOUTUBE]

"When Anderson Silva walks into a room you can hear a Rat piss on Cotton!"


----------



## Ubereem (May 27, 2012)

Didn't K-1 declare bankruptcy?


----------



## jNdee~ (May 27, 2012)

Dos Santos killed Mir


----------



## Sasuke (May 27, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> They didn't have a choice... HW division is thin and Overeem totally screwed the UFC over by testing positive. I'd be surprised if he ever gets that title shot again.



During the after fight press conference Dana said  that despite being pissed at him, Reem will likely be #1 contender when he returns.



Ubereem said:


> Didn't K-1 declare bankruptcy?



I think they got bought out.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 27, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> During the after fight press conference Dana said  that despite being pissed at him, Reem will likely be #1 contender when he returns.



That's kinda surprising. I'll give that a listen later.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 27, 2012)

JDS vs Cain later this year


----------



## Sasuke (May 27, 2012)

He also said Cormier will get a title shot when he jumps over (provided he wins his final Strikeforce fight, I assume.)

...but he wants Cormier to fight at 205 rather than HW. :/

So likely;

JDS vs Cain II

JDS vs Overeem

Overeem vs Cormier


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 27, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> He also said Cormier will get a title shot when he jumps over (provided he wins his final Strikeforce fight, I assume.)
> 
> ...but he wants Cormier to fight at 205 rather than HW. :/
> 
> ...



I doubt Cormier will get a straight tilte shot, the HW will bitch about it and Reem is expected back like late feb/march so we might get another HW match late December/January

So likely;

JDS vs Cain II

Overeem vs Cormier #1 Contender spot

Roy Nelson vs Cormier #1 Contender spot


----------



## Heavenly King (May 27, 2012)

GLORY WORLD FIRST SERIES 16                                                          





GLORY FIRST 16




Seems like Stern's retiring soon.


----------



## Ubereem (May 27, 2012)

Anyone interested in having Brock Lesnar back.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gp2mx7bLlk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 27, 2012)

Only to take out Nelson


----------



## Kuya (May 27, 2012)

Of course I'd love Brock Lesnar back. Heavyweights need stars. Even though I think he's now out of the top 5, UFC could always use him. 

Throw him against someone popular like Mark Hunt and away from killers like Cain, JDS and Overeem.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 27, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Of course I'd love Brock Lesnar back. Heavyweights need stars. Even though I think he's now out of the top 5, UFC could always use him.
> 
> Throw him against someone popular like Mark Hunt and away from killers like Cain, JDS and Overeem.



I want see Hunt/Nelson

Lesnar was good before i think he is like #11 now?


----------



## martryn (May 27, 2012)

A little late to be commenting, sure, but went and saw the fights at a sports bar last night.  Easy card to pick winners from.  Thought Roy Nelson was hella impressive, and proves he's got serious knock out power still.  He also went three rounds with JDS, even if it weren't pretty, so he's got a solid chin.  Love to see him fight, and it looks like he's starting to be a lot more serious about it, which excites me.  

Always fun to watch Struve fight.  How can you not love seeing a 7' tall mother fucker sprawled out and submitting people.  

Cain's fight was painful to watch.  I've never seen blood swell up like that.  It was like a watering fountain of blood on Frankenstein's monsters face.  I'm surprised that the fight lasted as long as it did.

And I was really apprehensive for the JDS fight, especially that early takedown attempt by Mir, but after that, there was nothing to be worried about.  Mir landed a few blows, but JDS more or less picked him apart.  I loved the body shots to make Mir lower his guard a bit.  

All and all, it was a great event.  

I'd love to see Lesnar back.  He's entertaining, though not that good.  He always gets owned in stand-up.  If he does return, I hope it's after a lot of training to make him a bit more well-rounded.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (May 27, 2012)

Hopefully, Lesnar does came back to the UFC. Dana seemed very happy during that interview concerning Lesnar's appearance at UFC 146 (meaning a possible return in the future).


----------



## Ubereem (May 28, 2012)

Well his contract with WWE doesn't expire till after WrestleMania 29..

Best Fighter in the World!!! Man, Alistair is funny!


----------



## Cirno (May 28, 2012)

Cain looked like a freakin' killer, man. Didn't expect he would go 100% from the start, man. He really is a demon if he doesn't hold back like in the JDS fight. Kind of nice to see him get a rematch, but that's extremely dangerous fight for him. If he lose, I don't see him getting third shot vs JDS in near future neither I do see JDS losing the title. (Overeem might do it, but not sure.)

JDS didn't really impress me, was more like his usual self as was Mir. We all knew he had the tools to tool Mir standing. Struve did what I expected him to do and so did Nelson. Stipe looked good, those elbows were nasty.

Nice to see Hardy and Varner back on track. Both really came to fight and were rock solid. Mayhem and Brandao let me down, but other has glass knee and other shitty gas tank, so I wasn't surprised.

Sass' sub of christmas was impressing, Teixeira looked like a monster and Brown looked solid. Was pretty nice farewell fight for Brown.

Dunno what happens to 147 as Vitor got injured.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 28, 2012)

Man, the undercard was terrible for my picks. Almost all of them were wrong.

However, my HW card was near-flawless.  The only things I got wrong were which round and how my winning picks won their fights.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, the undercard was terrible for my picks. Almost all of them were wrong.
> 
> However, my HW card was near-flawless.  The only things I got wrong were which round and how my winning picks won their fights.



Same

I fucked up the undercards  but im happy Hardy and Varner won


----------



## Cirno (May 28, 2012)

I got almost all winners right. Only Dollaway surprised me a little and I thought Volkmann had a slight edge. Sass certainly has one hell of a guard.


----------



## Kuya (May 28, 2012)

Barboza was my letdown of the night. His total defense was so damn amateur.


----------



## Ubereem (May 28, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Barboza was my letdown of the night. His total defense was so damn amateur.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX3sEGtG8mQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Teach (May 29, 2012)

The JDS wanking is getting out of control. He'll get destroyed by Overeem or Cain in the rematch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Same
> 
> I fucked up the undercards  but im happy Hardy and Varner won


I wanted Bang to win more.  I thought Varner was really being underrated in the fight and could win, but if he was going to win it'd be by decision.

I guess in the end I underrated him.


Dave Spector said:


> I got almost all winners right. Only Dollaway surprised me a little and I thought Volkmann had a slight edge. Sass certainly has one hell of a guard.


I always bet on Sassangle round one submission. This fight was no different, though I was a little afraid.


Teach said:


> The JDS wanking is getting out of control. He'll get destroyed by Overeem or Cain in the rematch.


I think JDS's boxing is a little overrated, and maybe he could get taken out eventually.

But I think that he beats either Overeem or Cain still.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 29, 2012)

Teach said:


> The JDS wanking is getting out of control. He'll get destroyed by Overeem or Cain in the rematch.




Cain is his only threat


----------



## Kuya (May 29, 2012)

Cain and a serious Nelson can contend with JDS.

I don't know how good Overeem is without roids. I hope he doesn't get a title shot right away and earns being a contender with at least 1 or 2 matches with top guys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

Dana pretty much stated that he'd get a title shot.

And Dana hates him now.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 29, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Cain and a serious Nelson can contend with JDS.
> 
> I don't know how good Overeem is without roids. I hope he doesn't get a title shot right away and earns being a contender with at least 1 or 2 matches with top guys.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Dana pretty much stated that he'd get a title shot.
> 
> And Dana hates him now.



 I hate Reem, his steroids made him good

Just say that JDS beats Cain in thier rematch, DC is coming to UFC as LHW so after that is Reem and if JDS beats him we have no one left

Nelson  not yet he will be JDS punching bag again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

DC will take that HW title shot if they give it to him I bet. And it sounds like Dana is willing to give it to him right away.


----------



## Kuya (May 29, 2012)

DC is coming in at LHW? That's awesome, I would love to see him vs. any of the top contenders.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

We'll see.


----------



## Cirno (May 30, 2012)

Wand vs Franklin 2 @ UFC 147, apparentally in a 190lb bout.


----------



## Kuya (May 30, 2012)

Dave Spector said:


> Wand vs Franklin 2 @ UFC 147, apparentally in a 190lb bout.



Rich Franklin, bailing out the UFC.

Cung Le better get an opponent he can beat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

They can switch in Lombard.


----------



## Kuya (May 30, 2012)

UFC 147 looks boring lol

I was somewhat excited for Vitor/Wanderlei, but now I'm contemplating wasting my time downloading this event.


----------



## Cirno (May 31, 2012)

Cung Le vs Patrick C?t? is on.


----------



## Kuya (May 31, 2012)

Dave Spector said:


> Cung Le vs Patrick C?t? is on.



hmmm. Cung Le can take him. I expect him to be in better shape than he was against Wanderlei.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

Cung will beat up Cote and chase him back out of the UFC.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 31, 2012)

Dave Spector said:


> Wand vs Franklin 2 @ UFC 147, apparentally in a 190lb bout.





Kuya said:


> Rich Franklin, bailing out the UFC.
> 
> Cung Le better get an opponent he can beat.



Im pumped for this, I am hoping to see if Rich is better because if Sonnen cant beat Anderson, I want Rich to take him down



CrazyMoronX said:


> They can switch in Lombard.







Kuya said:


> UFC 147 looks boring lol
> 
> I was somewhat excited for Vitor/Wanderlei, but now I'm contemplating wasting my time downloading this event.



Only watch the ME, who doesn't love to watch the Axe Murder fight?



Dave Spector said:


> Cung Le vs Patrick C?t? is on.





Kuya said:


> hmmm. Cung Le can take him. I expect him to be in better shape than he was against Wanderlei.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Cung will beat up Cote and chase him back out of the UFC.



Yea Cung has the win


----------



## Kuya (May 31, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Im pumped for this, I am hoping to see if Rich is better because if Sonnen cant beat Anderson, I want Rich to take him down



Sonnen and Munoz are the only ones currently in the division that have shots at beating Anderson. 

Rich doesn't stand a chance against Silva anymore.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 31, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Sonnen and Munoz are the only ones currently in the division that have shots at beating Anderson.
> 
> *Rich doesn't stand a chance against Silva anymore.*



We will see  how good Rich is is come 147 

lighter news


> It may not be Tim Sylvia's ticket back into Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC), but a marquee match-up against Daniel Cormier in Strikeforce is probably the next best thing.
> 
> And hey, it's one step above a "comeback" season on The Ultimate Fighter (TUF).
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

I would hate to see a DC fight wasted on Tim Sylvia.

It's lose/lose.

If he wins, he beat up Tim Sylvia.

If he loses, he lost to Tim Sylvia.


----------



## Kuya (May 31, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> We will see  how good Rich is is come 147
> 
> lighter news



Silva has Franklin's number like before. Franklin needs to beat Sonnen before trying to face Silva.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would hate to see a DC fight wasted on Tim Sylvia.
> 
> It's lose/lose.
> 
> ...



I would love to see him fight Silva  he needs another "big name" fight even though IMO Silva is one of the worst HW but whatever if not Silva, bring Roy Nelson over to Strikeforce and fight DC?




Kuya said:


> Silva has Franklin's number like before. Franklin needs to beat Sonnen before trying to face Silva.



Silva might be pissed and make a mistake on Franklin and thus cause an upset, hopefully though Silva wins and Sonen wins and Silva vs Sonen and AXE MURDER wins UFC Gold


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

It might be fun to see him knock out big Tim, but his last fight in Strikeforce should be against someone actually top 5.


That means no Fedor.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would hate to see a DC fight wasted on Tim Sylvia.
> 
> It's lose/lose.
> 
> ...



Horseshit, if he destroys Sylvia it'll buff his record and he can take another fight quickly.


In other news, I'm surprised so many people think Franklin is going to run through Wanderlei. In any event this is a waaaaaaaaay better fight for Wanderlei than the Belfort match-up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

It does nothing for his record though after a win over Bigfoot and Josh. It's a step down. He needs a step up, or at least a lateral step.

Franklin is a better matchup, and it's winnable. It's going to be a tough one, but if I had to pick I would bet on Franklin.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 31, 2012)

Why rush things? It's not as though the HW division is talent stacked. He might as well get some more fights in before his UFC debut.

I honestly think Wand/Franklin is going to be pretty similar to their previous fight. They're both aging the same and neither is really capable of reinventing themselves. Maybe the big difference is neither can take as much punishment. Sooooo, someone gets TKO'd 2nd or 3rd round maybe? I dunno.


----------



## Kuya (May 31, 2012)

Vitor would have KO'd Wanderlei. 
Wanderlei will KO Franklin.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 1, 2012)

so guys heard...Bigfoot Silva's manager wants ban on ground elbows following UFC 146 bloodbath


----------



## Kuya (Jun 1, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> so guys heard...Bigfoot Silva's manager wants ban on ground elbows following UFC 146 bloodbath



not going to happen lol


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 1, 2012)

Kuya said:


> not going to happen lol



I know 

and Kos speaks out


> "Me and B.J. have a good relationship. It's business, and, you know what? I like to have big fights. I think that B.J. is the type of fighter that would be a big fight for me. The UFC asked to try and stir up something. You know, I do my job well, and I went on to my Twitter account, and just kinda said, 'Hey, B.J. Let's do this fight.'"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2012)

BJ is fighting Koscheck?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 1, 2012)

That would actually be a great fight, but I don't think BJ will come out of retirement till 2013. He's going to chill out this year. He just opened up this training gym out here in hawaii and he's trying to expand on it.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh yeah, I downloaded TapoutXT - yesterday I did core combat and worked out with Ryan Bader 

Today I'm working out with the champ Jon Jones


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2012)

Are you feeling the burn?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you feeling the burn?



yeah, same intensity as Insanity. it's fun that there's MMA stars there, it sparks my motivation


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 1, 2012)

predictions for tonight?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 1, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> predictions for tonight?



Machida puts Bader to sleep. Browne puts Rothwell to sleep.


----------



## Sine (Jun 1, 2012)

Kim Winlow fucked up again. Why does that bitch still have a job?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 1, 2012)

shiner said:


> Kim Winlow fucked up again. Why does that bitch still have a job?



she sucks Dana's dick


----------



## Cirno (Jun 2, 2012)

FUCK YES KAMPMANN.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 2, 2012)

the man fights amazing when he is bleeding


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 2, 2012)

Winslow practically let King Mo kill Lorenz Larkin. Not surprised. Good fight, though.

Glad Kampmann pulled off the upset, too. Ellenberger is good but Kampmann has been robbed in too many fights to have this one not go his way, he deserved that win.

ALSO, Max Holloway. Guy looked great. Great to see another quality addition to the FW division, let's just hope he can work on his ground game so we don't see another Holloway/Poirier.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 3, 2012)

Watched over Zombie/Justin

fight of the year guys?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 3, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Watched over Zombie/Justin
> 
> fight of the year guys?



I really liked that fight, but Shogun vs Hendo was more entertaining to me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 3, 2012)

I liked KZ/Poirier more. I've never been a huge fan of Shogun or Hendo.

So far it's fight of the year, IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2012)

Shogun and Hendo fought last year, right? 


I'd say KZ/Poirier could be current fight of the year.


----------



## Teach (Jun 4, 2012)

KZ v Poirier is going to be hard to top


----------



## Kuya (Jun 5, 2012)

Diaz won rounds 1, 2 and 5


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 5, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Diaz won rounds 1, 2 and 5



and 4 could of been a draw


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2012)

Diaz won the KZ/Poirier fight?


----------



## Cirno (Jun 5, 2012)

Diaz by Stockton Slap


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2012)

Goldie: That's that Stockton Slap, Joe.
Joe: No, he hit him with his fist pretty hard.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diaz won the KZ/Poirier fight?





Dave Spector said:


> Diaz by Stockton Slap





CrazyMoronX said:


> Goldie: That's that Stockton Slap, Joe.
> Joe: No, he hit him with his fist pretty hard.





ok guys finally Condit is being a man

*Spoiler*: __ 





> What's in a name?
> 
> Not much, especially when that name happens to be "interim." It's a title that has routinely meant very little in mixed martial arts (MMA). A fighter is either the champion or he isn't. Yet, fans of Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) have had to endure several such charades, in which we were forced to pretend that an interim belt actually meant something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cirno (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2012)

Condit. :sleepy

BJ Penn.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 6, 2012)

Rory will send Penn back into retirement. Rory via TKO due to slams and punches.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 6, 2012)

Nope this will be Penn's return to glory. He needed this break from MMA since he lost his passion for fighting. Now his passion has returned.

He'll be a champion once again late 2013


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2012)

I could see Rory eking out a decision. 

I don't think he'll get a TKO though. I guess it's possible if he really is the new GSP, but I don't buy into that much hype just yet.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 6, 2012)

Penn doesn't have what it takes anymore. It took a while, but the game finally passed him by.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah; he's better at LW and he can't beat the top LWs. It doesn't look too good for Baby J.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 6, 2012)

I could see Rory TKOing BJ the way Hughes or GSP did. Strikes from the crucifix position or a corner stoppage.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 6, 2012)

Koscheck would have been a much easier fight, but Penn chose to fight Rory instead lol 

Penn has been out of shape his past few fights. If he's motivated during his training he SMASHES Rory.

(I'm a totally biased Penn fan though)


----------



## Cirno (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh man, Stann got injured and is out of FOX 4. He would have been perfect opponent for Lombard imo, but shit happens. It's like half of the booked fighters were getting injured.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 6, 2012)

Munoz or Bisping should replace Stann. I think they're the obvious choices, but I think Munoz has an upcoming fight. 

Hector Lombard would get a nice welcome to the Octagon by Bisping


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Rory is going to decision with BJ

and Lombard/Bisping for #1 would be great


----------



## Kuya (Jun 7, 2012)

Shogun vs. Vera at UFC on FOX 4.

Vera doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 7, 2012)

Penn-MacDonald should be good. 

Hopefully Shogun makes quick work of Vera, but I think his days of reclaiming the title are over anyhow.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 7, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Shogun vs. Vera at UFC on FOX 4.
> 
> Vera doesn't stand a chance.



UFC on Fox 4 is packed dammm



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Penn-MacDonald should be good.
> 
> Hopefully Shogun makes quick work of Vera, but I think his days of reclaiming the title are over anyhow.



Shogun will prob fight Jon again


----------



## Teach (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck you Condit. You promised me a dogfight and I got a to watch you run a marathon in the fucking Octagon. Fuck you so very much.


----------



## Cirno (Jun 7, 2012)

Meh, I'm kind of ok with this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Boetsch vs Lombard, eh? More fireworks.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 7, 2012)

Teach said:


> Fuck you Condit. You promised me a dogfight and I got a to watch you run a marathon in the fucking Octagon. Fuck you so very much.



Diaz won round 1, 2 and 5.

Diaz should be interim champ. He had octagon control the entire match.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 7, 2012)

Teach said:


> Fuck you Condit. You promised me a dogfight and I got a to watch you run a marathon in the fucking Octagon. Fuck you so very much.







Dave Spector said:


> Meh, I'm kind of ok with this.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Boetsch vs Lombard, eh? More fireworks.



I still think Stann was abetter fight but this will have to do, and its better because we can now see Lombard earlier....But if Sonnen wins,I wonder how the middleweight division will change



Kuya said:


> Diaz won round 1, 2 and 5.
> 
> Diaz should be interim champ. He had octagon control the entire match.



I agree 100%
I am a fan of Condict aswell but his gameplan was pussy and now his "wait" for GSP is worse -.- whats the point of an Interim belt?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Stann is a better fight, but the Barbarian is no slouch either and he's very dangerous. And very tough. It should be a good test.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 7, 2012)

I still see Lombard wining


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe. Probably.

It'll be a good fight either way. I am not really invested in either fighter.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 7, 2012)

Lombard didn't live up to the hype if he loses to Boestch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

I never buy into hype. 

That said, I still think Wonderboy will be big.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That said, I still think Wonderboy will be big.



It's a pretty stacked division at the moment. He has potential though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, they really threw him into the deep end without a swimming lesson. Or something like that.

No ground game at all. Outstanding stand-up.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe. Probably.
> 
> It'll be a good fight either way. I am not really invested in either fighter.



I hate the middleweight diversion 



Kuya said:


> Lombard didn't live up to the hype if he loses to Boestch.



Lombard doesnt even impress me, his fights from Bellator aren't even that



CrazyMoronX said:


> I never buy into hype.
> 
> That said, I still think Wonderboy will be big.





Kuya said:


> It's a pretty stacked division at the moment. He has potential though.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, they really threw him into the deep end without a swimming lesson. Or something like that.
> 
> No ground game at all. Outstanding stand-up.



Wonderboy will be great, but his diversion is already crowed, give him two years


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

If Wonderboy had great TDD and good submission defense, he'd be incredible.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 7, 2012)

Yea his stand up is one of the best, he kinda moves like Machida


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

White, WW Machida.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 7, 2012)

Boetsch should be a good fight for Lombard. He's not too technical, but he's also durable and hard hitting. Should be a good measuring stick to see where Lombard is.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 8, 2012)

> Mike Sawyer ‏@TOUGHTALKMMA
> Had an interesting conversation with someone VERY close to all the Brock Lesnar stuff. He is fighting THIS YEAR in UFC & not Frank Mir?





> Mike Sawyer ‏@TOUGHTALKMMA
> plans change all the time, but the name I was told isn?t Roy.





> Brian ‏@FrontRowBrian
> If it?s not Mir fighting Lesnar in UFC later this year as @TOUGHTALKMMA reports, who is it? @roynelsonmma? @stefanstruve? @ShaneCarwin II?





> Mike Sawyer ‏@TOUGHTALKMMA
> one of the above.



Lesnar will run thru Steve Struve


----------



## Kuya (Jun 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never buy into hype.





^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I hate the middleweight diversion
> Lombard doesnt even impress me, his fights from Bellator aren't even that



Well, Lombard immediately comes in as one of the best wrestlers in the middleweight division. Munoz and Sonnen are top contenders because of their wrestling and Lombard might actually be better than them on the ground. They were college studs, but Lombard was in the Olympics and has tons of Gold Medals from International Judo tourneys.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 8, 2012)

If Sonnen wins though should they feed him Lombard, because they brought in Lombard for Silva


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't follow Lombard so I didn't know he had an extensive Olympic career or anything like that. Guess he'll clean house.

Any Olympic-level wrestler does. 

I'm getting ready now to jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 8, 2012)

Lombard is an Olympic level judoka, but he doesn't go for takedowns that often.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't follow Lombard so I didn't know he had an extensive Olympic career or anything like that. Guess he'll clean house.
> 
> Any Olympic-level wrestler does.
> 
> I'm getting ready now to jump on the bandwagon.





Gallic Rush said:


> Lombard is an Olympic level judoka, but he doesn't go for takedowns that often.



I'll jump if he can win at 149


----------



## Kuya (Jun 8, 2012)

I know it's a hot debate, but I'm one of the believers that Wrestling, Judo and Jiu Jitsu are all equal combat skills in MMA. In my opinion, none of them have the advantage over the other arts. This is why I think Lombard will do well and at least be in the "contender circle".


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 9, 2012)

Im pissed Ian didnt win last night -__-


----------



## Cirno (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, atleast we won't have to see Ian getting raped by Benavidez. Impressive win by MM, though.

Mike Pyle.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 10, 2012)

Silva was amazing


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jun 10, 2012)

Kuya said:


> I know it's a hot debate, but I'm one of the believers that Wrestling, Judo and Jiu Jitsu are all equal combat skills in MMA. In my opinion, none of them have the advantage over the other arts. This is why I think Lombard will do well and at least be in the "contender circle".



Not all wrestlers are good at submissions though. Jiu Jitsu is the superior out of the three because submissions are a major factor in that art. Like, Chael Sonnen from what I have seen is not too great at submissions but he is an awesome wrestler. Rousamir Palahares is like  black-belt level in Jiu-Jitsu if I'm not mistaken, so he can take you down and ground and pound or take you down and make you tap. Yoshihiro Akiyama is a Judo practitioner I think, but we see how his career has gone since being in the UFC. So I think its
1. Jiu Jitsu is the best, combination of wrestling and submissions
2. Wrestling is good for ground and pound so you can beat strikers easy but a jiu-jitsu guy will make you tap i.e(Chael Sonnen vs Demian Maia)
3. Judo probabbly the least useful out of the three, but good for throws for ground and pound


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 10, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> Not all wrestlers are good at submissions though. Jiu Jitsu is the superior out of the three because submissions are a major factor in that art. Like, Chael Sonnen from what I have seen is not too great at submissions but he is an awesome wrestler. Rousamir Palahares is like  black-belt level in Jiu-Jitsu if I'm not mistaken, so he can take you down and ground and pound or take you down and make you tap. Yoshihiro Akiyama is a Judo practitioner I think, but we see how his career has gone since being in the UFC. So I think its
> 1. Jiu Jitsu is the best, combination of wrestling and submissions
> 2. Wrestling is good for ground and pound so you can beat strikers easy but a jiu-jitsu guy will make you tap
> 3. Judo probabbly the least useful out of the three, but good for throws for ground and pound



Judo guys are kind of a rarity. There's not nearly as many judoka transitioning into MMA as there are wrestlers and BJJ practitioners. What I noticed from a some of those guys is they have a hard time taking down wrestlers (because they're not as used to no-gi) and they get caught by jiu jitsu guys in submissions (because they're not as used to the ground game). 

To call jiu jitsu a combination of submissions and wrestling is misleading. The majority of BJJ guys that have tremendous success in BJJ have very poor takedowns. I just think they happen to be the kryptonite to a lot of wrestlers that instinctively hunt for a takedown even if they have a better chance of winning on the feet.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Memitim (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone see Wineland's gnarly gash yer?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> Lombard is an Olympic level judoka, but he doesn't go for takedowns that often.



Judo?

Oh. In that case, Stann smashes him. 


Anyway, picked Mighty Mouse to win just like I did last time. 

I also picked Pyle to win, but I had him winning via submission. That was fucking nuts.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Judo?
> 
> Oh. In that case, Stann smashes him.
> 
> ...



He's not fighting Stann anymore... It's Boetsch right now... Lombard hits hard as shit; it's no guarantee Stann would beat him standing.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Judo?
> 
> Oh. In that case, Stann smashes him.
> 
> ...



I wanted Ian to win 
same I had Pyle wining by submission in 2nd round 

predictions no who will get injured next?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2012)

Only 6,600 people went to the UFC on Fox 3 event this past weekend. They can cram 25,000 into that arena.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> He's not fighting Stann anymore... It's Boetsch right now... Lombard hits hard as shit; it's no guarantee Stann would beat him standing.


Stann does have a pretty decent chin, but he can't take too many of those bombs. It would be a tough one.

Boetsch, on the other hand, should lose a tough decision. 


^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I wanted Ian to win
> same I had Pyle wining by submission in 2nd round
> 
> predictions no who will get injured next?


I had Pyle 2nd round sub as well. Just seemed like the way to go.

Next injury: Anderson Silva, ACL.


Kuya said:


> Only 6,600 people went to the UFC on Fox 3 event this past weekend. They can cram 25,000 into that arena.


Well it wasn't exactly a stacked event. Nobody cared about them lighter weight classes.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well it wasn't exactly a stacked event. Nobody cared about them lighter weight classes.



Still, they just wasted renting that arena. Bad marketing/planning there. 1 or 2 more big names would have helped them fill the seats.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

With the rash of injuries and 147 coming up, it can only get worse.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 11, 2012)

Yep if Silva gets injured UFC is going bankrupt


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> With the rash of injuries and 147 coming up, it can only get worse.



Yes it is definitely. With GSP out too, the sport is hurting right now.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 11, 2012)

UFC 152 is the next big draw though
Cain/Dos Santos and Bj/Rory  shit just got epic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Yep if Silva gets injured UFC is going bankrupt


If that happens (either) I will cry.




Kuya said:


> Yes it is definitely. With GSP out too, the sport is hurting right now.


Not only is GSP out, but our "Interim Champ" refuses to fight anyone. 

Cruz is injured
Aldo is injured
GSP is unjured
Jon Jones is in prison ()
Winner of Mighty Mouse/Benavidez will probably get injured after the fight.

All them champs.


^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> UFC 152 is the next big draw though
> Cain/Dos Santos and Bj/Rory  shit just got epic


JDS/Cain II should be good. Cain has everything to prove and JDS has everything to lose.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If that happens (either) I will cry.



we cant handle that 



> Not only is GSP out, but our "Interim Champ" refuses to fight anyone.
> 
> Cruz is injured
> Aldo is injured
> ...







> JDS/Cain II should be good. Cain has everything to prove and JDS has everything to lose.



If anyone can beat JDS its Cain

Anyway topic for the day, I am a shogun fan but he is scared of Glover and now is fighting Vera
Vera is poor  I see Shogun destroying Vera, is this a fiar fight though? I think UFC should let him walk if he doesnt want fight Glover


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

Damn you, injuries! 


I was thinking about that yesterday. I get where Shogun is coming from, but I'm not sure I agree with it. I mean, you can lose _any_ fight against _any _fighter. It isn't like Vera can't beat him with if he gets the right hit or submission in. Not likely, but not impossible.

Of course a win over Glover doesn't do anything for Shogun. Likewise, what does a win over Vera really get him? I mean, it's Brandon Vera.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep, i think a win over Glover is good because of all the hype and rumors that he cant beat him
Verra win is nothing, I mean this man just came from fighting Hendo now Vera -_-

Crazy  we have another injury


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

To casual fans, Vera is a bigger name than Glover for sure. A loss to either one of them would hurt him pretty bad.

I don't know it has been cleared up any further, but I am working under the generous assumption that there was a mistranslation or some other miscommunication between Shogun, his camp, the translators, and Dana White. I can't imagine Shogun ever saying anything remotely like that.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


>


 



> To casual fans, Vera is a bigger name than Glover for sure. A loss to either one of them would hurt him pretty bad.



But still Glover is a tougher fight IMO

I don't know it has been cleared up any further, but I am working under the generous assumption that there was a mistranslation or some other miscommunication between Shogun, his camp, the translators, and Dana White. I can't imagine Shogun ever saying anything remotely like that.

I hope its a misunderstanding, because Shogun should not be scared 

and new vid 
[YOUTUBE]8_hRCwaJ4bA[/YOUTUBE]

Now to some extent I agree but mark only has 12 wins...if anyone needs to earn stripes it munoz


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not sold on Munoz myself. 

I will laugh if Shogun loses to Vera. I'll laugh so hard.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2012)

munoz

Im watching Sonen 145 Q&A  this man is a god


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

Chael Sonnen should write a book.


OH WAIT.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Chael Sonnen should write a book.
> 
> 
> OH WAIT.



bama


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

Eh, McCall and Johnson shouldn't be on that list.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2012)

Im reading that Bibiano Fernandes is not inuryed he just did not sign a UFC contract


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jun 12, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> Judo guys are kind of a rarity. There's not nearly as many judoka transitioning into MMA as there are wrestlers and BJJ practitioners. What I noticed from a some of those guys is they have a hard time taking down wrestlers (because they're not as used to no-gi) and they get caught by jiu jitsu guys in submissions (because they're not as used to the ground game).
> 
> To call jiu jitsu a combination of submissions and wrestling is misleading. The majority of BJJ guys that have tremendous success in BJJ have very poor takedowns. I just think they happen to be the kryptonite to a lot of wrestlers that instinctively hunt for a takedown even if they have a better chance of winning on the feet.



I thought in BJJ, wrestling was very important as well. whats the point of being able to submit someone if you can't take them down


----------



## Kuya (Jun 12, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Now to some extent I agree but mark only has 12 wins...if anyone needs to earn stripes it munoz





CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I'm not sold on Munoz myself.



Munoz is a top-tier wrestler in that division. He's definitely a contender in my eyes. 

1) Silva
2) Sonnen
3) Munoz

4)Bisping-Lombard
5)Okami-Stann
6)Maia-Weidman

***I have high hopes with Lombard and I expect him to finish Boestch. To me he'd beat Bisping. I was really high on Barboza though and he lost to Jamie Varner 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I will laugh if Shogun loses to Vera. I'll laugh so hard.



I would laugh too, but I love Shogun and that's never happening


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't like Munoz just because I'm racist.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Munoz is a top-tier wrestler in that division. He's definitely a contender in my eyes.
> 
> 1) Silva
> 2) Sonnen
> ...



1) Silva
2) Sonnen
3) Bisping-Lombard

4)Stann
5)Okami
6)Maia-Weidman-Monoz



If Hector does not finish Boestch he should not get a tilte shot
however I see this playing out

Sonnen Wins MW Tilte
Hector Wins his fight
Munoz Wins his fight

Sonnen vs Bisbing
Hector vs Munz #1 contender fight
Stann vs Silva



CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't like Munoz just because I'm racist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

They should have Wanderlie beat up Lombard.


----------



## Memitim (Jun 12, 2012)

Kuya said:


> *Munoz is a top-tier wrestler in that division.* He's definitely a contender in my eyes.
> 
> 1) Silva
> 2) Sonnen
> ...


Hate to intrude but, What!? ...Munoz has like, The worst wrestling in MMA for someone of his background...He struggled to take down Kendal Grove...Kendal fucking Grove. He has vicious Ground striking but that's about it. (And yes, I call it ground striking...Cause ground and pound sounds like the name of a really weird porno)

Barboza was overrated though, I thought Ross Pearson beat him and Njokuani probably would have beat if it wasn't for that wheel kick thing.

And I REALLY want Vera to beat Shogun


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 12, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> I thought in BJJ, wrestling was very important as well. whats the point of being able to submit someone if you can't take them down



It can be important, but in straight BJJ competitions it's way less important.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should have Wanderlie beat up Lombard.



If wandy beats Rich, thats two top guys he beat back to back so he is soon up thier for a tilte shot, so if Silva loses ohh my Wandy might get a crack 




Memitim said:


> Hate to intrude but, What!? ...Munoz has like, The worst wrestling in MMA for someone of his background...He struggled to take down Kendal Grove...Kendal fucking Grove. He has vicious Ground striking but that's about it. (And yes, I call it ground striking...Cause ground and pound sounds like the name of a really weird porno)
> 
> Barboza was overrated though, I thought Ross Pearson beat him and Njokuani probably would have beat if it wasn't for that wheel kick thing.
> 
> And I REALLY want Vera to beat Shogun



Dude? GTFO?
Barbaoza was owning all his fights and his last KO was superb

And who wants Shogun to lose


----------



## Memitim (Jun 13, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Dude? GTFO?
> Barbaoza was owning all his fights and his last KO was superb
> 
> And who wants Shogun to lose


I'm not a big Munoz fan, I don't think he's that good, really. 
 I was on the Barboza hype train myself,  I'm just being honest

Someone who wants Vera to win....I just..Feel bad for the guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

I can only imagine the horrible outcome of Wand vs Anderson.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 13, 2012)

Memitim said:


> I'm not a big Munoz fan, I don't think he's that good, really.
> I was on the Barboza hype train myself,  I'm just being honest
> 
> Someone who wants Vera to win....I just..Feel bad for the guy.



No one likes Munoz 
fair enough, we love honestly 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I can only imagine the horrible outcome of Wand vs Anderson.





LOL
Hype from Forrest for Tito 


> I was fighting for $300 or $400 when Tito was champion of the world. He's not what he used to be, but he's still putting on good fights with the best guys in the world. The Machidas, the Rashads, the guys that he's fighting are the top ten, cream of the crop. We've lost one we've won one, we're 1-1, we've had good fights. There's definitely some things that are tough to deal with. A good wrestler that comes down low that comes forward with tough pressure, he's a tough guy to fight. He's still got a good overhand right, nice shovel hook, he throws good punches, he's got good knees, he's got a good Thai clinch. If you can stop him from coming forward, he's not so tough to fight. But when he's coming forward in that good stance, you can't tell if he's gonna throw a big bomb or shoot, that's tough to deal with. A lot of people ask me. They say, 'Forrest, it's Tito's retirement fight. If you lose to Tito, are you going to retire?' If I lose to Tito, I'm going to retire from life. ...seriously."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

If Tito knocks out Forrest I'll retire from MMA.

I could see him winning though.

I would bet on Forrest, but I could see Tito winning.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If Tito knocks out Forrest I'll retire from MMA.
> 
> I could see him winning though.
> 
> I would bet on Forrest, but I could see Tito winning.



Same

Rogan sounds off 


> I think they should fire judges that suck. I don't understand how someone can keep their job over and over again while screwing up over and over. What do you call that exactly? Extreme incompetence. How does someone judge any sort of combat sport without at least a passing interest in the sport? If you pulled aside, and I don't want to name any names, but if you pulled aside some of those judges from the Nevada State Athletic Commission, that has notoriously had horrific scoring, and started asking them about fighters that aren't fighting in the UFC, would they know anything about them? Would they know anything about who the top judo guy is? Would they even know anything about Gilbert Melendez and how good he is? Do these guys know how you set up an armbar? If I sat them down and said, 'Do an armbar on this guy', would they be able to do that? I think you've got to know when a guy's in trouble and when a guy's not in trouble, and the only way to know that, is to have actually trained. I don't think you can be a person who judges martial arts without being an expert in martial arts."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

It's funny how these judges get to keep their jobs.

It's like if I had a job flipping burgers and undercooked 45% of my burgers, don't you think I'd get fired? I'm sure I'd get fired if I undercooked even 25% of them.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 14, 2012)

The only issue with hiring X-Fighters as Judges is that it might bet bias


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

True, a grappler might judge more favorably for another grappler. It gets muddier with styles.

IE: A primarily BJJ fighter might score in favor of the BJJ person on bottom whereas a Wrestler would score it for the wrestler on top.

But given they are both educated, I'm sure either of them would do a better job scoring than Cecil Peoples.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea and remember just say if the guys trained with one of the fighters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

Imagine an ex-Greg Jackson fighter scoring a Greg Jackson fighter vs anyone else.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True, a grappler might judge more favorably for another grappler. It gets muddier with styles.
> 
> IE: A primarily BJJ fighter might score in favor of the BJJ person on bottom whereas a Wrestler would score it for the wrestler on top.
> 
> But given they are both educated, I'm sure either of them would do a better job scoring than Cecil Peoples.



Ignorance produces a random result. At least a biased result is founded in something.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine an ex-Greg Jackson fighter scoring a Greg Jackson fighter vs anyone else.





10-2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

Cecil Peoples scores it 29-27, for the ring girl.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 14, 2012)

if ring girls were judges Faber would be HW champ


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2012)

If ring girls were judges score cards would have scores like, "buff guy won, lol" and "10-LOSER" and "OMG them abs!!!!"


Have you ever seen an interview with one? They are borderline retarded. 



Like all women.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If ring girls were judges score cards would have scores like, "buff guy won, lol" and "10-LOSER" and "OMG them abs!!!!"
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen an interview with one? They are borderline retarded.
> ...




I saw them at LesnarvsReem weigh ins -_- it was like the sluts were drooling


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, Arianny went bananas over the Reem. And when Brock flexed I think the girls came.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]C2DTNNn8h8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2012)

That isn't showing up.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jun 18, 2012)

Anderson vs Chael is like in 2.5 weeks. Most exciting fight this year imo. 

How do you guys think it will go down/

I think Anderson will rape him this time. Chael's trt injections are being limited + Anderson isnt injured this time

Spider ftw


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jun 18, 2012)

I am actually rooting for Chael in this one. He talks trash, but can back it up. Unless Anderson is training with a top-level wrestler in his camp I'm willing to bet he still won't be ready for Chael this time.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 19, 2012)

> ?You tell Anderson Silva I?m coming over. I?m kicking in his back door and I?m pattin? his old lady on the ass and I?m telling her to make me a steak, medium rare just how I like it.?



I Lol'ed


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2012)

I just wasn't impressed with Sonnen in his fight with Bisping.  I hope he does pull it off, but I'm not sure it's going to happen.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 19, 2012)

Why hasn't Bisping gotten a title shot?! Hope he gets the winner.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

If Chael runs a perfect gameplan and Anderson hasn't improved in those areas enough, then Chael should win this one.

Anderson will be so demolished and humiliated he won't even ask for a rematch. He'll run to 205 where the competition is easier and then tell his wife to make Chael a steak.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 19, 2012)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Anderson vs Chael is like in 2.5 weeks. Most exciting fight this year imo.
> 
> How do you guys think it will go down/
> 
> ...





TheGreatOne said:


> I am actually rooting for Chael in this one. He talks trash, but can back it up. Unless Anderson is training with a top-level wrestler in his camp I'm willing to bet he still won't be ready for Chael this time.





martryn said:


> I just wasn't impressed with Sonnen in his fight with Bisping.  I hope he does pull it off, but I'm not sure it's going to happen.





CrazyMoronX said:


> If Chael runs a perfect gameplan and Anderson hasn't improved in those areas enough, then Chael should win this one.
> 
> Anderson will be so demolished and humiliated he won't even ask for a rematch. He'll run to 205 where the competition is easier and then tell his wife to make Chael a steak.



Im hyped for Sonnen to win  all he needs is a good game plan because he knows Andersons weakness 

anyoneelse disappointed with 147  Dana has cramped too much UFC events and he doesn't have enough people to maintain them IMO


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

There is no such thing as "too many UFC events" bro.

They just had a huge rash of injuries. It wasn't anyone's fault.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 19, 2012)

Not sure if all the details were made public, but Sonnen had some type of "juice" in him during the first fight.

This isn't just a tiny advantage, this is a ridiculously HUGE ADVANTAGE in a fight. Any pro MMA fighter on "juice" should not get tired in a 25 minute MMA fight.



> Steroids also help to reduce fatigue due to which sportsmen can perform tirelessly. It acts as a buffer when lactic acid is formed during physical exertion. Steroids help athletes to perform better, run faster and increase their capacity for endurance.



Assuming Sonnen is clean for this fight and Silva is at least 90% healthy, Silva wins via submission or knockout.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

Sonnen wasn't on steroids though.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 19, 2012)

What did he get caught for? Wasn't it the same as Alistairs?

I swear I've read at least a few times that it was roids he was on. Either way, if Sonnen had won that first fight he would have been stripped from that title immediately.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There is no such thing as "too many UFC events" bro.
> 
> They just had a huge rash of injuries. It wasn't anyone's fault.







Kuya said:


> What did he get caught for? Wasn't it the same as Alistairs?
> 
> I swear I've read at least a few times that it was roids he was on. Either way, if Sonnen had won that first fight he would have been stripped from that title immediately.



Just TRT, Silva camp calls it "steroids" thye just needed and excuse why Sonen beat the crap out of Andy

and I predict either Decision to Sonnen or 2nd round KO
from Andy part 3rd round submission

But im rooting for Chael


----------



## Kuya (Jun 19, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Just TRT, Silva camp calls it "steroids" thye just needed and excuse why Sonen beat the crap out of Andy
> 
> and I predict either Decision to Sonnen or 2nd round KO
> from Andy part 3rd round submission
> ...



You're underplaying it a bit. That's still an unfair advantage. How do you fight someone who never gets tired?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

Kuya said:


> What did he get caught for? Wasn't it the same as Alistairs?
> 
> I swear I've read at least a few times that it was roids he was on. Either way, if Sonnen had won that first fight he would have been stripped from that title immediately.


He has an elevated T/E ratio. 

It was pretty high, IIRC, but it wouldn't make him indefatigable or anything. Still, it was an advantage, that much is true, which is why they lowered his acceptable limit.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 19, 2012)

All in all, on an even-playing field i doubt Sonnen will do as well as he did in their first match.

Silva via KO or Submission. I usually download the main events a couple hours after they are, but i'm for damn sure going to a bar for this fight. Ortiz vs. Griffin and Cung Le vs. Cote will be fun to watch too. Go Cung Le!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm pulling for Cung Le in this one, which is rare. I don't really care for the guy, but I like his style. 

I also see Silva pulling this one out, but it will be incredibly exciting.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 19, 2012)

Kuya said:


> All in all, on an even-playing field i doubt Sonnen will do as well as he did in their first match.
> 
> Silva via KO or Submission. I usually download the main events a couple hours after they are, but i'm for damn sure going to a bar for this fight. Ortiz vs. Griffin and Cung Le vs. Cote will be fun to watch too. Go Cung Le!!!!!!





CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm pulling for Cung Le in this one, which is rare. I don't really care for the guy, but I like his style.
> 
> I also see Silva pulling this one out, but it will be incredibly exciting.



Sadly Silva does win  but im rooting for Chael come on guys

I hate Cung Lee, im not a fan however Cote ohh dear


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

Cung Le is one of those guys I don't like persay, but like to watch fight. I was thrilled when he lost to Scott Smith the first time. But I don't want him to wash out of the UFC. I want to see him get beat up more.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cung Le is one of those guys I don't like persay, but like to watch fight. I was thrilled when he lost to Scott Smith the first time. But I don't want him to wash out of the UFC. I want to see him get beat up more.



I don't think he's very good and is for sure past his prime, he just has a very unique fighting style that is interesting to watch in the Octagon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, he is pretty damn old, especially for someone relying on speed.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2012)

martryn said:


> I just wasn't impressed with Sonnen in his fight with Bisping.  I hope he does pull it off, but I'm not sure it's going to happen.



Yeah, same here. I actually would like to see Silva get his ass kicked again...but I'm unsure if Sonnen will be able to this time.

At the very least, it will force Silva to fight for real - rather than dance around the octagon publicly shaming his opponents because they're terrified of him.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SZG0sNDa2JQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

TRT isn't steroids. It's taking testosterone.

They do a lot of the same things, but steroids are illegal for a reason.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 20, 2012)

CM, testosterone falls under the category of androgenic anabolic steroids.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

It's not the same.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 20, 2012)

I like how every rematch these days is instantly "the biggest rematch in the history of the business". Come on guys, you can only say that so many times before it completely loses meaning.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2012)

Either way Sonnen still had an unfair advantage in that fight and is most likely the reason he looked so good against Silva.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 20, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Either way Sonnen still had an unfair advantage in that fight and is most likely the reason he looked so good against Silva.



He looked good because he wasn't afraid of Silva, he just went after him like a wolf all Silva other opponents were scared of his "status" and really IMO showed it


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jun 21, 2012)

Seiko said:


> TRT = using anabolic steroids to raise your test levels.
> 
> Why do you think fighters need a medical exemption for it?



TRT = testosterone replacement therapy.

Its not anabolic steroids per say but can be used like anabolic steroids if abused.

TRT is actually for people over 40 when test levels drop and also for the sick.

Sonnen did have a condition/sickness that affected test levels however, he abused the TRT without a doubt. He had 16.9 times the average test level of a athlete.

In the rematch, he is restricted from using it 1 week before the fight and will be tested for elevated levels around this time. That being said, i think he will lose as hes test levels will be way lower and Anderson isnt injured and has prepared for a long time

Spider ftw


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

Law said:


> I like how every rematch these days is instantly "the biggest rematch in the history of the business". Come on guys, you can only say that so many times before it completely loses meaning.


Well in this case it could be true. This is a huge fight.

But they tend to exaggerate a lot in the UFC. Every HW title fight is the biggest HW title fight of all time. Every WW fight is GSP's biggest test ever . Jon Jones beats a few champs and he has now cleared out an entire division--an argument could be made here, but that would just indicated LHW is weak.


^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> He looked good because he wasn't afraid of Silva, he just went after him like a wolf all Silva other opponents were scared of his "status" and really IMO showed it


Confidence in a fight is huge. And Chael will have a ton of it going in.

Still gotta pick Anderson to win though. Somehow.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 21, 2012)

> I'll be fighting again in December and mark my words, I'll be back.. to get the belt, sooner rather later.




The Reem tweeted this!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

Did he pass that stupid drug test he set up for himself with advance notice and planning?


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did he pass that stupid drug test he set up for himself with advance notice and planning?



It's Today, I believe.



> I'm doing a drug test today to build confidence with the Nevada state athletic commission and because I respect and appreciate the UFC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

That was yesterday.

Though the drug test might take a while to come through I guess.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well in this case it could be true. This is a huge fight.
> 
> But they tend to exaggerate a lot in the UFC. Every HW title fight is the biggest HW title fight of all time. Every WW fight is GSP's biggest test ever . Jon Jones beats a few champs and he has now cleared out an entire division--an argument could be made here, but that would just indicated LHW is weak.
> 
> ...




I have Silva to win but im rooting for Chael, Iwant the world or Brazil to go into panic 

the LHW is not weak in my head I think Jones still has some good fights left before he cleans out the division, Shogun 2 ,Evans 2 and Gusterson after that  its cleaned out



Ubereem said:


> It's Today, I believe.





CrazyMoronX said:


> That was yesterday.
> 
> Though the drug test might take a while to come through I guess.



He took the test today so 1 week results are back, but Lorenzo said 





> That's speculation. It's in the NSAC's hands. (The UFC) can't be presumptuous


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

So he lied yesterday?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So he lied yesterday?



 are you shocked?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

Not very shocked.

So Fedor is never fighting again, eh?




OR IS HE?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 21, 2012)

Seiko said:


> That was a nice KO. Always a pleasure watching Fedor fight





CrazyMoronX said:


> Not very shocked.
> 
> So Fedor is never fighting again, eh?
> 
> ...



Fedor had a decent KO , I see him back in UFC sooner than later


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

Nah, he'll stay retired for a few months, then come back to fight Pudz or something.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah, he'll stay retired for a few months, then come back to fight Pudz or something.



UFC needs HW IMO, so I see Fedor coming back, he says nothing will bring him back but im pretty sure if UFC gives him a 6 figure contract he will jump


----------



## Kuya (Jun 21, 2012)

Confirmed, he's retiring 

Greatest Heavyweight of All Time


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jun 21, 2012)

Imagine a Fedor vs Dos Santos fight!!

Best hw fight ever


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 22, 2012)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Imagine a Fedor vs Dos Santos fight!!
> 
> Best hw fight ever



Ver DUm beat Fedor and JDS would kill Ver Dum in their rematch


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 22, 2012)

MMA math sucks.

Personally, Fedor has a better chance of beating JDS than Werdum.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 22, 2012)

Fedor would still be beastly in his mid 30's if he had a top tier coach/training camp like Greg Jackson's.

This dude trains in forests and shit but was still whooping ass from 2000-2010.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 22, 2012)

Never understood Fedor haters. People age differently. 

Fedor was in an era where the majority of the fighters are now either retired or just not that good because of their age, injury accumulation, etc...

I wish Dana would understand this instead of having to bash and make noshit statements about Fedor being the #1 heavyweight = LOLWHATAJOKE.

There is no denying before the UFC PRIDE purchase that Fedor was/is the greatest HW fighter during that time.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 22, 2012)

yup. From 2002ish to 2006ish, Pride had the best Heavyweights in the World.

Fedor steamrolled thru all of them. All of the Fedor haters are a little bit younger than the guys who recognize Fedor's greatness.


----------



## eHav (Jun 22, 2012)

guida vs maynard, AWSOME when maynard went nuts


----------



## Kuya (Jun 23, 2012)

Guida vs. Maynard was pretty underwhelming, but Maynard was ALPHA as fuck.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 23, 2012)

eHav said:


> guida vs maynard, AWSOME when maynard went nuts



We watched the same fight?



Seiko said:


> Greg Jackson strikes again...



Yea, its the same gameplan he used for Condict -_-


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 23, 2012)

Guida no more in your face Attitude?! Or too much Jackson?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 23, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Guida no more in your face Attitude?! Or too much Jackson?



Jackson expected Gray to be like Diaz and used Condict game plan, first off I had no problem with Guida "running away" because it made him look all matrixy dodging Gray's strikes but he didn't hit back and that is what made a boring fight 

IMO this card was very boring


----------



## Kuya (Jun 23, 2012)

Maynard had full Octagon Control and was the Aggressor. 

I shouldn't have wasted my time downloading the event. I am no longer a Clay Guida fan until I see him go ape shit again. Fuck his dumb ass cornrows last night too, running like a bitch. My hopes were too high for this fight, i thought I was going to see a slug fest.

Gray Maynard ALPHA as FUCK.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 23, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Maynard had full Octagon Control and was the Aggressor.
> 
> I shouldn't have wasted my time downloading the event. I am no longer a Clay Guida fan until I see him go ape shit again. Fuck his dumb ass cornrows last night too, running like a bitch. My hopes were too high for this fight, i thought I was going to see a slug fest.
> 
> Gray Maynard ALPHA as FUCK.


Maynard camp filed a complaint before the fight so Clay had to tie his hair back.




Anyways, another night of fights today to wash that down.


----------



## Teach (Jun 24, 2012)

Some retards at Sherdog think Wandy won.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jun 24, 2012)

If you gave Wanderlei a 10-8 in the second and a 10-9 the last round you might make an argument for a draw. I don't see anything better than that.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jun 24, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> If you gave Wanderlei a 10-8 in the second and a 10-9 the last round you might make an argument for a draw. I don't see anything better than that.



Agreed.

Rich won 4 rounds imo


----------



## eHav (Jun 24, 2012)

good guy rich


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn man, Wand and Cro Cop were never the same after they came to the UFC. Wand should just get out now before people forget about how good he was in Pride. At least he is still fighting top tier competitors unlike Cro Cop who barely beat Pat Barry near the end of his career. I will only remember the both of them for their fights in Pride not the UFC


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 24, 2012)

Good job Rich, see Kuya I told you


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 24, 2012)

I didn't see it, work. Heard  it was good and the Brazilian crowd were crazy.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 24, 2012)

147 was much better than the FX show


----------



## Gaja (Jun 25, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 147 was much better than the FX show



True that my friend!

Those Brazilians are savages, I love it how they go nuts for the Brazilian fighters, and for fighting in general, some awesome finishes on the Prelims, didn't get to see all of the fights on the Main card, except for Werdum and Russow. 

But yeah with fans like that and the line in front of the stadium that Uncle Dana and Chuck showed us in that video, I could see the UFC selling out some 80.000 seat stadium for JDS vs Werdum II, assuming JDS gets past Cain once again.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 25, 2012)

Gaja said:


> True that my friend!
> 
> Those Brazilians are savages, I love it how they go nuts for the Brazilian fighters, and for fighting in general, some awesome finishes on the Prelims, didn't get to see all of the fights on the Main card, except for Werdum and Russow.
> 
> But yeah with fans like that and the line in front of the stadium that Uncle Dana and Chuck showed us in that video, I could see the UFC selling out some 80.000 seat stadium for JDS vs Werdum II, assuming JDS gets past Cain once again.



The main card, you didn't miss much  only Wandy/Fracklin and Verdum fights were decent
I heard that Cain/JDS might not happen at 152 so we might get him in Brazil  but yea Verdum needs one more fight with a big win KO or Submission and JDS has to get passed Cain and I see maybe March next year 80.000 persons watching JDS vs Werdum II


Now whats next for the winners  

*Rich Franklin* - showed he is still a top MW and deserves another crack at gold so give him Alan Belcher, 

*Gray Manard* - No Frankie rematch sir  I say Miller or Donald 

*Verdum* - give him a huge name, i say Mir or Antonio Silva, yes both are coming from losses but they are the top 5 HW

*Wandy* - sigh Vitor rematch, if he losses , retire


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

I wonder what would happen if someone just ran away from someone running away? Would the runner then give chase, or would he continue to run?

Imagine Condit 2.0 vs Guida 2.0. Or Starnes vs Guida. That'd be more accurate.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder what would happen if someone just ran away from someone running away? Would the runner then give chase, or would he continue to run?
> 
> Imagine Condit 2.0 vs Guida 2.0. Or Starnes vs Guida. That'd be more accurate.



 we would get a draw


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

Starnes vs Condit vs Guida in a three-way death match.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 25, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Good job Rich, see Kuya I told you



Franklin looked good, but not top-contender-ready-to-face-Anderson-Silva-again-good since you argued he should get a title shot soon if he beats Wanderlei.

It was a nice fight though with seasoned vets. I liked the good sportsmanship from both sides, and I'll always like Rich as one of the "good guys" in the sport.



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> *Rich Franklin* - showed he is still a top MW and deserves another crack at gold so give him Alan Belcher,



I'd give him Brian Stann or Michael Bisping before giving him a title shot.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 26, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Franklin looked good, but not top-contender-ready-to-face-Anderson-Silva-again-good since you argued he should get a title shot soon if he beats Wanderlei.
> 
> It was a nice fight though with seasoned vets. I liked the good sportsmanship from both sides, and I'll always like Rich as one of the "good guys" in the sport.
> 
> ...



After Flecther id say Stann then loser of Bisping vs Chael


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2012)

Who has a hard dick over Silva vs Sonnen II?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who has a hard dick over Silva vs Sonnen II?



Mine is very very hard. Especially after what Anderson said yesterday:



> “No more sh** talking from him.  Chael Sonnen's going to get his ass kicked like he's never gotten his ass kicked before.  What I'm going to do inside the Octagon is something that's going to change the image of the sport, I’m sorry.  I'm going to beat his ass like he's never been beaten before.  This is going to be violent and I am sorry.  I'm going to make sure that every one of his teeth are broken, that his arms are broken and his legs are broken.  He's not going to be able to walk out of the Octagon by himself.  I can guarantee that.  He will need a plastic surgeon afterwards.”


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2012)

I got the idea about 3 months late to take vacation time and go to Vegas for the live fight.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 26, 2012)

Those tickets must be ridiculously expensive. I wonder when I'll be able to go to my first UFC event.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2012)

Well they're having one in Colorado in September; of course the tickets went on sale two or so weeks ago so I'm fucked already.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well they're having one in Colorado in September; of course the tickets went on sale two or so weeks ago so I'm fucked already.



if it's an FX or Fuel event, i doubt they're sold out. The UFC on FX 4 only sold like 20% of the seats


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Mine is very very hard. Especially after what Anderson said yesterday:



That was a good read. I wonder if he'll be able to come even remotely close to making it come true, lol

It suggests an Anderson Silva looking to murder someone in the ring, which would be a welcome change from the last couple years.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 27, 2012)

Anderson Silva talking shit got me pumped.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Those tickets must be ridiculously expensive. I wonder when I'll be able to go to my first UFC event.


I looked.

Cheapest one was over $600.00. 


Kuya said:


> if it's an FX or Fuel event, i doubt they're sold out. The UFC on FX 4 only sold like 20% of the seats


I looked that up, too. It's actually in August. My bad.

There are seats left, but I don't think I'm gonna go. The seats available are in the corner where you can't even see the big screen.  And they're $125.00.

Although this card has Bendo vs Edgar II on it.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone saw that Interview with The Reem??


----------



## Kuya (Jun 27, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Anyone saw that Interview with The Reem??



nope, link? or can i find it on youtube?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 28, 2012)

Bumps here  so i heard Terry Etim is injured and replaced with Varner for Fox card


----------



## martryn (Jun 28, 2012)

Would rather watch from my living room on PPV with pizza or wings and a bunch of friends.  Same with any sporting event, really, except for small local hockey games or little league baseball.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Z7VQBZpmcmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> [YOUTUBE]Z7VQBZpmcmM[/YOUTUBE]



I have boner.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 28, 2012)

Damn Can't wait to see this.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 28, 2012)

Law said:


> I have boner.



We all do sir, we all do


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Anyone saw that Interview with The Reem??


Did he talk about his new PR stunt to get himself tested every three weeks by an anonymous testing facility? 



martryn said:


> Would rather watch from my living room on PPV with pizza or wings and a bunch of friends.  Same with any sporting event, really, except for small local hockey games or little league baseball.



Same. 

But sometimes it's nice to get out of the house. Especially since I have no friends, no cable television, and no desire to live anymore. I think I might go to a bar for this one.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Same.
> 
> But sometimes it's nice to get out of the house. Especially since I have no friends, no cable television, and no desire to live anymore. I think I might go to a bar for this one.



Meh a bar where I live is all goons


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 1, 2012)

OK everyone place their bets for Sonnen vs Silva. I know I said Sonnen earlier, but the problem I have now is I don't think I have ever seen Anderson Silva go into a fight mad before. Sonnen could use that anger against him because when you're mad you don't think straight, but I'd beat pretty scared if I was Chael Sonnen right about now.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 1, 2012)

I give a huge advantage to Sonnen. Only way I see him losing is via triangle.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 1, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> OK everyone place their bets for Sonnen vs Silva. I know I said Sonnen earlier, but the problem I have now is I don't think I have ever seen Anderson Silva go into a fight mad before. Sonnen could use that anger against him because when you're mad you don't think straight, but I'd beat pretty scared if I was Chael Sonnen right about now.



I agree
It all depends on if Silva can control his anger in the cage


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 1, 2012)

Primetime was tight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

I would put my money on Silva.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr. Sonnen, my money is on you despite what the professionals say.

Being angry does nothing really for Anderson, it's not like he's gonna fight harder because he's angry, he might start out strong but it'll only zap his gas tank quicker, it's not like any of his skills [TDD] are going to improve because Chael got under his skin. Only thing I see would be possibly Anderson starting out really aggressively, though I still think it's gonna be a continuation of their first fight.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 2, 2012)

we will see come fight night

148 has the best card, I have seen in a long time

[YOUTUBE]Wv52po2hX3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuya (Jul 2, 2012)

i'd bet on Silva

Sonnen won't have elevated testosterone


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2012)

^ Seeing as that wouldn't really change much, I'll just nod and smile.

I wouldn't put money on this fight. No idea what will happen, I just know for the first time in months I'm actually going to watch a UFC event live.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 2, 2012)

Law said:


> ^ Seeing as that wouldn't really change much, I'll just nod and smile.
> 
> I wouldn't put money on this fight. No idea what will happen, I just know for the first time in months I'm actually going to watch a UFC event live.



I read it wasn't PEDs, but was still a type of steroids. Isn't this advantage or no? I'm not too familiar w/ enhancement drugs.

I just take protein and no-xplode lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

I will get on TRT and let you guys know.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 2, 2012)

Law said:


> ^ Seeing as that wouldn't really change much, I'll just nod and smile.
> 
> I wouldn't put money on this fight. No idea what will happen, I just know for the first time in months I'm actually going to watch a UFC event live.



I agree 100% I cant make a bet on this fight, im unsure what is going happen

Silva anger could destroy Sonnen
Silva's anger could take over and Sonnen could pull off something amazing

 remember Forest vs Shogun 

[YOUTUBE]4hGwh1KH7go[/YOUTUBE]

Im getting everyone hyped


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

Anderson Silva will administer the MMA version of a tar and feathering to Chael and run him out of the UFC.



FOREVER.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 2, 2012)

Read a Sonnen interview in the newspaper today...dude seems delusional.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 2, 2012)

Sonnen vs. Bisping and Stann
6:1 ratios

Sonnen vs. Silva
16:1 ratio

Sonnen looked the best in the Silva fight out of those 3 matches. He just kept going and going and going. It was something he was on for sure. I just hope he keeps it clean this time around.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 2, 2012)

?

He crushed Stann in 2 rounds. How did he look better in the Silva fight?


----------



## Kuya (Jul 2, 2012)

Because of the difference between Silva and Stann

Sonnen looked the best he's ever been when fighting Silva.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 2, 2012)

Statt vid

[YOUTUBE]oFjabcEgrzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2012)

2:1 odds, not too shabby.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 3, 2012)

Yea I think because of Silva's anger outburst people are unsure if he can control it inside the octagon


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 3, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Because of the difference between Silva and Stann
> 
> Sonnen looked the best he's ever been when fighting Silva.



Takedown defense wise I'm not convinced there is a difference.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2012)

Just a few more days until the biggest rematch in MMA history.

In a soccer stadium in Brazil.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 3, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> Takedown defense wise I'm not convinced there is a difference.



That's fair.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm sure after this is all over they'll hash things out and end up as friends.

Or one their corpses will be found lying in a ditch somewhere.

One or the other.


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 3, 2012)

Fucking Spider! Fuck him up!!!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just a few more days until the biggest rematch in MMA history.



Until the next rematch of fighters, which will inevitably be labeled the same way.


I'm really looking forward to seeing Silva in the ring wanting to injure his opponent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2012)

Silva via Seagal kick TKO 0:23


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 3, 2012)

its time  Andy really looks pissed tho


----------



## Kuya (Jul 3, 2012)

One of the few events I won't download and will watch live at a bar.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn I want Sonnen to win! Silva thinks that he is unbeatable because of all his other victories over top contenders in the Middleweight division and Sonnens the last hope. He has to win.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2012)

I say the only other person to beat Silva is hector, even though I havent seen him fight I hear his Hype is pretty good

And thier is talk of Evans dropping to 185 he is also a threat to Silva


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 4, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I say the only other person to beat Silva is hector, even though I havent seen him fight I hear his Hype is pretty good
> 
> And thier is talk of Evans dropping to 185 he is also a threat to Silva



Lombard? I don't think so... stylistically not the right fight. Lombard is explosive and knocks guys out in one shot, but he doesn't have the finesse to out box Silva (but then again, who does?) and he doesn't have the gas tank to chase him down and beat him up/take him down for round after round.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2012)

wELL sILVA weakness is wrestling and Evans is an elite wrestler we saw it agaisnt Davis so maybe if Evans drops we might see that tilte fight

Silva will easily beat Bisbing and Munoez so if Sonnen losses Silva practically has 3 wins in his pocket 

I watched his highlights, Lombard has the power to KO silva but your right his explosive nature I see Silva doing a forest griffin fight on him and pulling matrix till he tires him self out


----------



## Ae (Jul 4, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Read a Sonnen interview in the newspaper today...dude seems delusional.



Sonnen is a fucking boss man


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rPy003iUuVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2012)

Seiko said:


> Nah. Mir/Lesnar 2 was bigger
> 
> because Frank Mir is the devil



After Silva's outburst this is the biggest sir


----------



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> After Silva's outburst this is the biggest sir



Until the next rematch where someone runs their mouth and Dana White sensationalizes it. And that will be the biggest until the next rematch after that, and the next rematch after that.

Don't fall into that trap, man.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2012)

Well to me its biggest rematch in MMA history.

The other fight that is a big one is MMA is Diaz vs GSP


----------



## Ae (Jul 4, 2012)

Law said:


> Until the next rematch where someone runs their mouth and Dana White sensationalizes it. And that will be the biggest until the next rematch after that, and the next rematch after that.
> 
> Don't fall into that trap, man.



So pessimistic man


----------



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> So pessimistic man



That's not pessimism. I've been watching the UFC for a long time, and every 2nd rematch is the greatest, most anticipated rematch of all time.

That completely loses its impact and meaning when they say it so often.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wh_eO2QoeCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2012)

Law said:


> Until the next rematch of fighters, which will inevitably be labeled the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing Silva in the ring wanting to injure his opponent.



This is legitimately the biggest though.

Yes, they hype each fight (especially at HW) as the biggest fight ever and the most important fight ever and the most insane fight ever. But this is the biggest rematch ever for a number of reasons:

1) It's Anderson Silva
2) Chael Sonnen nearly beat him the first time
3) Most likely one of Anderson's last fights
4) It could be in a soccer stadium in Brazil

Lesnar/Mir II was pretty big though. But Anderson is on of the best fighters in history.

The only thing with this much potential would be GSP/Diaz II, assuming they fought a first time and Nick either won or came incredibly close.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 5, 2012)

*UFC said the same thing about:*
Edgar and Maynard II
Edgar and Maynard III
Shogun and Machida II
Lesnar and Mir II
Ortiz and Liddell II
Liddell and Couture II
Liddell and Couture III
Hughes and GSP II
Hughes and GSP III

I think these are all great rematches, but UFC is obviously using the "this is the biggest rematch in history" to help sell the fight. Mir/Lesnar II was the biggest for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm not denying it's hype, and in a lot of those cases it wasn't true (many it was at the time). But it's true this time.

And when the next biggest fight comes around it will take the place of "biggest in history" because that's how history works.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 5, 2012)

Silva/Sonnen II is 2nd or 3rd biggest rematch for me.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2012)

Kuya said:


> *UFC said the same thing about:*
> Edgar and Maynard II
> Edgar and Maynard III
> Shogun and Machida II
> ...



Bolded are bigger to me than Silva/Sonnen.

I'd also put _Shamrock/Ortiz II and III_ on that list, although not bolded.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2012)

I might agree with the Matt Hughes/GSP II and III being around the same level, but certainly not bigger.

Hughes was (is) the most dominant WW champ of all time. But GSP didn't almost beat Hughes, it's not as big. The third one was better.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree fully with Crazy, this fight is the greatest because Silva is the greatest fighter and their is a chance that he will be beaten


----------



## Kuya (Jul 5, 2012)

There is a chance that any champ can be beaten. 

This is definitely my most anticipated fight of the year by far though.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 6, 2012)

Yea but any champ is not the greatest fighter in the world


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2012)

Kuya said:


> There is a chance that any champ can be beaten.
> 
> This is definitely my most anticipated fight of the year by far though.



Of the year, I agree.

Of all-time? No.

Two years ago I might have cared more what happened to Silva. The only reason I'm watching this fight is because of their comments to each other. If they had both been menial and Silva had kept his mouth shut - I'd be watching this two-three days after the live show, and only sort of caring about the outcome.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 6, 2012)

OPEN WORKOUTS! That Cung Le Takedown though 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkUZZea7R5k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 6, 2012)

48 Hours....


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 6, 2012)

Kuya said:


> OPEN WORKOUTS! That Cung Le Takedown though
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkUZZea7R5k[/YOUTUBE]​



Im still pulling for Cote 



Ubereem said:


> 48 Hours....



Weight ins today


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2012)

Give me a bigger potential fight in your mind.


For me, it'd be Jon Jones vs... Ubereem.  JDS/Jones is also very interesting, but for some reason black on black crime appeals to me more.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Give me a bigger potential fight in your mind.
> 
> 
> For me, it'd be Jon Jones vs... Ubereem.  JDS/Jones is also very interesting, but for some reason black on black crime appeals to me more.



GSP/Silva
Aldo/Edgar

 and of course skinny black kid vs huge black guy is top fight


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 6, 2012)

Just watched the countdown thing, lol.

"AH YOU BREAK YOU FACE MAN!"


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 6, 2012)

funny shit man

I thought weight ins were on Fuel today?


----------



## Kuya (Jul 6, 2012)

Tim Tebow just started working out at Gracie Academy w/ Brendan Schaub 

Tebow in MMA???


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 6, 2012)

seams legit

and weigh ina at 7, I hope Chael can drop the 20 pounds


----------



## Kuya (Jul 6, 2012)

lol at Steven Seagall. Why do Silva and Machida always bring him along.

He was sparring with Feijao


----------



## Roger Smith (Jul 6, 2012)

Can't wait for this fight! A little shocked Silva would sink this low.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 6, 2012)

Sonnen should bring Chuck Norris with him to the ring for the lolz and to spite Silva and Segall


----------



## Ae (Jul 6, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Sonnen should bring Chuck Norris with him to the ring for the lolz and to spite Silva and Segall



Mike Tyson should walk out with him


----------



## Kuya (Jul 6, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Mike Tyson should walk out with him



Tyson and Sonnen hate eachother 

Norris would be funny just because both Seagull and him are 80s 90s martial arts movie stars. Except Norris is now legendary.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 6, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Tyson and Sonnen hate eachother
> 
> Norris would be funny just because both Seagull and him are 80s 90s martial arts movie stars. Except Norris is now legendary.



Tyson doesn't hate Sonnen... He talked very favorably of him in a recent interview.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 6, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> Tyson doesn't hate Sonnen... He talked very favorably of him in a recent interview.



didn't see that interview. just figured he would since Sonnen always talks shit about him.

DID ANYBODY SEE THE WEIGH-INS?????


----------



## Ae (Jul 6, 2012)

Kuya said:


> didn't see that interview. just figured he would since Sonnen always talks shit about him.
> 
> DID ANYBODY SEE THE WEIGH-INS?????


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol Anderson!!


----------



## martryn (Jul 7, 2012)

Making my picks:

Easton over Menjivar
Mendes over McKenzie
Kim over Maia
Cote over Le
Griffin over Ortiz
Silva over Sonnen

I hope Sonnen wins.  He's hilarious.


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 7, 2012)

martryn said:


> Making my picks:
> 
> Easton over Menjivar
> Mendes over McKenzie
> ...


He is the funniest guy in the UFC but that's all he'll be, silva will smack his cheeky arrogant smile off of his face


----------



## Kuya (Jul 7, 2012)

go Cung Le!


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 7, 2012)

I hope Le wins, have a bunch of bets on for tonight, he's in a couple of my parlays. Don't see him winning though, but I liked the odds.


----------



## eHav (Jul 7, 2012)

fuck firstrow is crapping out on me, sent my gf a link so she could watch and now shes watching it but i cant even enter the site. god damnit. any other webite streams this?


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 7, 2012)

my firstrow stream is really bad right now and the site seems to be down in general, interested to know too.

Eh, I have links, don't know if we can post them though.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 7, 2012)

Perfectly placed punch lol, Cody went down instantly.


----------



## eHav (Jul 7, 2012)

lol maia


----------



## Santí (Jul 7, 2012)

The Golden Boy, Griffin wins via decision.


----------



## Ae (Jul 8, 2012)

It have been fun Tito


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 8, 2012)

griffin trying to get fired on purpose


----------



## Santí (Jul 8, 2012)

I swore he was going to walk away and leave the arena, I was like "wtf? You won, Griffin, get your ass back in there"


----------



## Ae (Jul 8, 2012)

Got money on my boy Sonnen


----------



## Santí (Jul 8, 2012)

Silva needs to respond with something, since walking down to the octagon he just hasn't seemed focus. If he doesn't answer soon, Sonnen will definitely pull the victory.


----------



## Ae (Jul 8, 2012)

FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## eHav (Jul 8, 2012)

ANDERSONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN SILVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Santí (Jul 8, 2012)

I spoke too soon, Sonnen just went full ham and emptied his gas tank 

Also, Sonnen was down. Wasn't that an illegal knee?


----------



## Shozan (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't want nor like that fucker as the champion! I'm so pissed right now...


----------



## eHav (Jul 8, 2012)

was to the body


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 8, 2012)

That was a damn perfect knee, just took Sonnen out completely.


----------



## Harard (Jul 8, 2012)

Motherfucking Anderson Silva!

Life is good!


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 8, 2012)

GREATEST P4P FIGHTER EVER!


----------



## Santí (Jul 8, 2012)

eHav said:


> was to the body



Really? I'm pretty sure that cut on his nose was from a knee to the face, I could be wrong though.

It doesn't look like they're going to show another replay, so I guess the decision is done.


----------



## Ae (Jul 8, 2012)

My butt has never been more anal


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 8, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Really? I'm pretty sure that cut on his nose was from a knee to the face, I could be wrong though.
> 
> It doesn't look like they're going to show another replay, so I guess the decision is done.



wasnt even close to the face from what i saw.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 8, 2012)

Worst attempt at a flashy strike since Arlovski vs Fedor:



And Chael was still dominating the wrestling you retards.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

its hard to tell if the knee hit the face or nor :/

it looks like it was his leg that did though


----------



## mootz (Jul 8, 2012)

that was a legal knee, and it was fantastic. 

Wish the ref gave sonnen about two or three more seconds of getting punched on the floor before the stoppage.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, the knee was clearly legal. The point is Chael got himself in a bad spot and Silva like a true professional punished him for it. He was holding the shorts pretty blatantly earlier in the fight though.


----------



## mootz (Jul 8, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> Oh, the knee was clearly legal. The point is Chael got himself in a bad spot and Silva like a true professional punished him for it. *He was holding the shorts pretty blatantly earlier in the fight though*.



forgot about that, lol. 

Chael should have kept it on the ground.


----------



## martryn (Jul 8, 2012)

Meh, Sonnen would have had it, I think, if he didn't get all cocky and try to get flashy.  He was dominating the second round until that stupid spinning back fist attempt, and then it looked like he cashed himself out.  I was honestly surprised he didn't manage to finish in the first round, but it didn't look like he was doing any damage to Silva.

I got my Asians mixed up, but my other picks were spot on.  Really didn't think Le had a shot, but he made it an interesting fight.

The Griffin / Ortiz fight was probably the most exciting of the night.  I was convinced that Griffin was leaving the Arena to disqualify himself so Ortiz would be able to walk away with the win, even if it were a technicality.   That, or he had to take a shit.  Still, that slug fest was fun to watch.  Griffin will stay a fan favorite with fights like that.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 8, 2012)

If there were any doubts about Silva being the greatest fighter of all time, they are gone now.

I like Sonnen and think he's a great entertainer and fighter, but I kept telling everyone a motivated Silva would crush him.  The first round gave me a scare but you could tell every milisecond the match took place standing up would be like a grain of sand in Sonnen's hour glass.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 8, 2012)

afgpride said:


> If there were any doubts about Silva being the greatest fighter of all time, they are gone now.
> 
> I like Sonnen and think he's a great entertainer and fighter, but I kept telling everyone a motivated Silva would crush him.  The first round gave me a scare but you could tell every milisecond the match took place standing up would be like a grain of sand in Sonnen's hour glass.



I wouldn't say he crushed him. Sonnen made one mistake and that was one too many. Up until that point Sonnen was doing exactly what he did in the first fight.


----------



## mootz (Jul 8, 2012)

Silva usually doesnt start his fights that high octane, Sonnen succeeded in getting him agitated enough to break his rhythm and catching him with that double takedown to control the first. In the second, Silva kept off the ground much better and Sonnen was the one to make a mistake. Silva capitalized better.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 8, 2012)

Anderson Silva showed again the reason for him being a legend in UFC.
Sonnen fought well but Anderson is in a league of his own, even when Sonnen was dominating in first round Anderson stood there calm and just waiting the better opportunity.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 8, 2012)

wasnt even high enough to be considered an attempt at an illegal blow. shit was straight down .


----------



## SquirtleSquad (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm thoroughly convinced that Anderson silva has sharingan. His ability to dodge punches is out of this world. Greatest fighter that ever lived.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Also, Sonnen was down. Wasn't that an illegal knee?





mootz said:


> that was a legal knee, and it was fantastic.





Gallic Rush said:


> Oh, the knee was clearly legal.



^ Silva showed a perfect knee to the body, and it's the most highly-damaging attack he did to Sonnen. Good on him, especially liked how gracious both fighters were after the match. I'm one of the people who loves good trash-talk. I think it makes for great entertainment, and Sonnen hams it up better than any fighter in the UFC. But like he said in the pre-fight interview "If I don't leave with the belt, all of this will have been for nothing."

Trash-talk before the fight, piss your opponent off all you want, once it's over - you lose or win like a champion, or you can fuck off. Both Silva and Sonnen showed class after the fight.


My brother and I both thought Tito won the first and third. I really do not like Griffin's new thing about leaving the Octagon when he's embarrassed.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 8, 2012)

My boy Silva put Sonnen back in his place. Now shush, haters.


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah Spider. I feel bad for Sonnen!


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 8, 2012)

It's a shame it ended like that though, Sonnen was doing well before he decided to do a dumbass spinning punch.

But one mistake is all Silva needed.


----------



## Almondsand (Jul 8, 2012)

Whoever seriously gave Chael a chance of winning is an extreme dick head. After the first fight when they said he had more testosterone than the HULK himself I was like the dude is a sham. Anderson Silva is too good and I don't want to hear anyone try and make an attempt to say someone can beat him in the UFC.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 8, 2012)

That sping backfist just ruined Sonnen but i agree the ref should of given abit more time Silva wasnt hitting that hard and Sonnen was defending well


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 8, 2012)

Meh, I don't really care about what happens post fight, but it is kind of weird that Griffin assumed he had lost.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 8, 2012)

Silva in a suit was smashing


----------



## Kuya (Jul 8, 2012)

Cung Le and Silva


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jul 9, 2012)

Knew Silva would win it..

Loved how Silva walked up to sonnen after he had missed the spinning backfist. LIKE A BOSS


----------



## Federer (Jul 9, 2012)

Who's left for Silva?

GSP?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2012)

So glad I didn't buy that PPV or anything. 

That said, I got almost all of my picks right. I should have put money on it. Maybe next time I will. 

I really don't want to see Silva stay at MW and beat up Munoz. :sleepy I might be okay with him beating up Bisping though. Or the Bellator guy (forget his name already). But otherwise he should go beat up some other people.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2012)

Federer said:


> Who's left for Silva?
> 
> GSP?



Munoz or Lombard is next. I like Munoz' style match up against Silva. He keeps progressing.

Anybody else see Silva shake Jon Jones hands before he got checked by the doctor before entering the Octagon? 

I was like, Silva is passing the torch 

and wtf Seagall


----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2012)

Sonnen's trainer demanding a rematch   

Sonnen's will never reach his "white whale"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2012)

Seagull () taught him the most deadly stuff. Like rubbing your body in grease, grabbing shorts, and kneeing people in the chest.

Things we have never seen before; things that will change the fight world...forever.


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 9, 2012)

Heard the Pro Biz is interested in Sonnen.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seagull () taught him the most deadly stuff. Like rubbing your body in grease, grabbing shorts, and kneeing people in the chest.
> 
> Things we have never seen before; things that will change the fight world...forever.



You forgot the chin exploding shoulder strike he used at the weigh ins.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2012)

lol at all the Sonnen fans all over the net. they are straight up raging right now


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL. That replay where Sonnen was covering his face like a lil pussy while Silva's beating him down.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> LOL. That replay where Sonnen was covering his face like a lil pussy while Silva's beating him down.



As opposed to leaving your face un-protected, like a real man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> You forgot the chin exploding shoulder strike he used at the weigh ins.


Good call. There's nothing that man doesn't know. 

Sensei Seagull! PLEASE TEACH ME YOUR DEADLY STUFF! 


Law said:


> As opposed to leaving your face un-protected, like a real man.


----------



## martryn (Jul 10, 2012)

I wanted Sonnen to win, but figured he wouldn't.  At this point, I'm not convinced Sonnen can finish fights.  He had four and a half rounds to do it from a dominant position last fight and couldn't, and an entire solid round to inflict damage on Silva and he didn't.  

Personally, I didn't think Sonnen did that hot against Bisping.  I actually thought Bisping did more damage and should have won that fight.  I hate the way MMA is judged.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder if Sonnen will go up to LHW? He has no chance at MW anymore.

Or maybe he'll try to wait Silva out to retirement, then try to win the title again.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if Sonnen will go up to LHW? He has no chance at MW anymore.
> 
> Or maybe he'll try to wait Silva out to retirement, then try to win the title again.



It's more likely that he'll drop a few spots on the contender list and remain at MW. Silva's going to retire soon enough. In a couple years, if Sonnen is still at the same level - he'd have his chance at the belt.

If he goes to LHW, he'll just get his ass kicked a lot. That wouldn't be a good career move.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 10, 2012)

Law said:


> It's more likely that he'll drop a few spots on the contender list and remain at MW. Silva's going to retire soon enough. In a couple years, if Sonnen is still at the same level - he'd have his chance at the belt.
> 
> If he goes to LHW, he'll just get his ass kicked a lot. That wouldn't be a good career move.



Silva isn't planning on retiring soon, and that plan is pretty faulty given Chael is only two years younger.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2012)

He's fought 2 fights before in an upper class and he won both of them pretty handily (the opponents at the time weren't bums either) so I don't think if he were to jump a class he'd get his ass kicked


----------



## Kuya (Jul 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if Sonnen will go up to LHW? He has no chance at MW anymore.



Well Sonnen does think the LHW is the weakest division, especially since a "Karate Guy" was champion 

He talks shit about the light heavy weights all the time and says the MW is the toughest.

I personally wanna see him fight Rashad Evans at either weight class.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Silva isn't planning on retiring soon, and that plan is pretty faulty given Chael is only two years younger.



It has nothing to do with age. Silva only had X fights left on his contract, and he's always said that was it.

People have been trying to push Silva vs GSP as one of those last fights because of this.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 10, 2012)

Law said:


> It has nothing to do with age. Silva only had X fights left on his contract, and he's always said that was it.
> 
> People have been trying to push Silva vs GSP as one of those last fights because of this.



Would it be a catch weight you think? Or does Silva move down or GSP move up?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2012)

Catch-weight.

But it may just be fans' wishful thinking.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2012)

Law said:


> It has nothing to do with age. Silva only had X fights left on his contract, and he's always said that was it.
> 
> People have been trying to push Silva vs GSP as one of those last fights because of this.



People have been pushing for GSP vs Silva because they're super champs, not because he is going to retire.


As for your first statement, he said that he was going to continue fighting in till he is too old to at the last press conference. He's been saying he is going to continue fighting for a while now.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 11, 2012)

i miss Nick Diaz already


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd personally want to see Sonnen going to the Welterweight and go against GST


----------



## Kuya (Jul 11, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> I'd personally want to see Sonnen going to the Welterweight and go against GST



as long as we see him whoop Condit's bitchass first


----------



## Kuya (Jul 11, 2012)

As a Silva fan, I have respect for Sonnen after that fight.

Regarding the spinning back first:



> "You know, I really wish that I knew and I don't know. Listen, in fairness, had that landed, we'd all be talking about what a wonderful spinning punch it was. It didn't, I fell down like a doofus, and I gotta live with it."



Regarding his head trainer's comments on appealing the infamous knee:



> "Well, listen. The knee really hurt. All those shots hurt. But here's the reality—we don't do instant replay in this sport, and we shouldn't. It comes down to a judgement call, and wherever the referee says the knee landed, officially, that's where the knee landed. That's an excellent official, as they all are. He made his call, and that's the way it goes, and I will never complain or look back.



Regarding rumors of Chael's retirement:



> "I don't think any athlete should begin to talk like that or think about that until you let about 30 days go by. In anything in life, you don't wanna make a decision based on emotion. You have highs and very big lows in this sport. You don't wanna make any drastic decisions. I think that it's also an insult to the fans when guys like to come out and say, 'I'm retired!' When what they really mean is, 'I'll see everybody in 18 months, because I'm coming back.' I don't wanna do that. But when I get to that point in my career, I'll make a statement, and I'll never look back."



Regarding the WWE:



> "Well, listen. I tried to go to the WWE. It's in Vegas, on the 16th of this month, but I was leaving Vegas. I'd love to go to WWE. I'd love to get my popcorn. I'd cheer on CM Punk, but I go back to my promoter, Dana White, at the end of the night."



Chael Sonnen has gained a fan in me


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 11, 2012)

Munoz got destroyed


----------



## Memitim (Jul 12, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Munoz got destroyed


Late as hell stoppage too


----------



## Kuya (Jul 12, 2012)

Munoz 

Weidman is the real deal.

still though....

Munoz


----------



## eHav (Jul 12, 2012)

that counter elbow was awsome


----------



## Kuya (Jul 12, 2012)

man, i guess i had false hope for Munoz. he's also from the bay area which is why I was a fan. I don't see him getting a title shot ever, but I would still like to see him fight either Bisping, Lombard, Sonnen or any top guys for the rest of his career.

that Weidman counter elbow was viscious. Rosenthal with the late-ass stoppage.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2012)

Late stoppage > Early stoppage

It's a bit annoying how easy fans think it is to be a ref.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 13, 2012)

I think Weidman should get one more fight before being feed to Silva 
Bisping has been on twitter pissing e off and i would love Chris to make his ass tap


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2012)

That elbow.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 13, 2012)

MMA thread finally stickied... MMA>NFL ?

Discuss.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 13, 2012)

i spy Cung Le 

[YOUTUBE]FV9tHBF8mh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 14, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> That elbow.







Gallic Rush said:


> MMA thread finally stickied... MMA>NFL ?
> 
> Discuss.





Kuya said:


> i spy Cung Le
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FV9tHBF8mh8[/YOUTUBE]



I bet he retires in China


----------



## Kuya (Jul 16, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I bet he retires in China



Cung Le is American  

and his ethnicity is Vietnamese 

Anyways,

anybody wanna play fantasy MMA?


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 16, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I think Weidman should get one more fight before being feed to Silva
> Bisping has been on twitter pissing e off and i would love Chris to make his ass tap



I don't think needs one. He would put up an awesome fight against Silva now. There's no point in him fighting Bisping because we all know who the winner would be. Let Bisping have another fight before he becomes the #1 contender. We need to see if he will have ring rust since he is just coming off an injury. Put Bisping against like.....I don't really know who. I just know he's not #1 contender status at this point. Maybe he should fight Hector Lombard after he stomps Boetsch. 
Also, WHO IS NEXT FOR MUNOZ?! That loss may have knocked him out of the higher tier of middle weights.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 17, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> I don't think needs one. He would put up an awesome fight against Silva now. There's no point in him fighting Bisping because we all know who the winner would be. Let Bisping have another fight before he becomes the #1 contender. We need to see if he will have ring rust since he is just coming off an injury. Put Bisping against like.....I don't really know who. I just know he's not #1 contender status at this point. Maybe he should fight Hector Lombard after he stomps Boetsch.
> Also, WHO IS NEXT FOR MUNOZ?! That loss may have knocked him out of the higher tier of middle weights.



I am all fro Chrsi getting teh next shot at Silva but the Silva controls his oppents, UFC wnats chris vs Silva but Silva is being a bitch so give Chris one more top 10 and settle all doubts, 
Stann vs Bisping is on at 152, cant wait for Bisping to get KOed
Maybe Belcher/Weidman, Chris said he can tap out Silva let him tap out Belcher

Once Hector wins he will get Belfort
Boetsh vs Munoz

Then Silva vs Weidman
Lombard vs the Winner
Stann then next inline


----------



## Kuya (Jul 17, 2012)

Lombard or Bisping vs. Silva for me.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 17, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Lombard or Bisping vs. Silva for me.



LOMBARD? He hasn't even fought in the UFC yet, and you think he should get a title shot? Reem and Lesnar both fought in one or two fights before they got a shot. Lombard needs to fight for the company before he gets a shot. It should be Lombard vs Bisping for #1 contender AFTER Weidman gets his shot at Silva.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 17, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Lombard or Bisping vs. Silva for me.





TheGreatOne said:


> LOMBARD? He hasn't even fought in the UFC yet, and you think he should get a title shot? Reem and Lesnar both fought in one or two fights before they got a shot. Lombard needs to fight for the company before he gets a shot. It should be Lombard vs Bisping for #1 contender AFTER Weidman gets his shot at Silva.



I agree with great, but I hate Bisping 
Belfort is gunning for Weidman but if her doesn't get him i say Winner of either Stann/Bisping or Tim/Lombard should fight him


----------



## Kuya (Jul 17, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> LOMBARD? He hasn't even fought in the UFC yet, and you think he should get a title shot? Reem and Lesnar both fought in one or two fights before they got a shot. Lombard needs to fight for the company before he gets a shot. It should be Lombard vs Bisping for #1 contender AFTER Weidman gets his shot at Silva.



Uhhh yeah. Lombard is fighting Boetsch in a few days and Bisping is fighting Stann. Both are favorites in their fights and I fully expect both to win.

Dana White said this the other day on who the top contenders are.


> Hector Lombard is definitely one of the top guys—I mean the guy is 31-2



That said, I hope Lombard or Bisping are the next challengers to get eaten by Anderson.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 17, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Uhhh yeah. Lombard is fighting Boetsch in a few days and Bisping is fighting Stann. Both are favorites in their fights and I fully expect both to win.
> 
> Dana White said this the other day on who the top contenders are.
> 
> ...



Bisping sucks dick, hopefully Stann knock him the f out

Question though, if Hendo connects an H-Bomb to Bones, think his chin can handle it?


----------



## Federer (Jul 18, 2012)

He's Bones, he's fragile, he'll go down for sho.....


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 18, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Bisping sucks dick, hopefully Stann knock him the f out
> 
> Question though, if Hendo connects an H-Bomb to Bones, think his chin can handle it?



We have never really seens Bones in trouble so I have no idea what his chin is like. He probabbly has a decent chin though and I think he could take a couple hits from Hendo.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 18, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Uhhh yeah. Lombard is fighting Boetsch in a few days and Bisping is fighting Stann. Both are favorites in their fights and I fully expect both to win.
> 
> Dana White said this the other day on who the top contenders are.
> 
> ...



Yeah I meant after this PPV. Bisping and Lombard should fight for #1 contender. I just think Weidman would do the best against Anderson Silva at this point, and thats why he should get the next shot.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> Yeah I meant after this PPV. Bisping and Lombard should fight for #1 contender. I just think Weidman would do the best against Anderson Silva at this point, and thats why he should get the next shot.



Honestly, it would be better if Bisping, Lombard and Weidman all had another fight before a possible shot at Silva.

Not one of them is ready, and "deserving" of it is quite subjective.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 18, 2012)

what's everyone thoughts on TRT??


----------



## Kuya (Jul 18, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Bisping sucks dick, hopefully Stann knock him the f out
> 
> Question though, if Hendo connects an H-Bomb to Bones, think his chin can handle it?



Bisping did a hell of a lot better against Sonnen than Stann did. Bisping is very close to a title shot.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) tonight announced the co-main event for its UFC 151 pay-per-view (PPV) event that is set for the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas, Nevada, on Sept. 1, 2012.
> 
> Jake Ellenberger vs. Josh Koscheck.
> 
> ...


 epic fight IMO, Kos will get KOed


----------



## Kuya (Jul 22, 2012)

I am so glad i downloaded this event. It was not worth  spending $55 for the Pay-Per-View. The main 3 fights were boring as hell. No submissions or knockouts. I don't even remember anyone getting seriously rocked.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 22, 2012)

Kuya said:


> I am so glad i downloaded this event. It was not worth  spending $55 for the Pay-Per-View. The main 3 fights were boring as hell. No submissions or knockouts. I don't even remember anyone getting seriously rocked.



149 sucked bad
under-card was amazing


----------



## Kuya (Jul 22, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 149 sucked bad
> under-card was amazing



Prelims were awesome like usual.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 23, 2012)

Leat with Lombard losing we might get Munoz/Hector


----------



## Kuya (Jul 23, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Leat with Lombard losing we might get Munoz/Hector



Lombard disappoint 
Munoz disappoint 

Bisping gets Silva if he beats Stann apparently. Weidman should get Boetsch I assume.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 23, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Lombard disappoint
> Munoz disappoint
> 
> Bisping gets Silva if he beats Stann apparently. Weidman should get Boetsch I assume.



Only if Bisping can beat Stann good, if not Weidman is getting his crack at silva
I say a MW Tournament

Stann-Bisping
Weidman-Munoz
Lombard-Munoz
Vitor-Blecher

Winners advance, and the final person who losses fight Evans


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2012)

So glad I didn't spend money on this one. I won't even bother downloading, I'll just watch some highlights of the prelims and maybe the main event.

Why do I feel like you guys are just discussing who to throw to the lions whenever you talk about who should get a shot next against Silva?

If you were a fly on the wall in a private room with those guys, they'd all be the pinnacle of politeness.

"You first."
"No, I insist."
"Nah, you guys deserve the shot!"
"Seriously, I don't mind, I'll hold the door for you guys."


----------



## Kuya (Jul 23, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Only if Bisping can beat Stann good, if not Weidman is getting his crack at silva
> I say a MW Tournament
> 
> Stann-Bisping
> ...



Apparently Bisping gets Silva if he beats Stann.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2012)

Vitor Belfort "Weidman, let's fight giving me a chance to beat a top contender to elevate me in the rankings and give me a chance to fight Silva"
Weidman "lol no, you got footstomped by him, this my time now"


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 24, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Apparently Bisping gets Silva if he beats Stann.





Kuya said:


> Vitor Belfort "Weidman, let's fight giving me a chance to beat a top contender to elevate me in the rankings and give me a chance to fight Silva"
> Weidman "lol no, you got footstomped by him, this my time now"



 Weidman gets the next crack, no way Bisping can finish Stann 
Belfort shouldn't even get Belcher 

Fracklin vs Ching in China so I hear, so Rich is busy  IMO Belfort vs Blecher makes sense since Tim is out with a broken foot 
If not Evans vs Vitor?


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2012)

lmao it's like nobody deserves to fight Silva right now 

Lombard - didn't meet his hype, just lost to Boetsch
Bisping - lost to Sonnen recently, needs to beat Stann
Stann - lost to Sonnen recently, needs to beat Bisping
Munoz - lost to Weidman, his resume is decent, but he lost his chance after that fi
Vitor - got raped by Silva
Sonnen - just lost to Silva
Boetsch - beat Lombard and Okami, but I still believe he needs one more victory over anybody i mentioned in this list. Give him VITOR!
Blecher - ehhh

Rockhold and Souza are not fighting in the UFC, enough said.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 25, 2012)

Chris Paul: "I have a connection with New Orleans that I will never forget"

UFC.com has Bendo vs. Edgar I streaming for free.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 25, 2012)

^I think Edgar is going to take this next fight for some reason. Even though I don't want him to. 
And Weidman should definitley be the MW #1 contender at this point


----------



## Ippy (Jul 25, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> ^I think Edgar is going to take this next fight for some reason. Even though I don't want him to.
> And Weidman should definitley be the MW #1 contender at this point


I see absolutely no reason to believe that.

Edgar can't submit him, he can't take him down for longer then a few seconds, he doesn't have a massive speed advantage over Bendo like he's had in most of his previous fights,  and his love of catching Bendo's kicks did nothing to negate the power of them, nor the fact that they were still scoring.

And Weidman is "definitely" the #1 MW contender? Eh... how quickly we forget the Maia fight.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 25, 2012)

Weidman beat Maia in a boring fight and beat Munoz.

Munoz was the only top 7 contender he beat, but the best fighter that Munoz beat was Chris Leben.

Weidman's resume isn't that impressive yet.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 25, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Weidman beat Maia in a boring fight and beat Munoz.
> 
> Munoz was the only top 7 contender he beat, but the best fighter that Munoz beat was Chris Leben.
> 
> Weidman's resume isn't that impressive yet.



Still Weidman destroyed Munoz, he needs one more top 10 fight and he can prove its not a fluke but Belfort vs Belcher is booked for 153 so he is getting the next chance or he might fight winner of Bisping/Stann

and I see Edgar winning, even though im a huge fan of him I hope he doesn't because Diaz is #1 contedor and he has sated he doesnt want to fight Edgar


----------



## Kuya (Jul 25, 2012)

Ben Henderson is gonna be hard to beat for Frankie.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't forget that if you asked the MMA gods to make a fighter that could beat Nate Diaz, they would put Ben Henderson in front of you.


wont get intimidated by the bullying (JESUS is in his corner!!!)
strong kicks
great wrestling
nigh unsubmittable
cardio for days


----------



## Kuya (Jul 25, 2012)

It's a very talented and very stacked weight division, but to me Ben Henderson is the most complete.

Edgar, Maynard, Diaz, Cerrone, Pettis are all studs and very close to the level of Bendo.

Guida used to be a stud.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 25, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Ben Henderson is gonna be hard to beat for Frankie.



Still, Benson cant finish Edgar



Ippy said:


> Don't forget that if you asked the MMA gods to make a fighter that could beat Nate Diaz, they would put Ben Henderson in front of you.
> 
> 
> wont get intimidated by the bullying (JESUS is in his corner!!!)
> ...



Benson is the only man suitable to beat Diaz right now, all of your points are valid except number one, he has never faced Diaz so untill then we cant say he wont get intimated by him in the cage



Kuya said:


> It's a very talented and very stacked weight division, but to me Ben Henderson is the most complete.
> 
> Edgar, Maynard, Diaz, Cerrone, Pettis are all studs and very close to the level of Bendo.
> 
> Guida used to be a stud.



Maynard is not complete he is just a striker IMO, Pettis and Diaz are top in LW right now


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 25, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Don't forget that if you asked the MMA gods to make a fighter that could beat Nate Diaz, they would put Ben Henderson in front of you.
> 
> 
> wont get intimidated by the bullying (JESUS is in his corner!!!)
> ...



[YOUTUBE]O5_Rz7-4sX8[/YOUTUBE]

Diaz could definitely sub Henderson. I'm just not sure he would have the time or the wrestling to do it.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 25, 2012)

Maynard can wrestle


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 25, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> Diaz could definitely sub Henderson. I'm just not sure he would have the time or the wrestling to do it.



I agree, he tapped out Miller and Benson couldn't do that, hell no one could



Kuya said:


> Maynard can wrestle



 Hector can wrestle



> There has been a lot of speculation as to who Cormier would fight next, and this is the fight that makes the most sense. The reality is, Cormier is one of the best heavyweights in the world. He just won the grand prix and beat Josh Barnett. He needs to fight opponents of that caliber, and Frank Mir is that guy."


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 25, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Weidman beat Maia in a boring fight and beat Munoz.
> 
> Munoz was the only top 7 contender he beat, but the best fighter that Munoz beat was Chris Leben.
> 
> Weidman's resume isn't that impressive yet.



Alright I'm wrong, but if thats the case, who whould Weidman fight next? MMAweekly has him at #5 in the division currently, under Silva of course, Sonnen, Vitor Belfort and Michael Bisping. Since Bisping vs Stann is potentially a #1 contender's fight for the Middleweight championship, I say have him go at it with Sonnen. Then if he should win, he'd rightfully be the #1 contender. And Vitor should get Bisping-Stann loser.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 25, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> Alright I'm wrong, but if thats the case, who whould Weidman fight next? MMAweekly has him at #5 in the division currently, under Silva of course, Sonnen, Vitor Belfort and Michael Bisping. Since Bisping vs Stann is potentially a #1 contender's fight for the Middleweight championship, I say have him go at it with Sonnen. Then if he should win, he'd rightfully be the #1 contender. And Vitor should get Bisping-Stann loser.



He cant fight Sonnen because if he were to lose Chael would be back in line for a shot, Weidman will probably get loser of Bisping/Stann, if he doesn't get a shot at the belt 

Giving Weidman the next shot is great though, the Winner of Silva/Chris will get winner of Bisping/Stann and loser of MW Tilte gets winner of Blefort/Belcher

UFC is going use Chael to fight Evans IMO once the MW is cleared out again


----------



## Kuya (Jul 25, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> Alright I'm wrong, but if thats the case, who whould Weidman fight next? MMAweekly has him at #5 in the division currently, under Silva of course, Sonnen, Vitor Belfort and Michael Bisping. Since Bisping vs Stann is potentially a #1 contender's fight for the Middleweight championship, I say have him go at it with Sonnen. Then if he should win, he'd rightfully be the #1 contender. And Vitor should get Bisping-Stann loser.



Nobody is in line to fight Silva right now really, him and Sonnen were that far ahead of everyone else in terms of talent and recent resumes. Even according to Dana White there is no clear #1 contender. Silva might not even fight until 2013.

In my opinion Bisping is the only fighter with an opportunity at a title shot this year since he has a fight coming up. He is top 5 and if he beats a top 10-12 fighter in Stann in dramatic fashion, he gets a shot this year. If he loses or the fight is mediocre, Silva is gonna sit on his ass till next year unless he gets to unify the belt w/ Strikeforce Champ Rockhold (who he and his camps wanna fight next).

Weidman needs another fight against a top guy.
Boetsch needs another fight against a top guy.
Munoz lost, Lombard lost.
Bisping and Stann are fighting next.
Vitor is probably the highest ranked out of all these guys, but he's not getting another shot.

There is nobody available this year besides Bisping.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 26, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> [YOUTUBE]O5_Rz7-4sX8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Diaz could definitely sub Henderson. I'm just not sure he would have the time or the wrestling to do it.


Oh, I'm aware of him getting submitted in grappling matches.  Read the language of my post. "_*nigh *_unsubmittable".  That nigh is there for a reason.

In MMA, where it really counts, he's gotten through sub after sub after sub.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, in the context of what you're saying which is that you think Diaz couldn't submit him I'm telling you that's probably not true. Also, add Paul Sass to the list of guys that could probably submit Bendo in an MMA match.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 26, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Nobody is in line to fight Silva right now really, him and Sonnen were that far ahead of everyone else in terms of talent and recent resumes. Even according to Dana White there is no clear #1 contender. Silva might not even fight until 2013.
> 
> In my opinion Bisping is the only fighter with an opportunity at a title shot this year since he has a fight coming up. He is top 5 and if he beats a top 10-12 fighter in Stann in dramatic fashion, he gets a shot this year. If he loses or the fight is mediocre, Silva is gonna sit on his ass till next year unless he gets to unify the belt w/ Strikeforce Champ Rockhold (who he and his camps wanna fight next).
> 
> ...



Silva will still be here in 2013? I thought he was planning to retire this year. And Rockhold is better than all the top MW contenders now? I thought Rockhold was a little overatted, but maybe I'm wrong if Silva wants to fight him.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 26, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> Silva will still be here in 2013? I thought he was planning to retire this year. And Rockhold is better than all the top MW contenders now? I thought Rockhold was a little overatted, but maybe I'm wrong if Silva wants to fight him.



Most fighters don't quit while they're ahead. It usually takes several ass beatings for a fighter, especially a champion, to get the message, but Silva might be a lot smarter than I know-- so, maybe he will retire before his reflexes and speed start to deteriorate.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 26, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> Silva will still be here in 2013? I thought he was planning to retire this year. And Rockhold is better than all the top MW contenders now? I thought Rockhold was a little overatted, but maybe I'm wrong if Silva wants to fight him.



Silva said a couple days after the Sonnen II fight in one of the interviews I read "I want to fight for 10 more years." I think he at least fights for another 3-4 or until he is no longer dominant.

And I don't trust anyone's resume outside of the Heavyweight Division that's not in the UFC. Silva just wanted to beat the Strikeforce champ. UFC Champ vs. Strikeforce Champ event.

****Also.... Cormier vs. Mir *


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 26, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Nobody is in line to fight Silva right now really, him and Sonnen were that far ahead of everyone else in terms of talent and recent resumes. Even according to Dana White there is no clear #1 contender. Silva might not even fight until 2013.
> 
> In my opinion Bisping is the only fighter with an opportunity at a title shot this year since he has a fight coming up. He is top 5 and if he beats a top 10-12 fighter in Stann in dramatic fashion, he gets a shot this year. If he loses or the fight is mediocre, Silva is gonna sit on his ass till next year unless he gets to unify the belt w/ Strikeforce Champ Rockhold (who he and his camps wanna fight next).
> 
> ...



Weidman deserves a shot, its the same as when Silva beat Fracklin, who the fuck new silva? no one
But your right Dana said thier is no true number one contender, but what pisses me off that Silva chooses his opponents, this is UFC the best will get the shot not who Silva thinks deserves it  



TheGreatOne said:


> Silva will still be here in 2013? I thought he was planning to retire this year. And Rockhold is better than all the top MW contenders now? I thought Rockhold was a little overatted, but maybe I'm wrong if Silva wants to fight him.



Silva wont retire till he losses



Gallic Rush said:


> Most fighters don't quit while they're ahead. It usually takes several ass beatings for a fighter, especially a champion, to get the message, but Silva might be a lot smarter than I know-- so, maybe he will retire before his reflexes and speed start to deteriorate.







Kuya said:


> Silva said a couple days after the Sonnen II fight in one of the interviews I read "I want to fight for 10 more years." I think he at least fights for another 3-4 or until he is no longer dominant.
> 
> And I don't trust anyone's resume outside of the Heavyweight Division that's not in the UFC. Silva just wanted to beat the Strikeforce champ. UFC Champ vs. Strikeforce Champ event.
> 
> ****Also.... Cormier vs. Mir *



Cormier will kick Mir's ass, im a huge Mir fan but he is passed his time


----------



## Matariki (Jul 26, 2012)

You should never count Mir out


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 26, 2012)

I have Cormier winning by unanimous decision.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 26, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Weidman deserves a shot, its the same as when Silva beat Fracklin, who the fuck new silva? no one
> But your right Dana said thier is no true number one contender, but what pisses me off that Silva chooses his opponents, this is UFC the best will get the shot not who Silva thinks deserves it



Weidman beat Munoz who beat Leben. That's the best his resume can say.

That does not prove he deserves a title shot over Bisping or even Boetsch.

Nobody deserves a title shot right now.



> Cormier will kick Mir's ass, im a huge Mir fan but he is passed his time



Most likely, Cormier can outwrestle Mir with ease and Mir struggles with top wrestlers.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Weidman deserves a shot, its the same as when Silva beat Fracklin, who the fuck new silva? no one
> But your right Dana said thier is no true number one contender, but what pisses me off that Silva chooses his opponents, this is UFC the best will get the shot not who Silva thinks deserves it



Silva was a freak of nature. If White and Fertitta don't have a #1 contender ready, what's the problem with letting Silva choose a good fight for the UFC?

That's what's important - good fights. What's this about "deserves"? Weidman deserves a chance to show what he's got against Bisping or Boetsch. That's what would be a good fight. Throw him to Silva, watch him get ripped apart...no thank you.

Let's see the top 4 duke it out in a few matches before we start talking about how someone "deserves" a title shot.

Weidman v Boetsch
Bisping v ???

Winner v Winner

Winner -> title shot

That would make for good fights.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 26, 2012)

All over the internet, the Chael Sonnen Fan club is saying that Anderson Silva is ducking Chris Weidman


----------



## Kuya (Jul 26, 2012)

Whoa, I wanna see this guy in the UFC.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awSmJfuhbU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 26, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Whoa, I wanna see this guy in the UFC.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awSmJfuhbU[/YOUTUBE]​



Haha his fighting style is almost like Silva's. He's good but I've never heard of UCMMA before that so idk how popular he is now. Maybe he will be like Lombard. Fight in smaller organizations (except Pride where he is 0-2) and get  noticed for dominating


----------



## Kuya (Jul 27, 2012)

He's apparently an established kickboxer, boxer, and like 2 other martial arts. He's just now starting MMA.

He fights so weird, but yeah he taunts and attacks like Silva. But the guy he fought was most likely a can.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh shit my local boy Travis Browne got his new opponent, Big Foot Silva.

A step up from Rothwell, good fight to see where Browne is at. Make Hawaii proud


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Ippy (Jul 27, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Whoa, I wanna see this guy in the UFC.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awSmJfuhbU[/YOUTUBE]​


I wanna see this guy in 4 years.  He's got potential.

Also LOL @ the Youtube comments.  People are wondering why he's "fighting cans"... as if he should be up against the Silva's and GSP's of the world for his second MMA fight.



Gallic Rush said:


> Well, in the context of what you're saying which is that you think Diaz couldn't submit him I'm telling you that's probably not true. Also, add Paul Sass to the list of guys that could probably submit Bendo in an MMA match.


Again, the "nigh" is there for a reason.

I didn't say that Bendo is unsubmittable, I said he's *nigh *unsubmittable.  That means "nearly", "almost", etc...

The only time I use absolutes in MMA is when I tell people that I don't use absolutes.  So...

_Of course_ I think Diaz has a chance of submitting Bendo.  I just think those chances are small.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 27, 2012)

If this Michael Page guy knocks out another fighter in dominating fashion again he should be invited to Bellator or Strikeforce at the least. He already seems to have great counters. I bet he has a questionable ground game though.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 27, 2012)

> Years ago, Silva walked into the UFC and was given a title match after a single win over a young Chris Leben. Weidman, Belcher and Boetsch are far more accomplished in the octagon than Silva was when he was thrust into a UFC title match. So if he wants a challenge, there is no shortage of willing participants. Most will even agree to fight one more time to prove their worth. But if it's truly superfight or bust, he might be left idling as more time slips away from a great career.



 straight from MMA Fighting


----------



## Ippy (Jul 27, 2012)

They're right.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 27, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I didn't say that Bendo is unsubmittable, I said he's *nigh *unsubmittable.  That means "nearly", "almost", etc...
> 
> The only time I use absolutes in MMA is when I tell people that I don't use absolutes.  So...
> 
> _Of course_ I think Diaz has a chance of submitting Bendo.  I just think those chances are small.



Right, and I'm saying that probably, meaning likely, meaning significantly more than a small chance, Diaz would submit Bendo if they fought. Bendo is not on Diaz's level at all as far as BJJ goes.

And frankly, Diaz would* probably* box the hell out of Bendo too.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 27, 2012)

Weidman's name isn't big enough yet, give him another fight. We don't even know if he can beat Belfort, Bisping, Stann, Boetsch or even Sonnen yet.

Bisping gets the shot if he knocks out Stann. 

Bisping will attract more viewers than everyone else in the top rankings not named Vitor Belfort. And having 2 strikers is more entertaining than giving Silva a weaker wrestler than Sonnen.

Fans wanna see Silva bang it out with another striker and the UFC is in need of exciting main events.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 27, 2012)

Ippy said:


> They're right.



 Love you



Kuya said:


> Weidman's name isn't big enough yet, give him another fight. We don't even know if he can beat Belfort, Bisping, Stann, Boetsch or even Sonnen yet.
> 
> Bisping gets the shot if he knocks out Stann.
> 
> ...



Silva will make a Foresstt out of Bisping


----------



## Kuya (Jul 27, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Love you
> 
> 
> 
> Silva will make a Foresstt out of Bisping



Silva beats any MW right now. Like Dana White said, there is no true #1 contender until we see more of the top guys fight each other.

If Rashad moves down to MW then we've got a story.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh shit Nick Diaz vs. Anderson Silva ?!?!?!?!?!?

Nick Diaz could hold his own in both the striking and ground game here.

PLEASE LET THIS FIGHT HAPPEN


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 27, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Silva beats any MW right now. Like Dana White said, there is no true #1 contender until we see more of the top guys fight each other.
> 
> If Rashad moves down to MW then we've got a story.





Kuya said:


> Oh shit Nick Diaz vs. Anderson Silva ?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Nick Diaz could hold his own in both the striking and ground game here.
> 
> PLEASE LET THIS FIGHT HAPPEN



MW Divsion has some contenders however so we might not see this, if Stann wins Weidman gets next shot and then Silva vs Diaz but if Bisping wins
its Vitor/Belcher winner vs Weidman for next shot soooo lets pray Bisping losses

But being a solid Diaz fan :"datass im all for this fuck super fight with GSP we have the an thtas better than GSP


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2012)

That MMA Fighting quote is garbage.

It doesn't matter that Weidman, Belcher and Boetsch have had more fights than Silva had when he was given a title shot. That's absolutely irrelevant. It doesn't always take 4-5 fights to know someone is a monster and should be fast-tracked.

People who agree with shit like that are the kind of people who read fights on paper, rather than watch how the fighters actually look in the ring.

Weidman, Belcher and Boetsch are not Silva. Silva was, and is, a freak of nature. He's the exception that proves the rule. Comparing the different situations and pleading that these guys "deserve" something because Silva got an early shot is ludicrous.

Put them in the ring, there'll be a fight alright, but it certainly won't be "competitive".

Do you guys honestly believe any of those three names has what it takes to challenge Silva for the belt? Put them in too early and it ruins their momentum. Not to mention the abject humiliation at getting ripped limb from limb against someone completely out of their league.

Those guys need to fight each other. Weidman/Boetsch/Stann, Bisping/Belcher/Belfort - why not? Those combinations would be much more competitive and entertaining fights than tossing one of them to the lions. If Weidman's as good as people think he is, he'll continue getting better with every fight. And if he ever hopes to have a chance against Silva, he certainly won't be stopped by any of those other guys. It's not about "deserving" a shot. You don't just throw guys in who aren't ready.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 28, 2012)

Anderson Silva makes everyone else in the division look terrible


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 28, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> > Years ago, Silva walked into the UFC and was given a title match after a single win over a young Chris Leben. Weidman, Belcher and Boetsch are far more accomplished in the octagon than Silva was when he was thrust into a UFC title match. So if he wants a challenge, there is no shortage of willing participants. Most will even agree to fight one more time to prove their worth. But if it's truly superfight or bust, he might be left idling as more time slips away from a great career.
> 
> 
> 
> straight from MMA Fighting



When Silva fought Leben he was a veteran who fought professionally in MMA for close to 10 years.  He was the undisputed middleweight champion in at least one other organization and had fought some big names in the business.  Weidman, Belcher and Boetsch are in no way more accomplished than Silva was when he fought Leben.

Up to that point, Leben had never been dominated or finished like that in his entire career.  He had been held down and layed and prayed upon by Kos in TUF and maybe a few decision losses.  But, he had never been finished or dominated.

One aspect promoters look for to market fights are finishes and exciting fights.  A contender who is coming off an impressive finish of a big name is more marketable than a fighter who had a boring three round fight where they man hugged their opponent for 15 minutes.

Anyways, its silly to say that those guys are more accomplished than Silva was.  

Boetsch isn't likely to get the title shot because he had a boring fight against his last opponent and its hard to sell a championship fight with a fighter who has boring & unimpressive performances like Boetsch does.

Belcher isn't likely to get the shot as while he has had some nice finishes he hasn't really defeated anyone who is a big name.  Palhares is a beast, but he isn't necessarily the kind of win that someone needs to challenge for the title.

Weidman had an amazing performance against Munoz.  No one has ever shut Munoz down like that or dominated him.  I would think he would be first in line for a title fight.  But, he only has 9 fights & may not have the kind of fanbase and marketability that would earn him a title fight.

So, anyways, yeah..  Whateverx..




Law said:


> That MMA Fighting quote is garbage.
> 
> It doesn't matter that Weidman, Belcher and Boetsch have had more fights than Silva had when he was given a title shot.



I looked it up.  Silva was 17-4 when he fought Leben.

Tim Boetsch is currently 16-4.
Weidman is 9-0.
Belcher is 18-6.

Belcher is the only one who might qualify for that, but he hasn't been a champion in other organizations or defeated the level of competition Silva did before he fought Leben.

I wonder where people get these ideas from..


----------



## Kuya (Jul 28, 2012)

Here is Michael Page's 2nd fight. I guess that spinning tornado kick knockout was his very first MMA fight. 

I guarantee Dana White or his talent scouts have an eye on this guy.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ2xDia-BTQ[/YOUTUBE]​

*and this female ref *


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 29, 2012)

Invicta FC 2 was amazing


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 29, 2012)

BJ training at AKA for the Rory MacDonald fight.

[YOUTUBE]0aD8XNP9eB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuya (Jul 29, 2012)

Fatass BJ eating too much local food.

He gets absolutely destroyed if he comes back to the octagon with a beer belly again. Too much Heinekens brah.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 29, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Fatass BJ eating too much local food.
> 
> He gets absolutely destroyed if he comes back to the octagon with a beer belly again. Too much Heinekens brah.



Im very disappointed  if Fat BJ shows up it will be a easy win for Rory, I want a good fight


----------



## Kuya (Jul 29, 2012)

BJ always shows up fat now. By the way I went to BJ Penn's gym here, it's fucking sick. Free 7-day pass


----------



## Ippy (Jul 29, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Love you


Don't get too excited.

I meant they were right about the Leben thing, mainly.  It's not like Silva had a bunch of fights before his title shot.

Sure, Silva was the Cage Rage champ, but that was a practically nobody organization at the time.  



Kuya said:


> *and this female ref *


Why did she trying breaking it up from the white guy's side, then got mad at the other guy for holding onto the submission.

He didn't even know she was trying to break up the fight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 30, 2012)

Law said:


> That MMA Fighting quote is garbage.
> 
> It doesn't matter that Weidman, Belcher and Boetsch have had more fights than Silva had when he was given a title shot. That's absolutely irrelevant. It doesn't always take 4-5 fights to know someone is a monster and should be fast-tracked.
> 
> ...



Personally, I enjoy watching Silva destroy people, and I'd rather him fight as much as possible given he is nearly 40. Weidman would love to fight him too, so why not? Because he'd lose?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2012)

Because Silva wants to fight some champs from other organizations to test his mettle, due to the fact he knows there isn't currently a valid contender in his own organization.

You like watching the Silva fights where his opponents go down in 15 seconds, or where they fall on their backs to lure him into a ground game, or run away from him for a few minutes before getting clipped?

Because that's what happens when you put someone in the ring with him who doesn't belong there. It's bad for business, and fights like that almost had Dana White not wanting to re-sign possibly the greatest fighter in the world.

So no, White is not going to put Weidman in the cage for a title shot when he knows the guy is just going to produce another terrible fight. After Calgary, his pride can not afford that shit.

It's business, it's not going to happen. White's going to search for a blockbuster fight for Silva and let the four~ #2/#3 contenders duke it out amongst themselves to see who passes for a legitimate top contender.

I hope it _is_ Weidman, and I hope he beats the shit out of the next two guys he fights and improves as a fighter to be the top contender and get his chance. But not before then. I wouldn't pay ten cents to see any of those four guys walk into the ring with Silva right now.

I'm sure there are some Light-heavies that would make for more interesting fights if they can't strike a deal with inter-organizational champ-fights. Who in the LHW division can't Silva beat? Or at the very least who can he fight that you're unsure of the outcome? I'd rather see that. Challenge the man with a heavier, stronger fighter.

[edit] Honestly, I'd just like to see Weidman beat a couple more guys and get better before having his momentum halted by Silva. It's like bringing a young goalie into the NHL too soon, it can ruin their potential. That's my opinion anyway, I don't think he's been impressive enough to warrant people thinking he has a chance against Silva at his current level.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2012)

Guess BJ had too much McDonald's these past few months.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 30, 2012)

Silva doesn't gain much by fighting Boetsch, Belcher or Weidman.  

Casual mma fans and the general public don't know who those guys are.  

Silva won't become more famous or sell a lot of pay per views fighting those guys & he'll probably try to fight GSP, Nick Diaz or someone with a bigger name.  Not because he's ducking them but moreso because there's so little to gain.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 30, 2012)

*The only options I can see of a Silva fight this year:*
- Bisping at the end of the year if Bisping destroys Stann and knocks him out in devastating fashion (Bisping said he was told he would get a shot if he beats Stann)
- vs. Strikeforce Middleweight champ Rockhold. (Silva's camp requested this fight)
- vs. Nick Diaz in another country like Brazil. (Silva's camp is open to this fight)

if not, Silva isn't fighting till 2013.


----------



## eHav (Jul 30, 2012)

Seiko said:


> Dana says Shogun vs. Vera winner gets title shot



i doubt it, but if it happens shogun better bring his A game this time. vera has no chance. against either of them imo


----------



## Kuya (Jul 30, 2012)

Dana White must have full confidence that Shogun will knockout Vera because Vera isn't even a top 20 Light heavyweight.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 30, 2012)

LMAO

"LHW is stacked" my ass.  The #1 contender fight is going to be between two guys the current champ already brutally finished.

Now that they have a dominant champ, we're starting to see the same thing that happened to MW.  A bunch of contenders that can beat each other, but no one able to topple the champ.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 30, 2012)

I only like Daniel Cormier at LHW to beat Jones. Even then, he might just be only a little better than Rashad.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 30, 2012)

Cormier's T-rex arms aren't getting anywhere near Bones.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 30, 2012)

If a strong wrestler can get in past Jones' reach, that's when I believe Jones can be defeated. Cormier has the ability to get into position to take Jones down.

Other then that, Jones is invincible in this division till Gustaffson starts beating the top contenders.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 30, 2012)

Daniel Cormier's next fight is Frank Mir @ Strikeforce.


----------



## eHav (Jul 30, 2012)

isnt jones a pretty strong wrestler aswell? the guy to beat jones has to be able to impose his gameplan, and make the fight happen where he is stronger than jones. is cormier that good of a wrestler? i havent seen much of him yet to know how he does in the ring. 

and i feel jones stand up can be a problem the day one of his fancy moves gets him in the the position sonnen ended up..

edit: ill be rooting for mir


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 30, 2012)

Cormier has a similar body type to Roy Nelson or Mark Hunt.  He carries a lot of mass on a small frame.  Like Nelson and Hunt I think he would gas quickly in a prolonged grappling or wrestling match.  Considering he's only 5'10 he could have difficulty getting taking a 6'3 Jon Jones down, especially considering how long JBJ's limbs are.

Jones is very good at fighting while moving backwards & making fighters pay when they come forward trying to get inside.  The trouble with Cormier coming forward and taking Jones down is coming forward opens Cormier up to being taken down also in the way that it opens up Cormier to walking directly into a punch or kick.

I think Cormier could be over-rated, should be a good fight with Mir & we'll have a better idea where he stands.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 31, 2012)

eHav said:


> is cormier that good of a wrestler?


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 31, 2012)

Has anyone seen this!!


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2012)

Cormier's a beastly wrestler. I expect him to handle Mir.

Cormier is gonna fight at Light Heavyweight though when he comes to the UFC. He doesn't want to fight his buddy Cain Velasquez.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2012)

Gsp needs to fight nick diaz and silva should fight micheal bisiping.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2012)

Jose Aldo pretty much cleaned out his division besides the Korean Zombie. He's thinking of moving up to the very stacked lightweight division. If Dana White agrees, he's moving up...can you imagine:

Aldo vs. Pettis
Aldo vs. Nate Diaz
Aldo vs. Maynard
Aldo vs. Edgar
Aldo vs. Cerrone
Aldo vs. Ben Henderson


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 31, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Gsp needs to fight nick diaz and silva should fight micheal bisiping.



Hahahahahahahahaha. 



Kuya said:


> Cormier's a beastly wrestler. I expect him to handle Mir.



 

You know that Mir is like a meatgrinder on the ground, right? 

If anything, it's Cormier's explosiveness and striking that's going to matter.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Cormier has a similar body type to Roy Nelson or Mark Hunt.  He carries a lot of mass on a small frame.  Like Nelson and Hunt I think he would gas quickly in a prolonged grappling or wrestling match.  *Considering he's only 5'10 he could have difficulty getting taking a 6'3 Jon Jones down, especially considering how long JBJ's limbs are.*
> 
> Jones is very good at fighting while moving backwards & making fighters pay when they come forward trying to get inside.  The trouble with Cormier coming forward and taking Jones down is coming forward opens Cormier up to being taken down also in the way that it opens up Cormier to walking directly into a punch or kick.
> 
> I think Cormier could be over-rated, should be a good fight with Mir & we'll have a better idea where he stands.





If anything, that just makes his job easier. Being compact is an advantage in wrestling.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> You know that Mir is like a meatgrinder on the ground, right?
> 
> If anything, it's Cormier's explosiveness and striking that's going to matter.



Mir sucks against elite wrestlers bro.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 31, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Mir sucks against elite wrestlers bro.



He never fought one.

Oh wait, Lesnar. That was an exception because of his sick top game. 

Bottom line though, he would much rather fight a guy who has shitty standup and is forced to take him down. I mean, it DID work against Lesnar the first time. 

Carwin isn't really an elite wrestler, and he didn't beat him on the ground, he beat him standing.

Typically, Mir's worst nightmare is a guy like JDS. Can't beat him standing and doesn't have good enough wrestling to take him down.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2012)

Frank Mir was openly and publicly "greatly worried" about Cain Velasquez's wrestling. Cain and Cormier are wrestling butt buddies.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 31, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Frank Mir was openly and publicly "greatly worried" about Cain Velasquez's wrestling. Cain and Cormier are wrestling butt buddies.



Doesn't change a thing.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 1, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> If anything, that just makes his job easier. Being compact is an advantage in wrestling.



If he's defending a takedown his hips will be that much farther away due to his long limbs.  You'll have a harder time getting a single / double leg, etc.  If you pick him up you'll have to lift him higher to slam him than you would with someone shorter.

That gif of Cormier throwing / slamming Banett is cool.  But, Barnett didn't defend it by scooting his hips back and away or preventing Cormier from getting under his center of gravity like he was supposed to.  

Its impressive in the way Edgar slamming a BJ Penn who might not have known much about the wrestling game until after he trained with Matt Hughes was impressive.  It might seem like Frankie could do that to anyone, and that Cormier could do that to anyone also.  But it may well be that Barnett just made a mistake there.  Cormier won't dominate everyone he comes across that way -- I don't think he will anyways..


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 2, 2012)

Bleacherreports breakdown of Mir vs Cormier. I think that its pretty accurate


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]K9qKHcy3Yn0[/YOUTUBE]

UFC Shogun vs Vera: Road to the Octagon


----------



## Ippy (Aug 3, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> If anything, that just makes his job easier. Being compact is an advantage in wrestling.


Clearly, this one had no idea what he's talking about.

The longer the limbs, the easier it is to get a good sprawl, and better leverage for your own takedowns.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Has anyone seen this!!


----------



## Kuya (Aug 3, 2012)

the only women I wanna see in the UFC are the ring girls Arianny Celeste and Brittany Palmer


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Kuya said:


> the only women I wanna see in the UFC are the ring girls Arianny Celeste and Brittany Palmer



You say that like they are the only attractive ring girls


----------



## Kuya (Aug 3, 2012)

They're my favorite.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 4, 2012)

Srry if this was posted


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL at those Silva facial expressions.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 4, 2012)

Shit. Thought it started in 30 minutes. Still get to see Shogun, but missed Lyoto =[

Sounds like he was impressive


----------



## Early (Aug 4, 2012)

"That Was a war"

LOL ok Joe Rogan

That was two dudes exhausted and one guy eventually hitting hard enough.

Not looking good for the LHW based on tonights events. Hoping Jones moves up when/if he beats Hendo


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 4, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Shit. Thought it started in 30 minutes. Still get to see Shogun, but missed Lyoto =[
> 
> Sounds like he was impressive


Whole card was great from the pre-lims on. You gotta find some replays and watch them.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Aug 5, 2012)

Lyoto "The Dragon" Machida is back. 

Awesome knockout. He made Bader look like a amateur.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofeV0XYbX9Y&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Cant wait to see him vs Jones/Hendo.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 5, 2012)

What an awesome Card 

Mike Swick is BACK!
Lauzon vs. Varner was epic, so many reverses.
Lyoto absolutely dominated Bader. 
Shogun needs to work on his endurance, but I knew he was gonna pull off a win. Brandon Vera surprised me, he took Shogun to the 4th round. Vera showed he can hang with the top contenders.

Gustaffson either gets Vera or Shogun next.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2012)

I found it more that shogun was lacking than vera doing anything of merit


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2012)

As a long time Rua fan, it's sad to see these inconsistent performances. Oh well, at least Machida will get another shot at the title.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 5, 2012)

UFC on Fox 4 was AWESOME!!!!

I love it when free cards end up being barn burners.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice to see Machida in good form. I won't have a side to cheer for _when_ he fights Jones. I like them both a lot.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 6, 2012)

Vera has nothing to be ashamed of, btw.

He left it all in the cage.  Those are the types of losses that aren't really losses.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 6, 2012)

Rory MacDonald is pulled from the BJ Penn fight 

If you didn't know, BJ Penn talks shit about all the guys in MMA taking roids or illegal substances. He said he wants to help clean up the sport, so he challenged Rory to take frequent tests with him during training camp up until the fight with VADA also known as Voluntary Anti-Doping Association. Rory accepts BJ's offer, but then...

- Rory MacDonald delays the VADA paperwork. 
- BJ Penn even taunts Rory on twitter telling him to hurry up and sign the paperwork unless he's scared to take the test.
- The paperwork is finally signed and the VADA deal has been approved.
- 2 days later Rory gets a mysterious cut that takes him out of physical contact for a month.
- The fight is off. This is supposed to be the biggest fight thus far in Rory's career.

Soooooo, is that what all that acne was on Rory's body then???? Sonnen-like acne is Sonnen-like


----------



## Ippy (Aug 6, 2012)

It does look fishy.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 6, 2012)

Hard to prove since only his camp and coaches are there, but damn it looks soooo suspicious.

Dana White was absolutely shocked. He found out I guess after the Shogun fight.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 6, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Rory MacDonald is pulled from the BJ Penn fight
> 
> If you didn't know, BJ Penn talks shit about all the guys in MMA taking roids or illegal substances. He said he wants to help clean up the sport, so he challenged Rory to take frequent tests with him during training camp up until the fight with VADA also known as Voluntary Anti-Doping Association. Rory accepts BJ's offer, but then...
> 
> ...




Yeah, a really mysterious cut.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah.... that's nothing. A month???

Go ahead and ignore everything leading up to that. Still suspicious as fuck.

It's not like Rory hasn't been accused of taking roids multiples in the past


----------



## Kuya (Aug 6, 2012)

He could still take the VADA test even though the fight is off to silence any doubters. I hope BJ still calls him out on that and asks him to take the test either way.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2012)

Yep, I hope he takes the test anyway, just to put it to rest.

Even if the test's going to come back positive for weed, it's still better for the fans of the sport to know he's not taking steroids. Getting fined/suspended for weed > being known for your entire career as a doper.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 6, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Yeah.... that's nothing. A month???
> 
> Go ahead and ignore everything leading up to that. Still suspicious as fuck.
> 
> It's not like Rory hasn't been accused of taking roids multiples in the past



How is that nothing he can't train until that thing is healed....


----------



## Kuya (Aug 6, 2012)

*BJ Penn to Rory*


> "I am sorry to hear about the injury to Rory, this is a fight that got me out of retirement and one that I was looking forward to. I would like to wish Rory a speedy and healthy recovery and request a postponement of our fight to the Rio card. To Rory, let's stay with VADA and continue through with the program from now until we fight! ...Rory, with all due respect you challenged me to come out of retirement and I accepted. Then, you back out of the fight! Now you want to put our fight off for two-more-months, but this fight should happen as soon as the cut heals. 10-weeks from now is plenty of time. Let's fight on Oct. 13th, that's more than reasonable."



There is no reason he shouldn't keep taking the VADA tests up until the post-poned fight. Does he wanna wait till the drugs pass thru his system?????




Gallic Rush said:


> How is that nothing he can't train until that thing is healed....



Once again go ahead and ignore everything leading up to that and the fact that Rory has been accused before of steroid use in the past.

I don't mind if you're a Rory fan, but if you don't think this seems very suspicious then you are just completely bias.

I'm sure they can give a convincing explanation for the cut, but to get "cut" right before the VADA testing seems strange to me. I don't understand how trainers would put him in position to get cut like that and how??? Either way he can still go and test with VADA and do cardio in the mean time.

I'm not buying it till he takes the VADA test within a reasonable amount of time. It really feels like he's putting off taking the test. I'll shut up when he does if he takes the test soon and not way later.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't care who roids and I'm not a fan of Rory.

But to me the simplest answer is that this was an accident. It just seems overly convoluted to think that his trainers or he purposely cut himself to avoid a fight against someone he could probably crush with or without steroids.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree he would beat Penn, but to me there's too many moves by him and his camp to warrant that he has been using Roids and is trying to duck this VADA test.

BJ just called him out to keep taking VADA tests either way up until their postponed fight. If Rory doesn't comply, the odds of him using Roids goes up.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Whether or not he uses roids is completely unrelated to this cut. If he does use roids he could have easily just told BJ to fuck off with his test and came up with a plausible reason why he didn't want to go through extra testing.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 7, 2012)

Can't believe ppl are complaining about Shogun "gassing" not just against Vera, but also Hendo....

He was in a fucking WAR with both men, and showed more exciting fights than almost everyone in recent memory.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 7, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> Whether or not he uses roids is completely unrelated to this cut. If he does use roids he could have easily just told BJ to fuck off with his test and came up with a plausible reason why he didn't want to go through extra testing.



No, then he just looks even more suspicious telling BJ he doesn't want to participate in that. A cut is a perfect cover up. 

Numb the area, cut the area, avoid the VADA test.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

I guess I don't understand why you think he's so afraid of looking suspicious. He's guaranteed to lose a huge money making opportunity as well as a chance to boost his own status by putting BJ's name under his belt-- all for what? GSP has been under suspicion for years now and it hasn't hurt him.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 7, 2012)

The point of the VADA testing was to submit frequents tests up till their fight. Rory agreed to BJ's offer a while ago.

Since Rory has been cut and the fight is still presumably still on and just postponed there is no reason for him to back out of the VADA testing. 

He already missed the 8 week deadline for the testing but since he has recently accepted to enroll in the testing (before his "cut"), there is nothing stopping him from taking the tests now and till the postponed fight like they agreed upon.

Rory wants to fight in UFC 154 back in Canada, but after reading articles i've found out that the Ontario Athletic Commission does not test for PEDs. If i'm right, this works out for Rory. BJ Penn also has asked Rory to try and fight at UFC 153 since they are gonna miss 152. 10 weeks is more than enough and very reasonable and Rory should still comply with their agreement on taking VADA tests up till their bout.

If Rory doesn't hold up to his deal and take the VADA tests, all signs point to him being a dirty fighter and the speculations were true.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Kuya said:


> The point of the VADA testing was to submit frequents tests up till their fight. Rory agreed to BJ's offer a while ago.
> 
> Since Rory has been cut and the fight is still presumably still on and just postponed there is no reason for him to back out of the VADA testing.
> 
> He already missed the 8 week deadline for the testing but since he has recently accepted to enroll in the testing (before his "cut"), there is nothing stopping him from taking the tests now and till the postponed fight like they agreed upon.


As I understand it Penn was the one that dragged his feet on this issue. That's just based on what I heard at a press conference though-- I don't follow this drama shit too closely.



> Rory wants to fight in UFC 154 back in Canada, but after reading articles i've found out that the Ontario Athletic Commission does not test for PEDs. If i'm right, this works out for Rory. BJ Penn also has asked Rory to try and fight at UFC 153 since they are gonna miss 152. 10 weeks is more than enough and very reasonable and Rory should still comply with their agreement on taking VADA tests up till their bout.
> 
> If Rory doesn't hold up to his deal and take the VADA tests, all signs point to him being a dirty fighter and the speculations were true.


The UFC uses independent drug testers when they go to locations that don't drug test. But that's all kind of elementary since a piss test is easy enough to fool with designer drugs. Frankly, even a blood test can be fooled with the highest end designer PEDs.

But I digress, I would be willing to bet that Rory ends up fighting BJ later which will ultimately take a big shit on your point.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 8, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Vera has nothing to be ashamed of, btw.
> 
> He left it all in the cage.  Those are the types of losses that aren't really losses.



Your right. Vera put on a great show. I wonder whos next for him? 
Now, for Edgar vs. Henderson. I know I am one of the only ones, but I really do  think Edgar is taking his belt back. I watched the fight one more time, and as everyone knows that up-kick from Smooth changed the fight. The momentum shifted. But Edgar was still landing some good combos on him throughout the fight, and I think in the fourth round he dropped Henderson. Edgar is probabbly the better striker between the two, and he has an awesome chin, so he can take some of Hendersons punches. Also, Henderson had him in a DEEP I mean really deep Guillotine Choke in one of the rounds and Edgar almost easily got out of it. So thats another thing in Edgars corner good submission defense. Finally, Edgar was able to take Henderson down at will. If Edgar can consistently land his takedowns like how he did in the beggining of the first fight (He went 3/3 for his takedowns before the up-kick) then I do see Edgar taking this fight by decision since Henderson has only been finished once and that was by submission and from what I remember Edgar does not have the best submissions at Lightweight.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 9, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> But I digress, I would be willing to bet that Rory ends up fighting BJ later which will ultimately take a big shit on your point.



Yeah my point wasn't about the fight, I already said multiple times that the fight was postponed. It was about Rory ducking the VADA tests, like I said multiple times. 

Rory beats BJ regardless if he's juicing or not I'm not arguing that. I'm just in the camp that think something fishy is going on. Just more things are coming up that are pointing to him being a dirty fighter.

If Rory continues with the agreement to take multiple VADA tests, that will silence all the speculation that's circulating. They were supposed to take the VADA testing any day now, but if Rory keep postponing, to me it looks like he's waiting till the roids cycle out of his system and he's clean.

Like I said, there is no reason to back out of the VADA testing now.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 9, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Yeah my point wasn't about the fight, I already said multiple times that the fight was postponed. It was about Rory ducking the VADA tests, like I said multiple times.
> 
> Rory beats BJ regardless if he's juicing or not I'm not arguing that. I'm just in the camp that think something fishy is going on. Just more things are coming up that are pointing to him being a dirty fighter.
> 
> ...



If Rory ends up taking the fight it does contradict your point. You're saying he's trying to duck the testing by purposefully injuring himself. So, if he ends up taking the fight, with or without the testing, it proves he didn't care enough about dodging suspicion to injure himself.


----------



## Zieg (Aug 12, 2012)

Had Edgar winning 49-47.

Round 1 10-9 Benson
Round 2 10-9 Edgar
Round 3 10-10 draw
Round 4 10-9 Edgar
Round 5 10-9 Edgar

Close fight, but now the lightweight division can move on. Nate Diaz is next in line!!!


----------



## Matariki (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Kuya (Aug 12, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> If Rory ends up taking the fight it does contradict your point. You're saying he's trying to duck the testing by purposefully injuring himself. So, if he ends up taking the fight, with or without the testing, it proves he didn't care enough about dodging suspicion to injure himself.



That's not my point, I already said the fight is still on several times already.

*On topic to this event.*
This fight was closer than the last fight. Benson won by a little though in my eyes, can't wait to see him fight Diaz. And Cerrone had a badass knockout vs. Melvin. Looking forward to Cerrone vs. Pettis.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 12, 2012)

^Kuya, you realize if the fight is still on then your point about him injuring himself makes no sense. Why would he just put the fight off until a later date?




MOVING ON
Kind of unfortunate that everyone's so sick of Edgar rematches that he won't get this one despite it being a very controversial decision.

Better luck next time I guess.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 12, 2012)

Jean Claude Van Damme training with GSP.


----------



## Zieg (Aug 13, 2012)

*Ex-UFC Fighter Arrested Inside Church NAKED (Mayhem Miller)*



> Ex-UFC fighter Jason "Mayhem" Miller was arrested today in Orange County, TMZ has learned -- after allegedly breaking into a church, spraying a fire extinguisher all over the place, and getting buck naked.
> 
> Law enforcement sources tell TMZ, the O.C. Sheriff's Office received a call early this morning from the Mission Hills Church in Mission Viejo about a possible burglary in progress.
> 
> ...





WTF Mayhem!


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 14, 2012)

Zieg said:


> WTF Mayhem!



Not surprising...  Mayhem has a history of similar incidents.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 15, 2012)

That is not very suprising for Mayhem Miller. But guys, should Edgar move to 145?


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 15, 2012)

Maynard, BJ Penn and Bendo are average sized lightweights at 5'8 - 5'9.  Everyone Frankie has fought has been an average or small sized LW.

Big fighters at lightweight are ppl like Donald Cerrone & Nate Diaz @ 6'0 and Anthony Pettis and Joe Lauzon at 5'10, etc.

If Frankie has trouble with Bendos reach and Bendos only an average size LW, it could be so much worse against taller fighters like Cerrone or Diaz.  Dennis Sivers an inch taller than Frankie and he looked tiny in comparison to Cerrone.  

I think Frankie should move down.  Not because he can't hang with guys who are 6 inches taller than him, moreso because he should be fighting ppl closer to his size.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 15, 2012)

I think it'd be a better move for him to go down in weight, because he'd be Aldo's biggest challenge and I think he could make a Featherweight version of Anderson Silva's reign over Middleweight should he beat Aldo. He could be a dominant champion if he moves down


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 15, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> I think it'd be a better move for him to go down in weight, because he'd be Aldo's biggest challenge and I think he could make a Featherweight version of Anderson Silva's reign over Middleweight should he beat Aldo. He could be a dominant champion if he moves down



I don't see Frankie beating Aldo. If the Benson fight was any indicator, I see Frankie getting chopped down by Aldo's low kicks.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 15, 2012)

Dominic Cruz is 2 inches taller than Frankie & he's champ at 135.

If frankie were to diet and cut weight its possible he would fight at 125.

If he drops down he'll be fighting people who are a lot faster & more explosive than he's used to facing at 155.  I don't know if he would have the same success he's had fighting at a heavier weight.

I think Aldo would TKO / KO Edgar.  Frankie doesn't have the stopping power that Aldo does where he can end things with a single punch / kick / knee.  Frankie could land 20 punches and not hurt Aldo.  Aldo would land a single knee and it would be over...


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2012)

All I know is I want dana to make gsp vs nick diaz so gsp and knock that punk the fuck out like anderson did to chaell, the piece of shit needs to be put in place.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 15, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> All I know is I want dana to make gsp vs nick diaz so gsp and knock that punk the fuck out like anderson did to chaell, the piece of shit needs to be put in place.




Unfortunately for us, it'll be some time before we see GSP vs Diaz if ever...

Nick Diaz and GSP are both trying to get fights with Anderson Silva.

Carlos Condit is next in line to fight GSP.  

Diaz is on suspension for testing positive for performance enhancing drugs(weed).

GSP has been out due to his knee injury.

It they cross paths if probably won't be until next year or the one after, depending on how things go...


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2012)

Fuck nick diaz, I want gsp vs the spider!


----------



## Ippy (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone else tuning in to Rousey vs. Kaufman?

Besides that, Rousey vs. Coenen I would watch.  Her Judo is great, and she'd get the TD without issue, but Coenen's no fish out of water there.  She's primarily a grappler to begin with.  I'd predict a sloppy standup exchange or two > throw > slick grappling on both ends.

Also, Frankie Edgar just said that Nate Diaz matches up well with Bendo.....???

Bendo is what you get when you say "who is the perfect fighter to beat Nate Diaz".  I think I've said this before, but this cannot be overstated:


strong wrestling to take it to the ground if necessary
Gumby-level submission defense
brutal GnP
strong kicks (we already saw what good kicks can do to a Diaz bros.' movement)
doesn't get intimidated


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 16, 2012)

Little bit off topic, but has anyone here heard of Super Fight League? The UFC could be getting some legit Indian fighters out of there, as well as some up and coming American fighters. Lmao I saw Bob Sapp get stomped by James Thompson in the main event of one of the cards.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm watching Rousey vs Kaufman.  

Clueless on how Diaz would fare against Bendo.  Dong Hyun Kim / Rory MacDonald were able to hold Diaz down and win via points at welterweight.  Not certain if Bendo can do the same.  

Diaz has good striking.  Did very well against Maynard and Cerrone two of the top strikers in the division.

I think Diaz wins if he can keep the fight standing.  

If Diaz is on his back in all 5 rounds, Bendo wins on points.

Nope.  Never heard of Super Fight League.  Bob Sapp is still fighting?


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 19, 2012)

Rousey shut all the naysayers up with that win that was impressive.

@1mmotal 1tachi Diaz would probabbly finish Bendo. Bendo IMO is decent in all areas of his game but I don't see any one particular strength with him. Diaz is an elite striker and if I remeber correctly, he has some good submissions too. I think Bendo could make him submit but like you said Diaz drops him if the fight stays standing. And yeah haha Bob Sapp is still fighting haha. I don't know what keeps him going he is so bad. And yeah I see why you haven't heard of Super Fight League it is pretty new, its first event was actually March of this year. The only reason I found out about it was because I read somewhere that Todd Dufee had scored another one punch knockout.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't know if Nate is better than Bendo.  

I think Nate using his height & reach to his advantage, high accuracy and tendency to throw a million punches a round with a granite chin that can absorb practically any punishment meted out in return is more than what Bendo can deal with.

Nate has some long arms.  Looked it up, he has a 6 inch reach advantage on Henderson.  Bendo will have to get inside or use his kicks.  It won't be easy with Diaz throwing 1,000,000 punches everytime he's in range then taking a step back or to the side to move out of range & avoid being countered.

Bendo's skin always looks so dry, he looks dehydrated on a regular basis.  I don't know if he could push the pace in a wrestling / grappleathon with Diaz.  He did it with Clay Guida, but that was 3 rounds...  not a 5 round title fight.

Bendo seems to be hesitant with launching his attacks & seems to have a tendency to second guess himself & play the waiting game a bit too much.  Someone like Diaz(and Frankie Edgar) who doesn't think about it and isn't afraid to go in guns blazing can edge him out, I'm thinking.

Edgar not so much because he had to get inside and get past Bendo's kicks.  Diaz with his long ass reach won't have that problem.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 19, 2012)

As a judoka, I'm always rooting for Rousey, but if she ever fights Coenen... 

@BendovsNate:  I'll just level this here...





Ippy said:


> Bendo is what you get when you say "who is the perfect fighter to beat Nate Diaz".  I think I've said this before, but this cannot be overstated:
> 
> 
> strong wrestling to take it to the ground if necessary
> ...


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 20, 2012)

The Miesha Tate fight was ridiculous.  The first round of OSP vs Cook was awesome, too.  Rousey is improving a lot with each fight.  Don't know if Cristiane can make 135 considering her bulky she is. 

Good points on Diaz vs Henderson.

I guess I would say that Bendo is a great wrestler, but he's not light years ahead of Jim Miller, Clay Guida or other lightweights he's had competitive battles with.  Diaz fought Rory MacDonald and Dong Hyun Kim at 170.  Both of those guys are wrestling specialists who took Diaz down and controlled him.  I don't think its fair to compare Bendo to either of them, he's not as good a wrestler and he doesn't have their size / weight.  I think Diaz can hang with Bendo wrestling wise.

Most give Bendo the edge in jits.  Diaz being a Renzo Gracie black belt makes me think he's no slouch on the ground.  Don't know what kind of edge Bendo would have if any...

Bendo hasn't finished someone by KO/TKO in close to 3 years.  Only 2 wins by KO/TKO throughout his career.  Diaz has never been finished by KO/TKO.  If Diaz survived having Rory MacDonald on him for 3 rounds, I doubt anything Bendo can do will compare.  

Bendo has good kicks but they're not the type of kicks that severely hurt people on a consistent basis like say..  Aldo's kicks.  He landed good low kicks on Frankie's leg in rd 1 of their last fight that didn't seem to do too much damage.  Diaz ate some shinbones to the cranium in his last fight with Cerrone that didn't seem to slow him down much.  

In terms of how far each of them has come and how much they're improved over the last 2-3 years..  I think Diaz improved a lot more than Bendo has. 

Man.  December 8th is way too far away.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 21, 2012)

Even though Cyborg is an obvious beast with or without roids I still think that Rousey is a league ahead of her regardless of the weight disparity. If that fight ever happens, which I sincerely hope it does, I don't see Rousey losing. She'll probably take a bit more damage than she's used to but once she gets a hold of someone it's game over.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 21, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> Even though Cyborg is an obvious beast with or without roids I still think that Rousey is a league ahead of her regardless of the weight disparity. If that fight ever happens, which I sincerely hope it does, I don't see Rousey losing. She'll probably take a bit more damage than she's used to but once she gets a hold of someone it's game over.


Rousey's judo/submission fighting is too much for any fighter to take. The only person who would ever be able to beat her would be someone who has a stellar ground game. Otherwise she's pretty much unstoppable IMO



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> The Miesha Tate fight was ridiculous.  The first round of OSP vs Cook was awesome, too.  Rousey is improving a lot with each fight.  Don't know if Cristiane can make 135 considering her bulky she is.
> 
> Good points on Diaz vs Henderson.
> 
> ...


Bro the points you are making make it sound like you want Diaz to win. I thought you said you thought Bendo was better? I honestly only think that Diaz has the advantage in striking. Diaz is pretty decent on the ground but I think that Bendo could make him submit. And Diaz isn't great against wrestlers (i.e Rory McDonald fight) but he seems to be getting better aginst them. I wouldn't really consider Bendo an elite wrestler either but he's decent at it. So unless Bendo can get Diaz down, and somehow keep him down I see Diaz taking the fight by KO/TKO. There is a minimal chance that Bendo could make Diaz tap and vice versa, but that is the only finish I see coming from Bendo otherwise the fight goes the distance should he win.


----------



## Early (Aug 23, 2012)

Hendo is hurt, so Jones Machida II at UFC 152. Bleh


----------



## Zieg (Aug 23, 2012)

UFC 151 Cancelled! Jones was offered Chael and he declined, but will face Lyoto Machida on 9/22.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 23, 2012)

lol jon jones turns down a fight :[

i'm listening to the press conference right now, and dana is so pissed.


----------



## Zieg (Aug 23, 2012)

narutoguy03 said:


> lol jon jones turns down a fight :[
> 
> i'm listening to the press conference right now, and dana is so pissed.



Dana also said Lorenzo is disgusted.

LOL


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 23, 2012)

JONED IS SCARED OF SONNEN!!!!

Oh and on a side note, UFC on Fox 5 in December is (hopefully) going to be one of the best cards in a long ass time.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 23, 2012)

I am kind of surprised, but whatever. This is going to be huge fodder for the Jones haters though.

And for the record I think Jones can hang with Sonnen's wrestling and would probably submit him.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2012)

Why hendo? I was so hyped for this fight and then jon jones turns chaell sonnen and thats even more annoying.


----------



## eHav (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd turn down chael aswell if i was jones. the UFC puts up a card relying on a single fight, and then when one guy gets injured you are suposed to fight someone else that doesnt even deserve the shot at the title on 8 days notice? 8 days wich include press conferences, weigh ins etc? fuck that. jones signed up to fight hendo, if hendo isnt available he has no business fighting some other chump for his title on fucking 8 days notice. dana is just a douchebag blaming him for not taking the fight when its his fault the card wouldnt hold.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 24, 2012)

Zieg said:


> UFC 151 Cancelled! Jones was offered Chael and he declined, but will face Lyoto Machida on 9/22.



Lyoto declined the fight.

The new match will be Vitor Belfort versus Jon Bones Jones 9/22.

Don't know what to think about any of this...


----------



## Early (Aug 24, 2012)

Heard shogun turned it down as well. These guys are not ducking they just dont want to fight on short notice. And thats fine, too bad for the people scapegoating Jones though


----------



## YellowSennin (Aug 24, 2012)

Man it sucks that this fight is cancelled was particularly looking forward to seeing Hendo kick some ass.

I agree with Dana when he says that Jon Jones and Greg Jackson have made a selfish decision especially since a champion is supposed to demonstrate a champions' resolve. I can understand that 8 days is a short time to prepare for a fight but Sonnen is in the same boat and a true champion would not need to prepare for a different fighter. In fact, Sonnen would be at even more of a disadvantageous position considering he was not expecting to fight at all unlike Jones who knew that he was, not to mention the fact that he doesn't usually fight at Light Heavyweight. There are really no excuses.

Laughed my ass off when Dana said "I don't give a shit what Greg Jackson thinks! Guys a fucking weirdo man.... Greg Jackson should never be interviewed by anyone ever again except for a psychiatrist!"

Still Jon Jones vs Machida II will be good but I was really pumped for Hendo vs Jones. Let's hope Hendo comes back and gets his chance.

edit: What? Why did Machida turn it down?


----------



## eHav (Aug 24, 2012)

wait, what did belfort do to earn a title shot at jones? 

 i dont get these out of nowhere title shots

jones i going to kill him anyway. takedowns and hellbows and vitor is done


----------



## Kuya (Aug 24, 2012)

FUCKING SELFISH PUSSY ASS BITCH WITH NO HEART.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 24, 2012)

I never like Bones Jones! I couldn't care for 151...


----------



## Ippy (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh man, Bones is just handing out the targets for his haters.





TheGreatOne said:


> JONED IS SCARED OF SONNEN!!!!


Oh fucking please.

He was offered a shit fight against a MW with no fights @ LHW in years, who on paper he could easily own.

It had more to do with the fact that Sonnen didn't deserve to fight for the title AT ALL.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 24, 2012)

Jones opens a huge 13 to 1 favorite over Belfort


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 24, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Oh man, Bones is just handing out the targets for his haters.Oh fucking please.
> 
> He was offered a shit fight against a MW with no fights @ LHW in years, who on paper he could easily own.
> 
> It had more to do with the fact that Sonnen didn't deserve to fight for the title AT ALL.



Jones vs Sonnen is still a way better matchup than Jones vs Belfort. Sonnen would have put up a much better fight than Belfort, even without a full training camp just because of his style. And besides jones and Sonnen were talking shit to each other back and forth so i would have thought that Jones would jump at the opportunity to stomp Sonnen but since he didn't what would be his reasoning. You can go on with this "Sonnen doesn't deserve it" bullshit, but the bottom line is he is still a top-tier contender, and he could have saved the PPV and put on a great fight.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm excited to see Sonnen fight at 205 no matter who his opponent is.

He could be a complete monster at that weight without having to cut + - 20 pounds to make the 185 lb limit.


----------



## YellowSennin (Aug 25, 2012)

I understood that Jones flat out refused to fight anybody.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 31, 2012)

Koch is out of 153 with a knee injury. Edgar is taking the fight.

RIP Frankie...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 31, 2012)

So Arlovski knocked out Sylvia in their fight at ONE FC 5.

Who saw that coming?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 31, 2012)

The better question is, who gives a shit?

Neither of those guys have been relevant in years.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 31, 2012)

The Fireball Kid said:


> So Arlovski knocked out Sylvia in their fight at ONE FC 5.
> 
> Who saw that coming?



I would've wagered on Arlovski.  

I was never convinced Sylvia is a fighter.

Not sure who to choose in Edgar vs Aldo.  

The one thing Edgar has none of Aldo's previous opponents did is he never stands flat footed in front of someone.  I'll have to think about it.  lol



Seiko said:


> Gifs please


----------



## TheGreatOne (Sep 3, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> The better question is, who gives a shit?
> 
> Neither of those guys have been relevant in years.



Word. And thats sad to because I remember when Andrei Arlovski used to be the shit. I never did like Tim Sylvia tho


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is the stream for k-1 rising 2k12 enjoy

A Memory of Light: Chapter 11 (Excerpt)

part 2 

A Memory of Light: Chapter 11 (Excerpt)

Look at this everyone OMG


----------



## eHav (Sep 12, 2012)

so aldo is out of 153.. cant we have a single card go through to the end without serious changes to it? god damn, everyone is getting injured these days



lol new main event, Anderson Silva against Bonnar

here.

oh well


----------



## Matariki (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Matariki (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2012)

Another fucking injury, what da fuck!


----------



## eHav (Sep 23, 2012)

jones almost got armbared by vitor. closest he has ever been to loosing


----------



## Early (Sep 23, 2012)

Vito gave it his best but it was all he could to do to survive what feot like the inevitable.

What an arrogant guy jones is, such an arrogant post fight interview


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 23, 2012)

Early said:


> Vito gave it his best but it was all he could to do to survive what feot like the inevitable.
> 
> What an arrogant guy jones is, such an arrogant post fight interview



Oh cry more you big baby.


----------



## eHav (Sep 23, 2012)

Early said:


> Vito gave it his best but it was all he could to do to survive what feot like the inevitable.
> 
> What an arrogant guy jones is, such an arrogant post fight interview



he is leagues above anyone in his division, should he act like hes an underdog or something? he destroyed vitor while having a busted left arm


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 23, 2012)

eHav said:


> jones almost got armbared by vitor. closest he has ever been to loosing



Almost? He _got_ armbared by Vitor. Only reason he didn't lose is because he absolutely refused to tap and would apparently rather (risk) suffer(ing) a career ending arm injury than give up..

Everyone else would've lost there, but he endured it and eventually came back to win the fight.. It's the kind of stuff you see a lead character pull in movies where you think "Oh come on that would never happen, you can't continue to fight after that let alone win!"..

Says a lot about Jones both skill and mentality wise.. True champ (even though he's a dick).


----------



## eHav (Sep 23, 2012)

i guess i should have rephrased to almost lost to an armbar lol


----------



## Lurko (Sep 23, 2012)

Jones is a great fighter but is a asshole.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Sep 23, 2012)

We all knew Bones had his number, Only thing that really suprised me about the main card was Mighty Mouse getting the title. I didn't expect that I thought Benavidez won that fight.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 23, 2012)

Jones is a dick, I hope a new hotshot comes out of nowhere and destroys him.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2012)

How is Jones a dick? I thought his post-fight interview was pretty humble. Not that he should have to humble in the first place, he's clowning everyone.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2012)

What you talking about.


----------



## eHav (Oct 1, 2012)

Machida said something about fighting gsp, and anderson has been saying the same for a while


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2012)

Everyone acting like they wouldn't talk mad shit if they schooled an entire division like Jones has.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol, if gsp was 205the pounds, they wouldn't be calling him out.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't know how stacked this card was. It would be a great way to start off the last month, for a rather average year of UFC events so far.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 3, 2012)

^What? UFC has had stacked events all year. A lot of them got replaced due to injury but most still went on.


----------



## Matariki (Oct 5, 2012)

> “There’s always been a lot of talks about me moving up to 205, I know Dana has talked about it a lot, all the fans have talked a lot about me moving up and facing Jon Jones, but it’s something I’ve never wanted,” Silva said on Thursday.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 6, 2012)

interesting to see Batista's first fight...

he won but the whole using his face as a punching bag doesn't really help


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 8, 2012)

Batista is old, I don't even know what he was trying to accomplish by fighting MMA. He's like 10+ years past his prime and I gurantee Batista is not like Hendo, so he won't do well as an old man


----------



## eHav (Oct 12, 2012)

he fights because he likes to, he donated his winnings to charity aswell, so he isnt in it for the money or the fame, he has both already


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 13, 2012)

First day of training after being out for over 2 weeks. Really makes you realize how important training every day is. Can't imagine how a guy like Penn could slack off in his training and still be amazing.

Anywho, Silva vs Bonnar still coming up right?


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Joker J (Oct 14, 2012)

Anderson Silva is a monster.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 14, 2012)

Pretty fun fight for how one-sided the odds were. 

Silva/Fitch was a really interesting fight too.


----------



## Muah (Oct 14, 2012)

when is the bonnar fight.


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 14, 2012)

Yesterday..


----------



## Early (Oct 16, 2012)

Jones and Sonnen will coach the next season TUF and fight in April


And now that Jones is afraid os Sonnen excuse is over with, people begin to complain about how Sonnen doesn't deserve the title shot.

Well duh, its because he is a great shit talker.


----------



## eHav (Oct 18, 2012)

Early said:


> Jones and Sonnen will coach the next season TUF and fight in April
> 
> 
> And now that Jones is afraid os Sonnen excuse is over with, people begin to complain about how Sonnen doesn't deserve the title shot.
> ...



i was under the impressiong this wasnt the ultimate talking championship.

this kind of title shots makes UFC look like a joke.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope gsp butchers condit so gsp vs silva can finally happen


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2012)

This place is sooo dead.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 24, 2012)

Carlos Condit actually has a good chance of beating GSP so don't count him out yet. Predictions for Cain vs Dos Santons II anyone?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2012)

Jds owns cain again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2012)

They both hug each other and roll around on the mat for 5 boring rounds of non-action before JDS gets the unanimous decision.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone do MMA fantasy fight leagues?  

Recommend me a game?

Won $70 on mmavictor.com & they paid me.



Could get used to this..  :WOW


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2012)

Gsp needa to fight silva.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 2, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Anyone do MMA fantasy fight leagues?
> 
> Recommend me a game?
> 
> ...



Tell me more about these fantasy fight leagues


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 3, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Gsp needa to fight silva.



Not sure if I want to see that fight..  It would be interesting though!



TheGreatOne said:


> Tell me more about these fantasy fight leagues



mmavictor.com
this?

the Aes Sedai symbol
the Serpent and Wheel

this?

MMA Victor and Kountermove are the only two I've tried.  Haven't tried to withdraw funds from kountermove yet.

There's also sports betting books like...


this?

But I think its illegal in some states (at least in america).  The gov has used the patriot act to restrict and crack down on internet gambling, poker, etc.  So there can be some hassle and a lot of places don't allow americans to sign up, etc.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 4, 2012)

St-Pierre completely controlled Hardy though; he may not have submitted him but was dominant outside of one round, iirc. Hardy's also deceptively strong/tough, and has pretty good submission defence and escapes. Condit's TDD isn't very good, but his ground game is, specially off his back (good at locking subs and sweeps from that position). 

He has a relentless guard; MacDonald pretty much did nothing to him when he took him down, but GSP is on another level to him. Condit has the striking advantage, but both have dynamic striking and great cardio. It's going to be a great fight. I like both guys, always liked watching them fight, can't wait.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2012)

I want to see gsp knockout condit with a superman punch.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 4, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> *Hardy's also deceptively strong/tough, and has pretty good submission defence and escapes*



Haven't seen that fight in a long time.  If I remember right, GSP's attempts to sub Hardy were locked up incorrectly allowing Hardy to survive?  



Obd lurker said:


> I want to see gsp knockout condit with a superman punch.



Condit via crane kick.  :WOW


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2012)

Gsp is goona headkick knockout condit.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 7, 2012)

Who do you see coming out on top of the next fuel tv?  :WOW

Main Card

Rich Franklin	vs.	 *Cung Le* 
*Thiago Silva*	vs.	 Stanislav Nedkov				
*Dong Hyun Kim*	vs.	 Paulo Thiago				
Takanori Gomi	vs.	 *Mac Danzig	* 
Tiequan Zhang	vs.	 *Jon Tuck* 
Takeya Mizugaki	vs.	 *Jeff Hougland* 

Preliminary Card (Facebook)

*Alex Caceres*	vs.	 Motonobu Tezuka				
Yasuhiro Urushitani	vs.	 *John Lineker* 
*Riki Fukuda*	vs.	 Tom DeBlass				
*David Mitchell*	vs.	 Hyun Gyu Lim

Hard to call, never seen a lot of these guys fight before...



Obd lurker said:


> Gsp is goona headkick knockout condit.



Condit via falcon punch.


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 8, 2012)

Tyrone Spong makes his first mma debut


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 8, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Tyrone Spong makes his first mma debut


----------



## Gallic Rush (Nov 9, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Tyrone Spong makes his first mma debut



His management could not have cherry picked a better opponent for him to fight. A stand up guy with no takedowns and inexperienced with kicks. Plus, the difference in the athletic level was laughable.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2012)

He fought a bum.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 9, 2012)

SO PPV tomorrow, any predictions boys? The only fighters I am almost positive are gonna win are Thiago Silva and Rich Franklin


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 9, 2012)

Starts 10 hours 25 minutes after timestamp on this post.

:WOW


----------



## Ippy (Nov 9, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> His management could not have cherry picked a better opponent for him to fight. A stand up guy with no takedowns and inexperienced with kicks. Plus, the difference in the athletic level was laughable.


Say what you will about Spong's first opponent, but at least the guy was a solid 7-2 at the time they fought.

7-2 in smaller shows, but still...


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2012)

This alexander volkov kid is pretty good from bellator, if he keeps fighting like thus ufc will want him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 10, 2012)

Gomi really wanted that KO, oh well ...


----------



## Lurko (Nov 10, 2012)

Gomi is that champion muy tai?


----------



## Ippy (Nov 10, 2012)

I prefer this vid...

[YOUTUBE]owXOVr7jYyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]N0ipGlCIoe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 11, 2012)

dat Cung Le 

Time to retire, Franklin.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 11, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Gomi is that champion muy tai?



The one from the vid I posted? No, lol, that's Lamsongkram. I mentioned Gomi since he was near the end of the fight with Danzig when I posted that.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 11, 2012)

Cung Le knockout was brutal. I don't think Franklin should retire yet though, anyone will fall if they get hit with such a perfect punch. Franklin should fight maybe on or two more times, but in big name fights. Maybe against Weidman or Stann  That would be a real test for Weidman.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 11, 2012)

Weidman is fighting Boetsch in December, and if he wins, a fight with Franklin makes no sense.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 11, 2012)

Boetsch is in the upper echelon of the middle weight division thats so crazy to me man I cant beilieve it. Hes not even that good. Weidman is gonna steamroll over him.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing Costa Philippou fight.  :WOW

[YOUTUBE]kjjY8I66NDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lurko (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't wait for gsp to fuck shit up!


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like Jenna x Tito has come to an end.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol the thing is Bones Jones is married lmao.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 16, 2012)

Just realized Condit has a near 4 inch height advantage over GSP.

Wonder if it'll matter...  :WOW


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 16, 2012)

You just realized that ... 

I'll be at the weigh-ins, pretty hyped .


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 17, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> You just realized that ...
> 
> I'll be at the weigh-ins, pretty hyped .



Right on, dude.

Post pics?  :WOW

Yeh.  Most of the ppl GSP fought in the past were short welterweights.  Matt Hughes, Matt Serra, Thiago Alves, etc.  Always thought GSP was big for his weight class...

Fantasy betting wagers...  Expecting to lose a lot.  

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2012)

ivan's armbar was nasty...


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2012)

Damn he fucked him up.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 18, 2012)

That fight was nasty.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 18, 2012)

GSP vs Hendricks or GSP vs Silva, either way a fights gonna be brought to Rush.


----------



## eHav (Nov 18, 2012)

Condit is good, but gsp...loved the fight.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Nov 18, 2012)

Hendricks is a fucking monster.

The Hendo of the WW division in my humble opinion.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 18, 2012)

i still wouldn't mind a condit rematch. maybe after condit v henderson? dude is a kicking machine and still had so much energy after 5. made the undercards look like asthmatics.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 18, 2012)

That was a hell of a fight, gsp is back!


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 18, 2012)

Really impressed by how Condit and GSP fought.  Both showed tremendous heart and balls.  Too bad Condit couldn't do more with his takedown defense and off his back to make things more competitive.  Hope Condit cracks the top 10 pound for pound list he may well deserve to be on it.

Shame Costa Philippou had his fight pulled, I think Nick Ring had an illness or something & wasn't cleared to fight.  

Now to look forward to Bendo vs Diaz on dec 8th!  :WOW


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 18, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Really impressed by how Condit and GSP fought.  Both showed tremendous heart and balls.  Too bad Condit couldn't do more with his takedown defense and off his back to make things more competitive.  Hope Condit cracks the top 10 pound for pound list he may well deserve to be on it.
> 
> Shame Costa Philippou had his fight pulled, I think Nick Ring had an illness or something & wasn't cleared to fight.
> 
> Now to look forward to Bendo vs Diaz on dec 8th!  :WOW



GSP is a monster. He is so damn hard to deal with. His striking is amazing and his ground game is even better.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 18, 2012)

This was the 3rd GSP fight I've seen live and it's one of my favourites of his. The place was sooooo loud when GSP entered, man, it was crazy. Such a good fight, Condit almost had it. Had his feet been planted and not airborne for the right slide into that head kick, he might've gotten a KO.



Machida looking like old Vegeta with the moustache and pink shirt, lol.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 18, 2012)

Great night of fights.  Great performances by both GSP and Condit.  

My boy Condit gave GSP his toughest fight in the UFC, IMO.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 18, 2012)

Gsp needs to move up to middleweight and own that division then fight silva for the superfight, I would love to see gsp fuck up bisiping and chaell.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 19, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> This was the 3rd GSP fight I've seen live and it's one of my favourites of his. The place was sooooo loud when GSP entered, man, it was crazy. Such a good fight, Condit almost had it. Had his feet been planted and not airborne for the right slide into that head kick, he might've gotten a KO.



that kick was still nasty though lol.



condit messed his face up real good too


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Great night of fights.  Great performances by both GSP and Condit.
> 
> My boy Condit gave GSP his toughest fight in the UFC, IMO.



 I think Serra would say other wise.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2012)

Serra had a one time what the fuck happend fight.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 21, 2012)

So, Costa Phillippou is getting a big opportunity here. Weidman is injured and out, so now Costa gets to fight a "top 5" middleweight according to the UFC. I never thought Tim Boestch was that great, and this should be more of a stepping stone fight for Costa because from what I've seen the guy is solid.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 22, 2012)

Philippou vs Boetsch should be epic~  

I rendered the image of Condit from UFC 154 where he's bloody and has his hands in the air.  :WOW

[sp][/sp]

Hopefully, someone'll make a poster or set out of it.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 22, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I think Serra would say other wise.




No one's done this to GSP.  No one.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2012)

yea but who won the fight


----------



## Ippy (Nov 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> yea but who won the fight


I'm fully aware of who won the fight.

In context, my comment makes plenty of sense.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 22, 2012)

Ippy said:


> No one's done this to GSP.  No one.



meh, some people cut easier than others. wasn't a close fight at all.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## eHav (Nov 23, 2012)

i had a dream tonight where it was post ufc on fox 5, and both bj and shogun had won and i was happy about it.

wth is up with me dreaming with UFC fights


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2012)

It's Shogun's birthday today, a lot of awesome memories ...


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]TJQEqRU9CtE[/YOUTUBE]

UFC on Fox 5 Road to the Octagon

:WOW


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol @ the story of how Shogun and his wife met. This event should be crazy, there's only one fight on the whole card I don't really care about.

UFC 156 is stacked too. 

Aldo-Edgar
Overeem-Silva
Evans-Nogueira
Fitch-Maia
Benavidez-McCall
Faber-Menjivar
Hieron-Silva


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 4, 2012)

On the one for Shogun vs Vera...

Shogun's mom said something like he used to cry when he had to travel to fight...  and she said Shogun stays home all the time and doesn't go out much.  I don't get why some pplz moms pride themselves on telling the whole world the most embarrassing things about their sons.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

BJ Penn is gonna get knocked the fuck out at this rate.


----------



## eHav (Dec 8, 2012)

ffs, bj isnt doing anything, even the standup is all rory's


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

Bj Penn confirmed for punching bag.

This is just sad. Call the fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

Rory MacDonald confirmed for having negative charisma.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

I get the feeling Gustafsson vs Jones would be the greatest long range battle ever.


----------



## eHav (Dec 8, 2012)

till jones gets a clinch at least. then its a onde sided pounding. 

poor shogun 

bendo got this


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 8, 2012)

bendo's ridiculous. diaz couldn't do anything


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 8, 2012)

Sigh Shogun, these game-plans since the Machida fight have just been hard to watch. Maybe his knees are legs are more shot than he's admitting, maybe he needs to just go to Kings already, or maybe he just loves these wars too much. 

Oh well, going down the route of Ninja. If there's one thing, his chin always impresses. Thought for sure Gus was getting a TKO with the way it was going.

A lot of blowouts on this card, lol.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 9, 2012)

Well maybe Nick Diaz can win the title at 170 not all hope is lost for the Diaz bros


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2012)

No gsp is goona fuck that punk up, overated diaz brothers, good job bendo.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 9, 2012)

follow up...

Diaz is saying his vision was blurry

[YOUTUBE]3XRl3H1CK8Y[/YOUTUBE]

BJ Penn went to the hospital, he might have a broken rib(s).

Rory claims he wasn't mocking BJ with his attempted Ali shuffle.

Sub of the Night - Scott Jorgenson.
Knockout of the Night - Yves Edwards.
Fight of the Night - Scott Jorgenson vs John Albert.

.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2012)

L ol ali shuffle from rory, I got to see that.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 9, 2012)

Only fight that surprised me was Brown vs Swick. That was a nice fucking knock out.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 9, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> follow up...
> 
> Diaz is saying his vision was blurry
> 
> ...



Yves Edwards is that dude man! I hope he finally starts moving up in the ranks in that lightweight division. He probably won't beat somebody like Bendo but him finally being a top contender would be cool to see.  Thugjitsu Wizard haha


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 9, 2012)

I think MacDonald is one good win away from Condit, not impressed by beating a LW who shouldn't be taking these fights against bigger dudes. His striking looked good though.

Personally, I want to see:

- MacDonald vs Ellenberger
- Condit vs Koscheck


----------



## Ippy (Dec 9, 2012)

Wang Fire said:


> bendo's ridiculous. diaz couldn't do anything


I've said it before, and I'll say it again:

If you asked the MMA gods to make the perfect fighter to beat Nate Diaz, they'd give you Bendo.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 9, 2012)

Guys why does everyone hate on Rory MacDonald? I'm not exactly a fan of him myself but he gets a lot of hate


----------



## Ippy (Dec 10, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> Guys why does everyone hate on Rory MacDonald? I'm not exactly a fan of him myself but he gets a lot of hate


If you're talking about all the shit on Sherdog... it's because you're talking about all the shit on _Sherdog_.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 12, 2012)

^Haha
How did BJ Penn and Shogun get over 100k more than Gustaffson and MacDonald, but they both lost? I'd be pretty pissed if I was this guys


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 12, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> ^Haha
> How did BJ Penn and Shogun get over 100k more than Gustaffson and MacDonald, but they both lost? I'd be pretty pissed if I was this guys



Becaaause BJ and Shogun are both legends in the sport and are huge draws? Gus and MacDonald are not as well known.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> ^Haha
> How did BJ Penn and Shogun get over 100k more than Gustaffson and MacDonald, but they both lost? I'd be pretty pissed if I was this guys



not sure if srs


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 12, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> ^Haha
> How did BJ Penn and Shogun get over 100k more than Gustaffson and MacDonald, but they both lost? I'd be pretty pissed if I was this guys



James Toney was paid $500,000.

I think Hector Lombard is $300,000 per fight.

Michael Bisping is another high paid guy considering he's never held the strap:



> Michael Bisping: $425,000 ($275,000 to show, $150,000 win bonus)



So is Cung le:



> Cung Le: $150,000 (no win bonus)



Salary doesn't include sponsors and pay per view cuts, and undeclared bonuses.  

They also spend on training camps, health insurance, etc.  

Not easy to know exactly how much they make.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 12, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> Becaaause BJ and Shogun are both legends in the sport and are huge draws? Gus and MacDonald are not as well known.



True, but strangely enough BJ got paid more than Shogun even though 1. He got squashed and 2. Shogun is more popular than him. And I still think 100k more is unnecessary. MacDonald got like 40k and BJ got 200,00. Even if you're a legend, I think that in a losing effort you shouldn't get more than 50k of what the winner got.

Side note: Condit and MacDonald set to go at it again.  UFC 158


----------



## Lurko (Dec 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see condit and rory go at it, if rory wins then we might have a gsp vs rory in the future.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 12, 2012)

GSP and Diaz are possibly fighting. GSP wants Diaz. Diaz is definitely taking the fight


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 13, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> True, but strangely enough BJ got paid more than Shogun even though 1. He got squashed and 2. Shogun is more popular than him. And I still think 100k more is unnecessary. MacDonald got like 40k and BJ got 200,00. Even if you're a legend, I think that in a losing effort you shouldn't get more than 50k of what the winner got.
> 
> Side note: Condit and MacDonald set to go at it again.  UFC 158



Shogun might get a PPV buy cut. Who knows? The show/win money only ever tells a portion of the story anyways.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 13, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> True, but strangely enough BJ got paid more than Shogun even though 1. He got squashed and 2. Shogun is more popular than him. And I still think 100k more is unnecessary. MacDonald got like 40k and BJ got 200,00. Even if you're a legend, I think that in a losing effort you shouldn't get more than 50k of what the winner got.



AFAIK, salary is based on different factors

-*Number of UFC fights won*.   If base pay is $6,000 they'll get a raise to $8,000 for winning 1 or 2 fights.  Winning more fights gets them to $10,000 or higher.  A lot of fights won in the UFC can translate to higher pay.

-*Champion in another organization*.  Ex champions from Bellator and other organizations tend to be paid higher.  Especially ones with long win streaks like Hector Lombard and a certain mystique about them like Fedor.

-*Marketability in geographic locations*.  Michael Bisping is marketable in the UK and important for UFC expansion there.  Yoshihiro Akiyama, Yushin Okami, Kid Yamamoto are marketable in japan and help the UFC expand into Asia.  Fighters who are relevent towards the UFC expanding and growing in other countries are paid higher and cut less often.

-*Exposure / draw power / fan base*.  Brock Lesnar is a huge PPV draw.  This means he gets paid a lot more than most ppl due to his draw power / fan base helping the UFC grow its business.

-*Marketability*.  Court McGee is a reformed drug addict who managed to turn his life around for the better through MMA.  Its possible having that type of backstory that could resonate with ppl and enhance the UFC and MMAs image are paid higher and given more privilege.  Cody McKenzie has a ton of wins by guillotine = marketability, etc.

I wouldn't claim to be an expert but it is possible they take a lot of factors into consideration in determining base salary..


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 15, 2012)

2013 Will be the year of Nick Diaz.

Stockton bitches, beleive it!


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 15, 2012)

*TUF 16 finale in 3 hours.*





Narucapped said:


> 2013 Will be the year of Nick Diaz.
> 
> Stockton bitches, beleive it!



GSP isn't scared homie.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol, we've all seen the blueprint to beat Nick Diaz.

GSP is going to make him look silly.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 15, 2012)

Narucapped said:


> 2013 Will be the year of Nick Diaz.
> 
> Stockton bitches, beleive it!



Gsp is goona fuck up diaz so bad, diaz is such a fucking piece of shit and I can't wait for gsp to beat the fucking shit out of him.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 16, 2012)

JDS vs Cain II in 13 days.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 16, 2012)

If Diaz even makes it to the press conference this time, I suspect GSP is going to alternate between jab+circle and TD+GnP.  

50-45.  Easy peasy, lemon squeezy.

Also, the only HW fight I want to see is JDS vs. The Reem.  JDS has been talking all kinds of shit.


----------



## Teach (Dec 16, 2012)

More like 50-42. It's not gonna be even funny. It's going to be like Bendo vs Nate, but million times worse for Nick.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 16, 2012)

I disagree.

GSP isn't as aggressive as Bendo in the GnP.

While he was certainly doing a good job putting on the pressure against Condit, GSP has simply not shown the same bad intentions on the ground that Bendo exhibits.


----------



## Teach (Dec 16, 2012)

GSP can hold Nick down better than Bendo held Nate down. He'll do more damage over time and be even more convincing than Bendo was.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 16, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I disagree.
> 
> GSP isn't as aggressive as Bendo in the GnP.
> 
> While he was certainly doing a good job putting on the pressure against Condit, GSP has simply not shown the same bad intentions on the ground that Bendo exhibits.



you need to see GSP vs Serra, Penn and Fitch then :ho.


----------



## Teach (Dec 16, 2012)

What you guys think of Rory? Can he take GSP on? I believe he's the best right after GSP at WW.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 16, 2012)

Teach said:


> GSP can hold Nick down better than Bendo held Nate down. He'll do more damage over time and be even more convincing than Bendo was.


GSP can definitely hold Nick down better than Bendo held down Nate... but Bendo drops bombs better than GSP does in the GnP.



Violent By Design said:


> you need to see GSP vs Serra, Penn and Fitch then :ho.


I saw all of those fights... and all of them were years ago by the GSP of old.

I did however acknowledge that he was aggressive against Condit (shit, look at my avatar), but I still feel Bendo throws with much worse intentions than GSP on any given night.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 16, 2012)

Ippy said:


> GSP can definitely hold Nick down better than Bendo held down Nate... but Bendo drops bombs better than GSP does in the GnP.
> 
> I saw all of those fights... and all of them were years ago by the GSP of old.
> 
> I did however acknowledge that he was aggressive against Condit (shit, look at my avatar), but I still feel Bendo throws with much worse intentions than GSP on any given night.



GSP of old? Those fights were all post his loss to Serra. He's beaten people up way worse on the ground than Ben has. Ben gets in crazy scrambles, but he's not a heavy leather guy by any means.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 16, 2012)

Well hopefully gsp brutally tkos diaz, goes on to fight hendricks and then spider.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 17, 2012)

UFC 155 card

*Junior Dos Santos* vs. Cain Velasquez
*Joe Lauzon* vs. Jim Miller
Tim Boetsch vs. *Constantinos Philippou*
Alan Belcher vs. *Yushin Okami*
*Chris Leben* vs. Karlos Vemola

Preliminary card:

Brad Pickett vs. *Eddie Wineland*
*Michael Johnson* vs. Myles Jury
*Byron Bloodworth* vs. Erik Perez
*Leonard Garcia* vs. Cody McKenzie
*Philip De Fries* vs. Todd Duffee
*John Moraga* vs. Chris Cariaso
*Melvin Guillard* vs. Jamie Varner

.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 23, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> UFC 155 card
> 
> *Junior Dos Santos* vs. Cain Velasquez
> *Joe Lauzon* vs. Jim Miller
> ...



I like your choices except De Fries over Duffee and Guillard over Varner. Varners double leg takedowns are awesome, Guillard is a stand-up guy Varner will grind him out for a decision unless we see a new wrestler in Guillard and for De Fries-Duffee, Duffee is a lot more explosive and quick, he should get a relatively quick knockout over De Fries


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 24, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> I like your choices except De Fries over Duffee and Guillard over Varner. Varners double leg takedowns are awesome, Guillard is a stand-up guy Varner will grind him out for a decision unless we see a new wrestler in Guillard and for De Fries-Duffee, Duffee is a lot more explosive and quick, he should get a relatively quick knockout over De Fries



Yep.

I'm thinking De Fries mainly because of the Russow vs Duffee fight.  Duffee's striking & chin didn't look too good.  Also on De Fries being an Alliance MMA guy.

Varner does have good boxing and takedowns.  But if I remember right Fabricio Camoes (big name bjj black belt?) had Melvins back in their fight and couldn't sub him.   Melvin almost KO'ed Cerrone taking their fight on short notice which was impressive considering that's the most hurt I've ever seen Cerrone.  It looked like Melvin's stand up improved a lot in that fight even if he didn't win.

I think Melvin is faster, hits harder and is slicker than Varner standing and has closed the sub holes in his game enough that he won't get finished if Varner takes him down.  Blackzilians have a ridiculous crew with Vitor, Rashad, Overeem, etc.  I suspect Melvin has improved a lot being there.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 24, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Yep.
> 
> I'm thinking De Fries mainly because of the Russow vs Duffee fight.  Duffee's striking & chin didn't look too good.  Also on De Fries being an Alliance MMA guy.
> 
> ...



Has De Fries's chin ever been tested against a legit striker though? Russow has one of the hardest chins in the division man JDS would probably have a hard time KOing him just like with Big Country. Unless De Fries chin is better than it ever has been I can't see him winning.
What you're  saying is getting me hopeful though, I want Guillard to win, but I also am fully aware of how dangerous Varner is. Maybe he can pull it off


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 24, 2012)

TheGreatOne said:


> Has De Fries's chin ever been tested against a legit striker though? Russow has one of the hardest chins in the division man JDS would probably have a hard time KOing him just like with Big Country. Unless De Fries chin is better than it ever has been I can't see him winning.
> What you're  saying is getting me hopeful though, I want Guillard to win, but I also am fully aware of how dangerous Varner is. Maybe he can pull it off



DeFries was TKO'ed by Stipe Miocic not long ago.  But Stipe KO'ed/TKO'ed almost everyone he's fought, it may not really be a big deal.

I'm not sure if Russow's chin is durable.  Werdum made finishing him look easy.  I think its more Duffee didn't really know how to punch properly when they fought and that's the reason he wasn't able to do much against Russow.

I'm assuming Duffee is still the type of fighter who can punch someone (like Russow) in the head 50-100 times and not seem to inflict noticeable injury on someone and that DeFries chin will be up to the task.  But considering I haven't seen Duffee fight in a long time, I'm assuming a lot.

Melvins chin could be his main weakness.  There was a clip awhile ago where he was sparring with Condit at Jackson's where Condit KO'ed him.  His chin could have deteriorated considering he's had a long career and he seems to be KO'ed / TKO'ed a lot recently.

I'm mostly picking Melvin because I don't want his career to be over and DeFries because I think Duffee might be kind of a dick and one of those big muscle bound dudes who really doesn't have anything going for them other than size(big-for-nothing).  Its a moral victory thing.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 26, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> UFC 155 card
> 
> *Junior Dos Santos* vs. Cain Velasquez
> *Joe Lauzon* vs. Jim Miller
> ...



Pickett-Wineland being on the prelims under Leben-Brunson (or if Vemola didn't get injured) is weird.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Pickett-Wineland being on the prelims under Leben-Brunson (or if Vemola didn't get injured) is weird.



AFAIK, whether they're on prelim or main card has a lot to do with how big their fanbase and following is.

They have a tendency to put bigger draws on the PPV card

''Draw power'' as a factor of # of twitter followers

Eddie Wineland - 12,548
Brad Pickett - 19,915

Chris Leben - 54,425
Tim Boetsch - 45,027
Costa Philippou - 1,837
Jim Miller - 27,869
Joe Lauzon - 134,477
Cain Velasquez - 157,380
Junior Dos Santos - 470,117

.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone have a stream for the PPV tonite?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 29, 2012)

thefirstrow.eu

Click the Boxing.WWE.UFC tab.

Should be obvious what to do from there.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I was right about Duffee, And Guillard won the second round I'm suprised the judges gave it to Varner. Oh well it was still a decent fight


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 29, 2012)

Derek Brunson pulled another upset tonight. Well at least Okami is back on track and we all expected Costa to beat Boetsch but that was a better fight than I had anticipated.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 29, 2012)

Who is the new commentator? Name?


----------



## Early (Dec 30, 2012)

After round 2 it all went downhill. But credit to Cain, he dominated JDS.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 30, 2012)

Dos Santos got worked. Velasquez was just too beastly tonight.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone else completely unimpressed by both Cain & JDS tonight?


----------



## eHav (Dec 30, 2012)

jds had no head movement. nice sweep when he got taken down but his striking as non existent. jds was sleep walking after that big shot in the first. he was pretty much a punching bag and cain kept clinching with him. till he himself gassed. and then neither of them could really do anything. jeez


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 30, 2012)

Sengoku said:


> Who is the new commentator? Name?


Jon Anik. He's been doing all the non PPV events with Kenny Florian for at least a year now... 



Sasuke said:


> Anyone else completely unimpressed by both Cain & JDS tonight?





eHav said:


> jds had no head movement. nice sweep when he got taken down but his striking as non existent. jds was sleep walking after that big shot in the first. he was pretty much a punching bag and cain kept clinching with him. till he himself gassed. and then neither of them could really do anything. jeez



I assume neither of you train to fight by how completely uninformed your comments are.

Unimpressed... didn't realize GSP posted here.


----------



## eHav (Dec 30, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> I assume neither of you train to fight by how completely uninformed your comments are.



please enlighten us then, oh great fighter


----------



## Early (Dec 30, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Anyone else completely unimpressed by both Cain & JDS tonight?



Not completely. Dissapointed that they slogged around the last three rounds.


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol unimpressed. Cain was magnificent and JDS was a hell of a tank. By next, expect JDS with monstrous cardio to knock Cain out of the HW division


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 30, 2012)

I was only able to see the main event, but wtf was up with that crowd?


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 30, 2012)

those fuckers booed JDS. And Allistair is mocking JDS, Fucktards better prepare for JDS coming back as hulk


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 30, 2012)

JDS had Zero offense in the first 2 rounds, 166-33 strikes..., Cain knew he had it on the bag and seems that he was waiting for JDS to make a mistake in order to KO him, oh and fck the crowd, they didnt show respect for JDS interview after the fight was over.

Co-Main event was the fight of the night, imo.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 30, 2012)

eHav said:


> please enlighten us then, oh great fighter


Anyone that's been in a fight knows how easy it is to get tired. If you had an ounce of experience you would have some appreciation for how much both Cain and JDS were working through the whole fight. It's easy to not be impressed by what fighters are doing until you get in a ring and try to do the same.


----------



## eHav (Dec 30, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> Anyone that's been in a fight knows how easy it is to get tired. If you had an ounce of experience you would have some appreciation for how much both Cain and JDS were working through the whole fight. It's easy to not be impressed by what fighters are doing until you get in a ring and try to do the same.



nice, but that has nothing to do with what i said.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 30, 2012)

eHav said:


> till he himself gassed. and then neither of them could really do anything. jeez


^^^^^^^^^
Then what the hell did that mean?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2012)

rofl, what? unimpressed by what Cain Velasquez did last night? That was one of the most beastly performances I've seen in the HW division. Some of you guys have no idea how hard it is to control the pace like that, much less keeping such a relentless attack. Awesome showing, and Junior showed a ton of heart considering he was broken in the first round.


----------



## Early (Dec 30, 2012)

The reason for the crowd booing JDS?

Mexicans. They show up for fights in Vegas. They booed Pacquiao two weeks back after that great fight.


----------



## eHav (Dec 30, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Then what the hell did that mean?



junior couldnt really do anything from the punch forward wich isnt related to his stamina, and cain used up his energy on the clinch and trying to score takedowns when junior couldnt even get his head out of the way of his punches. and then obviously cain gassed and couldnt do anything. it shouldnt have come to that, cain had all tools to finish this early, and he didnt, thus gassing.

i just meant the fight went a lot longer that it should have gone


----------



## eHav (Dec 30, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> rofl, what? unimpressed by what Cain Velasquez did last night? That was one of the most beastly performances I've seen in the HW division. Some of you guys have no idea how hard it is to control the pace like that, much less keeping such a relentless attack. Awesome showing, and Junior showed a ton of heart considering he was broken in the first round.



a relentless attack on a guy that was really in no condition to fight back when cain was still in top form.. and yet cain couldnt finish. and his "omg wrestler stamina" was all wasted on clinch doing nothing and useless takedowns that couldnt even keep a gassed out of his mind junior down for long. cain could have knocked out junior on the feet on round 1/2


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 30, 2012)

eHav said:


> junior couldnt really do anything from the punch forward wich isnt related to his stamina, and cain used up his energy on the clinch and trying to score takedowns when junior couldnt even get his head out of the way of his punches. and then obviously cain gassed and couldnt do anything. it shouldnt have come to that, cain had all tools to finish this early, and he didnt, thus gassing.
> 
> i just meant the fight went a lot longer that it should have gone



So, rather than giving JDS credit for being tough and having the heart of a champ you're going to criticize Cain for "gassing?"

BTW, Cain set a record last night. He is the first UFC fighter to land triple digit significant strikes (111) and double digit takedowns (11) in the same fight. Next closest person to this record is a _featherweight_.


----------



## eHav (Dec 30, 2012)

Gallic Rush said:


> So, rather than giving JDS credit for being tough and having the heart of a champ you're going to criticize Cain for "gassing?"
> 
> BTW, Cain set a record last night. He is the first UFC fighter to land triple digit significant strikes (111) and double digit takedowns (11) in the same fight. Next closest person to this record is a _featherweight_.



and thats all pointless unless you want to poit out cains lack of power and finishing ability.

i dont blame him for gassing i blame him for gassing doing something that he shouldnt have done. did you not see him lading clean on junior's face, and then right away clinching and doing nothing? had he kept punching him in hte face, junior would have gone down. there's only so much heart can do.

im a junior fan btw, i dont care much for cain


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 30, 2012)

Cain's lack of...

Did you not see him knock Big Nog the fuck out? He doesn't lack KO power, and he tried to finish JDS when he dropped him. Came pretty close too but Junior is tough as nails and had not an ounce of quit in him.

Landing punches is all well and good but JDS was still throwing counters and keeping Cain honest. I can understand why even though Cain was having so much success with the striking he wanted to keep JDS tired as possible throughout the fight.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 30, 2012)

I've said it a thousand times, and no one listened:

JDS' complete and utter disdain for protecting his face is part of the reason I didn't see him staying HW champ for long.

Aside from constant pressure from the TD's, part of JDS' early downfall was getting constantly tagged in the standup.


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 30, 2012)

Great Card, to go out with the year!


----------



## eHav (Dec 30, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I've said it a thousand times, and no one listened:
> 
> JDS' complete and utter disdain for protecting his face is part of the reason I didn't see him staying HW champ for long.
> 
> Aside from constant pressure from the TD's, part of JDS' early downfall was getting constantly tagged in the standup.



yeap, adding to his usual low hands stance, cain was actually pushing the takedown hard, making junior keep his hands ready.. but he lacked head movement.. oh well.

hopefully a third fight will come up eventually, with both of them fighting a great fight


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 30, 2012)

I just hope JDS is ok. I heard he broke his jaw early on in the fight and they had to bring him to like a trauma center or something because he got thrashed. Hopefully we will see him come back better than ever.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2012)

Eww! Is that legal to do?


----------



## Ippy (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd also like to see the Jim Miller that fought Lauzon rematch Bendo.

That was a great fight, and imagine a game contender and champ fighting like that for the LW strap?





TheGreatOne said:


> Hopefully we will see him come back better than ever.


Not if his default stance is keeping his hands low, throwing punches from his goddamn hips.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 31, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I'd also like to see the Jim Miller that fought Lauzon rematch Bendo.
> 
> That was a great fight, and imagine a game contender and champ fighting like that for the LW strap?Not if his default stance is keeping his hands low, throwing punches from his goddamn hips.



No, he could theoretically keep the stance he has now if he works on his head movement and dodging. I've seen many boxers keep a relaxed stance like that, and still be successful. Prime example, Muhammad Ali. He kept his hands down at his hips, and is one of the most successful boxers of all time. I think that fighters draw their strength from that area, that is why JDS keeps his hands so low to generate more power to his punches.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 1, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> No, he could theoretically keep the stance he has now if he works on his head movement and dodging. I've seen many boxers keep a relaxed stance like that, and still be successful. Prime example, Muhammad Ali. He kept his hands down at his hips, and is one of the most successful boxers of all time. I think that fighters draw their strength from that area, that is why JDS keeps his hands so low to generate more power to his punches.


But JDS simply does not have the head movement to pull it off.

He'd have to work on it tirelessly from now until his next fight for us to even see a noticeable change, but at this stage in his career, I highly doubt that he is placing any major amount of time on his striking defense.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 1, 2013)

My favorite LW (Penn), LHW (Shogun) and HW (JDS) lost in 1 month man fucking sucks.



Raijin Flare said:


> By next, expect JDS with monstrous cardio to knock Cain out of the HW division


He just had a bad gameplan, instead of using his jiu jutsu he wanted to  get back to his feet. He wasn't ready for Cain's pace, he expected the  same tentative Cain.



Raijin Flare said:


> those fuckers booed JDS. And Allistair is  mocking JDS, Fucktards better prepare for JDS coming back as  hulk


Adding more muscle won't help his cardio. He already has ridiculous ko power no need for more power.


perucho1990 said:


> JDS had Zero offense in the first 2 rounds,  166-33 strikes..., Cain knew he had it on the bag and seems that he was  waiting for JDS to make a mistake in order to KO him, oh and fck the  crowd, they didnt show respect for JDS interview after the fight was  over.
> 
> Co-Main event was the fight of the night, imo.


He wasn't trying to counter, he was point fighting. Last fight he tried to counter JDS punches and we know how that went. 


eHav said:


> junior couldnt really do anything from the punch  forward wich isnt related to his stamina, and cain used up his energy on  the clinch and trying to score takedowns when junior couldnt even get  his head out of the way of his punches. and then obviously cain gassed  and couldnt do anything. it shouldnt have come to that, cain had all  tools to finish this early, and he didnt, thus gassing.
> 
> i just meant the fight went a lot longer that it should have gone





eHav said:


> a relentless attack on a guy that was really in no  condition to fight back when cain was still in top form.. and yet cain  couldnt finish. and his "omg wrestler stamina" was all wasted on clinch  doing nothing and useless takedowns that couldnt even keep a gassed out  of his mind junior down for long. cain could have knocked out junior on  the feet on round 1/2


Cain was getting tired as well, he couldn't KO JDS in the first so he knew he had to point fight.


Gallic Rush said:


> Cain's lack of...
> 
> Did you not see him knock Big Nog the fuck out? He doesn't lack KO  power, and he tried to finish JDS when he dropped him. Came pretty close  too but Junior is tough as nails and had not an ounce of quit in him.
> 
> Landing punches is all well and good but JDS was still throwing counters  and keeping Cain honest. I can understand why even though Cain was  having so much success with the striking he wanted to keep JDS tired as  possible throughout the fight.


 using UFC Big Nog? He hasn't had a _chin_ since pride, he is so weathered its not funny.
JDS should of stayed in his face, in the 2nd RD he threw an uppercut  that if it would of landed would of sent Cain's head into the rafters,  problem is he was basically still recovering from that earlier knock  down. 


Ippy said:


> I've said it a thousand times, and no one listened:
> 
> JDS' complete and utter disdain for protecting his face is part of the reason I didn't see him staying HW champ for long.
> 
> Aside from constant pressure from the TD's, part of JDS' early downfall was getting constantly tagged in the standup.


Name 1 fight he ever got caught like he was at UFC 155. Maybe Cro Cop  was. His strategy has always been land first using fast hands and fast  footwork to get in and out. 


eHav said:


> yeap, adding to his usual low hands stance, cain  was actually pushing the takedown hard, making junior keep his hands  ready.. but he lacked head movement.. oh well.
> 
> hopefully a third fight will come up eventually, with both of them fighting a great fight


He never needed head movement in the past because his hands were so much faster then everyone elses.


Obd lurker said:


> Eww! Is that legal to do?





Ippy said:


> ?Not if his default stance is keeping his hands low, throwing punches from his goddamn hips.





TheGreatOne said:


> I think that fighters draw their strength  from that area, that is why JDS keeps his hands so low to generate more  power to his punches.


He keeps his hands low to stuff the take down, he only throws his upper  cut from his lower half. You can't generate more power from throwing  your shots low, its actually the first thing you learn in boxing class  is to keep your hands up. But this is MMA many other used to low hand  style to stop the takedown. I.E Chuck and Fedor


----------



## Ippy (Jan 1, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Name 1 fight he ever got caught like he was at UFC 155. Maybe Cro Cop  was. His strategy has always been land first using fast hands and fast  footwork to get in and out.


Oh, he's had success with his current strategy for a while now.  I wasn't saying that he hasn't.

I just felt, and was proven correctly, that his low hands would eventually get him into trouble with a fighter with good striking.  The Ghost of Cro Cop doesn't count.

Imagine if those shots were from Overeem? It wouldn't have made it to the 5th.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> He never needed head movement in the past because his hands were so much faster then everyone elses.


I know, but as I said, I knew he'd eventually meet someone with better striking than him, who would be able to negate his speed, and take advantage of his poor defense.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 1, 2013)

Ippy said:


> Oh, he's had success with his current strategy for a while now.  I wasn't saying that he hasn't.
> 
> I just felt, and was proven correctly, that his low hands would eventually get him into trouble with a fighter with good striking.  The Ghost of Cro Cop doesn't count.
> 
> ...


Yeah I understand, I think he doubted anyone would catch him. Look at the facts outside of Overeem who could expose his low hands style? Maybe Hunt? He destroyed every style their is to beat. I honestly like his hands low style, its shown to be good for MMA.

The threat of the take down really took alot from JDS. To be honest he had to much going on, his new nike sponsorship and others, him wanting to fight Overeem so bad, Cain's pace and him just blatantly looking pass Cain. He didn't seem to have his hungry anymore, he grew into a huge rockstar in brazil almost over night. I feel like this might have been good thing, 1 thing for certain his next opponent is going to get annihilated.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 1, 2013)

Besides Overeem, I could see Big Foot, K1 Werdum (seriously, his striking has been looking amazing lately), and Cormier could all potentially put a hurting on him in the standup.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 1, 2013)

Ippy said:


> Besides Overeem, I could see Big Foot, K1 Werdum (seriously, his striking has been looking amazing lately), and Cormier could all potentially put a hurting on him in the standup.



Nah man, Big Foot would get stomped, I think the guy needs a couple more fights to work on his craft. And Cormier would have a hell of a time agains JDS only because his striking game is still being developed. He's still a born and bred wrestler, but if he works on his striking hell yeah he could hurt him. But so far we've only seen power, not a legit stand up game.

Side note, where do you boys see Barnett fitting in the Heavy division when he comes to the UFC? Heavyweight Division is actually pretty stacked right now, they might not have space for an old man.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 1, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Nah man, Big Foot would get stomped, I think the guy needs a couple more fights to work on his craft.


Oh, I agree that Big Foot would likely get owned, but the combo of BF's reach and JDS' low hands keep it interesting.



TheGreatOne said:


> And Cormier would have a hell of a time agains JDS only because his striking game is still being developed. He's still a born and bred wrestler, but if he works on his striking hell yeah he could hurt him. *But so far we've only seen power*, not a legit stand up game.


But that's all Cormier would need, IMO, against a guy who keeps his hands at his hips and has 0 head movement.

0.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 1, 2013)

Cormier maybe, Werdum was getting tagged my a tired hurt Roy, Bigfoot wouldn't touch JDS chin to sloppy besides they are teammates.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 1, 2013)

Ippy said:


> Imagine if those shots were from Overeem? It wouldn't have made it to the 5th.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 2, 2013)

Ippy said:


> Oh, I agree that Big Foot would likely get owned, but the combo of BF's reach and JDS' low hands keep it interesting.
> 
> But that's all Cormier would need, IMO, against a guy who keeps his hands at his hips and has 0 head movement.
> 
> 0.



Hey man, I think you're starting to berate JDS here. He still has all the tools, he has his great footwork that got him to the point that he's at now, he just had a bad night. He can come back from this, this is not the end of his career as a top contender.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 2, 2013)

I feel bad for his next opponent.



he's so happy even though he just lost a couple days ago.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 2, 2013)

He seems like a really sweet and humble guy, impossible to hate him. I've never really been a fan of his fighting style though.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 3, 2013)

Why don't you like his style? He is a knockout artist.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 5, 2013)

I swear i heard that JDS had a Black Belt in BJJ but Jiu Jitsu was virtually non-existent against cain. He is definitely overrated just wait till Overeem mops the floor with him


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 6, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> I swear i heard that JDS had a Black Belt in BJJ but Jiu Jitsu was virtually non-existent against cain. He is definitely overrated just wait till Overeem mops the floor with him



*shrugs*

Bigfoot had a BB too, but he got mauled from halfguard. Cain has an excellent top game and a retarded pace. It's not going to be easy for anyone to deal with that.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 6, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Werdum was getting tagged my a tired hurt Roy


We're not talking about JDS' offense, here.

It's his defense that's the problem, and Werdum's offense has looked phenomenal.



TheGreatOne said:


> Hey man, I think you're starting to berate JDS here. He still has all the tools, he has his great footwork that got him to the point that he's at now, he just had a bad night. He can come back from this, this is not the end of his career as a top contender.


You're employing three fallacies I can see off the top of my head:
appeal to motive, strawman, and a hint of a red herring

I'm just giving my honest opinion about a fighter's skills.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I feel bad for his next opponent.


I feel bad for him.

The booing, and his reaction to it, were heartbreaking.



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He seems like a really sweet and humble guy, impossible to hate him. I've never really been a fan of his fighting style though.


"sweet and humble"?

If anyone other than JDS had been saying the shit he was saying about The Reem (unprovoked), they would have gotten trashed by the MMA community.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Why don't you like his style? He is a knockout artist.


Good question.



Ceasar Drake said:


> I swear i heard that JDS had a Black Belt in BJJ but Jiu Jitsu was virtually non-existent against cain. He is definitely overrated just wait till Overeem mops the floor with him


That's because the more you get hit = the more wind is taken from your sails = the less you're physically able to do, regardless of your skills.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 6, 2013)

MMAthematician said:


> That's because the more you get hit = the more wind is taken from your sails = the less you're physically able to do, regardless of your skills.



Well Anderson Silva would like to have a word to you about that


----------



## Ippy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> Well Anderson Silva would like to have a word to you about that


Because everyone is Anderson Silva now?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 8, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> I swear i heard that JDS had a Black Belt in BJJ but Jiu Jitsu was virtually non-existent against cain. He is definitely overrated just wait till Overeem mops the floor with him


His gameplan was to stand, and his corner yelled for him to always get back to his feet. Cain is the grappler while JDS is the striker.


MMAthematician said:


> We're not talking about JDS' offense, here.
> 
> It's his defense that's the problem, and Werdum's offense has looked phenomenal.


Werdum isn't touching JDS. Out striking Roy with his long limbs isn't that astonishing. And KO Russow defiantly isnt impressive at all. 



MMAthematician said:


> I feel bad for him.
> 
> The booing, and his reaction to it, were heartbreaking.
> 
> ...



Drunk MMA fans really and Mexicans.

Unprovoked? Did you not see the Reem say JDS is scared of him? Reem started the trash talk.


MMAthematician said:


> That's because the more you get hit = the more wind is taken from your sails = the less you're physically able to do, regardless of your skills.


Your "recovery" plays a good role in that as well. Look at Shogun vs Hendo. Anyone other then Shogun would have gotten KO'd in the first 3 rds.


Ceasar Drake said:


> Well Anderson Silva would like to have a word to you about that


Anderson rarely gets hit plus he is an specimen.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 8, 2013)

MMAthematician said:


> If anyone other than JDS had been saying the shit he was saying about The Reem (unprovoked), they would have gotten trashed by the MMA community.



What did he say?

I don't really follow the news out of the cage.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 8, 2013)

MMAthematician said:


> Because everyone is Anderson Silva now?



Chris Leben did the same thing against Akaiyama and he is a subpar fighter


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 9, 2013)

Akiyama is as well.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 9, 2013)

Good point but did JDS even go for a sub


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 9, 2013)

No, his strategy was to fight standing no sub attempts. Even though his BJJ coach feels he had a leg lock in an scramble in the first or 2nd round.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 11, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> What did he say?
> 
> I don't really follow the news out of the cage.




He said some fighters are made in the gym.

Others like Overeem are made in a laboratory.

JDS also made an effort to get Overeem's suspension shortened so he could fight Overeem instead of Cain, iirc.

And...  Joey Beltran + Rousimar Palhares both tested positive for banned substances (testosterone / steroids) and received retroactive 9 month suspensions.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 11, 2013)

Final Strikeforce predictions 


> Marquardt def. Saffiedine via technical knockout *rnd 1*
> Cormier def. Staring via technical knockout *rnd 1*
> Barnett def. Guelmino via submission *rnd 1*
> Mousasi def. Kyle via UD
> Souza def. Herman via submisson *rnd 2*


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 11, 2013)

When is the strikeforce Ufc merger happening


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 11, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> When is the strikeforce Ufc merger happening



Fighters already got UFC contracts like Jacare,Melendez and DC but after thier last event is when UFC will start bringing the SF guys they want over


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 11, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Final Strikeforce predictions



Pretty much what I have.  



Ceasar Drake said:


> When is the strikeforce Ufc merger happening



Its still in progress.

Nick Diaz, Dan Henderson, Jake Shields, Jason Miller, Overeem, Antonio Silva were the first.  

They've already said they plan to fold Strikeforce at some point and absorb fighters signed to the promotion to the UFC roster.

I think they don't want to burn Showtime and others Strikeforce has a legal obligation to and are trying to make their promotional and other assorted contracts go the distance.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 12, 2013)

Heard Tyron Woodley got a contract too. I want Melendez and Comier to move to UFC.

excuse the spelling


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 12, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> Heard Tyron Woodley got a contract too. I want Melendez and Comier to move to UFC.
> 
> excuse the spelling



I think all will get there eventually.

Cormier might drop to 205 though.

He and Cain Velasquez have a no fight pact.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2013)

Last strikeforce card I'm very sad 

the plum to double leg roger just did was sick.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 12, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> Heard Tyron Woodley got a contract too. I want Melendez and Comier to move to UFC.
> 
> excuse the spelling



Both of them are already signed 



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Last strikeforce card I'm very sad
> 
> the plum to double leg roger just did was sick.



Yea  Noons vs Ryan is decent fight


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2013)

KJ vs Couture was epic.

Mousasi won fuck yes he is UFC bound.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 13, 2013)

Nate pretty much got his leg chopped off.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 13, 2013)

Marquardt employed the legendary Urjiah Faber -- Manvel Gamburyan leg kick defense.

Wonder if hideous pictures of his brutalized leg will follow...  :WOW


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 13, 2013)

Poor Nate that shit was brutal.


RIP STRIKEFORCE


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 13, 2013)

That irritates me more than anything.

It doesn't make sense for Marquardt to spend 5 rounds standing right in front of him waiting for him to come into range.

Its like BJ Penn in the Frankie Edgar fights all over again.

Anyone who moves that well and knows how to pick their spots is almost never going to leave their chin hanging out there where someone who stands flat footed and plods Rocky Balboa style can nail it cleanly.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 13, 2013)

Comier is one dangerous dude he is going to make it big in the UFC


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 13, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> KJ vs Couture was epic.
> 
> Mousasi won fuck yes he is UFC bound.



For once im happy with the judges decison i hate KJ



Gallic Rush said:


> Nate pretty much got his leg chopped off.







Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Poor Nate that shit was brutal.
> 
> 
> RIP STRIKEFORCE



RIP Strikeforce 
so time to match make people 

Jacare Souza vs Vitor Belfort
Gegard Mousasi vs  Ryan Bader
Josh Barnett vs Roy Nelson
Daniel Cormier vs Frank Mir
Nate Marquardt vs Martin Kampmann
Tarec Saffiedine vs Jon Fitch
Ryan Couture vs Michael Chiesa
Tim Kennedy vs  Francis Carmont
Pat Healy vs  Jamie Varner


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 13, 2013)

i want shinya aoki to go to the ufc


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 13, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> i want shinya aoki to go to the ufc



I want Melendez to get a shot at the lightweight title


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 13, 2013)

aftermath



[sp=marquardts leg][/sp]


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 13, 2013)

Re-tweeted by Faber


----------



## Ippy (Jan 14, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> i want shinya aoki to go to the ufc


So would I, but does he even have any interest in moving to the UFC?



btw, if no one's seen this yet, I highly suggest you check out Ultimate Fighting Cartoonship, by Pouya Rebek on Youtube.

This guy does the funniest fucking impressions I've ever seen.  My personal favorites are his BJ, Anderson, and Diaz Bros. ones, but it's gold all around.

[YOUTUBE]Woza262y51s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]l9Nju-75D_U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]AAMydfp9DV0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ly9gBhpmphM[/YOUTUBE]

There's dozens on his Youtube channel.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah I loved the Diaz vid
 so check this shit out


> If everything goes to play, it appears Gilbert Melendez will finally get his wish.
> 
> According to MMA Fighting, the reigning Strikeforce Lightweight Champion has a bout in the works against current UFC Lightweight Champion Ben Henderson for UFC on Fox 7, which will be taking place in just over three months (April 20, 2013).
> 
> ...



 Fiannly we going get a new LW Champ


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 14, 2013)

I got Gil by Dec or late stoppage.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 14, 2013)

Same im thinking 2nd round TKO and DC KO Mir round 2


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 15, 2013)

Tarec, Mousasi, Gian Villante, Rockhold, Jacare, Roger Gracie, Lorenz Larkin, Nate Marquardt, Jason  High, Roger Bowling,  Pat Healy, Adriano Martins, Kurt Holobaugh, Josh  Thomson, Ryan Couture, Tim Kennedy, and KJ Noons all coming to the Ufc.

Finally glad to see Mousasi in the UFC hope he gets Gus in a title eliminator, I think he can beat Jones.
Rockhold, Jacare, Lorenz Kennedy and Gracie are awesome additions to the UFC MW division. Even though Anderson RAPES them all.
Awesome to see a Gracie back in the UFC


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 16, 2013)

what about cormier ?


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 16, 2013)

The new TUF is around the corner.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 16, 2013)

People still watch TUF???


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 16, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> what about cormier ?


He was signed before his last strikeforce fight lol


Ubereem said:


> The new TUF is around the corner.


Yeah


MMAthematician said:


> People still watch TUF???


Sadly I do. Last 2 seasons have been shit. I liked the live format though.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2013)

MMAthematician said:


> People still watch TUF???



Jones and Sonnen are coaching.

Probably the only real reason to consider watching.

I've watched every season from TUF 10 onwards including TUF Brazil and TUF UK vs Australia.

I'm a glutton for punishment.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Sadly I do. Last 2 seasons have been shit. I liked the live format though.



TUF The Smashes was decent.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh yeah I liked the smashes.


----------



## chrisp (Jan 17, 2013)

Where can I find the UFC FX7 press conference?


----------



## Matariki (Jan 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNLGVt8QsaI[/YOUTUBE]



War Bisping


----------



## chrisp (Jan 17, 2013)

No, I want the press conference, not the staredown


----------



## Lurko (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats going to be a intresting fight.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 17, 2013)

MMAthematician said:


> People still watch TUF???



Sonnen is coaching,  don't really care for Jones I don't find him interesting. I might buy the Team Sonnen jersey.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 18, 2013)

That article says UFC will be going back to Sweden in April, of course Gus will be on that card they are speculating either the Evans/Nog winner or Mousasi. I'm hoping for Mousasi plus he is from Europe as well. I got Mousasi via Tko or if they give Gus the Evans/Nog winner I got Evans by UD.


chrisp said:


> Where can I find the UFC FX7 press conference?


Wasn't filmed bro


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 18, 2013)

Every last striker he has fought has rocked him. And once Vitor hurts you he most likely finishes.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmmmm Bisp could always take Belfort down and out work him. I don't think Belfort can handle Bisping's pace. On the other hand, in the likely event that Bisp decides to stand and bang he's probably going to get TKO'd. We'll see?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 18, 2013)

Taking Bisping by UD


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 18, 2013)

Bisping told Belfort there isnt a Jesus. Shit just got real. Bisping is going to get KO


----------



## Ippy (Jan 18, 2013)

Shit is genius.

Sherdog strikes again.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 18, 2013)

Man fuck sherdog, they permed 3 of my accounts


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 18, 2013)

I hate Noons


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 19, 2013)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

my body is not ready!

Mousasi Via Ko


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 19, 2013)

Fight too good to make a predication


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 19, 2013)

I want Edgar to beat Aldo when they fight. For this event, Belfort should win he's the only Middelweight in the world who could put up a good fight against silva


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 19, 2013)

First fight wasnt good for him, second won't be neither. He will be to tentative, Anderson eats strikers alive.


----------



## Matariki (Jan 19, 2013)

Ah


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 19, 2013)

Son of a bitch of course Vitor won. Well now we know what'd happen if Bisping fought Silva. Silvas never losing that damn title man lmao


----------



## Lurko (Jan 19, 2013)

Bisping confirmed for a faker,  silva vs vitor rematch should be intresting if vitor dosent get kicked in his face lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 19, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> my body is not ready!
> 
> Mousasi Via Ko



Shiiiieeeeet boi, didn't expect Mousasi to pull Gus so quickly. That fight should be bangin, got Gus winning though.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Son of a bitch of course Vitor won. Well now we know what'd happen if Bisping fought Silva. Silvas never losing that damn title man lmao


Bisping would of got embrassed worse then he did tonight.


Obd lurker said:


> Bisping confirmed for a faker,  silva vs vitor rematch should be intresting if vitor dosent get kicked in his face lol.


Thing about Vitor is he likes to circle the first minute. Best thing to do is go after Anderson instantly, give him no space like Chael did.


Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Shiiiieeeeet boi, didn't expect Mousasi to pull Gus so quickly. That fight should be bangin, got Gus winning though.


Mousasi has the better boxing, kicks and knees. Also a ground game thats light years ahead of Gus. Gus will turn this into a wrestling match and try to run away with his jab. Gegard will need to get inside, which he is good at. Thing that I always found so fascinating about Gegard is he can turn fights into brawls but he doesnt get hit, its so weird and beautiful. I'm changing my predicition, I got Gegard by Sub.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 20, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Man fuck sherdog, they permed 3 of my accounts


Sounds like someone's a damn troll.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> my body is not ready!
> 
> Mousasi Via Ko


Ehhh... I wouldn't count Gus out.



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Fight too good to make a predication


Yup, yupyup.



TheGreatOne said:


> I want Edgar to beat Aldo when they fight. For this event, Belfort should win he's the only Middelweight in the world who could put up a good fight against silva


I don't care who wins Edgar/Aldo.  I just want my boy Jung to fight the winner.

Or Cub Swanson.  Whatever.

Actually, I'd like Jung to fight the winner of Edgar/Aldo, win the title, then fight Cub Swanson as his first title defense.

Epic.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> First fight wasnt good for him, second won't be neither. He will be to tentative, Anderson eats strikers alive.


Exactly.

I don't see who the fuck can get in there with him and not look like a fish out of water.

People keep talking about Weidman... but let's be real here.  Dude is a green MW with less fights than Silva has title defenses.



TheGreatOne said:


> Son of a bitch of course Vitor won. Well now we know what'd happen if Bisping fought Silva. Silvas never losing that damn title man lmao


lol wut?

There is no way in hell anyone could logically think that Bisping could beat Anderson Silva.  Bisping's entire style is practically a gimme for him.

Workhorse striker, with suspect power, and decent grappling that prefers to stand?

Whaaaaaaaaaaat.....

I was rooting for Bisping hard, though.  I have no interest in seeing Vitor get teeped to oblivion yet again.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2013)

MMAthematician said:


> Sounds like someone's a damn troll.


a damn good one too


MMAthematician said:


> Ehhh... I wouldn't count Gus out.


I'm not, I think we get some back and fourth rounds before Moo submits or stops him


MMAthematician said:


> I don't care who wins Edgar/Aldo.  I just want my boy Jung to fight the winner.
> 
> Or Cub Swanson.  Whatever.
> 
> Actually, I'd like Jung to fight the winner of Edgar/Aldo, win the title, then fight Cub Swanson as his first title defense.


Jung doesnt have a single advantage over Aldo


MMAthematician said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I don't see who the fuck can get in there with him and not look like a fish out of water.
> 
> ...


I want the Weidman fight now, just so Silva can rape him and people can shut the fuck up. This reminds me of the Sonnen shit before 148, then Silva crushed him.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 20, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> a damn good one too


I've had the same account for nearly 7 years.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Jung doesnt have a single advantage over Aldo


He supposedly didn't have one against Poirier, either.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I want the Weidman fight now, just so Silva can rape him and people can shut the fuck up. This reminds me of the Sonnen shit before 148, then Silva crushed him.


I wonder how many wrestlers Silva has to take out before people stop saying "____ has the wrestling to beat him!".


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2013)

MMAthematician said:


> I've had the same account for nearly 7 years.


The mods there make the mods here look like Sherlocks


MMAthematician said:


> He supposedly didn't have one against Poirier, either.


I had him having an advantage in the ground


MMAthematician said:


> I wonder how many wrestlers Silva has to take out before people stop saying "____ has the wrestling to beat him!".


Should stop if he fights GSP/Jones.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Ubereem (Jan 20, 2013)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Ippy (Jan 20, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I had him having an advantage in the ground


...yet KZ beat him in the _standup_, which led to the Poirier desperation TD attempt, which led to the Darce.

Sure, KZ will be the underdog, but who isn't against Aldo?



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Should stop if he fights GSP/Jones.


It will never stop.

He could fight GSP, then Jones, and take out Cain just for good measure, and people will still say he's ducking top competition, and the next MW wrestler will be the guy to beat him.



Ubereem said:


> LMAO!!!


That is funny.



Seiko said:


> the UG is better anyway


Sherdog for life.

The UG just kisses up to the fighters.

I'd rather deal with a forum of dicks who give their honest opinions of fighters than a place where everything is sugarcoated.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 20, 2013)

So who does Belfort fight next?
I was saying Lee but if he wants to go back to 205 maybe give him Shogun


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 20, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> So who does Belfort fight next?
> I was saying Lee but if he wants to go back to 205 maybe give him Shogun



Pretty sure that right there was a contender bout to see who would face Silva next. Sooooo barring any unforeseen circumstances, he's fighting for the title again.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 20, 2013)

Gallic Rush said:


> Pretty sure that right there was a contender bout to see who would face Silva next. Sooooo barring any unforeseen circumstances, he's fighting for the title again.



No, Only Bisping was promised a title shot and like Dana said how Vitor got beat by Silva he has to win a couple more fights to warrant a title shot


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2013)

Seiko said:


> the UG is better anyway


Lol I've heard


MMAthematician said:


> ...yet KZ beat him in the _standup_, which led to the Poirier desperation TD attempt, which led to the Darce.


I had the striking a toss up, but honestly thought Poirier was going to win


MMAthematician said:


> Sure, KZ will be the underdog, but who isn't against Aldo?


A LW maybe. Benson.


MMAthematician said:


> It will never stop.
> 
> He could fight GSP, then Jones, and take out Cain just for good measure, and people will still say he's ducking top competition, and the next MW wrestler will be the guy to beat him.


If he would stop GSP or Jones takedown anyone questioning his TDD is an idiot.



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> So who does Belfort fight next?
> I was saying Lee but if he wants to go back to 205 maybe give him Shogun


Rampage vs. Vitor would be sick.
Sucks Rampage is probably leaving.


Gallic Rush said:


> Pretty sure that right there was a contender bout to see who would face Silva next. Sooooo barring any unforeseen circumstances, he's fighting for the title again.



To soon for Vitor IMO


----------



## Ippy (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank god.

I mean really... Vitor has no business even sniffing the MW belt.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 20, 2013)

MMAthematician said:


> Thank god.
> 
> I mean really... Vitor has no business even sniffing the MW belt.



Agreeded so everyone thinks next Vitor fight should be Lee?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2013)

Vitor vs Le would be nice. Vitor doesn't deal well with kicks.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 21, 2013)

> Take that punk Chael Sonnen...get him out. Dana, Lorenzo, kick him out. Let me fight Jon Jones. I need that rematch. Take that clown away. Go home...You did a reality show. Go home. Let me fight the real champion. Champion against champion, not that clown.


 Vitor isn't really good at trash talking.



> Let me be real clear and speak direct with you, Vitor: you've been telling the world that you'd like to meet Jesus. I'd be glad to arrange that travel. But, first, I'm going to get rid of Jon Jones. But, you are next. Let me be clear: Vitor, I accept. Don't make any mistake about that. You have called me out twice now, once after I signed a contract to fight Anderson Silva and once when you know I was busy with Jon Jones. I accept.


 King Chael smoothly and aggressive.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 21, 2013)

All of my picks have been wrong of late. 

*Demetrious Johnson (c)*	vs.	John Dodson	
Quinton Jackson	vs.	*Glover Teixeira* 
*Donald Cerrone*	vs.	Anthony Pettis				
Erik Koch	vs.	*Ricardo Lamas* 

TJ Grant	vs.	*Matt Wiman* 
*Clay Guida*	vs.	Hatsu Hioki				
*Michael Kuiper*	vs.	Josh Janousek				
*Ryan Bader*	vs.	Vladimir Matyushenko				
Mike Russow	vs.	*Shawn Jordan* 
Mike Stumpf	vs.	*Pascal Krauss* 

*Simeon Thoresen*	vs.	David Mitchell


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 21, 2013)

Vitor is good at knocking people out though.

I got Johnson, Rampage, Pettis, Koch, Hatsu and Bader


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 21, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Vitor isn't really good at trash talking.
> 
> King Chael smoothly and aggressive.



I think Vitor is an ass for calling Cheal out, he spoke so good of Vitor on UFC Tonight  but if they ever do make that fight Vitor would be owned 



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> All of my picks have been wrong of late.



 sadly mine too 



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Vitor is good at knocking people out though.



 I still think the ref stopped the Belfort fight early

my picks however
*Demetrious Johnson (c)*	vs.	John Dodson	
Quinton Jackson	vs.	*Glover Teixeira* 
Donald Cerrone	vs.	*Anthony Pettis* 
Erik Koch	vs.	*Ricardo Lamas* 

TJ Grant	vs.	*Matt Wiman* 
*Clay Guida*	vs.	Hatsu Hioki				
*Michael Kuiper*	vs.	Josh Janousek				
*Ryan Bader*	vs.	Vladimir Matyushenko				
Mike Russow	vs.	*Shawn Jordan* 
Mike Stumpf	vs.	*Pascal Krauss* 

*Simeon Thoresen*	vs.	David Mitchell


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 21, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I got Johnson, Rampage, Pettis, Koch, Hatsu and Bader



I hope Rampage wins.  But he seems like such a waste of talent and athletic ability.  Everytime someone interviews him he seems to have a victim mentality where the only thing he talks about is how the UFC doesn't respect him or appreciate him and how he's mistreated because he asked to fight in japan and they didn't schedule it without him reminding them.  He doesn't seem to know how to set up his strikes, cut off the cage or do anything other than be a one dimensional striker.  He plods forward at one speed only and punches whenever he's in range.  Good power and athleticism, but extremely predictable.  He must rank amongst the lowest in accuracy in terms of strikes for all of MMA.  There's almost no one who misses more often with punches than he does, and punches are all he has.

Pettis was out-wrestled by Guida and had trouble with Jeremy Stephens.  He looked good against Lauzon, but seems to be inconsistent.  I think once he won the WEC strap maybe he had nothing to prove anymore and he stopped improving and upping his game, whereas Cerrone seems to have stayed hungry and active.  I don't know that Pettis has anything in his arsenal other than the left kick that can actually hurt Cerrone.  Whereas Cerrone seems more well rounded and can hurt people with his hands and feet, and finish them with his jits.  Thinking Cerrone wins but my accuracy has been way down of late.

Koch was a badass back in the day.  But that was 2-3 years ago.  Changing of the guard.  Think the new blood fighters like Ricardo Lamas are coming up and redefining the way fights are fought and that older fighters like Koch are being left a bit behind.

Hioki, as far as I can tell, only has grappling and maybe some wrestling.  He's weak everywhere else.  Guida should out-box and out-strike him standing and should have a good speed and wrestling advantage.

Interested to see how right, or wrong, I am.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 21, 2013)

long ass post

Your reasons of why Rampage should win are reasons why he should lose to me  but Yeah his comments are always blamming someone else, all he has to do is train in wrestling its MMA not stand and bang

Im a huge Petis fan and not a fan of Donald simpy becuase he had talk for Nate  so my pick is pure bias but I think Petties has a fire back after seeing Melendez getting a shot at the LW tilte so he is focused and ready

Koch too me deserves to be num#1 contender after getting promised


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm scared for page, I'm not confident. But I can not pull against one of my favorites, thats why I will never bet.
I believe Pettis is more well rounded, I'm not a fan of Pettis but that Guida fight was ugly and he came into the fight wanting to have another HL KO throwing spining shit off the cage against a wrestler.
Koch is still only 24, no changing of the guard yet.
Hatus striking isnt bad its pretty ok for an JMMA.

I like Glover he isn't a bad guy but I just want Page to win I would love to see Jones Vs. Glover though.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 21, 2013)

Bones vs DC is what I want to see but im unsure if UFC will give another guy who has done nothing at 205 a title shot


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 21, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I'm scared for page, I'm not confident. But I can not pull against one of my favorites, thats why I will never bet.
> I believe Pettis is more well rounded, I'm not a fan of Pettis but that Guida fight was ugly and he came into the fight wanting to have another HL KO throwing spining shit off the cage against a wrestler.
> Koch is still only 24, no changing of the guard yet.
> Hatus striking isnt bad its pretty ok for an JMMA.
> ...




The only thing Pettis has is tae kwon do.  The only weapon he has that is really dangerous (that he's shown) is his left high kick.  Cerrone can hurt people and knock them out with his hands and his kicks.  He's more capable of choking people out or submitting them and has better wrestling than Pettis.  He's the more complete fighter, at least in this point in time.    Some of it has to do with Pettis training with Duke Roufus and that gym mostly excelling at striking and kickboxing.  And that being older school kickboxing that doesn't have as much in terms of subs or wrestling integrated into it.

I think I confused Ricardo Lamas with Joey Gambino.  :WOW  Koch is another Duke Roufus gym fighter.  They tend to be old school in how they train and do things.  Its possible to be an older fighter chronologically and train new school and possibly have an advantage...  That's what I meant even if it came out looking retarded.

I suspect Hatsu's striking is a bit below average.  His best weapon is an average jab.  He's not very technical, he doesn't move well and he doesn't look comfortable delivering his strikes.  Guida is fast, fluid and fustrating on the feet because he can deliver a punch or a takedown attempt with lightning speed, he doesn't telegraph it.  And he transitions extremely well between striking and wrestling to a point where he can switch between them on the fly to take advantage of opportunities.  Maybe Hioki looked good against the competition he's faced thus far, Guida may well be a big step up for him.

I like Glover.  The way he talks and acts reminds me of people I've known who were badasses.  

I like Rampage too.  I just think his head isn't in the right place to be fighting.  He drives a lamborghini and lives in a mansion, and still seems to fixate on himself being some type of "victim".  Its kind of pathetic.  He may not be about fighting anymore so much as he's about money and getting paid.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 22, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Vitor is good at knocking people out though.
> 
> I got Johnson, Rampage, Pettis, Koch, Hatsu and Bader



Same as me, only fights i care about 

Anyway, Johnson takes it by benefit of doubt because i dont think dodson is as skilled as him

Glover will probably finish Jackson. He's washed up and past his prime. I mean like sure Glover and Jackson throw heavy leather and people will speculate that first to land a gook hook in wins the fight necessarily. I guarantee it's not going to be the fight you're expecting and ultimately Jackson out cold by the end of it. Let's face it Jackson is the Black LH version of Bj Penn. After dozens of reality checks, they are still so confident in their abilities that they could take on the world. 

Pettis. Because he is one of the only men to push Benson to his real limits and emerge victorious. Donanld Cerrone did push Benny but lost both the fights. I know i should base just on that, on some battle dome shit , but thats what im going by.

Koch, Guida, Bader


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 22, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> The only thing Pettis has is tae kwon do.  The only weapon he has that is really dangerous (that he's shown) is his left high kick.  Cerrone can hurt people and knock them out with his hands and his kicks.  He's more capable of choking people out or submitting them and has better wrestling than Pettis.  He's the more complete fighter, at least in this point in time.    Some of it has to do with Pettis training with Duke Roufus and that gym mostly excelling at striking and kickboxing.  And that being older school kickboxing that doesn't have as much in terms of subs or wrestling integrated into it.
> 
> I think I confused Ricardo Lamas with Joey Gambino.  :WOW  Koch is another Duke Roufus gym fighter.  They tend to be old school in how they train and do things.  Its possible to be an older fighter chronologically and train new school and possibly have an advantage...  That's what I meant even if it came out looking retarded.
> 
> ...


Pettis has the better bottom game, I'm not so sure on Cerrone being  able to secure takedowns easily
I think koch wins easily, I thought lamas lost to Hioki


Ceasar Drake said:


> Same as me, only fights i care about
> 
> Anyway, Johnson takes it by benefit of doubt because i dont think dodson is as skilled as him
> 
> ...


Johnson by DEC, he is much faster then Dodson.

Doubt Glover will finish, but only by sub. If he stands the entire fight with Rampage he will lose. Rampage is probably the biggest underachiever in MMA history.

So many people counting Hioki out when just a couple months ago he was #2 FW


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah #2 FW, for beating who? Bart Pala-whatever his name is, george roop, some random guys in Sengoku. And then losing to Lamas. Don't think Hioki can keep up with Guida


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 22, 2013)

He smashed Hominick back to back before The Machine lost his drive.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 22, 2013)

I really hope Pettis and Hioki get the Ws, should be a great card though. 



Man, some good memories here!


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 22, 2013)

OH MY GAWD!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 22, 2013)

[vimeo]57861214[/vimeo] 

Best thing about Reem's suspension being up? these are back. Dat production.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 22, 2013)

Tuf comes out in 5 mins for me.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 22, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> He smashed Hominick back to back before The Machine lost his drive.



Hominick's trainer passed away.

That might be what it was.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 25, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I really hope Pettis and Hioki get the Ws, should be a great card though.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, some good memories here!


Pride will never die


Sasuke said:


> [vimeo]57861214[/vimeo]
> I love the Reem
> Best thing about Reem's suspension being up? these are back. Dat production.


I love the Reem, hopefully we get another before the 2nd doubt it though.


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Hominick's trainer passed away.
> 
> That might be what it was.


Thats exactly what it was.


Seiko said:


> "I'm going to change my response and for the first time I'm going to say yes. I think Chael does deserve a shot at my title because he asked for it and he begged for it. He made it happen and I've definitely beaten pretty much everybody in my weight class and Chael said ?let me give this guy a run' so I'm going to say yes, Chael you deserve it."
> 
> Tru dat


I hate Jones


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone watched Bellator?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 25, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Anyone watched Bellator?



Yap.

I'm loving the way King Mo and Roy Nelson are improving in leaps and bounds training with Roger JEFF* Mayweather, etc.

[YOUTUBE]rb_gFUjDxd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 25, 2013)

Rampage looks motivated.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 25, 2013)

Meaningless.

How fighters "look" is meaningless.

How many times has the "scared" looking fighter at the weighins gone on to win?  Remember Rampage vs. Bones?  Everyone thought Rampage was in his head, and that Bones looked beaten already.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 25, 2013)

love this

WAR RAMPAGE



MMAthematician said:


> Meaningless.
> 
> How fighters "look" is meaningless.
> 
> How many times has the "scared" looking fighter at the weighins gone on  to win?  Remember Rampage vs. Bones?  Everyone thought Rampage was in  his head, and that Bones looked beaten already.


I remember how scared Jones looked against Shogun then......


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 26, 2013)

What wins a fight are your skills first, and then your confidence to use them. The reason former greats like Penn and Rampage don't have any success is they spend too much time resting on their laurels while their contemporaries are slaving away at the gym trying to improve and raise their game. I would bet anything I had that Rampage shows us nothing new or improved in this fight with Glover. Glover on the other hand will likely be better than ever.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]asX2KTtJMMc[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## Matariki (Jan 26, 2013)

Flyweights sigh

Rampage/Teixeira is the main event for me


----------



## Masai (Jan 26, 2013)

Semi relevant question for you guys, but do any of you have a sandbag at home? If yes, do you have it on a mobile platform or did you nail the thing to the wall or ceiling?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 26, 2013)

Man Guilda is boring my god.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 26, 2013)

Pettis with a predictable win.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 26, 2013)

Well Rampage clearly doesn't want to fight anymore. That was a pretty sad one. I miss pride Rampage. The sucking thing about him is, he could be top 5 today if he was inspired because its not like his chin turned to sandpaper like Lidell. He just doesn't want it


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 26, 2013)

Fucking Dodson is walking out like a jackass.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know what Dodson is waiting for man someone needs to light a fire under his ass he needs to win this title


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 26, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> I don't know what Dodson is waiting for man someone needs to light a fire under his ass he needs to win this title



He's tired. They're both doing a ridiculous amount of darting around which is tiring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 26, 2013)

So many knees to the face.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 26, 2013)

Sucks for Page, it hurts. Bj then Shogun then JDS then Rampage, cant take this anymore. If Aldo and Anderson lose this year I'm done.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 26, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Sucks for Page, it hurts. Bj then Shogun then JDS then Rampage, cant take this anymore. If Aldo and Anderson lose this year I'm done.



Rampage and Penn both lost the fire. In today's MMA climate there's no room for laziness. 

Shogun's been fighting all time greats, what the fuck is he supposed to do? 

JDS, and I said this the first time he fought Cain and people said I was a dumbass, does not have the right skill set for Cain. 9 times out of 10 Velasquez wins that fight. Just not a good match up for him.

I doubt Aldo or Silva will lose this year. They're still at the top of the heap.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 26, 2013)

That's the best Rampage has looked since the Hendo fight.  

Won't be surprised if Glover goes on to defeat Jones he's a monster.

Not a bad night of fights.  



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> *Demetrious Johnson (c)*	vs.	John Dodson
> Quinton Jackson	vs.	*Glover Teixeira*
> *Donald Cerrone*	vs.	Anthony Pettis
> Erik Koch	vs.	*Ricardo Lamas*
> ...



7/10...  :WOW  Not bad, not bad.



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> my picks however
> *Demetrious Johnson (c)*	vs.	John Dodson
> Quinton Jackson	vs.	*Glover Teixeira*
> Donald Cerrone	vs.	*Anthony Pettis*
> ...



8/10...  Very Nice!


----------



## Ippy (Jan 27, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Sucks for Page, it hurts. Bj then Shogun then JDS then Rampage, cant take this anymore. If Aldo and Anderson lose this year I'm done.


Shogun is still throwing down with the best of them.

JDS has ONE loss.  He'll be fine.  

Rampage has been done for years.  He just doesn't know it yet.

Aldo and Anderson are both current title holders.  If either loses, I'd be shocked if they didn't get immediate rematches.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 27, 2013)

Gallic Rush said:


> Rampage and Penn both lost the fire. In today's MMA climate there's no room for laziness.
> 
> Shogun's been fighting all time greats, what the fuck is he supposed to do?
> 
> ...


I agree on the lazy part.
Shogun body isn't there anymore.
JDS beats Cain 9/10 imo, he is a stylistically nightmare for him. TDD and better Striking. I said after the fight he had problems and I was right, even bigger then I thought.


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> That's the best Rampage has looked since the Hendo fight.
> 
> Won't be surprised if Glover goes on to defeat Jones he's a monster.
> 
> ...


I always bet with my heart


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 27, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I always bet with my heart



The Glover that Rampage fought, would likely have finished Shogun, Lyoto, Bader, Rashad, Gustafsson and most of the top guys at 205.  Everyone is ducking Glover.  No one wants to fight him.  He's too good.  

Rampage shouldn't consider it a major loss considering Glover is top 3 if not better, even if he doesn't have a ton of fights under his belt.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 27, 2013)

Shogun Chin> Rampage Chin

at this point.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 27, 2013)

Jackson did better than I thought he would. Teixeira still couldn't finish him though, but that's a tough thing to do. His chin is legendary, probably Top-5 all-time. Those Chute Boxe boys were vicious at their peaks, only 2 to finish him with strikes. I will always remember the funny, joke making, fun loving Jackson from PRIDE and pre-Griffin. After that he just became really whiny and unbearable most of the time.

Pettis annihilated Cerrone. Dude got toyed badly, had nothing for him. I was disappointed with the results of the Hioki fight, thought he won that. I really can't stand Guida's fighting style, he can barely do shit and win fights. It's turrible, and there doesn't seem to be a set stability with judging when it comes to a lot of fights; it's like a lot have their own criteria, and the judging criteria in the first place is pretty bad. That judge who scored 30-27 Guillard for his fight with Varner will be one of the judges for Aldo-Edgar. These commissions are a joke man.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 27, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I agree on the lazy part.
> Shogun body isn't there anymore.
> JDS beats Cain 9/10 imo, he is a stylistically nightmare for him. TDD and better Striking. I said after the fight he had problems and I was right, even bigger then I thought.



I think JDS's best shot at beating Cain is trying to attack off his back when he's taken down. Other than that, there's never going to be another haymaker overhand right scenario. That was a once in a lifetime shot.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 27, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> The Glover that Rampage fought, would likely have finished Shogun, Lyoto, Bader, Rashad, Gustafsson and most of the top guys at 205.  Everyone is ducking Glover.  No one wants to fight him.  He's too good.
> 
> Rampage shouldn't consider it a major loss considering Glover is top 3 if not better, even if he doesn't have a ton of fights under his belt.


Yeah, doesn't Shogun want no part of him?

Didn't he turn down fighting him like twice now?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 27, 2013)

I honestly didn't even realize that Pettis landed the Showtime Knee until they showed the replay.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 27, 2013)

Nova said:


> I honestly didn't even realize that Pettis landed the Showtime Knee until they showed the replay.



Low quality stream, eh? Step your streaming game up, son.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 27, 2013)

Nova said:


> Shogun is still throwing down with the best of them.
> 
> JDS has ONE loss.  He'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Shogun is fighting on talent and chin. Once his chin is gone, he will be like Wand.
Cain got lucky
I agree with you on Page.
Aldo wont get an immediate rematch he isnt marketable. Abderson maybe.


Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Jackson did better than I thought he would. Teixeira still couldn't finish him though, but that's a tough thing to do. His chin is legendary, probably Top-5 all-time. Those Chute Boxe boys were vicious at their peaks, only 2 to finish him with strikes. I will always remember the funny, joke making, fun loving Jackson from PRIDE and pre-Griffin. After that he just became really whiny and unbearable most of the time.
> 
> Pettis annihilated Cerrone. Dude got toyed badly, had nothing for him. I was disappointed with the results of the Hioki fight, thought he won that. I really can't stand Guida's fighting style, he can barely do shit and win fights. It's turrible, and there doesn't seem to be a set stability with judging when it comes to a lot of fights; it's like a lot have their own criteria, and the judging criteria in the first place is pretty bad. That judge who scored 30-27 Guillard for his fight with Varner will be one of the judges for Aldo-Edgar. These commissions are a joke man.


Jones didnt finish Page until the 4th.
Aldo vs Edgar will be a war and we got Maz as the ref.


Gallic Rush said:


> I think JDS's best shot at beating Cain is trying to attack off his back when he's taken down. Other than that, there's never going to be another haymaker overhand right scenario. That was a once in a lifetime shot.


He can outstrike him easily.


Nova said:


> Yeah, doesn't Shogun want no part of him?
> 
> Didn't he turn down fighting him like twice now?



Once because he didnt have a name. His biggest win was Kyle K.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 27, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> He can outstrike him easily.



In a kickboxing match, sure. But against Cain's constant grappling pressure JDS can't get anything going.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 27, 2013)

Seiko said:


> Rampage didn't look good at all. He gassed and got taken down at will.
> 
> Glover has nothing for Jones



That was the most technical and strategic I've seen Rampage fight.

Glover threw some left hooks that had knock out written all over them.  Rampage moved his head just enough and rolled with the punches for it to be a glancing blow that wobbled him, rather than a direct shot to the jaw that might well have knocked him out.  He did repeatedly throughout the fight and made Glover miss a lot which was impressive.

I think Glover is one of the hardest hitting punchers in the UFC.  Glover connecting with punches is like repeatedly being hit by a bus.  Just to survive and fight on taking hits like that usually means someone is in incredible shape.  But it has a debilitating effect that slows someone down in the way being kicked repeatedly in the balls would sap someone's strength.  

The way Rampage countered with those uppercuts and the way he ducked under and came back with a flurry was awesome.  

Rampage usually plants his feet and plods forwards like he has cement blocks attached to his legs.  He came out in the first light on his feet, and he moved well and had some good footwork.  Vast improvement.

Glover has very good boxing and, as far as I can tell, hits extremely hard.  On top of that his wrestling and jiu jitsu look top notch and his gas tank looks great, he looks as strong and fast in the 3rd round as he is in the 1st.  

I think he's top 5, top 3.  Maybe better.  



Nova said:


> Yeah, doesn't Shogun want no part of him?
> 
> Didn't he turn down fighting him like twice now?



Yep.  Once or twice.  I would guess Shogun wasn't the only one.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 27, 2013)

Masai said:


> Semi relevant question for you guys, but do any of you have a sandbag at home? If yes, do you have it on a mobile platform or did you nail the thing to the wall or ceiling?



We have 5 in our house for different things. Instead of hanging it from the ceiling; you can have a holder (picture a portable hold up where they hung people) that goes up 8 feet and comes out 10 inches and you hang it from that (our 270lber). We also have a 150lber on the ground that we use for pick ups and movers.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 28, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> That was the most technical and strategic I've seen Rampage fight.
> 
> Glover threw some left hooks that had knock out written all over them.  Rampage moved his head just enough and rolled with the punches for it to be a glancing blow that wobbled him, rather than a direct shot to the jaw that might well have knocked him out.  He did repeatedly throughout the fight and made Glover miss a lot which was impressive.
> 
> ...



Too early for all this bud IMHO. Rampage has been on a downturn in his career, and if I remember he had landed more strikes on Golver going in to the 3rd. If Glover beats somebody in the upper tier like Bader or Davis then maybe I will consider him. At this point, i dont see him beating Bones at all, and I don't see a good result from a Rashad, Gustaffson or Machida fight for him ATM either. He'd probably knock out Hendo though


----------



## Lurko (Jan 28, 2013)

Knockout hendo, hendo has never been koed...


----------



## Lurko (Jan 28, 2013)

Man it's sad how some fighters age over time like chuck liddel, rampage jackson, and wand.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 28, 2013)

No kidding, Chuck was smart enough, so was Shamrock; Rampage is learning and may just convert to acting. On the subject of Boxing, my heart can't take Mayweather going out like Roy Jones Jr. did; he needs to do 2 more fights and quit. 

On the subject of letdowns, no one has let me down more than BJ Penn


----------



## Lurko (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah bj penn went from great to terrible


----------



## Bishop (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, he hurt me...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 28, 2013)

Gallic Rush said:


> In a kickboxing match, sure. But against Cain's constant grappling pressure JDS can't get anything going.


His TDD will help, he needs to come focus the way he did first fight.


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> That was the most technical and strategic I've seen Rampage fight.
> 
> Glover threw some left hooks that had knock out written all over them.  Rampage moved his head just enough and rolled with the punches for it to be a glancing blow that wobbled him, rather than a direct shot to the jaw that might well have knocked him out.  He did repeatedly throughout the fight and made Glover miss a lot which was impressive.
> 
> ...





TheGreatOne said:


> Too early for all this bud IMHO. Rampage has been on a downturn in his career, and if I remember he had landed more strikes on Golver going in to the 3rd. If Glover beats somebody in the upper tier like Bader or Davis then maybe I will consider him. At this point, i dont see him beating Bones at all, and I don't see a good result from a Rashad, Gustaffson or Machida fight for him ATM either. He'd probably knock out Hendo though


You guys forget he just came from ring rust and 2 knee surgeries. Page TDD has always been great, Jones only got him down once on alot of tries, Rashad as well. But I agree he is on the downfall.

Glover smashes Rashad, his BJJ is elite, and he hits like a truck. Bader isn't upper tier, he beat an injured Rampage. I like Davis but neither is he. Gus and Machida would be interesting fights.

LOL @ KO  Hendo


Obd lurker said:


> Knockout hendo, hendo has never been koed...


This


Obd lurker said:


> Man it's sad how some fighters age over time like chuck liddel, rampage jackson, and wand.


In 5 years most my favorites will be retired


Bishop said:


> No kidding, Chuck was smart enough, so was Shamrock; Rampage is learning and may just convert to acting. On the subject of Boxing, my heart can't take Mayweather going out like Roy Jones Jr. did; he needs to do 2 more fights and quit.
> 
> On the subject of letdowns, no one has let me down more than BJ Penn


Chuck wasn't smart enough, he retired once he started to lose. Not just lose but vicious KO'S.
I would love for Mayweather to retire undefeated.
Bj and Rampage are so similar, could have been so much more. Imagine Rampage vs. Randy Couture for the HW title. He would of Smashed Randy


Obd lurker said:


> Yeah bj penn went from great to terrible


First his mind then his body went.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 29, 2013)

The collapse of BJ Penn was heartbreaking. I really felt it in the Mcdonald fight


----------



## Ippy (Jan 29, 2013)

I've never been a fan...


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 29, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Too early for all this bud IMHO. Rampage has been on a downturn in his career, and if I remember he had landed more strikes on Golver going in to the 3rd. If Glover beats somebody in the upper tier like Bader or Davis then maybe I will consider him. At this point, i dont see him beating Bones at all, and I don't see a good result from a Rashad, Gustaffson or Machida fight for him ATM either. He'd probably knock out Hendo though



I'm not sure Rampage is in a downturn.  

Calling it a "downturn" could be the UFC and Bellator making excuses to shortchange Rampage on his contract offers.

He did land on Glover a lot more than he usually does.  But that's partially because his footwork and technique was much improved from his previous fights.

If everyone underestimates Glover as much as you do, I might make some dough betting on him as underdog.  



Obd lurker said:


> Yeah bj penn went from great to terrible



BJ Penn is still good.

He doesn't have the right training or coaching expertise in his corner.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 29, 2013)

Glover is over rated. I want to see Rashad face him after he takes care of nogueira


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 29, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> Glover is over rated. I want to see Rashad face him after he takes care of nogueira



I wonder if Rashad would do much better than Fabio Maldonado.  

In case you haven't seen it.


----------



## ?zil (Jan 29, 2013)

BJ Penn was an amazing fighter. It was sad to see him collapse. 

He came into martial arts so late as well; I'm impressed he made it as far as he did and as well as he did to be honest.

I do believe in mind over matter, but the age Penn came into learning martial arts; damn!

Penn was, what? Seventeen? When he started in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. He went on to be the first non-Brazilian to win the nationals(?). 

It's ridiculous.

I will put this into perspective for you guys.

I have been practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu since I was 8-years-old. I haven't even come close to winning the Brazilian Open. That is how hard it is.

So, yeah. BJ Penn, a true prodigy. It was sad to see him collapse, but at least he still has the know-how to teach. Which is most important and exciting for me. Spreading the knowledge onto a new generation of martial artists to come.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought Rampage would've gotten TKO in the fucking first round. Was Glover scared to blitz him?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 29, 2013)

As much as I think Rampage is done, and has been for years, it's never quite that easy.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 29, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> His TDD will help, he needs to come focus the way he did first fight.


What, you think his separation with his goat of a wife had him mentally shaken? JDS was as ready as you can be for a fist fight and he got broken down round by round.



Ubereem said:


> I thought Rampage would've gotten TKO in the fucking first round. Was Glover scared to blitz him?


Must have something to do with not wanting to get knocked out due to rushing in recklessly.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

Hendo's an old man now guys, he's probably gonna turn out like Big Nog if he fights again, the skill is there but the wear and tear his chin has taken from like what 15+ years of fighting will most likely start showing. 

And I really don't see Glover beating Rashad man, I don't know how you can see that so early. He's fought Fabio Maldonado who is mid-tier at best and Rampage Jackson, who barely wants to fight anymore. Don't rush into it.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 29, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> Glover is over rated. I want to see Rashad face him after he takes care of nogueira


I think Glover takes it.


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder if Rashad would do much better than Fabio Maldonado.
> 
> In case you haven't seen it.


Yes much better, Glover won't take Rashad down, only way he gets on top is by knockdown.


Ozil said:


> He came into martial arts so late as well; I'm impressed he made it as far as he did and as well as he did to be honest.


I don't agree with starting early, taken damage when your brain is still developing can't be so good for a 14/15 year old. Look at Couture or Jon Jones.


Ubereem said:


> I thought Rampage would've gotten TKO in the fucking first round. Was Glover scared to blitz him?


Yes, Rampage is a counter puncher now a days. 



Gallic Rush said:


> What, you think his separation with his goat of a wife had him mentally shaken? JDS was as ready as you can be for a fist fight and he got broken down round by round.


Ugly or not, it was his wife for 10 years.


TheGreatOne said:


> Hendo's an old man now guys, he's probably gonna turn out like Big Nog if he fights again, the skill is there but the wear and tear his chin has taken from like what 15+ years of fighting will most likely start showing.
> 
> And I really don't see Glover beating Rashad man, I don't know how you can see that so early. He's fought Fabio Maldonado who is mid-tier at best and Rampage Jackson, who barely wants to fight anymore. Don't rush into it.


I really can't imagine Hendo getting KO.

Glover hits harder and has much better Jitz.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

If Rashad goes back to his wrestling roots where he is all but dominant, he could easily decision Glover. Don't quote me on it, but if I remember right Sugars sub defense is none too shabby


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 30, 2013)

Who has went for a sub against Rashad? Tito had him in two they last fight.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 30, 2013)

Glover's wrestling looked alright but nothing compared to rashad. Plus the quickness of rashad. Glover was getting tagged with a lot of jabs by a sluggish rampage


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 30, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Ugly or not, it was his wife for 10 years.



Far as I can see he just got out of a 10 year prison sentence. He should be crying tears of joy. 

Seriously, when I first saw her I thought it was his grandmother.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought Davis did as well, I can't remember the fight clearly though. And by sub defense i don't always mean you're ability to avoid them. For instance, Bendo has great "sub defense" and he gets caught in deep ones all the time. He's just able to get out of em


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 31, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> Glover's wrestling looked alright but nothing compared to rashad. Plus the quickness of rashad. Glover was getting tagged with a lot of jabs by a sluggish rampage


Glover had more TD's against Rampage then Rashad did.
Rashad ran the whole fight against Rampage

Rampage still has the best boxing at LHW


Gallic Rush said:


> Far as I can see he just got out of a 10 year prison sentence. He should be crying tears of joy.
> 
> Seriously, when I first saw her I thought it was his grandmother.


Maybe she gives good head.


----------



## MrE (Jan 31, 2013)

Predictions for this weekend?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 31, 2013)

Featherweight *Jos? Aldo (c)* vs. Frankie Edgar 



  Light Heavyweight *Rashad Evans* vs. Ant?nio Rog?rio Nogueira 



  Heavyweight *Alistair Overeem* vs. Antonio Silva 



  Welterweight Jon Fitch vs. *Demian Maia* 



  Flyweight Joseph Benavidez vs. *Ian McCall* 



  Preliminary Card (FX)   Lightweight Gleison Tibau vs. *Evan Dunham* 



  Welterweight *Tyron Woodley* vs. Jay Hieron 



  Lightweight *Jacob Volkmann* vs. Bobby Green 



  Lightweight *Yves Edwards* vs. Isaac Vallie-Flagg 



  Preliminary Card (Facebook)   Bantamweight *Chico Camus* vs. Dustin Kimura 



  Bantamweight *Edwin Figueroa* vs. Francisco Rivera


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2013)

Agreed on all the interesting fights except I think Fitch beats Maia.


----------



## MrE (Jan 31, 2013)

Same as above. Although I guess it depends on if we get to see Exciting Fitch or Blanket Fitch. Blanket Fitch takes an easy decision win, Exciting Fitch may take an awesome decision, but will get beat up on the feet and possibly nearly subbed a minimum of six times. 

Also, Big Foot may actually die if Overeem lands the Showtime Knee.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm betting with my heart again 

Has Maia ever been LNP?


Jesus christ that knee would be epic.


----------



## MrE (Jan 31, 2013)

Not really, but he's never fought a wrestler that can stifle BJJ guys as well as Fitch can. This may sound crazy to say but I think he has a better chance if he keeps it standing.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 31, 2013)

But Fitch hasn't fought a BJJ guy like Maia neither.

Fuck this card ffffffffffffffff


----------



## MrE (Jan 31, 2013)

It's a toss-up, but if a wrestler decides to be a blanket there's not much a good BJJ guy can do, especially with the insane UFC judging system. (See: Clay Guida vs. Hatsu Hioki or Anthony Pettis.)


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah the Clay Guida v Pettis decision was horrible. Fitch has only been submitted once and that was in his first MMA fight. Granted, Maia is leaps and bounds better than Mike Pyle but i still think fitch will get the W


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 31, 2013)

Clay has changed alot.

But Maia jitz is much better then Hatsu or Pettis


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2013)

*Edgar
Evans
Overeem
Fitch*


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 31, 2013)

Bigfoot is going to get a beat down this Saturday.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2013)

Travis Browne should have beaten Bigfoot if he didn't break his ankle/foot during their match


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 31, 2013)

Kuya said:


> Travis Browne should have beaten Bigfoot if he didn't break his ankle/foot during their match



Pretty much. Bigfoot's hype has been way overblown since beating and old Fedor who just didn't care for the sport anymore. He was exposed to have mediocre stand up and very overrated ground work by both Cormier and Cain and yet is still ranked in the top 10 HW's..... Stefan Struve should be in his spot. Bigfoot should be fighting mid tiers like Kongo or Mitrione.

Edit*

He also got dropped by Mike Kyle



Overeem is going to outright slaughter him.


----------



## MrE (Jan 31, 2013)

Aldo vs. Edgar is guaranteed FOTN though. Which is awesome, because usually main events are a toss-up on whether they're to rule or be horrible. Barring some hideous injury, those guys are going to beat the living snot out of each other.

Or Aldo is going to beat the living snot out of Edgar and Edgar is going to take it like a real man,


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 31, 2013)

Jos? Aldo (c)	vs.	*Frankie Edgar* 
Rashad Evans	vs.	*Ant?nio Rog?rio Nogueira* 
*Alistair Overeem*	vs.	Antonio Silva				
Jon Fitch	vs.	*Demian Maia	* 
*Joseph Benavidez*	vs.	Ian McCall				

*Gleison Tibau*	vs.	Evan Dunham				
Tyron Woodley	vs.	*Jay Hieron* 
*Jacob Volkmann*	vs.	Bobby Green				
*Yves Edwards*	vs.	Isaac Vallie-Flagg				

*Chico Camus*	vs.	Dustin Kimura				
Edwin Figueroa	vs.	*Francisco Rivera*

...

Picking Frankie.  Aldo is strong, hits hard and has some great moves.  But he does what a lot of muay thai guys do where they throw kicks and punches and drop their hands.  Its the kind of fundamental error MT fighters like Edson Barboza make which leads to them being KO'ed.  I think maybe _maybe_ Frankie will be able to use that to his advantage if he doesn't get KO'ed or leg kicked to death.  He may not have the reach or height to really exploit it.

Rashad seems like a negative person.  I'm not sure he's ok mentally or if he's in the right frame of mind to fight well.  Picking Little Nog.

.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 31, 2013)

I wish I made these...


----------



## Ippy (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-OKajeLlyYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrE (Jan 31, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Picking Frankie.  Aldo is strong, hits hard and has some great moves.  But he does what a lot of muay thai guys do where they throw kicks and punches and drop their hands.  Its the kind of fundamental error MT fighters like Edson Barboza make which leads to them being KO'ed.  I think maybe _maybe_ Frankie will be able to use that to his advantage if he doesn't get KO'ed or leg kicked to death.  He may not have the reach or height to really exploit it.
> 
> Rashad seems like a negative person.  I'm not sure he's ok mentally or if he's in the right frame of mind to fight well.  Picking Little Nog.
> 
> .



Just commenting on the first part of your post here. Dropping your hands in a muay thai kick is not a fundamental error. MT is all about establishing distance and not taking punches on the chin. A good muay thai fighter will glady take a punch to the top of the head in exchange for a full power unchecked leg kick. Checking it prevents a strong cross counter. You'll find that most Thai's really don't give two fucks about being punched in the face. Also the swing of the hands is used to propel the hip forward, and the back hand will switch places with the front to guard (if only briefly) 

And just to clarify, Aldo and Barboza are not good MT fighters. They're B level at best, probably worse, but they're striking is so much higher than most other people in the UFC it doesn't even matter. 

I don't know how to embed video, but here's a high level MT fight to illustrate what I'm talking about. 

Barrera's reaction to Pacquio's knock out. $$$$$  


Fast forward to 7:40 if you want to skip the warm-up rounds.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 31, 2013)

Nova said:


> I wish I made these...





Kuya said:


> Travis Browne should have beaten Bigfoot if he didn't break his ankle/foot during their match


Travis is overrated. 


Majinsaga said:


> Pretty much. Bigfoot's hype has been way overblown since beating and old Fedor who just didn't care for the sport anymore. He was exposed to have mediocre stand up and very overrated ground work by both Cormier and Cain and yet is still ranked in the top 10 HW's..... Stefan Struve should be in his spot. Bigfoot should be fighting mid tiers like Kongo or Mitrione.
> 
> Edit*
> 
> ...


Because Kyle hits like a bitch right?


MrE said:


> Aldo vs. Edgar is guaranteed FOTN though. Which is awesome, because usually main events are a toss-up on whether they're to rule or be horrible. Barring some hideous injury, those guys are going to beat the living snot out of each other.
> 
> Or Aldo is going to beat the living snot out of Edgar and Edgar is going to take it like a real man,


Maz is reffing we might see an early stoppage.


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Picking Frankie.  Aldo is strong, hits hard and has some great moves.  But he does what a lot of muay thai guys do where they throw kicks and punches and drop their hands.  Its the kind of fundamental error MT fighters like Edson Barboza make which leads to them being KO'ed.  I think maybe _maybe_ Frankie will be able to use that to his advantage if he doesn't get KO'ed or leg kicked to death.  He may not have the reach or height to really exploit it.
> 
> Rashad seems like a negative person.  I'm not sure he's ok mentally or if he's in the right frame of mind to fight well.  Picking Little Nog.
> 
> .


Name how many times Aldo has been tagged while throwing his kick?
Edson throws his kicks in punching range. 


MrE said:


> Just commenting on the first part of your post here. Dropping your hands in a muay thai kick is not a fundamental error. MT is all about establishing distance and not taking punches on the chin. A good muay thai fighter will glady take a punch to the top of the head in exchange for a full power unchecked leg kick. Checking it prevents a strong cross counter. You'll find that most Thai's really don't give two fucks about being punched in the face. Also the swing of the hands is used to propel the hip forward, and the back hand will switch places with the front to guard (if only briefly)
> 
> And just to clarify, Aldo and Barboza are not good MT fighters. They're B level at best, probably worse, but they're striking is so much higher than most other people in the UFC it doesn't even matter.
> 
> ...


Barboza had a professional MT career and only lost 3 times. Thats better then B imo.


Dropping your hands might not be a bad thing, it can help you sprawl if they shoot during the kick.


----------



## MrE (Jan 31, 2013)

Haha, no, he isn't. Trust me on this. Having a good record in muay thai doesn't mean you are A level. In fact, having so few defeats is how I know he isn't world caliber. 

Saenchai is the best muay thai fighter on the planet, one of the best of all time, and he lost three times last year. Barboza probably fought local talent in Brazil and beat them. The international level is a far, far more dangerous place.

Barboza could obviously kick their ass in mma.

edit: I forgot about this until you said something, but the reason Barboza even went to mma in the first place was because he was turned down by K1.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 31, 2013)

Nova said:


> [YOUTUBE]-OKajeLlyYw[/YOUTUBE]



That is too funny!



MrE said:


> Just commenting on the first part of your post here. Dropping your hands in a muay thai kick is not a fundamental error. MT is all about establishing distance and not taking punches on the chin.



MT has a different concept & definition of what an error is.  Given that MT has knees, elbows and shin kicks.  And considering how easy & common it is for people to break their hands landing punches.  Most MT tend to favor developing and practicing everything except punches on the theory that elbows, knees and shins almost never break & are therefore more reliable.  Punching techniques are where MT fighters are generally least developed which leads to many dropping their hands and getting away with it.  If they can get away with it, its not so much an error.

But in boxing and MMA where a punch can be just as lethal as a knee, a kick or an elbow; I would say it is a fundamental error.

When Barboza delivers a leg kick he drops his left hand(like Aldo does).  Towards the end of the fight, Jamie Varner fires a right hand whenever Barboza throws a leg kick & it always connects as Barboza's left hand is always down near his waist.



I'm not sure if Edgar can do what Varner did, but I think Aldo may always be open to a counter after he throws a technique.  His hands are always down.

It wouldn't be an issue in MT where punches aren't so dangerous, but in MMA where punchers can knock a person out as easily as kickers, it could be an error.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Name how many times Aldo has been tagged while throwing his kick?
> Edson throws his kicks in punching range.



True.


----------



## MrE (Jan 31, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> That is too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a very common misconception. Thailand has had many international boxing champions that were former Thai fighters. Many of these are considered some of the best boxers of all-time, like Kaosai Galaxy. Somluck was trained as a muay thai fighter and won the silver medal in boxing at the olympics. Veraphol is another famous example, and there's many more. Punches are extremely common methods of knockouts.

Dutch Fighters like Ramon Dekkers, Rob Kaman, Ernesto Hoost, and others were famous for creating a style that blended boxing and low kicks. But they still couldn't beat the Thai's, and were often KO'd with punches. The Farangs with the most success were foreigners that emulated Thai style: Danny Bills, Toshio Fujiwara, Damien Alamos, etc. 

Barboza is just not a very good muay thai fighter. As Naruto Uzamaki mentioned, he throws leg kicks within punching range, which is a giant no-no. 
He's talented at applying stand up striking with mma, but he's bad at manipulating distance.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 31, 2013)

MrE said:


> Haha, no, he isn't. Trust me on this. Having a good record in muay thai doesn't mean you are A level. In fact, having so few defeats is how I know he isn't world caliber.
> 
> Saenchai is the best muay thai fighter on the planet, one of the best of all time, and he lost three times last year. Barboza probably fought local talent in Brazil and beat them. The international level is a far, far more dangerous place.
> 
> ...


I agree with the fact that a record doesnt show a fighters true potential.

Buakaw > Saenchai

I didn't know that about Barboza though.


----------



## MrE (Jan 31, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I agree with the fact that a record doesnt show a fighters true potential.
> 
> Buakaw > Saenchai
> 
> I didn't know that about Barboza though.



People love Buakaw because he competed in K1 and won two MAX GP's. He's very talented, but he was a mid level fighter in Thailand before he left for Japan.  He made a ton of money abroad and barely lost, whereas in Thailand even the best fighters lose a few times every year. He basically made the wise choice to fight easier competition and make more money. His stablemate, The Emperor- Namsaknoi Por Pramuk was better. 

It might sound hard to believe, but there are fighters that never leave Thailand that would destroy every person Buakaw has beaten while laughing about it. Saenchai weighs 130 pounds and regularly obliterates professional fighters that weight up to 20 pounds more than him casually.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 31, 2013)

Just curious but how do professional muy thai fighters and karate masters like chuck norris stack up to top level boxers?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 31, 2013)

MrE said:


> This is a very common misconception. Thailand has had many international boxing champions that were former Thai fighters. Many of these are considered some of the best boxers of all-time, like Kaosai Galaxy. Somluck was trained as a muay thai fighter and won the silver medal in boxing at the olympics. Veraphol is another famous example, and there's many more. Punches are extremely common methods of knockouts.
> 
> Dutch Fighters like Ramon Dekkers, Rob Kaman, Ernesto Hoost, and others were famous for creating a style that blended boxing and low kicks. But they still couldn't beat the Thai's, and were often KO'd with punches. The Farangs with the most success were foreigners that emulated Thai style: Danny Bills, Toshio Fujiwara, Damien Alamos, etc.
> 
> ...



I'm not claiming thailand or muay thai doesn't have good punchers or boxers.

Only that MT emphasizes kicks, elbows and knees over punches in the way taekwondo emphasizes kicks over other techniques. 

I've never heard of Kaosai Galaxy.  But looking at his highlights, it looks like he KO'ed a lot of MT fighters who had their hands low who had no interest in defending against punches.  

[YOUTUBE]7370k-7n0HU[/YOUTUBE]

They had their hands low because they're aren't a lot of good punchers in MT and they normally can get away with it.

Anyways, re-watching Barboza vs Varner is looks like Varner only countered one of those leg kicks.  But still Barboza's defense wasn't what it could be and I don't know that Aldo's defense is much better.

Also's leg kicks and techniques work because people are moving away from him when he throws them.  I think if Edgar gives him some angles things could be different.  Edgar never really took a step back and constantly tried to counter Bendo whenever he threw something.  He caught Bendo's kick so many times, even if he didn't find a use for it.



Obd lurker said:


> Just curious but how do professional muy thai fighters and karate masters like chuck norris stack up to top level boxers?



Hard to say.

Everyone has their own unique style.


----------



## MrE (Jan 31, 2013)

^Those were all boxers. See the shoes?



Obd lurker said:


> Just curious but how do professional muy thai fighters and karate masters like chuck norris stack up to top level boxers?



Chuck Norris wouldn't have done well. He was an American karate point fighter which was semi-contact. He never competed in full contact knockout rules. There are other American karate fighters that did very well in kickboxing though- Benny the Jet, Blinky Rodriquez, Dennis Alexio, Don Wilson, and Rick Roufus were a few. 

Top level thai guys will beat boxers almost every time. Boxers stand with the lead toe pointed inwards to push off the instep when closing distance, whereas thai fighters stand with the lead foot outwards to check leg kicks. This makes a HUGE difference. If you can't check a leg kick, that's game over. And if you turn the foot outwards, it totally messes up your boxing stance. Here's an example of how most MT vs Boxers go.

Barrera's reaction to Pacquio's knock out. $$$$$  


Arthur Williams was a multi time IBF champ, in case you wondering. Not a scrub at all. 

In the case of Karate fighters, it depends on the style. American Karate fighters vs. Boxers would probably lean in favor of the boxers, especially at heavier weights. If we're talking dutch kickboxing or Kyokushin it swings back in favor of the Karate guys, especially at lower weights. 

If you don't know Kyokushin, here's a HL of my favorite Kyokushin fighter, and the guy in my av- Andy Hug. 

Barrera's reaction to Pacquio's knock out. $$$$$


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 31, 2013)

*Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani*
*Dana: *they are starting UFC rankings. Their own official rankings. Wow.

*Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani
Dana:* 90 media members will vote on the rankings. The Monday after this event polls will go out and it will begin.

*Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani
Dana:* buuuut regardless of the rankings, I'll put together the fights the people want to see.

*Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani*
UFC thinks it would be easier for casual fans to follow the sport with rankings.



> UFC Fighter Rankings by FightMetric will poll opinions from sports media worldwide and will be recognized by the UFC and integrated into its broadcast and featured on UFC.com. Voting will be open to media immediately after each live event with results made available to UFC.com within 24 hours.
> 
> Media members will vote for top fighters, currently active in the UFC, by weight class and pound-for-pound. A fighter can only appear in one weight division at a time. The champion and interim champions of each division are set in the first and second positions respectively and are not eligible for voting by media. However, champions can be voted on for the pound-for-pound rankings. Media voting is by invitation only and interested media members can apply at UFC.com/Rankings.



Barrera's reaction to Pacquio's knock out. $$$$$


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds like a bad idea to me... It's only going to allow Dana to give title shots to whoever the hell he wants. Undeserving title shots everywhere...

"Media members" are most likely just another term for Dana's buddies.


----------



## MrE (Jan 31, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Sounds like a bad idea to me... It's only going to allow Dana to give title shots to whoever the hell he wants. Undeserving title shots everywhere...
> 
> "Media members" are most likely just another term for Dana's buddies.



He does that already.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 1, 2013)

MrE said:


> He does that already.



True. But now he's just slapping it in our faces.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 1, 2013)

Galaxy hands remind me of Pacman's not sure why.

The new rankings is redundant, will they include guys outside of the UFC? Dana gives title shots out like they candy so why use em?

[YOUTUBE]KNxnzObOeaI[/YOUTUBE] 

Bigfoot: Respect me
Overeem: I'm going to fucking destroy you.


----------



## MrE (Feb 1, 2013)

This is what's going to happen to Big Foot. 

Barrera's reaction to Pacquio's knock out. $$$$$


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 1, 2013)

I dont see how a Kyokushin fighter would do well against a boxer, their chins would get checked real quick assuming they fought a boxer of equal skill in their respective style.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 1, 2013)

X

"Just land in Vegas. Rumors of a HUGE drug test failure. Not a shock. Working on details. U figure it out."


oh boy


----------



## MrE (Feb 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont see how a Kyokushin fighter would do well against a boxer, their chins would get checked real quick assuming they fought a boxer of equal skill in their respective style.



Leg kicks.


----------



## MrE (Feb 1, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> X
> 
> "Just land in Vegas. Rumors of a HUGE drug test failure. Not a shock. Working on details. U figure it out."
> 
> ...



Yup, I heard about it. Loretta Hunt is still trying to confirm. There should be something up in a few hours. It's still just rumors atm.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 1, 2013)

Rampage maybe   ?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 1, 2013)

X

so no one from ufc 156.

We was all thinking Reem lmao.


----------



## MrE (Feb 1, 2013)

It's not Reem or Rampage. I have to keep it quiet until the story breaks since it's just a rumor. I really fucking hate this sport sometimes though.


----------



## MrE (Feb 1, 2013)

And it's out. Vitor was officially on TRT, Whether it was approved by the UFC or not is still is up in the air. That's not all to the story though. The UFC may have some explaining to do.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuck yes Anderson vs Bisping. We get to see Bisping getting KO'd in 1 year!


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2013)

WAR REEM!

Also, did anyone see the latest episode of The Reem?  When they showed the scene with his grammy, it was touching.

  Tell me that shit isn't adorable!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 1, 2013)

Whats so good about that video?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Whats so good about that video?




Do you not see a little girl, just north of toddler, being PERFECT on the pads?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2013)

Skipped before the pads.

Weigh ins were nice, can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 2, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> X
> 
> so no one from ufc 156.
> 
> We was all thinking Reem lmao.



I know. I was shitting on myself.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 2, 2013)

MrE said:


> Leg kicks.



Are they even trained to put in enough hip to the point that their leg kicks would be that damaging?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2013)

Can you guys believe this card held up?


----------



## Arishem (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm so happy that Bobby shut Volkmann's stupid mouth.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

Shit I missed the prelims. Did Tyrone Woodley actually win by KO  ?


----------



## eHav (Feb 2, 2013)

in 30 something secs i belive. tho i missed it, was at a birthday party. now im home for the main card, wich is stacked as hell


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Feb 2, 2013)

haha, yes in 36 seconds


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

Tyrone got his shit together.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Feb 2, 2013)

damn, the dunham - tiabu fight was pretty damn good


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2013)

Not like Jay has a good chin.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Feb 2, 2013)

Joseph is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

Ugh Kate Winslow. P4P Worst referee


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Feb 2, 2013)

how the fuck is maia taking fitch down so easily


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> how the fuck is maia taking fitch down so easily



Probably from his experience in the middleweight division. Being able to take down guys who are naturally above 185+. Now at this weight it's like taking down a large child or small adult.

Boring as hell fight though....


----------



## eHav (Feb 2, 2013)

damn, maia doesnt let go of fitch


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

OH SHIT HERE IT COMES!


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Feb 2, 2013)

r.i.p Bigfoot


----------



## Arishem (Feb 2, 2013)

The strength of man will bring down this vulgar mountain.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 2, 2013)

Overroids took his super soldier serum today, big foot is fucked


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

Is it just me, or does it look a bit empty in the arena tonight?


----------



## eHav (Feb 2, 2013)

so hyped for this


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG IM PUMPED UP!


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

This isn't going past the first or second round, that's for sure.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, I stand corrected.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Feb 2, 2013)

HOLY SHIT WTF OMG


----------



## eHav (Feb 2, 2013)

OMFG OMFG OMFG


----------



## Arishem (Feb 2, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Wasn't expecting that one.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

WOW WHAT THE FUCK!!!! :WOW


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2013)

DUDE ARE YOU SERIOUS?!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 2, 2013)

Where are the Overeem fans, had a feeling this would happen!


----------



## Early (Feb 2, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

ROID DONT MEAN SHIT TO A BIGFOOT

ALL HAIL BIGFOOT SILVA

DESTROYER OF THE OVERRATED


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

Hype train is now officially dead .


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2013)

Jesus christ Overeem you retard.


----------



## eHav (Feb 2, 2013)

sherdog gonna implode


----------



## Early (Feb 2, 2013)

Dominated Fedor and Kicked Oveereems arse in the standup. All he does is expose frauds


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2013)

Overeem laughed at JDS now this.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 2, 2013)

what the fuck was overeem doing there

stupid


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

eHav said:


> sherdog gonna implode



LMAO Suicide Watch for 80% of the users on that forum.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

Early said:


> *Dominated Fedor* and Kicked Oveereems arse in the standup. All he does is *expose frauds*



Please let's not go there  ...


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 2, 2013)

it was that wrestling crazy trying to ground some1 like silva


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Arishem (Feb 2, 2013)

I was calling for Overeem to win, but him standing right in front of Bigfoot with his hands down was concerning me earlier in the fight. Those worries were justified.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2013)

HW division is fucked, who is next?


----------



## eHav (Feb 2, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> LMAO Suicide Watch for 80% of the users on that forum.



as expected 



> Error 503 Service Unavailable
> 
> Service Unavailable
> Guru Meditation:
> ...



over there xD


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 2, 2013)

Who is Velasquez supposed to defend against now? No way should JDS get an immediate rematch.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Feb 2, 2013)

wow, from the moment i saw Reem's disregard for Silva's striking, I just knew it was a matter of time


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 2, 2013)

Overroids was Overdrive'd by big foot


----------



## Arishem (Feb 2, 2013)

Cormier is going to have to make a decision.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2013)

Bigfoot is now the Pride, WAMMA, Dream, K1 and Strikeforce HW champ of the world


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

eHav said:


> as expected
> 
> 
> 
> over there xD



lol. The Banhammer and dubs are coming in. The mods are gonna have a busy night tonight.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 2, 2013)

pretty sure its down because people are wanting to say hahaha i told you so regarding reem

he isn't the most popular fighter there

and yeah, this fucks up the hw division.

reem jds next i guess

bigfoot cain 2? no thanks


----------



## eHav (Feb 2, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> wow, from the moment i saw Reem's disregard for Silva's striking, I just knew it was a matter of time





Overeem's mindset for this fight sumarized


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 2, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Bigfoot is now the Pride, WAMMA, Dream, K1 and Strikeforce HW champ of the world



Edit: Never mind, forgot about the Werdum-Overeem fight. I wish I could completely forget it, lol.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 2, 2013)

I wonder if Hunt will get contender status if he punches through Struve.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> pretty sure its down because people are wanting to say hahaha i told you so regarding reem
> 
> *he isn't the most popular fighter there*
> 
> ...



Well not anymore he isn't.

Overeem AV's and Sigs are being removed faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I didn't know he beat Werdum .


Overeem beat Werdum to take that belt.................. is anyone still shocked?


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 2, 2013)

Come on lil' Nog. Take another win tonight for the Brazilians.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2013)

JDS going off on twitter. Lol


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Feb 2, 2013)

rashad is disappointing me


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 2, 2013)

werdum cain next?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2013)

Cain is in for a long lay off if he waits for Werdum.


----------



## eHav (Feb 3, 2013)

i expected more of rashad tbh, i still put him above lyoto at 205


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 3, 2013)

Rashad lost a step?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 3, 2013)

Dude looking like he back at that LHW life without the cell tech lol


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2013)

Extremely boring boxing match.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 3, 2013)

blackzillians sigh


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Feb 3, 2013)

Rashad deserved to lose


----------



## Arishem (Feb 3, 2013)

He got hit with the same combination over and over.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 3, 2013)

Night of the upsets but ALDO IS ABOUT TO WIN!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 3, 2013)

Lil Nog with the W! 

Evans has nothing for Silva, he probably think he as good as GSP or something.


----------



## Sine (Feb 3, 2013)

war edgar


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 3, 2013)

What the fuck Reem, why the fuck!!!!


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 3, 2013)

Aldo's taking this IMO.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 3, 2013)

I LOVE THIS ALDO AND FRANKIE CHANTS


----------



## eHav (Feb 3, 2013)

aldo seems soo good compared to frankie so far


----------



## Early (Feb 3, 2013)

Edgar's lateral movements are fucking with Aldo's timing. Hard to counter when you can count on the other guy setting their feet long enough


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Early (Feb 3, 2013)

great great fight. Frankie has a chanc to have stolen it. Wow when was the last time you saw Aldo not open it up offensively


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Feb 3, 2013)

i give aldo the win but 49 - 46? really?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow Vegas booing? Man fuck them.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 3, 2013)

49-46? lol what. Oh well, Aldo won like I predicted. Shitty judging as usual though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2013)

Omg, that was some pretty shitty judging.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 3, 2013)

The fence punch convinced the judges to give the last two rounds to Aldo. He definitely won the fight, but not by those scores.


----------



## eHav (Feb 3, 2013)

aldo got it 48-47 easy. most of what frankie did in the last 2 round didnt amount to much tho, and aldo kept blocking his rushes anyway. 

quality over quantity


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2013)

Overroids getting ktfo and Rashad now as washed up as Rampage. A good night for all.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2013)

49-46 is something I expected from one judge, because there's always a coke-baby on the panel - but two of them?

They need new judges across the board.

Got no issue with Aldo winning, but if the judges were qualified, it would have been 48-47 unanimous, or split decision. No one would have had a 49 at all. Good fight, and even though Joe was being his passive-aggressive self, goading Frankie to complain about the decision - you could see he was frustrated at the scoring.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 3, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## eHav (Feb 3, 2013)

cant even open fightmetric, but they had it 49-46 for aldo last i heard

ppl giving so many rounds to edgar clearly dont measure what he was really doing. he was going forward hitting aldo for no damage, and getting blasted in the face afterwards..that isnt winning


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh shit Anthony Pettis wants to drop to FW and fight Aldo


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 3, 2013)

Watching that press conference.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol at some of the post fight responses of the losers.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I like to see Reem V. Mir or Carwin. Those would be good fights.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 3, 2013)

eHav said:


> ppl giving so many rounds to edgar clearly dont measure what he was really doing. he was going forward hitting aldo for no damage, and getting blasted in the face afterwards..that isnt winning


Yup.

Rogan would comment on Edgar's initial flurry, but always fail to comment on Aldo's counter.  While Edgar _looked _busy, Aldo _was _busy... scoring significant damage.

It was similar to Edgar vs. Bendo 1, where Edgar was catching kicks, but only after the damage had already been done.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 3, 2013)

Fight was pretty good last night.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm still shocked


----------



## eHav (Feb 3, 2013)

this should be a pretty humbling ppv for some guys. overeem should take ppl seriously, rashad should stop trying to be chuck liddel and take fights to the ground where he is clearly dominant, and frankie cant count of that fighting style of his anymore, since it seems its never enough to win


----------



## Bishop (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not, Silva literally dedicated over a year of intense training to beat Reem. Reem spent a year looking for sponsors, fighting the incorrect suspension for him taking PEDs and recovering from an injury.

The great thing is, everytime Reem loses, he gets much better by changing up in some way.


Rashad needs to stop trying to be a striker and take it to the ground, the whole fight was a letdown in that everyone expected for him to take it to the ground after getting a weeks supply of knuckle sammiches.


----------



## eHav (Feb 3, 2013)

also, just watched the post press, and bigfoot seems a pretty nice guy. never really liked him much after the fedor fight but hes a nice guy and i cant seem to not like him anymore


----------



## Bishop (Feb 3, 2013)

He's a simple guy; he was a little arrogant back in 2010, but that's changed; his win over Reem will humble the shit out of Reem as he had every reason and opportunity to win. I'm looking forward to their next fight as Cain chills on top.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 3, 2013)

Why didnt Overeem throw kicks man. I'm still shocked.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 3, 2013)

Still find it a bit hard to believe Reem lost like that... I'm thinking JDS vs Reem might actually happen next...


----------



## Ippy (Feb 3, 2013)

Who else loves the sweet irony of Fitch getting Fitched???


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 3, 2013)

He took some big shots from a pretty powerful guy. People keep saying his chin is glass are dumb, it's fine and he can take some hits but his heart and ability to perform under pressure have always been in question for good reason. He has folded so many times but in recent years it looked like that was going to change, but nope.

Cock guy just got a chicken heart!


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Feb 4, 2013)

anyone else think Pettis vs Edgar should happen


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 4, 2013)

In the future, but not now. Pettis needs his title shot, and as good as Aldo-Pettis sounds, I really think Lamas deserves that FW title shot next.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 4, 2013)

Korean Zombie!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 4, 2013)

I love KZ but isn't he still on that injury time? When is he allowed to get back?


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 4, 2013)

lmao


----------



## MrE (Feb 4, 2013)

Man. Who predicted Overeem getting destroyed? Oh well. He'll be back. Props to BigFoot for pulling the major upset. And in response to whoever said Kyokushin guys lacked the power to stop boxers with kicks, I present you with...

Glaube Feitosa
Franciscio Filho

Semmy Schilt
Ewerton Texeira
Andy Hug
Davit Kiria


----------



## MrE (Feb 4, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Overroids getting ktfo and Rashad now as washed up as Rampage. A good night for all.



I love the world of mma fans, where losing two fights in a row after going 17-1 means you're washed up.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 4, 2013)

Look whatg ppl are saying after pacman got ko'd...


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 4, 2013)

MrE said:


> Man. Who predicted Overeem getting destroyed? Oh well. He'll be back. Props to BigFoot for pulling the major upset. And in response to whoever said Kyokushin guys lacked the power to stop boxers with kicks, I present you with...
> 
> Glaube Feitosa
> Franciscio Filho
> ...





MrE said:


> I love the world of mma fans, where losing two fights in a row after going 17-1 means you're washed up.


Semmy Schilt is god-like man I remember that name well from K-1. And yeah, haha fans are so fickle today they never stick by their man. Rashad just had a somewhat successful outing against Jon Jones the best in the world, and then he gets decisioned by Lil' Nog who still is pretty legit and now hes washed up


----------



## MrE (Feb 4, 2013)

Combat sports has the worst fan base on the planet.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 4, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Semmy Schilt is god-like man I remember that name well from K-1. And yeah, haha fans are so fickle today they never stick by their man. Rashad just had a somewhat successful outing against Jon Jones the best in the world, and then he gets decisioned by Lil' Nog who still is pretty legit and now hes washed up


Hashad definitely had a somewhat successful outing against Bones... decisioning a guy who previously destroyed everyone put in front of him (bar Bonnar).

I mean, it may not have been the ideal outcome, but it was still far better than anyone else that came before him.

Hashad has to go back to his wrestling.



MrE said:


> Combat sports has the worst fan base on the planet.


Yup.

There's really nothing much else to say.  It's a simple truth.

Part of the problem is the inherent nature of combat sports.  Unless fighters start having televised fights every week, the usual logical fallacies fight fans employ are just going to persist.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 4, 2013)

Ippy said:


> Hashad definitely had a somewhat successful outing against Bones... decisioning a guy who previously destroyed everyone put in front of him (bar Bonnar).
> 
> I mean, it may not have been the ideal outcome, but it was still far better than anyone else that came before him.
> 
> ...



I don't know how much wrestling will help him in a fight with Bones man, in the beggining of his career Bones was all about having an unorthodox style and wrestling. He has moved away from the wrestling aspect in his last few fights (sans the sub on Vitor) and has focused on standup. I still think he'd be able to employ some awesome wrestling if needed though


----------



## Ippy (Feb 4, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> I don't know how much wrestling will help him in a fight with Bones man, in the beggining of his career Bones was all about having an unorthodox style and wrestling. He has moved away from the wrestling aspect in his last few fights (sans the sub on Vitor) and has focused on standup. I still think he'd be able to employ some awesome wrestling if needed though


Standing with Bones definitely wasn't working for him.

Maybe if someone's able to put him on his back, and keep him there, we'd see his opponent have some success.

It damn sure can't be found in standing, in the clinch, against the cage, in the guard, from the mount....


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 4, 2013)

When's silva fighting gsp

Would hate for that to turn into a money - pac situation


----------



## Ippy (Feb 4, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> When's silva fighting gsp




Funny guy...



The Prodigy said:


> Would hate for that to turn into a money - pac situation


It already is.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 4, 2013)

So they're just just circle jerkin than? Wonder hoed they do as heavyweights


----------



## Kuya (Feb 4, 2013)

Fights I wanna see after UFC 156

Edgar vs. Urijah Faber/Anthony Pettis
Jose Aldo vs. Pettis or Gray Maynard at Lightweight
Bigfoot Silva vs. Stefan Struve for HW Title Shot
Rashad Evans vs. Hector Lombard or Chris Weidman at Middleweight
Lil Nog vs. Gustaffson or Shogun


----------



## MrE (Feb 4, 2013)

Pettis is rematching Bendo for the belt next.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 4, 2013)

Pettis vs Aldo @ LW doesn't make much sense, and he won't take that fight. Him and White have made it clear he's fighting for the title next next. Plus what happens to the FW strap?

Gus is fighting Mousasi. If he wins that fight, he's probably fighting for the title next. Who knows though with the Hendo-Machida fight scheduled. That's this month and the Gus-Mousasi fight is the same month as Jones-Sonnen, so I don't think they're going to make Jones wait for a fight between the winners of those two match-ups.

I'd love to see Nog-Rua II though. 

And unfortunately I see Struve subbing Hunt in the 2nd round, but seeing Silva-Struve for #1 contender is just really strange.


----------



## MrE (Feb 4, 2013)

Struve is probably going to take Hunt down and sub him, but if it stays standing Struve is going to get brutally KO'd. 

Mark Hunt vs. JDS would one of the most epic stand-up wars ever, because neither guy is shooting for a takedown and they both have adamantium heads. 

Hunt loses to Cain 9/10 times though.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2013)

> "Two of the baddest dudes in the fight business are going to fight at  145 pounds," White said. "These guys are two of the most amazing,  gravity-defying athletes in the sport. I am so pumped for this fight."


-Dana white
well its happening!


----------



## Ippy (Feb 5, 2013)

Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut...

Pettis didn't want to fight Bendo???


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 5, 2013)

He just wanted the quicker fight, talked about it on the MMA Hour.



> Honestly, right now, I don't know, I don't want to wait. Aldo just fought, I know I can make 145 and I think the world wants to see that fight, it has fireworks written all over it for sure. I still want the 155 strap, too. I'm torn between both. I think me and Benson have some unfinished business and I think I am the guy to beat Ben Henderson, but, I'm just tired of waiting man. I'm just stuck. I hate being in these positions where I can't do anything. I can't fight, I can't take fights. I just want to keep going. I don't know. Who knows man. I know I can beat Ben Henderson. He is a very good guy, I respect him, I respect all of these guys but I think they need to put the fights that world wants to see and I think the world wants to see both of these fights and I'm excited to be a part of either one.
> 
> I'm just tired of getting passed up. Who knows what happens in the lightweight fight. Who knows what injuries are going to occur and how long that's going to take.
> 
> ...





> I think he's really spooked, for sure, about having to repeat of a few years ago," echoed Pettis' head coach, Duke Roufus. I mean, I remember watching the [Edgar vs. Maynard II] fight on New Year's Eve, going, ‘Wow, we've got us a great title fight coming up with Frankie Edgar, and then the tables were turned. In this business nothing is sure.
> 
> I only cut like two pounds to make 155. I have a clean diet and I barely cut any weight when it's time to get down to '55. I mean, if my teammate Erik Koch can do it, I'm pretty sure I could.
> 
> ...



He also said that with his teammate Koch @ FW, he wasn't interested in that division but with his recent loss it was cool between them for him to go for that. I hope he beats Aldo, not gonna lie really nervous. Not sure if his style is going to be as effective, hope him and his coaches got a great game-plan in mind!


----------



## Ippy (Feb 5, 2013)

I think, career-wise, it makes for more sense to fight the guy who you already beat, at the weight class you're currently fighting in.

Now he has to cut 10 extra pounds to fight a seemingly invincible fighter.

Also....





> "Anthony has his number, and Ben knows that,"


I'm going to have to disagree with that.  Even though Bendo did lose the first fight, it was CLOSE.  Prior to the Showtime Kick, that fight was a toss up as far as scoring.  Also, look at both fighter's post-WEC careers.

It's not like a Rampage/Iceman situation.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, I don't really agree with that either. Iirc, I had that fight 49-47 for Pettis. I haven't seen it in a minute though, what a fight that was.


----------



## MrE (Feb 5, 2013)

Pettis vs Aldo would be fantastic, but this would put the other featherweight contenders on hold for the second time. KZ deserves his shot.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2013)

Aldo wont have to worry about the TD. Pettis MAIN weapon will be taken away in the first 2RDS.


----------



## MrE (Feb 5, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Aldo wont have to worry about the TD. Pettis MAIN weapon will be taken away in the first 2RDS.



Unless he knows how to leg check.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2013)

Aldo kicks so fast.


----------



## MrE (Feb 5, 2013)

Pettis can still check them. It's not a common move in the UFC because having one leg in the air is a bad idea under the threat of take-downs. 

Unless Pettis surprises everyone and busts out the grappling he used against Jeremy Stephens.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone just see that KO on the ultimate fighter? Jeeezzeeee


----------



## Lurko (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes! I did, it was a good ass intense fight and then that knockout happen, remember don't ever bully someone because all it does is make them a animal.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2013)

Imagine Uriha finding his bullies. He would murder them.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 5, 2013)

He would, I knew it was going to be him from the beginning.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 5, 2013)

Did the Black guy get KO? Didn't watch, was playing Skyward Sword.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 5, 2013)

No black guy has a name and he did the ko.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2013)

The apology afterwards was nasty.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 5, 2013)

Kuya said:


> Fights I wanna see after UFC 156
> 
> Edgar vs. Urijah Faber/Anthony Pettis
> Jose Aldo vs. Pettis or Gray Maynard at Lightweight
> ...



Shogun? Take him off the list man, and I find it very unlikely that Aldo will move up unless its for a two-division champ fight like Penn vs GSP

EDIT: Uriah's kick was so incredibly fast! I hope he reaches top contender status before Silva retires this guy is gonna be a monster in the UFC


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2013)

Anderson destroys him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Got damn!

I was reading an interview with Kharitonov recently. I hope they get him in the UFC, same with Barnett.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 6, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> No black guy has a name and he did the ko.



Urijah Hall, it like he was on the stretcher.


----------



## MrE (Feb 6, 2013)

Kharitonov needs the motivation to get back in shape. He got destroyed in his last fight at the Glory/Dream NYE event, but that was kickboxing. 

I doubt Barnett will ever be in the UFC after the history he had with Dana and co. I wouldn't mind seeing a move to Bellator though. I'm going to the tournament finale tomorrow night, which should be awesome.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like you were right, damn! Had some good potential match-ups, and I really wanted to see him and Nogueira have one more fight.



> Josh Barnett may not be coming back to the UFC after all.
> 
> According to Barnett's manager Leland LaBarre, Barnett has officially declined the promotion's latest contract offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ippy (Feb 6, 2013)

Please.

That man's urine is perpetually at the boiling point.  He wouldn't last more than a week before getting popped for roids.

Also, I still don't understand the hype.  You'd think this was 2005, the way most people are talking about him.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 6, 2013)

MrE said:


> Kharitonov needs the motivation to get back in shape. He got destroyed in his last fight at the Glory/Dream NYE event, but that was kickboxing.
> 
> I doubt Barnett will ever be in the UFC after the history he had with Dana and co. I wouldn't mind seeing a move to Bellator though. I'm going to the tournament finale tomorrow night, which should be awesome.



Awesome. Have fun man. Last MMA event I attended was UFC On FOX 4. It sucks that they only come to LA every three years though .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 6, 2013)

MrE said:


> Pettis vs Aldo would be fantastic, but this would put the other featherweight contenders on hold for the second time. KZ deserves his shot.



Well im back sigh some god UFC Cards folks

 im glad pettis dropped down im a huge fan and FW is lacking contenders IMO 
Yes KZ and Lamas deserve a shot, they arnt marketable to sell a fight so UFC cant book them so I think let them fight for the number 1 spot and people will get to know them


Rashad should fight Shogun after his horrid performance


----------



## MrE (Feb 6, 2013)

Ippy said:


> Please.
> 
> That man's urine is perpetually at the boiling point.  He wouldn't last more than a week before getting popped for roids.
> 
> Also, I still don't understand the hype.  You'd think this was 2005, the way most people are talking about him.



They do testing in Strikeforce. I haven't seen anyone hyping Barnett as a world beater, but there's only a few people in the UFC that could deal with him relatively easily. 



Majinsaga said:


> Awesome. Have fun man. Last MMA event I attended was UFC On FOX 4. It sucks that they only come to LA every three years though .



You're in LA? Man, there's tons of awesome muay thai cards that happen around that area every year. I wish I lived there. Georgia is a combat sports wasteland, for the most part.


----------



## MrE (Feb 6, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Well im back sigh some god UFC Cards folks
> 
> im glad pettis dropped down im a huge fan and FW is lacking contenders IMO
> Yes KZ and Lamas deserve a shot, they arnt marketable to sell a fight so UFC cant book them so I think let them fight for the number 1 spot and people will get to know them
> ...



I don't agree that KZ isn't marketable.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 6, 2013)

KZ turned down a title shot last year. The UFC matchmakers and Dana don't forget things like that.

He's earned his spot as top 5 in the division and is worthy, but him turning down the match has probably hurt his relationship a little bit with the matchmakers. I'd personally love to see the fight though since I'm a fan.

Also, he doesn't want to be called the Korean Zombie anymore


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 7, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Yes KZ and Lamas deserve a shot, they arnt marketable to sell a fight so UFC



KZ not marketable?! He's one of the most recognized featherweights aside from Jose Aldo.


----------



## MrE (Feb 7, 2013)

Not MMA, but here's a video of one of my favorite muay thai fighters, Pornsaneh, going to work on Yokvitaya yesterday. 

Link removed


----------



## Ippy (Feb 7, 2013)

I want my boy KZ to get his shot, but I can't help but be excited for Pettis/Aldo.





MrE said:


> They do testing in Strikeforce. I haven't seen anyone hyping Barnett as a world beater, but there's only a few people in the UFC that could deal with him relatively easily.


As much of a Reem fan I am, I still recognize that he also passed testing in Strikeforce, but look what happened when he joined the UFC, and they did *random *tests?

You can't tell me that Barnett, based on his history, wouldn't be a VERY high risk.



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Well im back sigh some god UFC Cards folks
> 
> im glad pettis dropped down im a huge fan and FW is lacking contenders IMO
> Yes KZ and Lamas deserve a shot, they arnt marketable to sell a fight so UFC cant book them so I think let them fight for the number 1 spot and people will get to know them
> ...


LMAO

KZ is one of the most popular of the lighter fighters.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 7, 2013)

Man.... Korean Zombie just got snubbed for another title shot. Either way this should be really interesting.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 7, 2013)

Well I'm sure he'll stick around. The guy is so awesome, put him up against any other top 10 guy and it's going to be awesome.

As for the heavyweights I wish they'd put JDS, Reem, Hunt and Barry together. Match them up anyway you want, I see nothing but fireworks!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 7, 2013)

Aldo vs KZ wouldn't sell. But honestly, Aldo vs Pettis won't neither. I dont know why Aldo just can't catch on more. He's more entertaining in the cage than Pacman and Mayweather.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 7, 2013)

It might be because he's so small, honestly all the people I know only care about welterweight and up for some reason.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 7, 2013)

Man I miss BJ, greatest lighter weight champ ever.

Prime Gomi was a beast too.

Now its Aldo, I hope he can do well. I wonder what UFC 156 will sell.


----------



## MrE (Feb 8, 2013)

The Bellator show was great. All but one fight went to a decision, but it was a crappy call. Schlemenko KO'd Falcao in the second, and the featherweight quarterfinals all went hard. Everything was awesome except the belligerent know-it-all fans that sat two feet from my ear. I guess you can't have everything though.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds good dude. 

Last big event I went to was UFC 154. I pretty much catch most of the UFC events that are in Toronto or Montreal, as well as some local combat sports stuff. One of my friends recently had a kickboxing match that he won, did very well.


----------



## MrE (Feb 8, 2013)

He's a professional?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 8, 2013)

Nah, he's an amateur right now working his way up. He's really serious about it though, but he wants to get out of the scene here since it's not the greatest place for what he wants to do.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 8, 2013)

UFC.com's fantasy sports game is back up



They're giving away tickets to events and ipods as prizes.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2013)

So Lamas confirmed he's fighting someone in May, gotta be KZ or Siver.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 9, 2013)

MrE said:


> ^Those were all boxers. See the shoes?
> 
> Top level thai guys will beat boxers almost every time. Boxers stand with the lead toe pointed inwards to push off the instep when closing distance, whereas thai fighters stand with the lead foot outwards to check leg kicks. This makes a HUGE difference. If you can't check a leg kick, that's game over. And if you turn the foot outwards, it totally messes up your boxing stance.



You're right about them being boxers, I must have not been watching..  Blah.

To check leg kicks they also need to have their weight predominantly over their rear foot.  A lot of MMA fighters stand too heavily on their lead leg to check leg kicks (decently fast ones anyway).  Just by looking at their stance you can tell there's no way in hell they'd check anything standing heavy on the front foot no matter which direction their foot is pointing.  



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> gerrard player of the month
> 
> "Just land in Vegas. Rumors of a HUGE drug test failure. Not a shock. Working on details. U figure it out."



It was Thiago Tavares btw he received something like a 9 month suspension.



Ceasar Drake said:


> how the fuck is maia taking fitch down so easily



Fitch doesn't have great defensive wrestling, BJ Penn got him down mltiple times iirc.



MrE said:


> Man. Who predicted Overeem getting destroyed? Oh well. He'll be back. Props to BigFoot for pulling the major upset. And in response to whoever said Kyokushin guys lacked the power to stop boxers with kicks, I present you with...



Haha.  Someone should them about the Kyoukushin founder who used to take on wild animals with his bare hands.  

Chuck Liddell and GSP (and others I can't remember right now) hail from kyoukushin backgrounds.  I think they do spar full contact so yeh they definitely do develop some power in their strikes as opposed to the kind of speed over technique and power strikes that point fighters have sometimes.



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> So Lamas confirmed he's fighting someone in May, gotta be KZ or Siver.



KZ hasn't fought in nearly a year, almost the length of time GSP spent out after tearing his ACL.

Hopefully on the flip side he'll heal up strong and come back better than ever.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone else watch those Rener Gracie videos?

Until I started those Pouya Rebek Youtube vids, I honestly never heard of the guy, but after seeing Rebek's parodies of him, I checked out Rener's vids.... HILARIOUS.  Dude is a fucking character.

[YOUTUBE]3y2lEkOrdPg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ODtOnFQ7LDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 10, 2013)

Guys, I just thought about this, but when will Velasquez fight next? Since the HW division got so messed up from Overeems loss, how long will it take for another #1 contender to rise?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 10, 2013)

I have no clue who he should or when he will fight.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 11, 2013)

He's only fighting once this year, at first I was thinking Oct/Nov, but I can totally see the UFC closing out 2013 in december with a Heavyweight Title match.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 11, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Guys, I just thought about this, but when will Velasquez fight next? Since the HW division got so messed up from Overeems loss, how long will it take for another #1 contender to rise?



I hope it's Daniel Cormier. After all, they did say they weren't opposed to fighting each other if it came down to the belt.

Speaking of Daniel Cormier, anyone know when he's supposed to make his debut in the UFC? I hope they give him someone in the top 10. Werdum maybe ?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 11, 2013)

Werdum is supposed to fight Big Nog (they're coaches for upcoming TUF: Brazil), and Cormier is scheduled to fight Mir on the Henderson-Melendez card.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy shit, just wait until you get to Bas' part!!!

[YOUTUBE]NPvbfEybogA[/YOUTUBE]

I fucking died!


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 11, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Werdum is supposed to fight Big Nog (they're coaches for upcoming TUF: Brazil), and Cormier is scheduled to fight Mir on the Henderson-Melendez card.



Sounds good. Well except for Mir. Look like he's in for another night of beatings. And as for Nog/Werdum, at this point in time, I just don't see what Nog has to offer Werdum. The better ground game goes to Werdum and possibly even the stand up.


----------



## MrE (Feb 11, 2013)

Definitely the stand-up. Did you see what Werdum did to Roy Nelson?


----------



## MrE (Feb 11, 2013)

And because nothing much interesting happened in MMa recently...

Here's the highlights for the Road To Glory LA American 85 kg tournament that happened on saturday: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2sASLFqz2Q

And because I've gotten some rep recently, here are my favorite muay thai knockouts from last week...

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 12, 2013)

MrE said:


> Definitely the stand-up. Did you see what Werdum did to Roy Nelson?



He is a "*black belt*" in Muay Thai after all .


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 12, 2013)

Poor Mir. He's going to eat strawberries and take a nap in his upcoming fight.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 12, 2013)

I think Mir could do good, his guard is always dangerous and his striking is fine.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 12, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I think Mir could do good, his guard is always dangerous and his striking is fine.



Mir has never done all that well against high caliber wrestlers with heavy hands. And you don't get more high caliber than Cormier.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm not sold on Cormier finishing abilities tbh


----------



## MrE (Feb 12, 2013)

To be fair, Barnett and Monson are both incredibly tough to finish. Monson has only lost by TKO twice in his career, once in 2007 and once in 2002. Barnett was last TKO'd in 2001 (Not counting the Cro Cop fight). 

The funny thing is that they were both KO'd by the same guy. Pedro Rizzo really did have stone hands.


----------



## MrE (Feb 12, 2013)

Dana just confirmed Cain vs Bigfoot and Overeem vs. JDS.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 12, 2013)

Wrestling likely to get cut from the Olympics in 2020. What in the hell..?


----------



## MrE (Feb 12, 2013)

"It will now compete with baseball/softball, squash, karate, sport climbing, wakeboarding, wushu and roller sports for a place in the 2020 Games."

If any of those beat out wrestling for a spot I'd be extremely surprised. Combat sports always get a shit treatment in the olympics. The IOC ruined boxing, ruined taekwondo, and now they've hung wrestling out to dry. Garbage.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 12, 2013)

MrE said:


> Dana just confirmed Cain vs Bigfoot and Overeem vs. JDS.



Awesome to hear that JDS vs Overeem will happen. Cain vs Biggoot II is pointless as hell though. Oh well, easy win for the champ I guess. Personally though, I hate it when champions get easy fights.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 12, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Awesome to hear that JDS vs Overeem will happen. Cain vs Biggoot II is pointless as hell though. Oh well, easy win for the champ I guess. Personally though, I hate it when champions get easy fights.



If Overeem comes in focused and ready to go and not fucking around, he will shit on JDS because of his damn stance. JDS has got to work on that.
Man, I'm not even gonna rule Bigfoot out yet, he could pull off another upset


----------



## Lurko (Feb 12, 2013)

I love this new season of the ultimate fighter, love the cast.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 13, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> If Overeem comes in focused and ready to go and not fucking around, he will shit on JDS because of his damn stance. JDS has got to work on that.
> Man, I'm not even gonna rule Bigfoot out yet, he could pull off another upset



Difference is that JDS actually has a chin that's worth the name. Overeem can hit him a few times before he goes down.

We all know that Overeem will be knocked out at the first glancing blow to his sensitive jaw though. Not by everyone, but certainly by JDS.

It would be awesome if Bigfoot pulled the upset, but honestly, I don't think there's much chance.


----------



## MrE (Feb 13, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Difference is that JDS actually has a chin that's worth the name. Overeem can hit him a few times before he goes down.
> 
> We all know that Overeem will be knocked out at the first glancing blow to his sensitive jaw though. Not by everyone, but certainly by JDS.
> 
> It would be awesome if Bigfoot pulled the upset, but honestly, I don't think there's much chance.



Reem took about 10 full power punches from Big foot directly to the jaw before going out. His chin isn't that bad, it just has a bad reputation and everyone gets on board with it. He's taken some really hard shots from Tyrone Spong and Badr Hari as well.

Overeem will fight JDS with his hands up. He certainly still might get KO'd, but he's not going to disrespect his striking like he did with Big foot. Totally different fight in my opinion.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 13, 2013)

MrE said:


> Reem took about 10 full power punches from Big foot directly to the jaw before going out. His chin isn't that bad, it just has a bad reputation and everyone gets on board with it. He's taken some really hard shots from Tyrone Spong and Badr Hari as well.
> 
> Overeem will fight JDS with his hands up. He certainly still might get KO'd, but he's not going to disrespect his striking like he did with Big foot. Totally different fight in my opinion.



Well, his chin is definitely not granite, I can tell you that much. 

But admittedly some guys take a punch differently too. Guys like Overeem and Martin Kampmann will get dazed long before the legs start giving out and can actually get knocked out standing. Other guys will do the knock knees but be completely lucid and will often defend themselves well when they're down. Of course, if you connect enough with any of them they go out cold.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 13, 2013)

MrE said:


> Reem took about 10 full power punches from Big foot directly to the jaw before going out. His chin isn't that bad, it just has a bad reputation and everyone gets on board with it. He's taken some really hard shots from Tyrone Spong and Badr Hari as well.
> 
> Overeem will fight JDS with his hands up. He certainly still might get KO'd, but he's not going to disrespect his striking like he did with Big foot. Totally different fight in my opinion.



Yes, but he froze up after the first one, didn't make a single movement anymore, and he was already falling when the last few punches landed. And say what you will, if Bigfoot got the chance to tag him in a three round fight, so will JDS.

Overeem might not be the worst, but his chin is far from the best, and JDS has knocked out tougher men than him. I'm not saying better fighters per se, but tougher ones, for sure.

Ah, we will see, I guess, but I think Overeem will suffer another (T)KO.


----------



## MrE (Feb 13, 2013)

BigFoot hit him because Reem's hands were literally down by his waist. He did the same thing in the fight against Lesnar, same thing against Werdum, same thing against Todd Duffee. He won't do it against JDS because he was just embarrassed.

 Reem's chin is not the best, but it's not terrible. Most people at HW hit with enough power for a OHKO, so if you're ever caught flush it's basically over.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 13, 2013)

Wrestling is officially gone for 2020 Olympics. Could be good or bad for MMA


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 13, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Wrestling is officially gone for 2020 Olympics. Could be good or bad for MMA



Good thing about it:

Wrestlers fresh out of college will look to aspire in MMA or another profession where they can utilize their skills (Pro Wrestling comes to mind. We need more Jack Swaggers less John Cena's.)

Bad thing about it:

These young wrestlers will never truly reach their true potential. This can be bad due to the fact it'll be easier for their opponents to counter train against wrestlers. In the future expect a lot of stuffed take downs and former NCAA Divison 1 guys getting subbed on the ground.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 13, 2013)

Cignao vs Dos Santos is epic

Cain vs Bigfoot not so much.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 13, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> *Cignao vs Dos Santos is epic*
> 
> Cain vs Bigfoot not so much.



Errr... Aren't they the same person? 

Or do you mean Overeem vs Cigano/Dos Santos?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah            .


----------



## MrE (Feb 13, 2013)

Paul Daley will be fighting in Glory on March 23.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 13, 2013)

Personally, I'd love to see the Overeem hype train derailed again. And for Dos Santos to reclaim his rightful spot as well.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 13, 2013)

It won't be a derail if he loses to JDS. And dos Santos is at his rightful spot ... the #2 HW .


----------



## Chaos (Feb 14, 2013)

What's people's fav weight class here? 

Personally, I like the lower weight classes the most. LW, FW, FLW and WW are the most enjoyable to me.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 14, 2013)

Reem will most likely get another #1 contender bout after JDS

My favorite is LHW most great match ups


----------



## Kuya (Feb 14, 2013)

Chaos said:


> What's people's fav weight class here?
> 
> Personally, I like the lower weight classes the most. LW, FW, FLW and WW are the most enjoyable to me.



Lightweight for me, it's the deepest division in my opinion.

Benson
Nate Diaz
Gilbert Melendez
Anthony Pettis
Frankie Edgar (formerly)
Gray Maynard
Clay Guida (formerly)
Donald Cerrone
Jim Miller

All behind Benson are more or less on the same level. Cowboy has been disappointing me as of late though.

My next favorite division used to be Light Heavyweight, but that division just basically belongs to Jones now.


----------



## MrE (Feb 14, 2013)

1. Lightweight. 
2. Featherweight
3. Light Heavyweight


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 14, 2013)

My favorite division is middleweight, and only because I want to see Silva get beat so I pay a lot of attention to the young up and comers of that weight class. Eventually mine will be LHW if Jones keeps dominating.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2013)

My accuracy in picking these is quickly becoming a joke.  

Renan Bar?o (ic)	vs.	*Michael McDonald* 
*Cub Swanson*	vs.	Dustin Poirier				
*Jimi Manuwa*	vs.	Cyrille Diabat?				
*Gunnar Nelson*	vs.	Jorge Santiago				
*James Te-Huna*	vs.	Ryan Jimmo				
*Che Mills*	vs.	Matthew Riddle	

Preliminary Card (Facebook)
*Terry Etim*	vs.	Renee Forte				
Paul Sass	vs.	*Danny Castillo* 
*Andy Ogle*	vs.	Josh Grispi				
*Tom Watson	* vs.	Stanislav Nedkov				
*Vaughan Lee*	vs.	Motonobu Tezuka				
Phil Harris	vs.	*Ulysses Gomez*



Chaos said:


> What's people's fav weight class here?



185.

Anderson Silva, Chris Weidman, Constantinos Philippou, Hector Lombard, Michael Bisping, Vitor Belfort, Chael Sonnen, Yushin Okami, Alan Belcher, Rousimar Palhares, etc.

I think that could be the most stacked division with the scariest ppl.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 15, 2013)

*Renan Bar?o* (ic)	vs.	Michael McDonald				
Cub Swanson	vs.	*Dustin Poirier				*
*Jimi Manuwa*	vs.	Cyrille Diabat?				
*Gunnar Nelson*	vs.	Jorge Santiago				
James Te-Huna	vs.	*Ryan Jimmo				*
*Che Mills*	vs.	Matthew Riddle	

Preliminary Card (Facebook)
*Terry Etim*	vs.	Renee Forte				
Paul Sass	vs.	*Danny Castillo* 
*Andy Ogle*	vs.	Josh Grispi				
Tom Watson vs.	*Stanislav Nedkov				*
*Vaughan Lee*	vs.	Motonobu Tezuka				
Phil Harris	vs.	*Ulysses Gomez*


----------



## Chaos (Feb 15, 2013)

*Renan Bar?o (ic)*	vs.	Michael McDonald	
Cub Swanson	vs.	*Dustin Poirier* 
*Jimi Manuwa*	vs.	Cyrille Diabat?	
*Gunnar Nelson*	vs.	Jorge Santiago	
*James Te-Huna*	vs.	Ryan Jimmo	
Che Mills	vs.	*Matthew Riddle* 

Not doing the prelims as quite simply, I don't know enough about those guys.


----------



## MrE (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone do online betting?


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 15, 2013)

MrE said:


> Does anyone do online betting?



I did once. $300 on the Fedor vs Werdum fight. I seriously thought it was guaranteed money.... Never again.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 15, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> 185.
> 
> Anderson Silva, Chris Weidman, Constantinos Philippou, Hector Lombard, Michael Bisping, Vitor Belfort, Chael Sonnen, Yushin Okami, Alan Belcher, Rousimar Palhares, etc.
> 
> I think that could be the most stacked division with the scariest ppl.


I'm a big fan of 145, 155, and 185, really.

Also, I'm glad you're giving 185 props.

It has some of the best wrestlers and grapplers in the world, and if Anderson Silva wasn't there, they'd all be saying how the division's a toss up, and is super stacked.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 15, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> I did once. $300 on the Fedor vs Werdum fight. I seriously thought it was guaranteed money.... Never again.



Lol I remeber that fight, fedor destroyed him in the beginning then out if nowhere fedor got caught in a triangle..


----------



## martryn (Feb 15, 2013)

You know what I hate?  Fucking one guy leaning on another for 15 minutes to win a decision, or ground-and-pound that doesn't lead to a stoppage.  Boring fucking fights.  The bigger guy leaning on the smaller one for a victory.  Hate that shit.

I know wrestlers are strong in this sport, and I like a lot of wrestlers, but I hate how prevalent wrestlers are becoming.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 15, 2013)

98% hates it, it destroys the sport.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2013)

MrE said:


> Does anyone do online betting?



I do.  Its illegal in some states.  Americans have a lot more restrictions placed on it in comparison to foreigners.  There are places that accept business from americans though, like:  

There are also deregulated places that run on alternative currencies.

Had a nice winning streak over the last year or so that put me up a lot.

But over the last 4 or so months, I've been just about breaking even.



Ippy said:


> I'm a big fan of 145, 155, and 185, really.
> 
> Also, I'm glad you're giving 185 props.
> 
> It has some of the best wrestlers and grapplers in the world, and if Anderson Silva wasn't there, they'd all be saying how the division's a toss up, and is super stacked.



185 has to be one of the most stacked divisions, no doubt.


----------



## MrE (Feb 16, 2013)

martryn said:


> You know what I hate?  Fucking one guy leaning on another for 15 minutes to win a decision, or ground-and-pound that doesn't lead to a stoppage.  Boring fucking fights.  The bigger guy leaning on the smaller one for a victory.  Hate that shit.
> 
> I know wrestlers are strong in this sport, and I like a lot of wrestlers, but I hate how prevalent wrestlers are becoming.



Try kickboxing, it's nice.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 16, 2013)

I wonder how feasible it would be to cover up in such a way that someone on top ground and pounding would ram their fist into the point of your elbow, injuring or breaking their hand.

Could be one way to deal with wrestlers and boring lay and pray fighters.  

I like the way Condit fought GSP and McDonald from the bottom.  If more follow his example, I can def live with that.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 16, 2013)

Condit's guard game is fucking brutal.

I don't think I've ever seen someone fight so aggressively from the bottom.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 16, 2013)

Condit's a fucking boss anyway. He's my favorite fighter at WW.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 16, 2013)

Condit's the only fighter from WW I will consistently root for.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 16, 2013)

Barao vs McDonald prelims begin in approx 40 minutes.


----------



## MrE (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's the link if you're not watching already:


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 16, 2013)

What the fuck happen to Grispi? He beat Mark back in the WEC for fucks sake.


----------



## MrE (Feb 16, 2013)

He got injured and lost all his fire. Pretty sad to see.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 16, 2013)

Damn.

Sick card so far. Main Card is epic as shit.


----------



## MrE (Feb 16, 2013)

And if you don't happen to have Fuel Tv...send me a direct message, and I might be able to hook you up.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 16, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> What the fuck happen to Grispi? He beat Mark back in the WEC for fucks sake.





MrE said:


> He got injured and lost all his fire. Pretty sad to see.



I think his dad also got brain cancer and some other things might have happened.  Was looking for interviews or clips of Grispi training prior to his fight.  Couldn't find any.  Not sure if its because no one expected him to win the fight, but it is kind of sad.

Andy Ogle's knee tattoos look like the russian prison tattoos indicating a person bows to no man.  I wonder if he served time in a russian prison.  Maybe its just a mainstream thing?  :WOW


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 16, 2013)

AH ok yeah that would fuck with a fighter.

Lol Riddle said he was going to stand and bang at the press conference. Hate fightes that talk the talk, but cant walk the walk.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 16, 2013)

At a prior event in the UK...  (I think) Riddle was walking out to the cage, a british fan spit at him and it went in his mouth.

He's held a grudge against brits ever since.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah I heard that story shit is lolz worthy. Sounds like he deserve it imo. He talks shit to women.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 16, 2013)

Sick card. I fell asleep in the 4th rd woke up Barao was on the ground was like damn he got ko but saw he was in an arm triangle


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 16, 2013)

9 decisions, a UFC record.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OZl5th2X7M[/YOUTUBE]​
I AM NOW A FAN OF JAMES TE HUNA


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2013)

What a boss.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 17, 2013)

That was a gd entrance.  

I liked Tom Watson's too.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 17, 2013)

That was a great card. Cub Swanson made me a fan today.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 18, 2013)

I am really looking forward to UFC 157: Rousey vs Carmouche. And, getting to see Machida fight will be a bonus. x3


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 18, 2013)

Poor Tito.  :WOW

.

[YOUTUBE]fWGIFp1hJM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrE (Feb 18, 2013)

Chaos said:


> That was a great card. Cub Swanson made me a fan today.



You weren't a fan before? Swanson has always been exciting, at least to me. He would have had a great match against Aldo had he not been flying kneed in five seconds. 



keiiya said:


> I am really looking forward to UFC 157: Rousey vs Carmouche. And, getting to see Machida fight will be a bonus. x3



Machida vs. Hendo will be awesome. Potential classic fight right there. It's always fun to watch Rousey armbar someone in the opening round, so that's nice too.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 18, 2013)

Sick card coming up. Cant wait to see Ronda fight again. And Hendo and Machida.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 18, 2013)

MrE said:


> You weren't a fan before? Swanson has always been exciting, at least to me. He would have had a great match against Aldo had he not been flying kneed in five seconds.



I'm quite new to this sport, which I really like, actually. I haven't seen that much yet, which means that I gain a new favorite about every event I watch


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 18, 2013)

They've been showing faint glimpses of Ronda hitting pads and sparring in boxing practice on the UFC primetimes.  Her hands look really, really, (REALLY) good.  

Shogun KO'ed Lyoto with the overhand right.  The overhand right is one of the best things in Hendo's arsenal and one of his go to moves.  I still have Lyoto winning via TKO/KO/decision though.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 18, 2013)

Hitting pads lol. Look at her fight with Tate she doesnt react well in exchanges.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 18, 2013)

6:20.  Looks good here!  

[YOUTUBE]YAb5HgtYeM0[/YOUTUBE]

I really like that Carmouche is a full blown lesbian and ex-marine too.  A most worthy opponent.

Showdown for the ages!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 18, 2013)

Hopefully Henderson-Machida is a good fight. I just don't like old boy Hendo's chances here at all, really don't see him doing much.

Looks like MacDonald has to pull out of the fight due to injury. I was really looking forward to that. Apparently Condit will fight Hendricks now. Ellenberger is without an opponent now ...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 19, 2013)

Bigger win for Hendricks. Plus he is a bad match up for Condit.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm always rooting for my boy Condit.

Big Rigg's got the power, but Condit's no glass jaw.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 19, 2013)

Fights going to be crazy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 19, 2013)

I doubt Condit will let Hendricks back him into the cage, like Fitch did when Hendricks KO'ed him.

And I doubt Condit will enter to the "its a fight" three 6 mafia song that so many ppl enter to and get knocked out(Martin Kampmann).  Likewise, I doubt Condit will stand flat footed in front of Hendricks, with his guard down(Kampmann).

I really want to see what happens cuz Hendricks had those split decision fights with Koscheck and Mike Pierce and its hard to tell where he stands in fights where he doesn't get the quick KO.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 19, 2013)

I hope Ellenberger doesn't get Shields again.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 19, 2013)

New matchup, Jake Ellenberger vs Nate Marquardt.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 19, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks the card actually got better with Macdonald dropping out? I want to see Condit vs. Hendricks. I also want to see Marquardt fight. Injury actually delivers, this time.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 20, 2013)

MrE said:


> Machida vs. Hendo will be awesome. Potential classic fight right there. It's always fun to watch Rousey armbar someone in the opening round, so that's nice too.



*Spoiler*: _This was my reaction too..._ 



[YOUTUBE]qAHynIa_QZQ[/YOUTUBE]



I always love watching Machida fight. I love his style. I think he has a chance against Hendo.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 20, 2013)

Machida has a chance???

More like Hendo has a puncher's chance.  Mr "Telegraphed Right Straight With 0 Setup" is probably not even going to TOUCH Machida.

50-45 all day


----------



## keiiya (Feb 20, 2013)

Machida seems hesitant to engage power punchers and understandably. If he can be less stiff than he was with Rampage, keep out of Henderson's range and use his kicking, I can see it being an unanimous decision for Machida. Henderson is older but it is only 3 rounds so I am assuming he won't gas out. 

Both guys have finishing power.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, Machida is hesitant to engage... _everybody_.  But that's because he's a counter striker, really.

Also, Rampage hasn't been a power puncher in like 5 years.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 20, 2013)

Ippy said:


> I'm always rooting for my boy Condit.
> 
> Big Rigg's got the power, but Condit's no glass jaw.



Fitch and Kampmann didn't have glass chins either bud you must remember. Especially Kampmann, remember the Thiago Alves fight? He maintained his composure through all of Alves's pressure

Oh and dudes, Hendo beat an over the hill Shogun, and an unispired Fedor. You really think he has a shot here? I say pretty easy decision win by Machida unless Machida really clips him and knocks him out.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 21, 2013)

Jon Fitch just got released. What the actual fuck?

I mean, I get that the brass don't like him because he isn't a finisher and his fights don't excite people that much. 

But what the hell, he is still probably top 5 WW material, got flash KO'd by Hendricks (not the best indicator of dominance, weird as it may seem) and got beaten by a BJJ World Champion who was however _not_ able to submit him for 3x5 minutes.

I am pretty much flabbergasted at this news.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 21, 2013)

Hardy and Garcia is still there.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 21, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hardy and Garcia is still there.



Hardy is the UFC's premier british cash cow. No matter how big Bisping gets, people will always love Hardy more.

I find it sad that the sport is ruled by money instead of actual prowess.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 21, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Jon Fitch just got released. What the actual fuck?



Live by the Fitch, die by the Fitch.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 21, 2013)

Hardy is starting to get boring. Except for the Ludwig fight his last couple fights was sloozers or he lost.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 21, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Jon Fitch just got released. What the actual fuck?



Its been said the UFC plans to release 100 fighters this year.  

This is only the first installment.



keiiya said:


> Henderson is older but it is only 3 rounds so I am assuming he won't gas out.



Henderson's 42, and his last fight was almost 2 years ago.

I guess he's just hitting his prime?


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 21, 2013)

Full list of people who got cut!


> Heavyweight: Mike Russow
> 
> Light heavyweight: Vladimir Matyushenko, Wagner Prado
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 21, 2013)

*Two girls, One armbar*

[YOUTUBE]qAHynIa_QZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keiiya (Feb 21, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Henderson's 42, and his last fight was almost 2 years ago.
> 
> I guess he's just hitting his prime?


There's that too.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 21, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Henderson's 42, and his last fight was almost 2 years ago.
> 
> I guess he's just hitting his prime?


It's those legal steroids, baby!


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Feb 22, 2013)

im so angry at the news of fitch getting cut


----------



## Ippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> im so angry at the news of fitch getting cut


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol King Mo            .


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 22, 2013)

I believe Guida is gonna get cut from the roster.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 22, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Lol King Mo            .



Missed it.  :WOW



> _Emanuel Newton def. Muhammed Lawal (light-heavyweight semifinal)_
> Lawal got off to a decent start at Bellator 90, but he seemed a bit too reliant on his head movement, repeatedly dropping his hands after throwing combinations. Newton noticed the trend and tried to catch him off guard with a few high kicks, but Lawal was able to move out of the way. *Newton remained persistent, and he eventually made "King Mo" pay for repeatedly dropping his hands, knocking him out cold with a spinning-back fist. Newton tried to sink a rear-naked choke on Lawal's motionless body, but referee Rob Hinds quickly pulled him off and stopped the contest*.



Wow.  Didn't expect that.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 22, 2013)

Fitch gonna become the Bellator champ


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 22, 2013)

Or WSOF champ.

Mo thought he was Mayweather


----------



## MrE (Feb 23, 2013)

Bellator isn't picking up Fitch. I doubt Sefo will either. The fact that Jon gets cut and Leonard Garcia doesn't is abominable to me. It shows how this "sport" is no longer about professionalism. For all Dana's talk of owning the best, we finally see it doesn't matter if the best are actually a part of the UFC- what matters is "fan popularity." Is that good for ratings? Probably. But it's unprofessional as fuck. Seriously. It's embarrassing, especially when the motto up until now has been the exact opposite.  

I'd rather watch Bellator more than the UFC lately anyway.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 23, 2013)

Bellator should pick up Fitch, Che Mills, Mike Russow, and Wagner Prado


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 23, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> im so angry at the news of *fitch getting cut*



[YOUTUBE]K0ll5yizGLo[/YOUTUBE]

Now he can go boring somewhere else. He won't be missed.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 23, 2013)

2 hrs till prelims start?

:WOW

*Ronda Rousey* (c)	vs.	Liz Carmouche				
*Lyoto Machida*	vs.	Dan Henderson				
*Urijah Faber*	vs.	Ivan Menjivar				
*Court McGee*	vs.	Josh Neer				
*Josh Koscheck*	vs.	Robbie Lawler	

Preliminary Card (FX)
Brendan Schaub	vs.	*Lavar Johnson* 
*Michael Chiesa*	vs.	Anton Kuivanen				
*Dennis Bermudez*	vs.	Matt Grice				
Sam Stout	vs.	*Caros Fodor	* 

Preliminary Card (Facebook)
Kenny Robertson	vs.	*Brock Jardine* 
*Jon Manley*	vs.	Neil Magny				
Nah-Shon Burrell	vs.	*Yuri Villefort*


----------



## Ippy (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh man, Bellator 90...

I'm 2/3's through it, and not a single fucking decision yet.  Are those gloves laced with adamantium or something?

edit: Okay, the entire fucking event = fireworks.

Why did I stop watching Bellator again?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 23, 2013)

Anyone have a link to stream 157? $50 is too steep when I'm watching on my own.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 23, 2013)

*Ronda Rousey* (c)	vs.	Liz Carmouche				
*Lyoto Machida*	vs.	Dan Henderson				
*Urijah Faber*	vs.	Ivan Menjivar				
*Court McGee*	vs.	Josh Neer				
*Josh Koscheck*	vs.	Robbie Lawler	

Preliminary Card (FX)
Brendan Schaub	vs.	*Lavar Johnson*


----------



## Tiger (Feb 23, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> *Ronda Rousey* (c)	vs.	Liz Carmouche
> *Lyoto Machida*	vs.	Dan Henderson
> *Urijah Faber*	vs.	Ivan Menjivar
> *Court McGee*	vs.	Josh Neer
> ...



That's what I thought too. But Schaub was smarter, and more boring than I expected. Ah well. Koscheck's a prick, but I hope he wins, lol

And thanks to six of you who sent me a PM, lol


----------



## Tiger (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, Court's round 1 looked _so_ good.

[edit] - Man, most significant strikes landed in a welterweight fight by McGee. Very impressive.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 23, 2013)

Bummed about Kos getting "TKO". Lawler looked good tho.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 23, 2013)

That Faber man, Urijah Faber defeats Ivan Menjivar via submission (rear-naked choke) at 4:34 of the first round.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 23, 2013)

lol whether it was the most exciting fight or not - I was surprised Machida didn't win by unanimous decision.

I saw him dominate and evade each round. His game-plan was to be boring, and he executed it. But that doesn't mean he didn't completely dominate the fight.

I'm not a bloodthirsty person, but is it weird I want to see Rousey break this chick's arm?


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2013)

What is up with that song choice?


----------



## Shozan (Feb 23, 2013)

so this is the bathroom break?


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2013)

I like how Rogan stated the obvious saying Rousey was hott and he said nothing about it with Carmouche


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 24, 2013)

Twins?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 24, 2013)

Fuck yeah


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2013)

Everyone was saying that in the chat

But damn Rousey is a boss and she is fine


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2013)

great main event


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 24, 2013)

Hendo vs Machida was boring
Ronda vs Liz wasnt 


who would of thought?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 24, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hendo vs Machida was boring
> Ronda vs Liz wasnt
> 
> 
> who would of thought?



Me. You kidding?

Love this girl.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 24, 2013)

Cyborg would still fuck her though.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 24, 2013)

Miesha Tate vs Julie Kedzie was one of the craziest fights I've seen.

Femme fighters always seem to bring it.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 24, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Cyborg would still fuck her though.



If you mean with a strap-on, I agree.

She'd have to stop refusing to fight her to fuck her in any other way.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 24, 2013)

I love tate

Ronda barely threw any strikes and was getting tagged imagine if that was Cyborg


----------



## keiiya (Feb 24, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> Twins?


I said the same thing during her fight. ^^



Rousey/Carmouche fight was definitely more exciting than all 3 rounds of the Machida/Hendo fight combined. When Carmouche pulled that rear-naked choke, I thought Rousey was going to tap but she was a beast. I definitely can't wait to see more women MMA fights if they are going to be anything like this one.

I am not a huge fan of Faber now a days but he climbed all over Menjivar like a monkey. I thought Robertson leg submission was pretty neat. It's the first time I've seen a tap-out from a leglock like that. And, I kind of expected Koscheck to lose his fight.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 24, 2013)

That was a quick stoppage from Herb Dean, but I can't imagine the odds were very good for Koscheck getting out of it anyway.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 24, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> That Faber man, Urijah Faber defeats Ivan Menjivar via submission (rear-naked choke) at 4:34 of the first round.


Now he's set for a FW title shot.



Law said:


> lol whether it was the most exciting fight or not - I was surprised Machida didn't win by unanimous decision.
> 
> I saw him dominate and evade each round. His game-plan was to be boring, and he executed it. But that doesn't mean he didn't completely dominate the fight.


I agree, it should have been a UD.

Besides Fitch-level GnP in the third, Hendo did fuck all.



DeathScream said:


> Twins?


I saw a thread on Sherdog about that a few weeks ago.

Lols were had.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hendo vs Machida was boring
> Ronda vs Liz wasnt
> 
> 
> who would of thought?


Machida's whole style is to be boring.  

Rousey's whole style is to be dynamic.

Why are you shocked?


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 24, 2013)

Robert's hamstring hold reminds me of Eddie Bravo and the twister.  Its cool how ppl with wrestling backgrounds have subs no one has seen before.  Except for Chael who seems to have never met a sub attempt he didn't like enough to get caught in.

Its weird watching women fight.  I feel like I should be calling the cops.  Don't know what to think about the occasional groin kick or boob punch either.  They seem to be a lot tougher and have more heart than men do, I give them that.  :WOW  Goodbye, man card...


----------



## Ippy (Feb 24, 2013)

I have no issue watching women fight. 

Ever since going to a NAGA like 5 years ago, I've always been excited to see them go at it.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 24, 2013)

I think Rousey got kicked in the boob at one point when Carmouche was on the ground. It made me boob hurt.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 24, 2013)

They showed that on the replay lol.

Good on Carmouche for not making it easy for Rousey, though.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 24, 2013)

I heard that Carmouche might get a rematch against Rousey down the road. 

I am also looking forward to the  Miesha Tate / Cat Zingano fight, which should happen in April as part of the Ultimate Fighter 17 finale.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 24, 2013)

Cat has the best chance other then Mcman other then Cyborg of course.


Also Gegard rapes Gus coming up.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm both rooting for Gus, and think Mousasi's overrated and doesn't have nearly the easy time most people think he does.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 25, 2013)

2 k1 wins, you sure bro?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 25, 2013)

Inb4 "Dana White is scared GSP will lose" AND "Dana White needs to let fighters do whatever the fuck they want and stop trying to run his company".

As far as I'm concerned, if Diaz can't fucking show up for the mandatory contractual meetings and interviews - he doesn't deserve to have the job. End of story. Lay off the bong for one weekend, bro. Because most of us would like to see that fucking fight.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2013)

Gsp should go to diaz's house and beat the shit out of him, it's obvious that diaz is scared but is too egocentric to admit it.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't think that's true at all. I think it's ridiculous to say either man is "scared" of the other.

Diaz is just very unprofessional, and seems to think the rules don't apply to him. He is recorded as saying he thinks all the interviews and press-conferences, etc. are silly(and maybe they are, that is irrelevant). It's not too hard to imagine why he "misses them".


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 25, 2013)

Fight will happen lol.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 25, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Fight will happen lol.



Yes, because no one is stupid enough to let that happen twice in a row. Diaz' manager will pick him up and carry him to his next interview.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 26, 2013)

Aldo vs. Pettis for the Featherweight title is official. At first, Aldo didn't want to fight Pettis, but now since he got his wish of getting a Lightweight title shot (if he beats Pettis) once he enters the 155lb. division, he agreed to fight Pettis for the Featherweight.

So if Aldo beats Pettis, Aldo will move up and we might see Jose Aldo vs. Ben Henderson by the end of 2013 

Honestly though, I think Ben Henderson beats Jose Aldo at 155 lbs. Bendo is a big heavyweight with monster legs that can withstand Aldo's kicks. Plus I feel Bendo would just put on the pressure.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 26, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> 2 k1 wins, you sure bro?


Gus has been fighting better competition.  Period.



Law said:


> Inb4 "Dana White is scared GSP will lose" AND "Dana White needs to let fighters do whatever the fuck they want and stop trying to run his company".
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, if Diaz can't fucking show up for the mandatory contractual meetings and interviews - he doesn't deserve to have the job. End of story. Lay off the bong for one weekend, bro. Because most of us would like to see that fucking fight.


Diaz has no business with his title shot anyway.

It should go to the Hendricks/Condit winner, and then GSP should either fight another contender or Anderson Silva.



Obd lurker said:


> Gsp should go to diaz's house and beat the shit out of him, it's obvious that diaz is scared but is too egocentric to admit it.


Scared?

You realize that he's a professional fighter?

He's not scared.  He just isn't the most responsible guy in the world.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 26, 2013)

Kuya said:


> Aldo vs. Pettis for the Featherweight title is official. At first, Aldo didn't want to fight Pettis, but now since he got his wish of getting a Lightweight title shot (if he beats Pettis) once he enters the 155lb. division, he agreed to fight Pettis for the Featherweight.
> 
> So if Aldo beats Pettis, Aldo will move up and we might see Jose Aldo vs. Ben Henderson by the end of 2013
> 
> Honestly though, I think Ben Henderson beats Jose Aldo at 155 lbs. Bendo is a big heavyweight with monster legs that can withstand Aldo's kicks. Plus I feel Bendo would just put on the pressure.


So we have potentially two huge fights coming up.  Pettis/Aldo then Pettis/Aldo winner vs. Bendo.  Great time to be an MMA fan.

Also, I think Bendo's a little small to be a heavyweight.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 26, 2013)

WHERE U AT NICK?! WHERE U AT friend!?! Don't be scared homie!!!!!!

GSP should use this shit.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope I don't get bummed out by this next card. The PRIDE guys got a good chance of losing their fights. I'm not even a big fan of these 3 but they've given me some good MMA memories.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2013)

Ippy said:


> Gus has been fighting better competition.  Period.
> .



Only 1 top 10 win.
Vitor ducked Gegard before.


Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I hope I don't get bummed out by this next card. The PRIDE guys got a good chance of losing their fights. I'm not even a big fan of these 3 but they've given me some good MMA memories.


Dec Shogun lost
Jan Rampage lost
Feb Hendo lost
if Wand loses it will suck for us prife fans


----------



## Ippy (Feb 26, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Only 1 top 10 win.


That's one more than Mousasi.

Also, the LHW competition in the UFC is leagues and bounds ahead of Strikeforce and Dream, regardless of top ten status.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Vitor ducked Gegard before.


Proof and/or relevance?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2013)

Ippy said:


> That's one more than Mousasi.
> 
> Also, the LHW competition in the UFC is leagues and bounds ahead of Strikeforce and Dream, regardless of top ten status.


Kyotara was ranked in Kickboxing and is a former HW champ.
I think OSP would beat Thiago Silva Imo


Ippy said:


> Proof and/or relevance?


----------



## Legend (Feb 26, 2013)

I just rewatched the last event with my mom, went well, she  thinks  rousey is a boss


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Only 1 top 10 win.
> Vitor ducked Gegard before.
> 
> Dec Shogun lost
> ...



Wanderlei is a bigger underdog than all those guys were in their fights as well. Wanderlei is prob gonna get knocked out cold.

rip Pride. Maybe I should get the Undisputed game since they have that Pride mode thing. Anyone have that game?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Wanderlei is a bigger underdog than all those guys were in their fights as well. Wanderlei is prob gonna get knocked out cold.
> 
> rip Pride. Maybe I should get the Undisputed game since they have that Pride mode thing. Anyone have that game?


Wand can win this fight, just dont think he will fight with a game plan.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 26, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Wanderlei is a bigger underdog than all those guys were in their fights as well. Wanderlei is prob gonna get knocked out cold.
> 
> rip Pride. Maybe I should get the Undisputed game since they have that Pride mode thing. Anyone have that game?



I think Hendo was the biggest underdog bro. Stann is not the most skilled fighter, he's not just a slugger but he aint an all around guy. Wand has a pretty decent chance to win here.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> I think Hendo was the biggest underdog bro. Stann is not the most skilled fighter, he's not just a slugger but he aint an all around guy. Wand has a pretty decent chance to win here.



Hendo was coming off a fight of the year against Shogun, he was not really a notable underdog, the odds were relatively close but Machida was favored due to a stylistic match up.


I don't see how Wanderlei wins here. How is Brian Stann not a slugger? His fighting style revolves around power punching, exploiting his size and his athletic ability. He's not unskilled particularly, but his main attributes are his physical ability. 

Wanderlei doesn't hit hard, not fast, poor fight IQ, terrible defense and he's old. Last time Wanderlei fought someone with stone hands in Chris Leben (someone Stann finished) he got knocked out almost right off the bat. I don't see how he can fight Stann.

His only chance is fighting a more methodical fight (like what he did against Bisping and to an extent Rich Franklin), but even then it's low he'd actually do that, and he's not exactly an expert on point fighting/fighting from the outside.

I don't see what Wanderlei has that will put him over Stann. Stann is too strong and fast for him.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2013)

Wand doesnt hit hard?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Wand doesnt hit hard?




N...no....? Being an aggressive striker doesn't mean you punch hard.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2013)

24 KOS            .


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> 24 KOS            .



" Being an aggressive striker doesn't mean you punch hard."


I like the stereotype that because Wanderlei is a striker and wins by tkoing his opponent, he is some hard hitter. Wanderlei has never had one punch knock out power, you sure you watched him in Pride?

Wanderlei is famous for beating his opponents via swarming them with aggression and speed. A lot of his KOs don't even come from punching people but soccer kicks and knees.

That's like saying Bones Jones is an amazing submission fighter because he wins fights by submission, just a blanket statement with no context.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> I think Hendo was the biggest underdog bro. Stann is not the most skilled fighter, he's not just a slugger but he aint an all around guy. Wand has a pretty decent chance to win here.



Stann's been working with Chael to improve his wrestling.  His calves and legs are noticeable bigger...base looks strong.

Supposedly, Stann's working with new boxing coaches to improve his hands as well.

Could come back stronger than ever.



Violent By Design said:


> Wanderlei doesn't hit hard, not fast, poor fight IQ, terrible defense and he's old. Last time Wanderlei fought someone with stone hands in Chris Leben (someone Stann finished) he got knocked out almost right off the bat. I don't see how he can fight Stann.



After Wandy's loss to Leben, he trained with Anderson Silva to improve his striking.  Came back.  Finished Cung Le.  Almost finished Rich Franklin.  He's improved a bit since that Leben fight, he's much more technical now.

:WOW

I think its Stann's fight to lose though..


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2013)

Look at his 3rd fight with Saku


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Look at his 3rd fight with Saku



He beat him with a combo, was a counter hit too. I mean even then, going back to Sakuraba isn't saying much considering the size difference between the two.

Wanderlei doesn't threaten to beat someone in one hit like someone like Leben, Chuck, Hendo or Rampage would.

Most of the people that have beaten Wanderlei beat him due to having stronger bodies, which Stann has over Wanderlei.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2013)

Stronger bodies?


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2013)

Wanderlei had good explosiveness in his strikes, earlier in his career.  

[YOUTUBE]0o6LD_KnNQ8[/YOUTUBE]

The power in his strikes seems to have waned over time.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2013)

All fighters bar silva's ko power declines.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 28, 2013)

RIP Ramon Dekkers one of the great muay thai fighter with a record of a 186 Wins (95 (T)KOs), 33 Losses, 2 Draws.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Benja1min (Feb 28, 2013)

I really hate to be the one to break this kinda news to a fellow MMA fan...


----------



## MrE (Feb 28, 2013)

Heavenly King said:


> RIP Ramon Dekkers one of the great muay thai fighter with a record of a 186 Wins (95 (T)KOs), 33 Losses, 2 Draws.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 28, 2013)

^sorry to hear


Lucifer Morningstar said:


>


 he just closed his eyes instead


Benja1min said:


> I really hate to be the one to break this kinda news to a fellow MMA fan...


what


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2L_87Pje2Vg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cNET0xu6lWo[/YOUTUBE]

They both look good.

Wanderlei looks like he's reverting to using leg kicks and combos and adding more head kicks (and flying knees?!) into his repertoire to have more tools on tap if his arms gas out & he can't punch anymore.

Stann looks like he's spent months working on his boxing and his footwork.  

Excited for this saturday.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm honestly looking more forward to Hunt/Struve and Gomi/Sanchez than to Silva/Stann.

Not that I say it will be a bad fight, but whatever the outcome, it won't really change anything in any division.


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 1, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


>



Had me choking on my Mtn Dew. :amazed


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 1, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


>



Camera flashes be blinding.  



Chaos said:


> I'm honestly looking more forward to Hunt/Struve and Gomi/Sanchez than to Silva/Stann.
> 
> Not that I say it will be a bad fight, but whatever the outcome, it won't really change anything in any division.



I won't be surprised if Struve subs Hunt and Diego overwhelms Gomi without much fuss.  Hunt vs Struve reminds me of Pat Barry vs Struve.  Was excited to see it, but turned out to be a bit of a let down.  

Gomi looked very good in his fight with Mac Danzig.  But I think Diego's really upped his game since he moved back to Jackson's & has a lot of newfound technical skill to add to his ridiculous pressure, pace and durability.  You're right though, those could be the fights to watch.

Lombard vs Okami is another one.  

I think Stann is a future top 5, if not a contender.  If he could up his wrestling to a point where he couldn't be taken down easily.  Then add more technique to his striking and be more mobile and light on his feet.  He could do some damage.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2013)

MARK HUNT IS MY FUCKING HERO


----------



## Early (Mar 3, 2013)

Mark Hunt didn't know for sure that it was over, he was just hoping they'd stop it. Those guys ran out of gas, and with heavyweights, its one of the most awesome things in sports.


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 3, 2013)

Mark fucking Hunt with another great win!!!!
Link removed



Early said:


> Mark Hunt didn't know for sure that it was over, he was just hoping they'd stop it. Those guys ran out of gas, and with heavyweights, its one of the most awesome things in sports.



Hunt Knew when he walked away. Herb Dean stupid ass wanted hunt to kill this dude by telling him keep fighting


----------



## Early (Mar 3, 2013)

Wanderlei has the wost ring walking music ever


----------



## Early (Mar 3, 2013)

Heavenly King said:


> Mark fucking Hunt with another great win!!!!
> Link removed
> 
> 
> ...



lol maybe, but if he stopped it as soon as he fell, we'd probably just say he stopped it early.


----------



## Early (Mar 3, 2013)

This is the best main event in a short while so far

EDIT: Round of the year


----------



## Early (Mar 3, 2013)

SILVA, JAPAN, KO!!!


----------



## eHav (Mar 3, 2013)

WANDERLEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2013)

WANDERLEI!!!!!!


Early said:


> Mark Hunt didn't know for sure that it was over, he was just hoping they'd stop it. Those guys ran out of gas, and with heavyweights, its one of the most awesome things in sports.





Early said:


> Wanderlei has the wost ring walking music ever


2 of the most rediclus posts ever


----------



## eHav (Mar 3, 2013)

my heart skipped a beat everytime wandy buckled in those exchanges but it feels great to have him win and possibly retire in japan


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2013)

That was insane


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 3, 2013)

Ax Murder going to work

Link removed


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2013)

Event bought them feels man.


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 3, 2013)

This was an all-out great brawl.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 3, 2013)

WANDERLEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had manly tears of joy when I first heard Sandstorm, then again when he thanked Japan after that great brawl.

Also, what fight were the judges watching?  Gomi clearly won, IMO.



Early said:


> Wanderlei has the wost ring walking music ever





[YOUTUBE]cJwa0EXEtT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2013)

Ippy said:


> WANDERLEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had manly tears of joy when I first heard Sandstorm, then again when he thanked Japan after that great brawl.
> 
> Also, what fight were the judges watching?  Gomi clearly won, IMO.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 3, 2013)

Early said:


> Wanderlei has the wost ring walking music ever



Wand coming out to Sandstorm is one of the most iconic entrances in MMA, pls go.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 3, 2013)

Seriously, am I the only one flabbergasted at the Gomi/Diego decision?

Complete and utter BS.  To add insult to injury, Sanchez unprofessionally came in overweight as well.


----------



## eHav (Mar 3, 2013)

nope, i was pretty surprised aswell, i dont seem sanchez winning 2 rounds at all.. dana gave the fight to gomi aswell


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2013)

Gomi won          .


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, Gomi was robbed. This was an overall great PPV though, I did not expect Silva to win at all, big suprise.  The only winner that I'm a little worried about now it Hunt. His ground game needs tons of work if he ever plans to be a top contender at heavyweight in the UFC. Also, his cardio could use a lot of work too, I understand that it was the third roound of a hard-fought bought, but he was very flat footed and could not generate the usual amount of power behind his punches. 

tl;dr
Hunt needs to work on ground game and cardio.

I hope the UFC doesn't throw him in there with a top level dude yet, he needs a little more work.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 3, 2013)

This was a great event. Shame Gomi was robbed though, I was utterly flabbergasted that the judges gave it to Sanchez...


----------



## eHav (Mar 3, 2013)

poor struve O_O


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 3, 2013)

Is that shit real?^


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2013)

DAMN             !


----------



## eHav (Mar 3, 2013)

yeah he posted the pic himself.. and you can see his name down there, Sutoruvu


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 3, 2013)

Fuck, real fucking nasty.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn I hope Struve recovers then, his whole skull looks fucked up


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2013)

How do you fix that?


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't even know man, he probably won't be fighting for a long time. Looks like there's also a big crack on the top of his skull, in addition to the wide crack in his jaw, theres some damage near his right eye, and the left side of his face looks demolished. If a tired Hunt can do this much I'm pretty scared for the HW devision man damn. 
All jokes aside, I really hope Struve can recover from this, this looks serious


----------



## Kittan (Mar 3, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Don't even know man, he probably won't be fighting for a long time. Looks like there's also a big crack on the top of his skull, in addition to the wide crack in his jaw, theres some damage near his right eye, and the left side of his face looks demolished.



Are you joking, I can't tell.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 3, 2013)

eHav said:


> poor struve O_O





Kittan said:


> Are you joking, I can't tell.




I mean, I ain't a doctor I'm just going with what I see. The only things that are confirmed going by Struve's twitter are his cheekbone is injured and his jaw is broken


----------



## Ippy (Mar 3, 2013)

Kittan said:


> Are you joking, I can't tell.



Are you blind?

There's a clear mandible fracture on the image.


----------



## Kittan (Mar 3, 2013)

TheGreatOne, those are called sutures; his skull isn't cracked, we all have them.




Ippy said:


> Are you blind?
> 
> There's a clear mandible fracture on the image.



Are you literate?


----------



## Ippy (Mar 3, 2013)

Kittan said:


> Are you literate?



Oh, I can read just fine.

But the context of the discussion, and your post, suggested that you thought he was joking about the extent of his injuries.


----------



## Kittan (Mar 3, 2013)

Apparently, you can't.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I did skip Anatomy in highschool in favor of AP Physics , so it looks like thats coming back to bite me in the ass now


----------



## Ippy (Mar 3, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Well I did skip Anatomy in highschool in favor of AP Physics , so it looks like thats coming back to bite me in the ass now


Really, you only need to know that he's probably on medical suspension, due to being the recipient of the most badass still shot EVA!!!


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 3, 2013)

another frame of it


----------



## Lurko (Mar 3, 2013)

Eww! Poor guy


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 3, 2013)

DAMN!!!! Serious power punch from hunt. 

Sherdogs matches to make after the last event, for Hunt


> Mark Hunt vs. Roy Nelson-Cheick Kongo winner: No one knows how long Hunt’s fairy tale will last, but he recorded his fourth consecutive victory with a third-round knockout against Stefan Struve and rearranged the Dutchman’s face in the process. *Hunt’s ground game and defensive wrestling remain glaring weaknesses and will likely keep him from ascending much further in the heavyweight division.* With that said, he has earned the right to face a top 10 opponent inside the Octagon. Nelson and Kongo will lock horns at UFC 159 on April 27.


Hunt's biggest flaw, you'd think after all these years he'd have developed SOME form of wrestling/submissions


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2013)

Funny his defensive wrestling wasnt needed, Struve only pulled guard.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 3, 2013)

Didn't he mount Hunt and almost finish at the end of the second?


----------



## Kittan (Mar 3, 2013)

This is the gayest sport known to man.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2013)

Thats jiujitsu not wrestling


----------



## MrE (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome event. Wanderlei winning in Japan made me jump up and hug my friends that were watching the show with me. It was an amazing moment. I really do hope he retires after this. Watching Hunt KO Struve was great too, although I do feel bad for Struve, as I always do when he gets KO'd. Any time that kid gets momentum he loses it. 

Also, I posted about this a little earlier, but a friend of mine and an icon of Muay Thai passed away last week- Ramon Dekkers. He was one of the first foreigners to beat a top Thai in Thailand, and the first to do so consistently from any Western country (The Japanese were the first). He's had numerous accolades piled on him from everyone, including the King of Thailand himself. Watch his HL video, just to get a general idea of how badass this man was. 

Link removed


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 4, 2013)

Kittan said:


> This is the gayest sport known to man.


I'm starting to get the idea that you just came in here to troll, first downplaying pretty serious head injuries and then calling MMA "gay"



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Thats jiujitsu not wrestling


So then he should be working on his Jits, rite?



MrE said:


> Awesome event. Wanderlei winning in Japan made me jump up and hug my friends that were watching the show with me. It was an amazing moment. I really do hope he retires after this. Watching Hunt KO Struve was great too, although I do feel bad for Struve, as I always do when he gets KO'd. Any time that kid gets momentum he loses it.
> 
> Also, I posted about this a little earlier, but a friend of mine and an icon of Muay Thai passed away last week- Ramon Dekkers. He was one of the first foreigners to beat a top Thai in Thailand, and the first to do so consistently from any Western country (The Japanese were the first). He's had numerous accolades piled on him from everyone, including the King of Thailand himself. Watch his HL video, just to get a general idea of how badass this man was.
> 
> Arsenal pls



Damn bro, he was a beast! May he rest in peace


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm sure he is bro


----------



## Ippy (Mar 4, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> another frame of it


Actually, this one is perfect.

I love how the photographer caught the punch juuuuust as Hunt connected to the jaw.



TheGreatOne said:


> DAMN!!!! Serious power punch from hunt.
> 
> Sherdogs matches to make after the last event, for Hunt
> 
> Hunt's biggest flaw, you'd think after all these years he'd have developed SOME form of wrestling/submissions


I'm actually shocked at how many pro fighters still don't know even the most basic ground fighting.

It's flabbergasting.

I'm looking at you, Siyar.



MrE said:


> Awesome event. Wanderlei winning in Japan made me jump up and hug my friends that were watching the show with me. It was an amazing moment. I really do hope he retires after this. Watching Hunt KO Struve was great too, although I do feel bad for Struve, as I always do when he gets KO'd. Any time that kid gets momentum he loses it.
> 
> Also, I posted about this a little earlier, but a friend of mine and an icon of Muay Thai passed away last week- Ramon Dekkers. He was one of the first foreigners to beat a top Thai in Thailand, and the first to do so consistently from any Western country (The Japanese were the first). He's had numerous accolades piled on him from everyone, including the King of Thailand himself. Watch his HL video, just to get a general idea of how badass this man was.
> 
> Arsenal pls


I honestly want Wandy to retire right now, because he simply could not have had a better send off.

If he doesn't more power to him, but it'd be heart breaking to see him go the Ken Shamrock route.

Also, it sucks about Dekkers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey guys, what do you think is gayest sport??


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 5, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hey guys, what do you think is gayest sport??



Synchronized swimming.

Men's volleyball.

Male gymnastics.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2013)

No. Its golf.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 5, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> No. Its golf.



Ice dancing disagrees with you.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 5, 2013)

I choose none, all take some form of athleticism


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 5, 2013)

pro wrestling.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't know what constitutes a gay sport. I mean, unless homoerotic arousal is an actual prerequisite I think all sports can claim to be neutrally orientated.

Even if a sport has a lot of gay people that participate in it doesn't make the sport gay any more than the loads of Chinese people that love KFC make fried chicken Asian.

Speaking of sexual foibles in combat sports, anyone else following the shitastrophe of epic proportions that is Team LLoyd Irvin falling apart?


----------



## MrE (Mar 6, 2013)

The Lloyd Irvin situation was terrible. I feel sorry for the girl. I've had a few friends train with Lloyd Irvin and typically hear good things about him, but after he came out with own gang rape stories, plus the fondling incident and the mass walkout by his students, I really don't know what to think. I've never trained at any LI affiliated school and certainly don't plan to. 

Also, for those that haven't heard, Dan Henderson is scheduled to face Rashad Evans and Shogun is fighting Lil Nog. H


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 6, 2013)

Jones hate to lose man you can see disgust on his face. Imagine when he finally loses an MMA match.


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 6, 2013)

MrE said:


> The Lloyd Irvin situation was terrible. I feel sorry for the girl. I've had a few friends train with Lloyd Irvin and typically hear good things about him, but after he came out with own gang rape stories, plus the fondling incident and the mass walkout by his students, I really don't know what to think. I've never trained at any LI affiliated school and certainly don't plan to.
> 
> Also, for those that haven't heard, Dan Henderson is scheduled to face Rashad Evans and Shogun is fighting Lil Nog. H



As much as it saddens me, I can see Hendo & Shogun lose both those matches. Especially Shogun. He seems to come with that attitude of, "I don't really give a shit anymore."


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 6, 2013)

Finally Chris can stfu

Anderson First RD KO


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 6, 2013)

I wonder if they'll try to plan GSP-Silva by the end of the year, assuming both guys win their fights.

Hendricks might just attack St-Pierre if that were to happen.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hendricks might just attack St-Pierre if that were to happen.


He has to beat Condit first to have any ground to stand on.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 6, 2013)

But of course .

Pretty stoked to go to 158.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 6, 2013)

Ippy said:


> He has to beat Condit first to have any ground to stand on.



Suggesting Hendricks is going to have a hard time beating Condit  




  Nah, I legit have no idea how that fight will turn out, but I still lean towards Hendricks


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 6, 2013)

Hendricks is an inch shorter than GSP with 6 inches less reach.

5'9 versus 6'2.  Close to the size difference in the Okami -- Lombard fight.

Condit may keep Hendricks at bay and pummel him from a distance, if he can nullify the wrestling factor.

Dutch kickboxers like Martin Kampmann and Stefan Struve tend to stand flat footed in front of ppl at times, leaving them open to being KO'ed.  Kampmann broke every basic striking maxim standing in front of Hendricks(and Paul Daley) with his hands down.

Don't think Condit will do that.  :WOW

Blah, blah, blahhhhhhh.   ♪

EDIT -- Should mention Condit shut down Dong Kyun Kim's wrestling and swept him.  Dong Hyun Kim is much bigger and could be much more powerful than Hendricks.  Condit _could_ shut down Hendrick's wrestling game, even if he couldn't shut down GSP's cuz GSP is best wrestler in the div.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 6, 2013)

Barao will fight Wineland on ths Shogun-Nog card

I got Barao submitting Wineland
Shogun Dec over Nog
Henderson stopping Rashad

*
Renan Barao #1* vs Eddie Wineland #4- interim bw title fight
*Dan Henderson #3 *vs Rashad Evans #7
Antonio Nogueira #5 vs *Mauricio Rua #6*
Rory Macdonald #4 vs *Demian Maia #5*
Tyron Woodley vs *Jake Shields*

prelims
*Pat Barry* vs Shawn Jordan
*Stipe Miocic* vs Soa Paleli
*Sam Stout* vs Isaac Vallie-Flagg


Overeem is injured and out of fight with JDS, crazy day for MMA


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 7, 2013)

Alistair Overeem Injured and out of UFC 160 Fight Against Junior Dos Santos


----------



## Chaos (Mar 7, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Dutch kickboxers like Martin Kampmann and Stefan Struve tend to stand flat footed in front of ppl at times, leaving them open to being KO'ed.  Kampmann broke every basic striking maxim standing in front of Hendricks(and Paul Daley) with his hands down.
> 
> Don't think Condit will do that.  :WOW
> 
> Blah, blah, blahhhhhhh.   ♪



Martin Kampmann is not dutch . Alistair Overeem is the other Dutch guy that likes to get Ko'd you're looking for.

Mark Hunt might take Overeem's spot. I'd like to see him fight JDS.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 7, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Martin Kampmann is not dutch . Alistair Overeem is the other Dutch guy that likes to get Ko'd you're looking for.
> 
> Mark Hunt might take Overeem's spot. I'd like to see him fight JDS.



AFAIK, Kampmann's base is dutch style kickboxing.  Yeah.  Its possible their striking defense is built around using bigger boxing gloves to block hits.  Doesn't work as well with small mma gloves.

Mark Hunt is an animal.  I hope he gets the call.  :WOW


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 7, 2013)

Dana White: Mark Hunt Turned Down Junior Dos Santos Fight.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 7, 2013)

Listened to Liz Carmouche call in to the Jason Ellis Show on SXMRadio today. Was pretty cool to hear her talk about her life and ambitions and stuff without a UFC reporter in her face.

Her current girlfriend was supposedly straight until she saw Carmouche beating up dudes in her gym, then turned lezbo. It's what she says, so who knows, but it makes for a funny mma story.

For a lot of people this falls into 'I don't give a shit' territory, but I think it's quite cool that this is happening to the UFC. It's good for the sport in general.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 8, 2013)

GSP & Nick Diaz = best press conference ever.

[YOUTUBE]JFcu26DHwoA[/YOUTUBE]



Ubereem said:


> Dana White: Mark Hunt Turned Down Junior Dos Santos Fight.



Hunt asked his twitter supporters to ask Dana White to get him the fight with JDS.

I doubt he turned it down.



Law said:


> Her current girlfriend was supposedly straight until she saw Carmouche beating up dudes in her gym, then turned lezbo. It's what she says, so who knows, but it makes for a funny mma story.
> 
> For a lot of people this falls into 'I don't give a shit' territory, but I think it's quite cool that this is happening to the UFC. It's good for the sport in general.



Yeh, it is.  

I think Dakota Cochrane (tried out for the ultimate fighter but didn't win his fight to make it into the house) did gay porn when he needed money.

Not sure if that counts.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 8, 2013)

I doubt Hunt turned that shit down, that man has balls of steel, Dana lied on Shogun. And I'm not even that big of a fan of Hunto.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 8, 2013)

That press conference was awesome.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 8, 2013)

I actually train at a former Lloyd Irvin affiliate.

My coach said shit was always shady with that guy.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey, don't think about this the wrong way, but do y'all think that Fallon Fox is going to have like an advantage over the other females in MMA?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 8, 2013)

I saw you guys talk about the Lloyd thing I didnt pay attention to it till now both Dom and Brandon has left the team, shit is crazy



I also read this


----------



## Chaos (Mar 9, 2013)

"Le, le, le, le, le, let, let, let me tell you something you uneducated fool"


----------



## Tiger (Mar 9, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Hey, don't think about this the wrong way, but do y'all think that Fallon Fox is going to have like an advantage over the other females in MMA?



She'd be cleared to compete as a woman in the Olympics, the UFC should be no different.

Nick Diaz surprised me at the press-conference. If I didn't know who it was talking, I would have thought some mean French bully was picking on a teenager. That's bizarre.

GSP didn't start talking shit first, he just didn't play by the rules Diaz came up with. Laughing at a guy for being a boring fighter and undeserving, then saying he's scared vs saying the other guy is the most disrespectful fighter in the UFC and deserves a beat-down.

Ooooh...excuse me while I hold onto my hat, this animosity is out of control...

Clearly Dana White and the UFC are blowing this to heights it never was on its own. And I would have thought: "lol...Diaz doesn't give a shit what GSP says." But...obviously he does?

And he _is_ disrespectful. Surely one of the reasons GSP dislikes that side of Diaz is due to his lack of respect for "showing up" etc.

Just very strange. But for the people saying "GSP shouldn't be getting so angry, he needs to chill out." They're the same people lamenting that GSP is a boring fighter...well...the only way you'll see an exciting fight from GSP is if he's pissed off and literally wants to beat someone up, rather than out-score someone over five rounds.

He considered Koscheck a disrespectful punk in need of a lesson, and look at Koscheck's face after their fight. If he's super pissed off for whatever reason with Diaz - then at least the fight will be more exciting.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 9, 2013)

GSP will fight like he always does.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 9, 2013)

Havoc said:


> GSP will fight like he always does.



And as an MMA fan that didn't join the sport simply because it's recently cool to do so, I am 100% ok with that, and I hope he wins.

But if he gets all pissed off and agitated, he might stand and bang - which will be _why_ Diaz wins if he does.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 9, 2013)

That's cool that you didn't recently join the sport, I'm sure you're the only one.

GSP is not going to stand and bang; there's really no point in even entertaining the idea.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 9, 2013)

JDS Vs. Hunt is on

I got JDS dec


----------



## Ippy (Mar 9, 2013)

Law said:


> And as an MMA fan that didn't join the sport simply because it's recently cool to do so, I am 100% ok with that, and I hope he wins.
> 
> But if he gets all pissed off and agitated, he might stand and bang - which will be _why_ Diaz wins if he does.


Your elitist logic is flawed.

You imply that in order to not like "safe", non-aggressive, fighting, an observer must be a new fan.  That's non sequitur.  All one has to do is provide even one example to the contrary, and your conclusion would be rendered invalid.  

For example, I've been an MMA fan for like 10 years, and I hate watching most of GSP's post-Serra fights because of his safe style.

If GSP fights like he did against Condit, however, it will be a very exciting fight.  That was his best fight in _years_.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 9, 2013)

Jds is goona fuck that guy up.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 10, 2013)

Havoc said:


> That's cool that you didn't recently join the sport, I'm sure you're the only one.
> 
> GSP is not going to stand and bang; there's really no point in even entertaining the idea.



So if Diaz can't maintain the kind of fight he wants, and GSP controls the speed and location of the vast majority of every round - and Diaz has no answer for the "boring" style and gets dominated for five rounds, all that means is Diaz wasn't good enough to impose his chosen style of fighting.

Calling it boring is just a defense-mechanism for "I can't fucking beat it". I've been following GSP since his first fight in the UFC. Before he was knocked out by Matt Serra, he had fairly wild stand-up. He wasn't even a wrestler when he started, he was a striker.

Losing the belt to a couple stray heavy hands made him decide that once he gets it back, he's not going to let anyone take it from him again. And fucking good for him. 

You either have to be good enough at your own style to force the tempo, or you need to be good enough at his to avoid being dominated. And if you aren't either of those things, he will win. Diaz's so-called fans dogging GSP's style is just showing they don't have much faith in Diaz's own style, and are giving themselves some wiggle-room for when he loses they can say "See? Fuckin boring, just lays on people."

If you're a true MMA fan, you love all facets of it. Not just the electrifying knock-outs and armbars. Dominance is dominance. Find a way to beat him at his game, or you don't deserve to take his belt. End of story.

Hunt vs JDS - as long as JDS treats Hunt like a monster, I don't see him losing.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 10, 2013)

Law said:


> Losing the belt to a couple stray heavy hands made him decide that once he gets it back, he's not going to let anyone take it from him again. And fucking good for him.


Based on Sun Tzu's keys to becoming a great warrior, GSP is the pinnacle of everything he stood for.

GSP doesn't find victory due to opportunity, he makes it impossible for himself to be defeated.

What you need to realize is that this is also a spectator sport, and Sun Tzu isn't one of the spectators.  A lot of people don't like to watch his style.  A lot of people will tune in anyway though, just because of Canada's insane national loyalty to their athletes, the fact that many women feel he's pretty and well spoken, and because of the fact that he's a long time champion.



Law said:


> If you're a true MMA fan, you love all facets of it. Not just the electrifying knock-outs and armbars. Dominance is dominance. Find a way to beat him at his game, or you don't deserve to take his belt. End of story.


The elitism continues, just in a different form.  Yet another non sequitur that can easily be refuted.

Many fighters, who are undoubtedly fans of MMA, have said that they hate watching guys stall, hold guys down, and point fight.

I'm such a fan of MMA, I started taking grappling after years of only kickboxing, thinking "there's gotta be something to this shit if so many fighters are learning it".  I've now taken submission wrestling and BJJ for years now (and after a fairly long hiatus, just started gi), and I still find "dominance" without activity boring.

Oh, I certainly understand what they're doing, but that doesn't mean I have to like to watch it.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 10, 2013)

Law said:


> So if Diaz can't maintain the kind of fight he wants, and GSP controls the speed and location of the vast majority of every round - and Diaz has no answer for the "boring" style and gets dominated for five rounds, all that means is Diaz wasn't good enough to impose his chosen style of fighting.
> 
> Calling it boring is just a defense-mechanism for "I can't fucking beat it". I've been following GSP since his first fight in the UFC. Before he was knocked out by Matt Serra, he had fairly wild stand-up. He wasn't even a wrestler when he started, he was a striker.
> 
> ...


Are you having an argument with an imaginary person and you just happened to quote me?


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 10, 2013)

There's a debate about JDS vs Hunt? What makes you all think Hunt is going to win/even has a chance of doing so? Hunt has beat a few midcard guys so far in the UFC, JDS has been at the top of HW since 2010 basically and has only lost in the UFC so far to a dominant wrestler. 
Hunt's last K-1 bout was in 08 and before that was a five year hiatus dating back to 03.
Hunt's kickboxing is not there anymore man, and it will show


----------



## Havoc (Mar 10, 2013)

Heavy hands and an iron chin.

I wouldn't pick Hunt as a favorite, but if you don't see _any_ chance of him winning, you're blind.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hunt's main problem is his damn cardio.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 10, 2013)

Havoc said:


> Heavy hands and an iron chin.
> 
> I wouldn't pick Hunt as a favorite, but if you don't see _any_ chance of him winning, you're blind.




JDS has those same qualities along with footwork *CARDIO* and some speed. 
I mean, every fighter has a chance to win there is no set victory ever, but it is very unlikely that Hunt will win this one


----------



## Havoc (Mar 11, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> JDS has those same qualities along with footwork *CARDIO* and some speed.
> I mean, every fighter has a chance to win there is no set victory ever, but it is very unlikely that Hunt will win this one


I give it 70/30 odds in JDS favor, maybe less.

Hunt winning is not as unlikely as you're making it out to be.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 11, 2013)

Hunt via samoan smash.  :WOW


----------



## Havoc (Mar 11, 2013)

Good point.

On second thought, I give Hunt a 90% chance of winning.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 11, 2013)

can't be serious.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll account bet on it.

Loser deletes their account.

What up, playboy?


----------



## Chaos (Mar 11, 2013)

*Waiting in anticipation for a JDS fanboy to take the bet*


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 11, 2013)

It seems JDS was going through a divorce just prior to his last fight with Cain.

Could explain why he looked so terrible.  :WOW


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 11, 2013)

Nah, I'm not a highroller like that. How bout reps for the winner of this little bet here. And change your custom title to like TheGreatOne's bitch since I'm sure I'm winning this shit. Deal?


----------



## MrE (Mar 11, 2013)

JDS is a perfect match-up for Hunt. Someone who will stand and trade with him that won't risk going to the ground. I know JDS is the favorite, but Hunt has a large possibility of winning this fight.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 11, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Nah, I'm not a highroller like that. How bout reps for the winner of this little bet here. And change your custom title to like TheGreatOne's bitch since I'm sure I'm winning this shit. Deal?


Don't be scared, homie.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 11, 2013)

MrE said:


> JDS is a perfect match-up for Hunt. Someone who will stand and trade with him that won't risk going to the ground. I know JDS is the favorite, but Hunt has a large possibility of winning this fight.



Didn't he take Carwin down? I could be misremembering that, it was a while ago.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 11, 2013)

MrE said:


> JDS is a perfect match-up for Hunt. Someone who will stand and trade with him that won't risk going to the ground. I know JDS is the favorite, but Hunt has a large possibility of winning this fight.


How?



Havoc said:


> Don't be scared, homie.



Nah brosky, I've laid out the conditions


----------



## MrE (Mar 11, 2013)

Havoc said:


> Don't be scared, homie.





Gallic Rush said:


> Didn't he take Carwin down? I could be misremembering that, it was a while ago.



He took down a gassed, badly beaten Carwin one time at the end of the third round to steal the win, and almost got choked out in the process.



TheGreatOne said:


> How?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah brosky, I've laid out the conditions



By punching him in the face until he's unconscious.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2013)

Hunt can win, but all JDS needs to do is stick and jab and keep mobile. He's way faster.

If they end up just standing in front of eachother and throwing blows in a slugfest, Hunt's chances of winning go up.

As of how I think the fight will go down, all stand-up, i believe JDS wins 7 out of 10 times.

I'm rooting for the Samoan though. Seriously though, Samoans have thick skulls, hard to knock out.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 11, 2013)

Havoc said:


> I'll account bet on it.
> 
> Loser deletes their account.
> 
> What up, playboy?


Lol I'm down, question is are you?


----------



## Ippy (Mar 11, 2013)

You're all crazy.

JDS has heart for days and something resembling cardio.

Hunt gasses by punching himself out, and JDS steals the win.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 11, 2013)

Ippy said:


> You're all crazy.
> 
> JDS has heart for days and something resembling cardio.
> 
> Hunt gasses by punching himself out, and JDS takes the win.



Fixed.

Big difference.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2013)

JDS wins if he does the Greg Jackson strategy


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 11, 2013)

Hunt by k.o. Jds been take him down


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 11, 2013)

So many Hunt fans, I like Hunt, but JDS will win.


I laugh at the Goddamn Sleeping Pill saying Weidman will finish Silva [YOUTUBE]bMHcGf0PqjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2013)

Lol gsp love him but wtf was he saying lol.


----------



## MrE (Mar 11, 2013)

Ippy said:


> You're all crazy.
> 
> JDS has heart for days and something resembling cardio.
> 
> Hunt gasses by punching himself out, and JDS steals the win.



I can't remember a time where Mark Hunt has punched himself out. He does not get tired from striking. Grappling is a different story. But if JDS isn't going to grapple with him, cardio is not going to be a huge issue, especially since Junior's isn't all that great either.


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 12, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> Lol gsp love him but wtf was he saying lol.



He sounded like a dog with peanut butter on the roof of his mouth.


----------



## KidKwik (Mar 12, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> So many Hunt fans, I like Hunt, but JDS will win.
> 
> 
> I laugh at the Goddamn Sleeping Pill saying Weidman will finish Silva [YOUTUBE]bMHcGf0PqjE[/YOUTUBE]



I've recently got into this MMA thing, it seems like GSP is just trying to find ways out of fighting Silva, even by giving himself false hope.



MrE said:


> I can't remember a time where Mark Hunt has punched himself out. He does not get tired from striking. Grappling is a different story. But if JDS isn't going to grapple with him, cardio is not going to be a huge issue, especially since Junior's isn't all that great either.



Wasn't Mark Hunt gassed in his last fight with Stefan Struve?


----------



## Chaos (Mar 13, 2013)

I just saw Dan Severn ref a few matches in ufc 24.

Jesus fuck that guy looked awkward.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Mar 13, 2013)

Hunt isn't worthy, he is a pathetic excuse for a fighter


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 13, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I laugh at the Goddamn Sleeping Pill saying Weidman will finish Silva



He also said Chael would finish Silva.



Ceasar Drake said:


> Hunt isn't worthy, he is a pathetic excuse for a fighter



Don't underestimate the man.  

Striking wars are his native environment.

[YOUTUBE]7lHNukDpAXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2013)

F*** problems...


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 13, 2013)

> Don't underestimate the man.
> 
> Striking wars are his native environment.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7lHNukDpAXI[/YOUTUBE]



2001 brody. If this Hunt comes out to fight JDS then hell yeah JDS is getting his ass kicked. But that was 12 years ago


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 14, 2013)

KZ vs Lamas is scheduled for 162, but that means it's not a 5 round fight. :(


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 14, 2013)

Diaz went off on GSP at the press conference.

[YOUTUBE]36YMvdgOZFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 14, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Diaz went off on GSP at the press conference.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]36YMvdgOZFE[/YOUTUBE]



More like Dana went off on Helwani. Shiiiiieeeeeeeet~


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2013)

daaaaaaamn he went in on Helwani


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha, Condit was just there smiling and laughing the whole time. GSP not knowing what wolf tickets were and Condit having to explain it to him while holding back laughter was funny. He was visibly irritated with Diaz saying one thing, then another for when GSP responded and then just sat quiet. 

I'm leaving for Montreal in a bit, can't wait for this card. Three of my faves, hope it's a great one.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 14, 2013)

So, I'm getting a new set. It will be either a Condit or an Aldo one but I have no idea which I should choose.

Help me out, people.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 14, 2013)

Holy hell this press conference is gold and I'm not even 20 minutes in, this shit is hilarious.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 14, 2013)

Only 5mins in so far. Good to see Dana backing up his employee even when he's visibly frustrated with him. 

Not saying the questions being asked were unfair, when a fighter has an ongoing history of not showing up for things, it's a big deal. But Dana gives Diaz shit all on his own, it's good that he gets fired up when others try to get in his face about it.

Some fans won't understand, I'm sure, because it's cool to hate the boss...but at the end of the day, that's who he is- the boss.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 14, 2013)

Dunno what Dana was shitting on Helwani for... he was just asking the questions eeeeeeverybody wanted answers to.

Also, this is probably the first event I actually watched ALL of the press shit for.  Diaz is fucking funny.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 14, 2013)

Diaz is funny, then he's not, then he is again, then he seems neurotic and overly sensitive, then he's funny again.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 15, 2013)

Dana got at Ariel at the media scrum as well.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 15, 2013)

I've never seen GSP so gotten to.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 15, 2013)

Me either, hope he brings it.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 15, 2013)

"I wonder how much they test people around here"

I lost it.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 15, 2013)

As soon as I saw Wand doing that, I knew there were gonna be gifs.

Oh so many gifs.



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> KZ vs Lamas is scheduled for 162, but that means it's not a 5 round fight. :(


It's criminal that this isn't a 5 round fight.  We're looking at a possible FOTY.  Any fight my boy KZ is a part of has that potential.

And everyone's saying he doesn't have the skills to handle Lamas now too.  Hilarious.

I recall he wasn't supposed to have much of a chance against Poirier as well.



Law said:


> Diaz is funny, then he's not, then he is again, then he seems neurotic and overly sensitive, then he's funny again.


All of that falls under the umbrella of "funny"...



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Dana got at Ariel at the media scrum as well.


Dana sounded like a punk.

Helwani is a journalist, and didn't ask any questions that everyone else in that room, and everyone watching, didn't want to know the answers to.  Plain and simple.



Havoc said:


> "I wonder how much they test people around here"
> 
> I lost it.


LOOOL

I lost it when Condit had to explain to GSP what "wolf tickets" are.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 15, 2013)

Kuya said:


> JDS wins if he does the Greg Jackson strategy


Interesting.

Bones, Mir, Condit, Garcia, Cerrone, (formerly) Florian, Sanchez, Carwin... All boring fighters, amirite?

I can go on if you need me to.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 15, 2013)

Havoc said:


> "I wonder how much they test people around here"
> 
> I lost it.





> All of that falls under the umbrella of "funny"...



I really don't see it.

Mostly I just feel bad for the guy...and most of the things that are funny about him are actually kinda sad. For the most part, he's just sitting there feeling sorry for himself and acting like the world's out to get him. He's not commanding respect, he's saying "stop teasing me!" as if he's being bullied in the schoolyard. I had no idea he took things so seriously until this fight. For someone who talks so much shit, it seems really easy to hurt his feelings.

I didn't know what wolf tickets were until this press conference either. That's not as common a thing as people are making it out to be.

And yes, the questions about him being a no-show are the journalist's job - that doesn't stop it from being cool that Dana backs up his fighter in a media scrum. Especially when he himself is more than likely pissed off at Diaz himself. It's not that the fuckin guy didn't have a right to ask - I just liked seeing Dana get annoyed on Diaz's behalf. Those fighters sit there and are basically told to sit and take whatever they throw in your face, you can't tell them to shut up or be rude, or else you fall deeper into the persona they're trying to paint for you. Some people don't fuckin get it. I think it's just way too cool to not like Dana White and have a problem with anything he does these days. And anyone who doesn't join in on the parade is a zuffa zombie.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 15, 2013)

Law said:


> I really don't see it.


That sucks because I was having a good time laughing.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 15, 2013)

Law said:


> And yes, the questions about him being a no-show are the journalist's job - that doesn't stop it from being cool that Dana backs up his fighter in a media scrum. Especially when he himself is more than likely pissed off at Diaz himself. It's not that the fuckin guy didn't have a right to ask - I just liked seeing Dana get annoyed on Diaz's behalf. Those fighters sit there and are basically told to sit and take whatever they throw in your face, you can't tell them to shut up or be rude, or else you fall deeper into the persona they're trying to paint for you. Some people don't fuckin get it. I think it's just way too cool to not like Dana White and have a problem with anything he does these days. And anyone who doesn't join in on the parade is a zuffa zombie.


lol wut

DW knew what he was getting into when he signed Diaz.  If he doesn't like having his golden boy answer tough questions, if the fighters don't like answering tough questions, if they have to hold their tongues towards the media... oh well.  Thems the breaks.

They're paid to fight and to help promote their fights.  How do they do that?  By answering goddamn questions from the fans and media.

Also, now we're moving on to appeal to motive?  You know nothing about my actual views on Dana White.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 15, 2013)

Georges St-Pierre (c)	vs.	*Nick Diaz* 
*Carlos Condit*	vs.	Johny Hendricks				
*Jake Ellenberger*	vs.	Nate Marquardt				
*Chris Camozzi*	vs.	Nick Ring				
Mike Ricci	vs.	*Colin Fletcher* 

*Patrick C?t?*	vs.	Bobby Voelker				
*Antonio Carvalho*	vs.	Darren Elkins				
Dan Miller	vs.	*Jordan Mein* 
*John Makdessi*	vs.	Daron Cruickshank				

*Rick Story*	vs.	Quinn Mulhern				
*T.J. Dillashaw*	vs.	Issei Tamura				
*George Roop*	vs.	Reuben Duran

.



Law said:


> And yes, the questions about him being a no-show are the journalist's job - that doesn't stop it from being cool that Dana backs up his fighter in a media scrum. Especially when he himself is more than likely pissed off at Diaz himself. It's not that the fuckin guy didn't have a right to ask - I just liked seeing Dana get annoyed on Diaz's behalf. Those fighters sit there and are basically told to sit and take whatever they throw in your face, you can't tell them to shut up or be rude, or else you fall deeper into the persona they're trying to paint for you. Some people don't fuckin get it. I think it's just way too cool to not like Dana White and have a problem with anything he does these days. And anyone who doesn't join in on the parade is a zuffa zombie.



Ariel has a history of asking loaded and controversial questions and a lot of people said he instigates.

Old footage(Rampage slaps him, that was 2-4 years ago).

[YOUTUBE]7i8SkgciMVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tiger (Mar 15, 2013)

Doesn't matter what Diaz was when he signed him, he damn well expects the guy to show up where and when he's supposed to, even if the events are stupid.

That's part of his job if he wants to be in the UFC. And Dana has pulled no punches on being pissed off at Diaz in public - he gives Diaz plenty of earfuls about his behavior, and about missing the day in particular. But it is still good for the fighters to see Dana stick up for them in a media scrum. All there is to say about that, really.

I watched the UFC 158 build-up video too, and I really liked how Diaz responded to the "are you excited for the fight" question.

"There are guys living on the street, barely surviving, stealing, doin drugs, etc. I'm excited I'm not doing that anymore. That's what I'm excited about."

He seems like a very high-strung individual.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 15, 2013)

Law said:


> Doesn't matter what Diaz was when he signed him, he damn well expects the guy to show up where and when he's supposed to, even if the events are stupid.
> 
> That's part of his job if he wants to be in the UFC. And Dana has pulled no punches on being pissed off at Diaz in public - he gives Diaz plenty of earfuls about his behavior, and about missing the day in particular. But it is still good for the fighters to see Dana stick up for them in a media scrum. All there is to say about that, really.
> 
> ...



Dana blames Diaz' manager / trainer Renzo Gracie for Diaz no showing the open workouts.  Doesn't matter.  Open workouts are a joke anyway, I doubt anyone bothers watching them except me.

If they're uploaded on youtube I never see them rate higher than 5,000 maybe 10,000 views.  A lot of the time the general public doesn't have access to anything other than the interviews.

Diaz has a tendency to miss press conferences and reporters always ask Diaz about it and blow it vastly out of proportion to a point where if they can ask 20 questions, 13 of those questions might be questions about why Diaz missed a media commitment or something lame that doesn't amount to anything other than reporters straining themselves to get sensationalized stories for why Diaz missed something that don't exist.

In that sense, Dana tends to shut it down as fast as he can because its pointless and a waste of air time.  Diaz missed the press conference for his last scheduled fight with GSP and that fight was cancelled as a result.  Its not as if Dana hasn't seen it before.  

EDIT -

Marquardt's open workout - 290 views

[YOUTUBE]iiyBK2Tq98U[/YOUTUBE]

Hendricks - 430 views


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 15, 2013)

Montreal really loves Condit now. A lot of people where cheering from where my friends and I were at during the weigh ins. It was funny seeing some of the fighters rock the Habs jerseys, playing to the crowd a bit or maybe they're legit fans. 

It's too bad that one of them has to lose, but I hope it's a good fight and not a one-sided beat down. There were quite a bit of PRIDE fans in attendance as well, some good reception for when Diaz showed that shirt.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 15, 2013)

*Georges St-Pierre (c)*	vs.	Nick Diaz	
*Carlos Condit*	vs.	Johny Hendricks	
Jake Ellenberger	vs.	*Nate Marquardt	*
Chris Camozzi	vs.	*Nick Ring	*
*Mike Ricci*	vs.	Colin Fletcher


----------



## Lurko (Mar 15, 2013)

Hopefully gsp brutally tkos diaz tomorrow,  that would make my day.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 15, 2013)

*Georges St-Pierre*  	vs. 	Nick Diaz 
*Carlos Condit* 	vs. 	Johny Hendricks 				
*Jake Ellenberger* 	vs. 	Nate Marquardt 				
*Nick Ring* 	        vs. 	Chris Camozzi 				
*Mike Ricci* 	        vs. 	Colin Fletcher 				

*Patrick C?t?* 	vs. 	Bobby Voelker 				
Antonio Carvalho 	vs. 	Darren Elkins who?				
*Dan Miller* 	        vs. 	Jordan Mein 				
 	John Makdessi 	        vs. 	*Daron Cruickshank*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 16, 2013)

Georges St-Pierre  	vs. 	*Nick Diaz *
*Carlos Condit* 	vs. 	Johny Hendricks 				
*Jake Ellenberger* 	vs. 	Nate Marquardt 				
*Nick Ring* 	        vs. 	Chris Camozzi 				
*Mike Ricci *	        vs. 	*Colin Fletcher 				*

*Patrick C?t?* 	vs. 	Bobby Voelker 				
*Dan Miller* 	        vs. 	Jordan Mein 				
 	John Makdessi 	        vs. 	*Daron Cruickshank*

Cro Cop def lucked up, Hari would of tore him a new hole, but I'm very proud of the old lion, great resume he holds, hopefully he rides out to wind with this victory.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> EDIT -
> 
> Marquardt's open workout - 290 views


----------



## MrE (Mar 16, 2013)

I would really like Diaz to win, because there's very little that interests me in MMA right now. The chances of that happening are infinitesimal.


----------



## MrE (Mar 16, 2013)

Chaos said:


> I just saw Dan Severn ref a few matches in ufc 24.
> 
> Jesus fuck that guy looked awkward.



He was still fighting up until last year I believe. I saw Dan in 2010 in Atlanta during a local promotion. Real nice guy. We talked about cereal.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 16, 2013)

Just betting with the heart.


And speaking of Ariel
[YOUTUBE]tLj2ggenEnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Havoc (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## martryn (Mar 16, 2013)

Wish I could watch this, but I've got a commitment to attend a Spring Fling.  Maybe I'll be able to watch the first half of the fights.  Man, I hate conflicts.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 16, 2013)

Law said:


> Doesn't matter what Diaz was when he signed him, he damn well expects the guy to show up where and when he's supposed to, even if the events are stupid.
> 
> That's part of his job if he wants to be in the UFC. And Dana has pulled no punches on being pissed off at Diaz in public - he gives Diaz plenty of earfuls about his behavior, and about missing the day in particular. But it is still good for the fighters to see Dana stick up for them in a media scrum. All there is to say about that, really.




An employer hires a employee who they KNOW is unreliable, unpredictable, and inexperienced with all aspects of the job, then gets mad when that employee doesn't perform to expectations?  We aren't talking about a guy who is lazy and unreliable, but just happened to ace the interview.  These guys are in the public eye.  Everything they, do and say, is well documented.

The fault is on the UFC brass.  Period.

Lastly, Dana was "sticking up" for Nick by bashing Ariel for instigating... but had nothing to say to the very next reporter who asked even more of a loaded question?  I'm sure it's good for the fighters to see illogical posturing and inconsistency from their _boss_.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Ariel has a history of asking loaded and controversial questions and a lot of people said he instigates.


Aw, what a shame...

People who are in the public eye, and get paid to be in the public eye, have to answer questions about what they do or say in public?  Imagine that...

It would funny if the gif maker actually knew what wolf tickets actually were.

It's not about _selling a wolf_ tickets.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 16, 2013)

wow

the K-1 GP was a complete joke. What a farce.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 16, 2013)

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Chaos (Mar 16, 2013)

MrE said:


> He was still fighting up until last year I believe. I saw Dan in 2010 in Atlanta during a local promotion. Real nice guy. We talked about cereal.



His last fight (for now) was the 28th april of 2012. I have a great amount of respect for this man, he's been fighting for 18 years now 

And if you're talking to a legend of the sports anyway, why not converse about cereal, eh?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Ippy said:


> It would funny if the gif maker actually knew what wolf tickets actually were.
> 
> It's not about _selling a wolf_ tickets.



lol...are you serious?


----------



## Ippy (Mar 16, 2013)

Law said:


> lol...are you serious?


Yes.

Wolf tickets, as in a dog woofing, as in all bark and no bite.

The gif was creative, and the guy who made it is a shoop legend, but it's wrong.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Ippy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Wolf tickets, as in a dog woofing, as in all bark and no bite.
> 
> The gif was creative, and the guy who made it is a shoop legend, but it's wrong.



That was the point of the gif.

It's a joke, based on the idea that GSP had no idea what it meant.

Anyway, lol...are they not doing prelims on Facebook?


----------



## Ippy (Mar 16, 2013)

Law said:


> That was the point of the gif.
> 
> It's a joke, based on the idea that GSP had no idea what it meant.


Which would have made sense if it didn't say "two days ago" and... no, it still doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep. You still don't get it. It's not a historical interpretation of events that is meant to be taken as fact that has no holes in its continuity...it's a fucking joke. And its legitimacy does not hinge on your understanding of humor.

You're not expected to "get" all types of humor. I, for one, don't see how Diaz was hilarious when he accused GSP of being on drugs, unless the humor is facetious since it's Diaz himself who tested positive for illegal substances between the two.

See? You simply laughed - I on the other hand wondered why someone would find it funny. We're not meant to get the same humor.

If they did a full drug-screening after the fight, which fighter would be more likely to fail it? _Really?_


----------



## Havoc (Mar 16, 2013)

It's a pun, it doesn't matter what wolf tickets actually means.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 16, 2013)

Law said:


> We're not meant to get the same humor.


I never said we were....


----------



## Havoc (Mar 16, 2013)

I think we all should, personally.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Holy shit.


[sp]..._Oh Lavigne._[/sp]


----------



## eHav (Mar 16, 2013)

yeap it was really bad. however, rest of the fights have been nice so far


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 16, 2013)

Good night of fights so far.


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally. Can't wait for this.

Oh also lmao at Joe Rogan, "Buy this on ppv!"


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 16, 2013)

Ronda and Tate/Cat winner as couches is nice. Going to see them coach man should be funny.

TUF becoming the Real World. We going to be seeing some pixalated fucking on there.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Yup, gonna be some censorship shit going on.

-not gonna miss it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was the Cote/Voelker fight so close that they favored the hometown guy? Or was it rd1 and 2 for Cote, rd3 for Voelker?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2013)

Those were some good fights I thought it was the PPV going on. 

Been a loooong time since I've watched a MMA event.


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope we see another crazy KO from Johnny Hendricks.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 16, 2013)

Any reliable streams? PMs pls.. <3


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn what a ko from Ellenberger.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2013)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 16, 2013)

I doubt Condit gets finished but you never know.

EDIT:

Hendricks look happy/excited.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn good fight so far. (Hendricks' left hand is injured to go into rd 3)

[edit] FOTN so far, with EASE. Man, so mant TD's...but Condit...I dunno man.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Condit vs Hendricks_ 



I thought Condit would take it..  Hendricks had a lot of take downs, but I thought Condit did more overall.. Kinda surprised.. Oh well


----------



## Ippy (Mar 17, 2013)

*WAAAAAAR CONDIT!!!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



He may have lost the fight, but he won millions of fans.  Easily FOTN.  

Honestly, I think Hendricks may have gotten a bunch of takedowns... but Condit did all the damage and all the submission attempts.

Takedowns score waaay too much.  But whatever.

Hendricks should be fighting GSP right now anyway.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 17, 2013)

WOOOO LETS GO 209 DIAZ


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 17, 2013)

Incredible fight. And *WAR Diaz*!


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2013)

I think condit won, but hendricks winning unanimously shocked me


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 17, 2013)

Guess I'm not the only one.. Why on earth do take downs count for so much? Kinda gives wrestlers an unfair advantage when it comes to scoring doesn't it..? Slams I get, but basic trips that do no real damage and lead to nothing..?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

I would have given it to Condit based on doing more damage on his back than Hendricks did on top of him.


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2013)

but unanimous decision though?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

lol gsp said hes the better boxer 


theres a reason he's been on the ground the entire time n not standing


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

diaz tried a sucker punch


----------



## Ippy (Mar 17, 2013)

LOL

Ultimate Strong Man has begun...


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2013)

Diaz has no offense atm


----------



## Ippy (Mar 17, 2013)

GSP is fucking the shit outta him.


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2013)

Diaz almost got DQed


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 17, 2013)

Diaz is landing and stuffing tds shit is getting good, Diaz wont slow down.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 17, 2013)

Diaz is sooo fuckin' goofy..
Everytime I see him fight I feel like he has no idea what he's doing, but simply makes up for it by not giving a fuuuuuuck (it's not true of course, but still)..lol


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2013)

If it goes on at this pace GSP wins by unanimous decision


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2013)

Diaz knows who won this fight


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> lol gsp said hes the better boxer
> 
> 
> theres a reason he's been on the ground the entire time n not standing



They spent 14 minutes on their feet. Don't start this "GSP sat on him the whole fight" bullshit this early.

Condit/Hendricks - FOTN honors please.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 17, 2013)

Good fight, went as I expected not as I hoped. But good night of fights.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah george dominated standing too, surprised me honestly

at least it wasnt as bad as when he fought Koshcheck


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2013)

if diaz had any counters that wouldnt have been a problem


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 17, 2013)

Horrible and boring fight. It also looked like Diaz just gave up by the fourth round.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 17, 2013)

I seem to recall GSP getting tagged a lot in the third round. But as ever, once that shit stops going his way he takes his opponent down before they can start to get any traction.

So hard to deal with that shit... Interested to see if Hendricks can one punch him.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

Legend said:


> if diaz had any counters that wouldnt have been a problem



Diaz explained the problem. Before the fight, some analysts and fans with radio shows were making fun of GSP's superman lunges, but it disrupts a boxer's timing. Same with the front kicks and level-changes.

GSP gave Diaz no other option than to "come out flat" because he only had opportunities to really bang on the feet three or four times. For twelve of the fourteen minutes standing, he couldn't get anything going.

*shrug*

Next up, Hendricks.

Waiting for the post-fight press conference, wanna see what they have to say.

[edit] Once again, 14 of 25 minutes standing. Diaz had a ton of opportunity. Stop making excuses for fuck sakes. Bunch of whiny assholes in this place. I get it- you don't like GSP. This wasn't one of his boring fights. Fuck off


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol Diaz. Someone should tell him, that in fighting you dont use only your strength. You gotta to use your brains too. What a clueless guy lol


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2013)

I like GSP, moreso than Diaz


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd like to see Diaz vs Ellenberger or Rory Mac rather than retiring.

Oh shit, Dana accepted Diaz's resignation.


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2013)

he sounded like he had nothing left in the tank


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

Hendricks is a cool cat. Watchin this press conference, he's cool man.

I would be ok with Hendricks winning that fight.

All I want is for Diaz to stop saying "I don't wanna make excuses" when he knows damn well that's all he's gonna do for twenty minutes.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol @ rematch, Diaz fan but no.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 17, 2013)

Hendricks fight with condit was just beast, that hendricks has me scared for gsp.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

Alright, that was kinda funny. But he's like a Lost Boy out there. Sounds like he'll stick around if the UFC wants him, and that's cool...Condit, Ellenberger or Rory Mac should be his next opponent.

Who would you guys like to see him fight? (Don't say Anderson Silva)


----------



## Lurko (Mar 17, 2013)

Hendricks for sure.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 17, 2013)

Condit rematch would be epic for diaz.

Hendricks does nothing for GSP career man the Anderson fight needs to happen


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Condit rematch would be epic for diaz.
> 
> Hendricks does nothing for GSP career man the Anderson fight needs to happen



If Condit comes out against Diaz the way he did against Hendricks, I'm not sure what will happen...but I want to see it.

Doesn't matter what it does for his career, Hendricks deserves the shot and he'll get it. The hardships of being champ.

Watching him try and answer the "Do you want to fight Silva" questions the past few times I've seen it, I almost feel like he wants to blurt out "Maybe once one of these guys takes my belt, then I'll fuck around with super-fights" but is too classy to say it.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 17, 2013)

1. Ricci didn't really impress tonight.  He looked more like he was sparring than in a fight.

2. Who is at all shocked that Diaz retired yet again?

3. Condit/Hendricks FOTN definitely.  FOTY candidate too?

4. Takedowns still account for faaaar too many points in the scoring criteria.  I still think Condit beat Hendricks, but IMO, Hendricks should have been fighting for the title last night anyway, so good for him.

5. GSP is a great fighter, and I respect his ability, but holy shit he's boring to watch.  He looked hungry in the Condit fight, and it helped that Condit really has to try TO be boring, but I guess... I dunno.  He didn't have that same drive in this fight, funnily enough.

Anyway, I'd rather watch a Bendo decision any day of the fucking week.  It's amazing how two fighters with similar skill sets (karateka with great wrestling and BJJ) can be in completely different leagues as far as excitement.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 17, 2013)

I honestly thought Condit took that decision. Sure, Hendricks had the takedowns, but Condit was outlanding him... from his back 

I was also quite surprised at the GSP/Diaz fight. I actually thought it would be far more one-sided than it turned out to be.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 17, 2013)

Hendricks vs jake needs to happen.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 17, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> Hendricks vs jake needs to happen.





Hendricks vs. GSP needs to happen.


----------



## eHav (Mar 17, 2013)

i really hope gps doesnt start talking about a silva fight again.. he needs to fight hendricks now. silva can come in later.

i also thought condit was  lot more active, even from the bottom he was doing  lot more.. scoring is really biased towards wrestling. even if a guy is fine off his back, and actually wants to fight from there to win, even he neutralizes the top game of the other guy, just because he was on the bottom judges will score it against him. that really has to change


----------



## Lurko (Mar 17, 2013)

So u rather see that then gsp vs silva?


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 17, 2013)

I wonder.. If Condit stayed on his back and fought (like he did), instead of impressively getting back up only to get taken down again, would that have worked in Condit's favor scoring wise?

I'm really confused on how much these take downs give in terms of scoring.. Because to me, Condit won the stand up, but he also won the ground game, the only thing Hendricks had over him was the fact that he was able to take it to the ground seemingly at will (only to lose there and be unable to sustain it for very long).. But that shouldn't be enough to scrap out a win in a fight you otherwise lost should it? ~__~


----------



## Chaos (Mar 17, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> So u rather see that then gsp vs silva?



Which fight we'd rather see _should_ be of lesser interest than who deserves the fight. Hendricks was arguably the No. 1 contender even before the Condit fight, he can now not be denied anymore. 

Of course with the UFC, you never know, but Hendricks has made his case and smashed another exclamation mark onto it.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 17, 2013)

Law said:


> If Condit comes out against Diaz the way he did against Hendricks, I'm not sure what will happen...but I want to see it.


Thats what everyone expected his first fight, and he lost fans for what he did. If he fights like the Condit of old against Diaz that will automatically be FOTY maybe FOTD. Their chins and gas tanks are insane.


Ippy said:


> 1. Ricci didn't really impress tonight.  He looked more like he was sparring than in a fight.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd rather watch a Bendo decision any day of the fucking week.  It's amazing how two fighters with similar skill sets (karateka with great wrestling and BJJ) can be in completely different leagues as far as excitement.


Ricci is so overrated its insane 

Bendo is boring as fuck, all his fights in the ufc except the Frankie fights and Guida have been boring


----------



## Ippy (Mar 17, 2013)

Nihonjin said:


> I wonder.. If Condit stayed on his back and fought (like he did), instead of impressively getting back up only to get taken down again, would that have worked in Condit's favor scoring wise?
> 
> I'm really confused on how much these take downs give in terms of scoring.. Because to me, Condit won the stand up, but he also won the ground game, the only thing Hendricks had over him was the fact that he was able to take it to the ground seemingly at will (only to lose there and be unable to sustain it for very long).. But that shouldn't be enough to scrap out a win in a fight you otherwise lost should it? ~__~


Takedowns score in effective grappling, octagon control, and (I think) aggression.

...which is BS.

It basically means that getting a takedown in a round with little else as far as action means that you won that round.  That I'm not disagreeing with.

The problem comes from judges still giving the round to the guy with the takedown, even if they do nothing with the takedown, and the guy on the bottom is more aggressive with hammerfists, elbows, and submission attempts.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Thats what everyone expected his first fight, and he lost fans for what he did. If he fights like the Condit of old against Diaz that will automatically be FOTY maybe FOTD. Their chins and gas tanks are insane.


As a major Condit fan (as I'm sure anyone with eyes can tell), I have to be honest that I was disappointed with his Diaz fight.  I'm glad he owned Diaz with footwork and still outstruck him, but I was getting excited for a potential FOTD myself.

With that said, I can't stand it when people keep calling him a coward and a runner.  Those are comments born of ignorance.

Condit's a killer, and always has been.  One fight, where he still threw bombs, hasn't changed that.

And let's not forget that Condit gave GSP his toughest fight since the first Serra bout.  Where was Diaz's aggression last night?



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Ricci is so overrated its insane


Yeah, I don't understand where all the hype is coming from, TBH.

I keep hearing his name like he's the shit.  Dude look like he was doing some light-medium sparring out there.  He didn't look hungry at all.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Bendo is boring as fuck, all his fights in the ufc except the Frankie fights and Guida have been boring




Did you even _see _the Nate Diaz fight?  The Jim Miller fight?  That GnP was vicious.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

eHav said:


> i really hope gps doesnt start talking about a silva fight again.. he needs to fight hendricks now. silva can come in later.



GSP seems less interested in fighting Silva than anyone. I doubt it will be GSP that gets that particular ball rolling.



Obd lurker said:


> So u rather see that then gsp vs silva?



Doesn't matter what we'd rather see. Hendricks is told he's getting his shot - he's getting his shot. End of story.

Once again, if someone like Hendricks manages to _wrestle_ the belt away from GSP - then maybe we'll see a super-fight. I doubt that fight happens while there are still half a dozen WWs clamoring for a shot.

Ok, I have a question for all you veteran watchers (and iirc one or two of you actually train in mma?) - was Diaz making it impossible for GSP to continue to land those devastating knees to the body? Or does GSP really have no..."blood lust" as they say? Even given his talk of "handing Diaz the biggest beating in the UFC" (I mean, we all knew that wouldn't happen) I felt like he never truly tried to hurt Diaz. And this is coming from a GSP fan from his very first fight in the UFC when his nickname was 'Rush', not GSP at all, lol...I think he is one of the UFC's best-oiled machines...but he seems to have lost a killing instinct when it comes to putting people on bed-rest for a while.

I think he's finished two people in his career via knee-strikes to the ribs while on the ground. Did those guys get _so hurt_ that he would shy away from it? Because I kept saying "knee him in the fuckin body!" when I was watching him crouch beside Diaz for five minutes.


----------



## martryn (Mar 17, 2013)

I actually thought Condit lost that fight.  My brother and I were watching it side-by-side, and afterwards we turned to each other and both said 29-28.  There was no way that Hendricks didn't take the first two rounds.  Sure, Condit was active on the ground, but he couldn't stop the relentless takedowns and I though Hendricks was getting the better of Condit on their feet up until that third round.



> I keep hearing his name like he's the shit. Dude look like he was doing some light-medium sparring out there. He didn't look hungry at all.



I didn't think he needed to be more serious out there.  He was relaxed, and used what he needed to secure a win.  I've not heard any hype about him, but I think he's a solid fighter and can't wait to see him fight more at Lightweight.  

Really, you go three rounds and it looks like you're just sparring and you still dominate the match, that's not a bad thing.

We had some belligerent drunk guys watching the fight at the local sports bar.  One was a massive GSP fan, though he looked like Geraldo with a mullet.  He stood up and was shouting at the top of his lungs to "toss him like a bitch", and then, when it happened, he'd clap his buddies on the back really hard and scream out "I told you so!".  Hilarious.  Then he stood up and walked away, came right back, and farted right in our faces.  It was a crazy fucking experience. 

Was hoping for a more 1-sided main event.  Diaz wasn't beat up enough for me.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 17, 2013)

Law said:


> Ok, I have a question for all you veteran watchers (and iirc one or two of you actually train in mma?) - was Diaz making it impossible for GSP to continue to land those devastating knees to the body? Or does GSP really have no..."blood lust" as they say? Even given his talk of "handing Diaz the biggest beating in the UFC" (I mean, we all knew that wouldn't happen) I felt like he never truly tried to hurt Diaz. And this is coming from a GSP fan from his very first fight in the UFC when his nickname was 'Rush', not GSP at all, lol...I think he is one of the UFC's best-oiled machines...but he seems to have lost a killing instinct when it comes to putting people on bed-rest for a while.
> 
> I think he's finished two people in his career via knee-strikes to the ribs while on the ground. Did those guys get _so hurt_ that he would shy away from it? Because I kept saying "knee him in the fuckin body!" when I was watching him crouch beside Diaz for five minutes.


Which round we talking?  I kinda stopped watching after seeing GSP fuck the shit outta him in round 1, and only went back to see snippets after that.

Tell me the round and I'll look more closely.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 17, 2013)

That was a fun event, prelims were especially awesome. I'm not sure why many seem surprised with how Mein dismantled Miller, pretty much went how I expected but his overall defensive game looked good. Dan Miller isn't really a great fighter though. I'd be down for a MacDonald-Mein rematch sometime in the near future.

It was pretty funny when the crowd starting cursing Diaz is unison, but I wasn't into that. Sucks that Condit didn't win but I'm much more interested in the Hendricks match-up for GSP anyway. Those two fights to kick off the main card sucked, really don't know what they were thinking with that.

Also, I just watched the post fight conference and I really hope Diaz doesn't go broke or end up in some more legal troubles. I mean, seriously, admitting to tax evasion in a public conference? You'd think Cesar Gracie would at least hire an accountant for him or have his back. The guy seems like such an enabler. He should just stick to teaching BJJ because he is a terrible manager, doesn't seem to handle or take care of the things managers are supposed to.

I think he's a big part of the problem. Nick is who he is, but there's a lot of stuff holding him back from taking that next big step in his career. It's like no one on his team is looking out for him.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 17, 2013)

I dunno, it seems like Caesar Gracie is holding Nick back from his full career potential.

They don't have a team accountant?  Financial advisor?





martryn said:


> I didn't think he needed to be more serious out there.  He was relaxed, and used what he needed to secure a win.  I've not heard any hype about him, but I think he's a solid fighter and can't wait to see him fight more at Lightweight.
> 
> Really, you go three rounds and it looks like you're just sparring and you still dominate the match, that's not a bad thing.


Well, look at my favorite fighters (Condit, KZ, Reem), and you could see what I like in fights.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, there was always some kind of weird aura about Cesar. I don't know though, Nick seems way too loyal of a guy but he showed a bit of a conflicted response when one of the questions asked about him switching camps or something. He does seem like a kid sometimes, but he probably just doesn't know what to do. I mean, he doesn't like fighting for money, but he really doesn't have anything else and he's really good at what he does too. 

Based on the press conference it's like he didn't even have the best camp, and this was the biggest fight of his career. He brought up Melendez and Shields being busy or whatever, but when your camp is so tightly knit you don't really have a stronger variety of guys to train with. He really should think hard about his next move, leaving Cesar seems like the best option. It doesn't even seem like he knows what Cesar is doing. He's not a teen anymore, should really make these decisions for himself and move on.

The whole thing seems a lot like the old Mike Tyson/Don King situation.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 17, 2013)

Nihonjin said:


> I wonder.. If Condit stayed on his back and fought (like he did), instead of impressively getting back up only to get taken down again, would that have worked in Condit's favor scoring wise?
> 
> I'm really confused on how much these take downs give in terms of scoring.. Because to me, Condit won the stand up, but he also won the ground game, the only thing Hendricks had over him was the fact that he was able to take it to the ground seemingly at will (only to lose there and be unable to sustain it for very long).. But that shouldn't be enough to scrap out a win in a fight you otherwise lost should it? ~__~



From the standpoint of how they view aggression (stalking, octagon control, etc...) I suppose they look at the guy on top similarly.

I had Condit with the slight edge in the standup, but the argument can be made that it was about even, or that Hendricks was the cleaner striker. So, in my opinion, it probably came down to significant strikes and top control vs active guard and active standup, and the former won the fight.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 17, 2013)

@Law:  I fast forwarded through the fight (I was rewatching Condit/Hendricks anyway), and I think I know what you're talking about.

If you meant in the 5th, when they were both exchanging knees, then it's a combo of his lack of killer instinct, fatigue, and Diaz's hips being so far from him.

If you want to punish the body with knees from the clinch, you want to get just _a little _bit closer, and you want their body weight distributed farther back.  If you try to go crazy with the knees from the position they were in, you won't get close enough to really drive the knee into the torso, and you'll lose balance if you extend your hip too far, and fall flat on your ass.

Diaz was throwing knees more from there because he had the underhooks, and knew that he could throw knees with impunity without worrying about falling (since GSP's own torso was basically holding him up).

A lot of times, when you see guys clinched, but they're not going for knees too much, it's because they feel that they'll be off balance if they try (this is especially true if they're *too *close to each other).

Look at Condit.  He throws knees with reckless abandon, and he ends up falling or gets taken down quite a bit.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

Nope, I don't mean trading knees in the clinch - which Diaz got the better of.

I mean for a solid five minutes throughout the fight, Diaz was on his hands and knees with GSP holding him on the mat, searching for a way to punch through Diaz's glove.

One time - GSP cranked back his leg and drove his knee into Diaz's liver. And it hurt Diaz visibly. But then he didn't do it again.

GSP has used those knees to make fighters tap out due to strikes while on their hands and knees. And as far as I could tell, there was a solid five minutes of the fight where he could have been throwing those same knees and end Diaz, but instead he was too distracted by Diaz's quick hands.

I figure he was pre-occupied by a fear of giving Diaz an ankle, so he jumped side to side so much, and actually landing punishment was an afterthought.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh, that's one part lack of killer instinct and another fatigue.

You would be *shocked *at how tiring GnP is, in any form.  

Plus, driving those knees might do some damage, but you have to shift your weight in such a way that the guy on the bottom can roll out.  If he had him in side mount, he'd be able to throw them more.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

Right, but we're not talking about average people. GSP or Diaz rarely show visible signs of fatigue.

As for the balance thing, I'm now realizing the times when he successfully destroyed guys with those knees he also had them in that position, but against the fence. I suppose that is what stopped them from rolling out.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 17, 2013)

As good as Condit-Hendricks was, I think it falls short of FOY. That 1st round is a strong contender for ROY though.

Who you guys got for Gustafsson-Mousasi?


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 17, 2013)

I say Mousasi, Gustaffson likes to keep it on the feet and for the most part that is Mousasi's domain


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

Gus, submission.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 17, 2013)

Law said:


> Right, but we're not talking about average people. GSP or Diaz rarely show visible signs of fatigue.


Well, I know GSP is always in tip top shape, but he also likes to pace himself, and throwing a bunch of knees from side mount/rear mount is the exact opposite of pacing oneself.



Law said:


> As for the balance thing, I'm now realizing the times when he successfully destroyed guys with those knees he also had them in that position, but against the fence. I suppose that is what stopped them from rolling out.


Most likely, yeah.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 18, 2013)

So do you all think GSP can withstand Hendricks left fist or can Hendricks knock him out?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> So do you all think GSP can withstand Hendricks left fist or can Hendricks knock him out?



Neither. I don't think it'll land.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 18, 2013)

It would not surprise me if GSP dominates that fight with his ground game and ground control.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 19, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> So do you all think GSP can withstand Hendricks left fist or can Hendricks knock him out?



Coming forward, there's a danger of being taken down by a wrestler.  Hendricks can charge in against Condit, Kampmann and others he knows won't take him down, and get away with it.

But if you watch Hendricks fights with Koscheck and Pierce(wrestlers), he doesn't charge in recklessly and fights much more conservatively with guys who shoot for takedowns. 

Hendricks probably won't go after GSP with reckless abandon the way he did Kampmann or Condit.  

It won't as boring as GSP jabbing Koscheck in the eye for 5 rounds in an effort to give him a Quasimodo makeover.  Probably a slower paced fight than people have come to expect from Hendricks and go to a decision.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2013)

Gsp goona dominate hendricks then fight silva.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 19, 2013)

He will never fight Silva.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 19, 2013)

If there is a super fight involving Silva it's gonna be Jones vs Silva i don't think GSP will ever fight Silva even though before his knee injury he was all for it.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 19, 2013)

I think Anderson has a good change against Jones, the striking is light years apart.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Could we see GSP vs Hendricks in August?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 19, 2013)

GSP wants time off, we might not see him until winter.


Poor Bubba on TUF has to fight the monster and he looks scared.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2013)

Gsp needs time, god damn just fight him in four months.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 20, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> GSP wants time off, we might not see him until winter.
> 
> 
> Poor Bubba on TUF has to fight the monster and he looks scared.



I want Hall to wreck him but Bubba has a chance if he takes it to the ground.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 20, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> Gsp goona dominate hendricks then fight silva.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 21, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> Gsp needs time, god damn just fight him in four months.


GSP is out for awhile over 6 months



Perverted King said:


> I want Hall to wreck him but Bubba has a chance if he takes it to the ground.


Hall will wreck Bubba send him to the hospital. This guy is prime for the finale, he has his own commercial for fucks sake and they shown him during UFC 157 or 158 I forget.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 21, 2013)

Bubba pulled some dirty shit.

Practically forced Bones to choose him for the wild card.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 21, 2013)

Watching UFC 39 right now, Phil Baroni just cracks me up.

Interviewer: Why are you the best fighter in the UFC?

Phil Baroni: Why are you the best fighter in the UFC? Well, why do you like to sit behind a camera and ask me stupid questions?

Other sound snip:

Interviewer: Why do you fight?

Baroni: Well I can't sing or dance and it beats fucking working every day.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 21, 2013)

Because they both train with the weasel


----------



## Ippy (Mar 21, 2013)

You could smell the fear from Josh whenever Uriah Hall's name gets brought up.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 22, 2013)

We all know Dana White is jizzing just at the though of Hall being his next big Welterweight


----------



## Ippy (Mar 22, 2013)

I like how TTTHS put it.

"Josh Samman calls out Jimmy Quinlan to avoid the damage he'd receive from spinning head kicks."

and 

"For his efforts, McDaniel will get the finish bonus, and a headkick from Uriah Hall."

LMAO


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 22, 2013)

Don't know what to think of Samman and Casey.

Between one's blot clots and the others kidney failing during fights.

They both have one foot in the retirement home.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 22, 2013)

I actually liked Dana putting Hall against Bubba. Sad this could have been a better match up if Jones picked other kid.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 22, 2013)

I actually liked Dana putting Hall against Bubba. Sad this could have been a better match up if Jones picked other kid


----------



## Ippy (Mar 22, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Don't know what to think of Samman and Casey.
> 
> Between one's blot clots and the others kidney failing during fights.
> 
> They both have one foot in the retirement home.


Casey should really fight one class up.

He'll be giving up height and reach, but he'll have functioning kidneys.

I swear, weight cutting is the most asinine practice.



Perverted King said:


> I actually liked Dana putting Hall against Bubba. Sad this could have been a better match up if Jones picked other kid.


I think Dana picked Bubba to go against Hall because of how he acted at the end of the Casey fight.

Either that, or he sees potential with both Hall AND Samman, and he wants both to make it to the finals.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 22, 2013)

Hall is a MW and already lost to #1 contender CW. I'm not sold on him seems like a nut job.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 22, 2013)

Early career losses mean nothing in MMA.

The most obvious example is Anderson Silva.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 23, 2013)

Exactly. Hall is extremely young and although explosive as fuck, he is learning by the day. Sonnen is a damn good coach if I was them I would be glue to him as much as I can.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone see this?



this is weird


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2013)

Hall will be good but silva/ gsp level is too much.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 23, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Anyone see this?
> 
> 
> 
> this is weird



They may have bent the rules a little to allow GSP to make weight and ensure it would be a championship bout.

Its been said he had an injured ankle and fever.  He may've had problems getting down to 170.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2013)

Still do you think they would do the same for Nick?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 23, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Still do you think they would do the same for Nick?



Bottom-line for the UFC is it would be bad for business if the much-hyped title fight and main event that Dana and the UFC had been milking for months couldn't actually be a title fight.

So yes.

Note: not saying I like it or think it should have happened. I would also need a whole lot more than some random hand-cam in the bleachers before I passed any real judgment.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 25, 2013)

Law said:


> Bottom-line for the UFC is it would be bad for business if the much-hyped title fight and main event that Dana and the UFC had been milking for months couldn't actually be a title fight.
> 
> So yes.
> 
> Note: not saying I like it or think it should have happened. I would also need a whole lot more than some random hand-cam in the bleachers before I passed any real judgment.


It would of been most likely a non title fight instead. So if GSP lost he would of still been champ and a rematch would of happened.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 25, 2013)

> After a 1-5 run with the Blackzillians, Guillard will be returning to his old home at Jackson's.
> 
> It's been a rough year and a half for UFC Lightweight mainstay Melvin Guillard. Back in the fall of 2011, Guillard was on a 5-fight win streak and bordering on contendership. At the same time he left his longtime home at Greg Jackson's MMA to train with the fledgling Blackzillians. Since then, Guillard's fortunes have taken a turn, leaving him at a disappointing 1-4 in his last 5 fights.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiger (Mar 25, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> It would of been most likely a non title fight instead. So if GSP lost he would of still been champ and a rematch would of happened.



Which is what I'm saying would have been bad for business, and thus why it didn't happen. It's all about image in the UFC.


----------



## MrE (Mar 25, 2013)

Epic KZ sig Ippy. The Silva Vitor one is cool too. 

Did anyone catch WSOF last Saturday, with Andrei Arlovski losing in that shitfest to Rumble Johnson? And then I believe it was RSAF where Schiavello was making all those anus puns because the guy's name was Mianus. Hilarious. Glory 5 London was on Saturday, and it was one of the best combat sports shows this year in my opinion. Tyrone Spong put Remy Bonjasky out cold in the second round. Rashad Evans was there in Tyrone's corner for the Blackzillians. Sick weekend.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 25, 2013)

The Pitbull i missing a shitload of teeth afterwards as well


----------



## MrE (Mar 26, 2013)

One of the single greatest feats of MMA commentary of all time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ogB05Y9YDFg#!


----------



## Chaos (Mar 26, 2013)

MrE said:


> One of the single greatest feats of MMA commentary of all time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ogB05Y9YDFg#!



That was amazing.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 26, 2013)

Hahaha yeah I heard this commentary on the Jason Ellis show this afternoon, hilarious.

"My anus is bleeding allll over Chavez's chest!"

@Pat Militage - we know damn well you can speak the language better than the aussie, but you choose to keep the joke alive, and for that- we thank you.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 26, 2013)

Ultimate Fighter was great. Bubba is legit shitting his pants.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2013)

I would too after what hall did that to that one guy.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 26, 2013)

That's absurd. If you are in the UFC and you are scared because of guys your opponent knocked out previously you are a phaggot.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2013)

So easy to say when ur not in his shoes, he has a family to support and he wants to win,  he's allowed to be scared.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 26, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> So easy to say when ur not in his shoes, he has a family to support and he wants to win,  he's allowed to be scared.



I meant scared of getting his head kicked in which he looked since the moment his fight with Uriah was announced. Either way I might see him getting another chance to get in the UFC.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol poor Bubba, I haven't seen anyone that scared in awhile


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 27, 2013)

Clint Hester is coming back?

(In the preview clip there's a shot of him running on a treadmill with the plastic suit they wear to cut weight)

I wonder if Bubba drops out.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 27, 2013)

Bubba does fight Uriah its shown in the YouTube channel


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2013)

What if bubba pulls off the upset?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 31, 2013)

Cant wait for Gegard to fuck shit up this saturday. Swedes gonna be pissed. Gegard smashes people in they hometown.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 31, 2013)

Sigh sorry for the double post but



Alexander injured fight is in serious jeopardy


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2013)

This year has had a lot of injuries,  very frustrating.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 2, 2013)

Still not as bad as last year.


----------



## Alexander Gustafsson (Apr 2, 2013)

Apparently Wand is gonna step up to fight Mousasi.
That would be a sick fight if that's the case! I think I'd have Mousasi by TKO


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 2, 2013)

No way Wand wins that.

and dude your set is so epic, made every pride fan cheer man. Such a great time.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 2, 2013)

Great as Wand is, he has no business that high up in the rankings. The fans will love it, but Mousasi will wreck him.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 2, 2013)

Gegard faces some no name Sweden now, should of just pushed the fight back to the UFC 159 card




Gegard by destruction

what a horrible card, but Gegard is my 2nd favorite LHW in the ufc so oh well.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 2, 2013)

Mousasi smashes yet again... but also yet again, against competition that isn't the greatest, in a _very _shallow division.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 2, 2013)

LHW shallow? I agree Jones the HW has smashed LHW's and made it look thin. But the Contenders can still have amazing fights against each other.
Shogun/Rashad
Shogun/Hendo
Hendo/Mousasi
Hendo/Rashad
Machida/Gus
Machida/Mousasi
Shogun/Mousasi
Machida/Sonnen
Gus/Glover

its so many fights that can be made, epic fights too. Wish Rampage would of stuck around


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2013)

Damn josh is explosive, love his style.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2013)

Damn hall vs josh is goona be the finale .


----------



## Ippy (Apr 2, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> LHW shallow? I agree Jones the HW has smashed LHW's and made it look thin. But the Contenders can still have amazing fights against each other.
> Shogun/Rashad
> Shogun/Hendo
> Hendo/Mousasi
> ...


I define the depth of a division in the number of fighters in the division, and the number of potential challenges a champ has in the near future... but half of the names you mentioned were already destroyed by the current champ.  Rashad had the best performance among that group, and he even looked like a dude getting beat up by his big brother.

Among the other half you have:

Legit contenders in Gus/Glover.
Unproven against top comp Mousasi.
Guy who hasn't fought @ LHW in years, and whose last fight was a loss in Sonnen.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 2, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> Damn hall vs josh is goona be the finale .


 I wouldn't count Kelvin out.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2013)

Kelvins a beast but damn I don't see him beating, josh just destroyed a high level wrestler.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 2, 2013)

But Josh's opponent just couldn't work. Couldn't strike or ground and pound. Kelvin went in as the underdog but choked Bubba out and knocked out his last opponent. Is going to be a nasty fight. 

Uriah is going to destroy his way to the finals.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm less concerned with Uriah not winning TUF than I am Uriah not sending more guys to the hospital.

Gracious Monster.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 3, 2013)

Poor swedes who bought tickets to that event. The one real good fight just got fucked up.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol Bubba lost the fight the moment he found out he was fighting Hall, no way you're going to win thinking the way he was.
But shocked Hall won so fast.


Sanguine said:


> I define the depth of a division in the number of fighters in the division, and the number of potential challenges a champ has in the near future... but half of the names you mentioned were already destroyed by the current champ.  Rashad had the best performance among that group, and he even looked like a dude getting beat up by his big brother.
> 
> Among the other half you have:
> 
> ...


Shogun, Machida, Rashad still could beat Jones IMO. Lol.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 3, 2013)

I just saw GSP knock someone out on the feet. I'm stunned, honestly.

Watching all these old events really gives more depth to the sport for me, it's great.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 3, 2013)

Law said:


> I'm less concerned with Uriah not winning TUF than I am Uriah not sending more guys to the hospital.
> 
> Gracious Monster.



He sends three guys to the hospital during competition so we all know what is going to happen to Dylan next week


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelvin reminds me of a mini Cain Velasquez.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 3, 2013)

Uriah did some legit damage


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 4, 2013)

Later today

Bellator XCV

Pat Curran (c)	vs.	Shahbulat Shamhalaev			
Middleweight	Doug Marshall	vs.	Brett Cooper				
Featherweight	Frodo Khasbulaev	vs.	Mike Richman				
Welterweight	Karo Parisyan	vs.	Rick Hawn

Welterweight	Lyman Good	vs.	Dante Rivera				
Catchweight (140 lbs)	Jimmie Rivera	vs.	Brian Kelleher				
Catchweight (188 lbs)	Tom DeBlass	vs.	Carlos Brooks				
Catchweight (173 lbs)	Sam Oropeza	vs.	Shedrick Goodridge				
Featherweight	Brylan van Artsdalen	vs.	Kevin Roddy				
Light Heavyweight	Liam McGeary	vs.	Anton Talamantes				
Lightweight	Phillipe Nover	vs.	Darrell Horcher			
Featherweight	Will Martinez	vs.	Michael Hess


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 4, 2013)

Bellator should be good tonight but there's always one or two pretty bad fights.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 4, 2013)

Like UFC events don't always have 1 or 2 bad fights


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 4, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Like UFC events don't always have 1 or 2 bad fights


I mean really bad. I remember two weeks ago there was KO and the slim black kid barely touched the guy or the constant low blows.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 4, 2013)

Jesus, Hall broke Bubba face in 3 places.

[YOUTUBE]3KibV313_go[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lurko (Apr 4, 2013)

Yikes how silva might have some real competition?


----------



## Ippy (Apr 4, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Shogun, Machida, Rashad still could beat Jones IMO. Lol.



All three were already destroyed.

Rashad managed to survive to the final bell, but he still got his ass beat for the majority of the fight.

And Machida?  You're a funny guy.

Need I remind you...


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 4, 2013)

Bellator XCV


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 4, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> Yikes how silva might have some real competition?


When Anderson fights Strikers he destroys them.
Leben, Cote and Vitor. 
And Hall is a little sloppy.


Sanguine said:


> All three were already destroyed.
> 
> Rashad managed to survive to the final bell, but he still got his ass beat for the majority of the fight.
> 
> ...


Machida won rd 1.
Shogun knees are done but that was the worst time for him to fight Jones. Coming off an ACL surgery and an year off.
Rashad, I don't know what his gameplan was. But I'm sure he will try to shoot more.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 4, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Machida won rd 1.


Then why did the judges score it for Jones?

Why did FightMetric show that they both were EVEN in the striking?

Joe Rogan made it seem like Machida had Bones up against the ropes, but all I saw was a guy who managed to hold his own... but wasn't actually winning.

Then you add the badass standing guillotine...


Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Shogun knees are done but that was the worst time for him to fight Jones. Coming off an ACL surgery and an year off.


No version of UFC Shogun looks like they'd be able to handle even Bonnar-era Bones.  



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Rashad, I don't know what his gameplan was. But I'm sure he will try to shoot more.


...against a fighter with unprecedented reach, leverage, and MMA wrestling?

He'd eat knees and elbows just attempting it.

You have 0 ground to stand on here.  Jones hasn't looked remotely in trouble against any of them.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 4, 2013)

Sanguine said:


> Then why did the judges score it for Jones?
> 
> Why did FightMetric show that they both were EVEN in the striking?
> 
> ...


Jones little leg kicks=Machida tagging Jones in the face over and over? He hit him in the face hard at least 3 times.
Machida said it best "he got to aggressive" he wasn't doing his fight which is counter strike in the 2nd round.
And you use the judges? The same judges that fuck up over and over?









*Spoiler*: __ 









Sanguine said:


> No version of UFC Shogun looks like they'd be able to handle even Bonnar-era Bones.


The Shogun that fought Machida and Chuck would wreck Jones. His leg kicks were on point. And his cardio was better than Machida's


Sanguine said:


> ...against a fighter with unprecedented reach, leverage, and MMA wrestling?
> 
> He'd eat knees and elbows just attempting it.
> 
> You have 0 ground to stand on here.  Jones hasn't looked remotely in trouble against any of them.


When have you ever seen Jones flying knee someone that shot? Or an Elbow while someone was shooting? How do you even land an elbow on someone shooting?

That head kick was hard, if Jones was a little Shorter he would of been out cold.

Why do you think everyone that has fought Jones wants a rematch badly?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 4, 2013)

Machida is a beast but jones will always have the wrestling /bjj advantage on him.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 5, 2013)

Bellator was surprisingly good tonight.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Jones little leg kicks=Machida tagging Jones in the face over and over? He hit him in the face hard at least 3 times.
> Machida said it best "he got to aggressive" he wasn't doing his fight which is counter strike in the 2nd round.
> And you use the judges? The same judges that fuck up over and over?
> 
> ...


Good for all those websites, but they were still even in the standup based on unbiased statistical data, and the fact remains... he still got merked.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> The Shogun that fought Machida and Chuck would wreck Jones. His leg kicks were on point. And his cardio was better than Machida's




Funny stuff.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> When have you ever seen Jones flying knee someone that shot? Or an Elbow while someone was shooting? How do you even land an elbow on someone shooting?


Who said anything about flying knees?

And by elbows, I mean sprawl, use his vastly superior leverage and length to create distance immediately after the sprawl, and punish him with elbows... because Bones loves his elbows.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> That head kick was hard, if Jones was a little Shorter he would of been out cold.


Based on 0% empirical evidence.

Remind me how many times Bones has gotten KOed?



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Why do you think everyone that has fought Jones wants a rematch badly?


....because anyone so close to title contention wants to fight for the title after failing?

I don't see how you provided any reason that your assertions are remotely true...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 5, 2013)

Sanguine said:


> Good for all those websites, but they were still even in the standup based on unbiased statistical data, and the fact remains... he still got merked.


Biased? All these sites scored Machida/Shogun for Shogun. Can't run an mma site and be biased.


Sanguine said:


> Funny stuff.


To each his on.


Sanguine said:


> Who said anything about flying knees?
> 
> And by elbows, I mean sprawl, use his vastly superior leverage and length to create distance immediately after the sprawl, and punish him with elbows... because Bones loves his elbows.


I would love to see this in real time. Sprawl and Elbow thats new. LOL


Sanguine said:


> Based on 0% empirical evidence.
> 
> Remind me how many times Bones has gotten KOed?


0 but anyone can be KO's


Sanguine said:


> ....because anyone so close to title contention wants to fight for the title after failing?
> 
> I don't see how you provided any reason that your assertions are remotely true...


But against someone you claimed he destroyed.

Shogun: 

Rampage: 


> I think I could beat . I know I can beat him.  is the type of of guy you have to fight twice."



Machida: 

Rashad: here

Vitor: 

No evidence needed if you would of just googled.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Biased? All these sites scored Machida/Shogun for Shogun. Can't run an mma site and be biased.


Where did I say that all other websites are biased?

And again, in case you forgot...


Machida is the guy to beat Jones after a competitive first round, and loss of consciousness in the second?

Come on, son!



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I would love to see this in real time. Sprawl and Elbow thats new. LOL


It wouldn't be that new, really.

And I don't mean throw the elbows while your chest is still on their back.  You'd of course have to posture back up and get your legs back under you.

When you have the length and skill of Jon Jones, it would be easy.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> 0 but anyone can be KO's


No shit, but until it actually happens, everything you're saying is baseless speculation.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> But against someone you claimed he destroyed.
> 
> Shogun:
> 
> ...



You misunderstand.

I didn't say that there was no evidence that they didn't want to fight him again.  Of course they do.  I was saying that there was no evidence showing that they'd _actually be able to beat him_ if they fought a second time.  For the life of me, I cannot understand why you want to see rematches against guys he already destroyed.

Bring on the Mousasis, Guses, and Texes.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol shoving matches during the weigh in's saturday should be epic.

Felt surreal seeing Gegard at a UFC weigh in, I been waiting for this moment for a long time.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 5, 2013)

Anybody knows where I can watch UFC fights online. I don't have Fuel TV


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 5, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Anybody knows where I can watch UFC fights online. I don't have Fuel TV



FSOtv.com, best place.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 5, 2013)

kokodeshide said:


> FSOtv.com, best place.



Thanks brah


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Apr 5, 2013)

Gusteffson and Mousassi would of been fucking amazing now the card is a steaming pile of mediocrity


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 5, 2013)

Cyborg just fought






and she raped her opponent brutally. First punch drops the girl afterwards almost 3 minutes of pure destruction. Dana would be smart to keep Ronda away from Cyborg. Cyborg KO RD 1


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2013)

Invicta was awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2013)

I agree Penne vs Waterson was epic. Best grappling match of 2013


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 6, 2013)

start in 5 hrs

Gegard Mousasi	vs.	*Ilir Latifi	* 
*Ross Pearson*	vs.	Ryan Couture				
*Matt Mitrione*	vs.	Phil De Fries				
*Brad Pickett*	vs.	Mike Easton			
*Diego Brandao*	vs.	Pablo Garza			
*Akira Corassani*	vs.	Robbie Peralta				

Reza Madadi	vs.	*Michael Johnson* 
Tor Tro?ng	vs.	*Adam Cella* 
*Chris Sp?ng*	vs.	Adlan Amagov				
*Marcus Brimage*	vs.	Conor McGregor				
*Ben Alloway*	vs.	Ryan LaFlare				
Michael Kuiper	vs.	*Tom Lawlor* 
*Papy Abedi*	vs.	Besam Yousef


----------



## Chaos (Apr 6, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> start in 5 hrs
> 
> Gegard Mousasi	vs.	*Ilir Latifi	*
> *Ross Pearson*	vs.	Ryan Couture
> ...



Wait. You seriously think Latifi is gonna pull off the upset?

I mean sure, there's always a chance in MMA, but I haven't seen a thing that supports him even having a puncher's chance against Mousasi.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2013)

Lol Mousasi got this easy. But I did have a dream Queen Latifah won. But all my mma dreams were wrong
Machida KO Jones
Vitor KO Anderson

I think this will be a good weekend for the former StrikeForce stars

Also think Gegard is the biggest betting favorite in UFC history 
Gegard-1850
Latifah+1150


----------



## Ippy (Apr 6, 2013)

> Mousasi got this easy


Hector Lombard.

Nick Diaz.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2013)

Tim is a pretty good fighter and aint shit wrong losing to Condit and GSP.

Mousasi is fighting a UFC newcomer too. Their records speaks for them. This fight will look just like Mousasi vs 	Hiroshi Izumi


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 6, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Wait. You seriously think Latifi is gonna pull off the upset?
> 
> I mean sure, there's always a chance in MMA, but I haven't seen a thing that supports him even having a puncher's chance against Mousasi.



-Mousasi has a draw with Keith Jardine in 2011 and a loss against King Mo in 2010.
-Mousasi trains in russia with Fedor's team[?]  They were boss at one time, but looks like they've fallen a bit behind.  

King Mo defeated Mousasi with his wrestling.

If Mousasi trained for 3 months to fight what he thought would be a stand up fight only to face a wrestler at the last second, he could be unprepared.

Mousasi hasn't fought tough competition in awhile & he's been fighting since something like 10 years.

A lot of the older school fighters who've been fighting that long have a lot of bad habits and haven't really progressed much in the last 5 years.

Its hard to tell if Mousasi is good or if his fights were mismatches that made him look better than he is.

Not that it matters, I always seem to get the main event wrong.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 6, 2013)

UFC Prelims Live

Stream


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2013)

Prelims were great.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> -Mousasi has a draw with Keith Jardine in 2011 and a loss against King Mo in 2010.
> -Mousasi trains in russia with Fedor's team[?]  They were boss at one time, but looks like they've fallen a bit behind.
> 
> King Mo defeated Mousasi with his wrestling.
> ...


In Japan Mousasi would of won both fights easily. And he won that Jardine fight for sure.


----------



## MrE (Apr 6, 2013)

Mousasi is good, but I know him and his trainers, and they've admitted he's very half-hearted about preparing for fights that don't personally interest him. He's also very cautious about getting taken down, especially after what happened with King Mo. This FUEL show was one of the worst ever. Absolutely atrocious main card. 

But in other news, GLORY 6 Istanbul today was freaking awesome. Daniel Ghita vs. Gohkan Saki was awesome. Everything was pretty much awesome. Here's a gif of the finish if you want to see it.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2013)

Gegard did what was needed. No need to show all your tools. He may have the best jab in the LHW division. And he sprawled easily even though he fought on 1 leg. When Dana makes excuses for a fighter 90% chance its true. He doesnt give a darn about no ones opinion or feelings. Why show all your tools against an unknown?

The card was good imo.


----------



## eHav (Apr 7, 2013)

mousasi had no need to do any more than he did. why risk getting hit with a lucky punch trying some fancy finish when he can controll everything on the feet with his range? now hes ready to fight again pretty soon


----------



## Ippy (Apr 7, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Tim is a pretty good fighter and aint shit wrong losing to Condit and GSP.
> 
> Mousasi is fighting a UFC newcomer too. Their records speaks for them. This fight will look just like Mousasi vs 	Hiroshi Izumi


Was wrong on that one.

I had 0%, 0% interest in this FUEL card.

The only fights I'm currently interested in that are coming up are Calderwood's next fight, KZ vs. Lamas, and Silva vs. Weidman.

Oh, and Bendo/Melendez.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 7, 2013)

I was close, lol he kept them both at bay with jabs Lilr was just tougher. Mousasi still turned his face into a taco dish with alot of salsa and beef.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 7, 2013)

I meant more that I was wrong about Mousasi losing.  Most big name guys coming over to the UFC don't do so great.

Though to be fair to me, he wasn't exactly fighting a world killer in his debut... ?___?

As far as I'm concerned, that fight showed us nothing about Mousasi that we haven't already known.  I want to see how he looks when he's not the big fish in a little pond.


----------



## MrE (Apr 8, 2013)

eHav said:


> mousasi had no need to do any more than he did. why risk getting hit with a lucky punch trying some fancy finish when he can controll everything on the feet with his range? now hes ready to fight again pretty soon



I see no difference between staying at range and jabbing someone to death and grinding out a decision with lay and pray. If you can control someone completely, you can fight to finish. That's what this sport is about. Gegard made absolutely zero attempts to finish that fight, and up until recently he's always been the type of person who would. 

Secondly, Uncle Dana has made it abundantly clear that fighters who don't attempt to end things are put on the immediate chopping block. Mousasi surely knows this, he just doesn't care.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 8, 2013)

Sanguine said:


> I meant more that I was wrong about Mousasi losing.  Most big name guys coming over to the UFC don't do so great.
> 
> Though to be fair to me, he wasn't exactly fighting a world killer in his debut... ?___?
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, that fight showed us nothing about Mousasi that we haven't already known.  I want to see how he looks when he's not the big fish in a little pond.


His op wasnt that good but it was a bad stylistic match up for him. And he stuffed 2/3 or all takedowns. He either fell on purpose or was pushed I'm not sure 


MrE said:


> I see no difference between staying at range and jabbing someone to death and grinding out a decision with lay and pray. If you can control someone completely, you can fight to finish. That's what this sport is about. Gegard made absolutely zero attempts to finish that fight, and up until recently he's always been the type of person who would.
> 
> Secondly, Uncle Dana has made it abundantly clear that fighters who don't attempt to end things are put on the immediate chopping block. Mousasi surely knows this, he just doesn't care.



He couldnt put that much weight into his punch or else it would of popped or buckled.

Mousasi did the UFC a huge favor Dana knows this.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 8, 2013)

I actually enjoyed the card a whole lot more than I thought I would. Pickett/Easton was pretty good and I really liked to see Pearson put Couture's lights out.

Also, apparently Mousasi needs surgery on his knee and was already injured before the fight. Still, he was amazingly dominant. Latifi was simply outclassed by a huge margin. I liked watching it, tbh, even though it wasn't that much of a fight.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 9, 2013)

Shit just got real.

Reem is now training with Badr @ Mike's Gym...





Naruto Uzumaki said:


> His op wasnt that good but it was a bad stylistic match up for him. And he stuffed 2/3 or all takedowns. He either fell on purpose or was pushed I'm not sure


He's a black belt in judo, so I'd expect his TDD to be at least pretty good.

Good judoka should never be considered weak against wrestlers... because they ARE wrestlers.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 9, 2013)

His biggest criticism was his TDD, but it was the fact that he didnt mind getting tookdown because of his Ground Game, thats why I said that.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2013)

Urijah hall is so much fun to watch.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2013)

Hall tko was the best so far, unexpected.


----------



## KidKwik (Apr 9, 2013)

uriah hall is basically already in the UFC lol. I just hope he continues with this stuff he's doing well


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 10, 2013)

I think Kelvin will beat him


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 10, 2013)

I think Kelvin will too


----------



## eHav (Apr 10, 2013)

im glad josh lost, they guy kept avoiding hall, and now he didnt make it to the finals. i like both guys now, but uriah would be a more interesting winner. tho the last pick winning would be fun aswell


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 10, 2013)

Why is the Bubba in the main card in the finale but Luke, Dylan and Josh are in the undercard. Is Dana high?


----------



## TheGreatOne (Apr 10, 2013)

Jones probably put in a good word for Bubba. 
Also, I put my money on Kelvin, his wrestling is stronger then Dylans, and Dylans stamina was shot by time he took top position. 

Also, just food for thought on this whole Fallon Fox deal. I keep hearing too much about it in the MMA community. I figured if I made a thread about it all the LGBT supporters on this forum would start a riot, so I'll just leave this here, if you actually listen, Joe is saying some things that make sense. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6_7BOGUXHM#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm surprised Dana managed to keep his dick in his pants, he was so excited by Hall's win.

To be fair, he's soooo good.

He's easily one of the best guys in TUF history.

I can't wait until he fights Kelvin.  THUD! CRACK! BOOM!





Naruto Uzumaki said:


> His biggest criticism was his TDD, but it was the fact that he didnt mind getting tookdown because of his Ground Game, thats why I said that.


Ah.



Perverted King said:


> Why is the Bubba in the main card in the finale but Luke, Dylan and Josh are in the undercard. Is Dana high?


Whaaaat!?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 10, 2013)

I wonder if Gustafsson-Machida will be coming up ...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 10, 2013)

Doubt it Jones is about to fight in a couple weeks. Chida Vs. Gus wont happen until what? July? Thats the earliest, then Jones wont have a fight until Dec/Jan.
Jones/Machida Aug/Sep or earlier
Gus/Mousasi same card or June-Sep depending on Mousasi injury. Or make Gus/Glover for #1 contender.
But shit you never know these days Jones might fight someone else.

(yes I'm over looking Chael and Te-Huna)


----------



## TheGreatOne (Apr 10, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Doubt it Jones is about to fight in a couple weeks. Chida Vs. Gus wont happen until what? July? Thats the earliest, then Jones wont have a fight until Dec/Jan.
> Jones/Machida Aug/Sep or earlier
> Gus/Mousasi same card or June-Sep depending on Mousasi injury. Or make Gus/*Glover* for #1 contender.
> But shit you never know these days Jones might fight someone else.
> ...



*Glover Texiera* in a #1 contenders fight already. Jesus this guys hype train won't stop. Come on man, he hasn't even beaten a top 10, and he beat an uninspired Rampage


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 10, 2013)

Page was top 10.

I'm not hyping him at all but LHW are short on contenders.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 10, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> LHW are short on contenders.





Finally acknowledging the truth?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 10, 2013)

No but the UFC is a buisness, as much as I think Shogun can beat Jones it will be hard to sell. Or any of Jones victories.

edit: Jake Ellenberger vs Rory Mcdonald at ufc on fox 8!
I got Jake by KO. I'm not sold on Rory's chin. Plus I dislike him.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Apr 10, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Page was top 10.
> 
> I'm not hyping him at all but LHW are short on contenders.



Page? Is that somebodies nickname? And yeah you're right there, but I'd rather see Machida or even Rashad get a rematch before Glover. If Glover was able to knock off somebody like Hendo(provided he is still fighting) or like Phil Davis then maybe he should be considered.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 10, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Page?



Ram--Page.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 10, 2013)

Rua is probably my favourite fighter ever, but I don't see how he can beat Jones. He always had trouble with taller strikers with long reaches in the stand-up, but he could use his better wrestling against them because of his well-rounded game (vs Diabate and Overeem). 

That isn't the case against Jones who has superior wrestling (but worse BJJ), or Gus who is solid in that aspect as well. He has only started focusing on his boxing more in recent years (lost his variety, pretty much turned into a brawler) and his boxing got exposed against Lil Nog (could happen again; he could very likely lose the upcoming fight). His sweeps are among the best in the LHW (especially form the clinch), and was in MMA in general during his athletic peak (before the injuries really started breaking him down).

I don't know, unless he just went into blitzkrieg mode like on Jackson and Jones got overwhelmed (but he is nowhere near as athletic as he once was, and that outcome isn't likely), don't really see him winning a majority. I think Rua at his best circa 2005, or circa late-09 when his game-planning was much, much better, could give current Jones his best fight, but he'd lose too. Current Rua stands no chance.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Apr 10, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Ram--Page.



Oh. Then no he wasn't. He was coming off two straight losses. Rampage wasn't top 10 at that point


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 10, 2013)

I definitely see where you coming from LM, if he could bring back his movement then he would have a chance.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 10, 2013)

Next season of TUF is going to have guys and girls in the house. This shit is going to become the Real World


----------



## Lurko (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha shits goona to be funny.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't see how Kelvin beats Hall.

This guy is downright insane.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 11, 2013)

Scott Jorgensen has the same skin disorder Michael Jackson had.  

[sp=during][/sp]

[sp=after][/sp]


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

No homo but Scott looks much "cooler" pale as shit.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 13, 2013)

Uriah Hall charging that Kamehameha wave during the stare down


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 13, 2013)

Sex ee.





...

EDIT

In the last weigh ins -- Nate Marquardt hops on the scale, sticks his right hand into his drawers, adjusts his nuts.  Gets off the scale, shakes Dana's hand.  (Nate is KTFO'ed)

TUF 17 finale weigh ins -- Cat Zingano shakes Dana's hand, unties and reties her bikini bottom.  

Based upon Unified Stockton Rules and the power of the Dana hand shake, I think Miesha Tate has this.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 13, 2013)

When and on what channel/stream can I watch this..?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 13, 2013)

Any prelims steams?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 13, 2013)

Stream

list


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

Boy they both can put me in a triangle any day.

And good fights so far.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Apr 13, 2013)

Why is Gilbert on the main card? Good Prelims fights though, I wonder if all the winners are still getting contracts

EDIT: I think Hester is up for KO of the night  already. That was vicious


----------



## eHav (Apr 13, 2013)

i dont get all the complaints about travis koing gonzaga. i only see an illegal blow after gonzaga already went out


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

I fucking love WMMA


----------



## eHav (Apr 13, 2013)

lol what the fuck is uriah doing.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

I fucking knew it


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 13, 2013)

^Uriah's a calculating fighter, but he needs space since he has long arms.. Kelvin isn't giving him any.. He's moving forward 100% of the time and constantly moving his head so he's a difficult and risky to try and hit a target like that while moving backwards..

My guess is Uriah needs to get used to the pace and sync with his rhythm (or Kelvin gasses and slows down) before he'll start throwing and landing..


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

Kelvin 29/28


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 13, 2013)

Didn't watch this season, but based on his back-story I'm happy for Gastelum and his mom.


----------



## Early (Apr 13, 2013)

I like Uriah, but he deserved to lose. Did not come forward in that last round at all

Amazing win for Kelvin, only 21 years old, shit


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatOne (Apr 13, 2013)

eHav said:


> i dont get all the complaints about travis koing gonzaga. i only see an illegal blow after gonzaga already went out



I don't know man, most of those shots looked like they were to the back of Napao's head. I gotta rewatch it, maybe I saw wrong. At first I thought it was going to be a NC, or Gabe winning by DQ.

Hall and Kelvin for FOTN, if not Miesha vs Cat


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 13, 2013)

A Jorgensen win here would be great.

Ah, oh well ;(. Some good fights on this card.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2013)

Nihonjin said:


> ^Uriah's a calculating fighter, but he needs space since he has long arms.. Kelvin isn't giving him any.. He's moving forward 100% of the time and constantly moving his head so he's a difficult and risky to try and hit a target like that while moving backwards..
> 
> My guess is Uriah needs to get used to the pace and sync with his rhythm (or Kelvin gasses and slows down) before he'll start throwing and landing..



This. Uriah couldn't risk using kicks either because he would get taken down.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 14, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> This. Uriah couldn't risk using kicks either because he would get taken down.



Urijah actually used quite a few kicks but Kelvin blocked/parried most of them. People are not giving Gastellum nearly enough credit for shutting down his opponent and imposing his style of fight.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2013)

Kelvin also has better cardio than Uriah. Uriah seemed gassed at the end of the second round.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2013)

Damn urijah lost damn.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 14, 2013)

Gallic Rush said:


> Urijah actually used quite a few kicks but Kelvin blocked/parried most of them. *People are not giving Gastellum nearly enough credit* for shutting down his opponent and imposing his style of fight.



What makes you say that? It doesn't take a genius to see he did fantastic..

I thought he'd slow down at least a little bit in the third round and that that would shift the momentum in Uriah's favor but the kid was like a fuckin' mini Cain Velasquez out there.. He never stopped moving forward and he never tired.. He really was amazing.. 

As for Uriah, he surprised me too, I thought he would get completely and utterly out wrestled, but he pulled a couple of awesome reversals, succesfully shot in for a takedown of his own and pulled off a fuckin' suplex! Overall, they both did better than I expected in the area's they're not specialized in.. It was a great fight really..


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2013)

Has Kelvin lost a mma fight yet?


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 14, 2013)

Nope.. He's 7 - 0 I think..


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 14, 2013)

Nihonjin said:


> What makes you say that? It doesn't take a genius to see he did fantastic..
> 
> I thought he'd slow down at least a little bit in the third round and that that would shift the momentum in Uriah's favor but the kid was like a fuckin' mini Cain Velasquez out there.. He never stopped moving forward and he never tired.. He really was amazing..
> 
> As for Uriah, he surprised me too, I thought he would get completely and utterly out wrestled, but he pulled a couple of awesome reversals, succesfully shot in for a takedown of his own and pulled off a fuckin' suplex! Overall, they both did better than I expected in the area's they're not specialized in.. It was a great fight really..


A lot of people on different MMA forums were talking shit on Urijah being too cocky or whatever. I don't know if the douche heads are just more vocal or what, but there's a fuck load of them out there.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2013)

Uriah wasn't cocky. He respected Kelvin's power and take down ability. Besides win or lose he was getting a contract anyways. If he didn't get it in UFC. Bellator would have probably throw cash at him and grab him for the next season.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 14, 2013)

If you guys were looking for this [YOUTUBE]zTylQnzVW3g[/YOUTUBE]

Exactly why I think Bryant is better then Helwani


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2013)

Hall probably signed a contract after the fight and it wouldn't surprised me if Dana gave him more money than Kelvin.


----------



## martryn (Apr 14, 2013)

Honestly, up until the last minute of the third round, I saw the fight going to Uriah.  That take down Kelvin pulled out won him the fight.  He deserves it, too.  The guy imposed his will in the cage.  It was a tough match, and I could see it going either way, and I think Uriah would have won if it were a five round fight, but Kelvin pulled off the control, he represented on his feet, and unlike every other opponent Uriah has faced, he managed to keep his face away from Uriah's feet.  I think both fighters are going to have fantastic careers in the UFC. 

I'm a bit upset I didn't see the prelims on Fuel.  I sat down to watch them and it took me 20 minutes to figure out I didn't have Fuel TV anymore.  I downgraded my Directv so I could keep HBO, and Fuel TV was one of the stations that got cut.  I wish they would have had more Ultimate Fighter fighters on the main card, since it was the finale.  I didn't care to see Uriah Faber headlining it, either.  If you're going to have an Ultimate Fighter finale, then fucking have it stocked with Ultimate Fighter related fights.  Meh.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 14, 2013)

The last two fights were amazing.

That downsized Cain Velasquez style Kelvin has is so hard to contend with.

Faber looked great.    

Everyone from TUF 17 looked like they deserved to fight in the UFC.

Would've hit teh 22x if Sam Sicilia pulled it out.

[sp][/sp]

What a l0ser I am.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 14, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I fucking love WMMA



Indeed.





Made me happy in the pants.

Seriously, who doesn't want to see more of that?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 14, 2013)

I hopped on the Zingano bandwagon yesterday. The first female fighter I've enjoyed watching and she has a good attitude too, as cliche as that sounds. With Cruz out for so long, Jorgensen, Menjivar, and Wineland were the only BWs I consistently would try to find some time for to watch, since I don't have as much time to watch full events.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 14, 2013)

^Waterson, Calderwood, Penne, Hyatt, Coenen... I can go on.  

Invicta is right there, ripe for the watching.

Their first few events are free on Youtube, as well.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 14, 2013)

I wanted Tate to win, but I like Cat that last Muai Thai barrage was epic and brutal.

Cyborg is my favorite WMMA fighter.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2013)

Next week should be good Henderson/Melendez, Mir/Cormier, Diaz/Thompson, Brown/Mein


----------



## Tiger (Apr 15, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> I don't know man, most of those shots looked like they were to the back of Napao's head. I gotta rewatch it, maybe I saw wrong. At first I thought it was going to be a NC, or Gabe winning by DQ.



It wasn't even close to a DQ, lol

If there was an illegal blow, it was after Gabriel was out. The final two elbows were shortened frontal strikes, and not to the back of the head.

Browne is a vicious striker, very excited to see him in the future.

Also, I went in fully believing Hall would beat Gastelum, and while I give credit to the 21 year old for a deserved win, I think Hall had an off-night, and perhaps lacked that killer instinct or bloodlust he may have had if the fight had taken place a week or two after the last one, as opposed to months later. Seems almost "too nice" sometimes.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 15, 2013)

I think Hall's loss is a blessing in disguise.

The pressure's off him now.  He can just focus on improving.  It's not like he doesn't have a job now.

If Adam Fucking Cella got a contract, I don't see Hall not getting one.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 15, 2013)

Travis Browne would beat Overeem in my opinion. He's going to contend soon.

I want to see Faber vs. Edgar. Would be a huge pay per view draw and contend for Fight of the Year.


----------



## eHav (Apr 16, 2013)

Kuya said:


> Travis Browne would beat Overeem in my opinion. He's going to contend soon.
> 
> I want to see Faber vs. Edgar. Would be a huge pay per view draw and contend for Fight of the Year.



faber by controversial decision


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm thinking Mir could pull off an upset.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm thinking Mir could pull off an upset.



The odds are enough in Cormier's favor to call a Mir win an upset?


----------



## MrE (Apr 17, 2013)

This is an awesome weekend. Benderson vs. Melendez and Giorgio Petrosyan is fighting too.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 19, 2013)

Law said:


> The odds are enough in Cormier's favor to call a Mir win an upset?



Mir's a big underdog.

Odds are something like

Daniel Cormier (1.27) vs Frank Mir (4.21)


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 19, 2013)

LOL @ Browne beating Overeem

Mir winning is an upset.


Cant wait for this saturday


----------



## Ippy (Apr 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CYIKYU9_hyY[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone else excited?

That was a great video.


btw, there was an amateur at the tryouts that BETTER have gotten in.

*Spoiler*: _Lia Mata'afa_


----------



## Chaos (Apr 20, 2013)

Sanguine said:


> [YOUTUBE]CYIKYU9_hyY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Anyone else excited?
> 
> ...



I am sure Dana has noted her assets and will handle accordingly.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 20, 2013)

Sanguine said:


> CYIKYU9_hyY
> 
> Anyone else excited?
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Lia Mata'afa_ 





Excited to see Julie Kedzie.  She landed nice head kicks in the Miesha Tate fight.

That 2nd pic of Lia Mata'afa looks like it was taken at maunawili falls.  I used to go there, when I still lived there.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 20, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Excited to see Julie Kedzie.  She landed nice head kicks in the Miesha Tate fight.


Yeah, it was a shame she couldn't train for a while due to injury.

I'd like to see her back in action again.  I'm glad she doesn't have to do TUF to get into the UFC, though.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> That 2nd pic of Lia Mata'afa looks like it was taken at maunawili falls.  I used to go there, when I still lived there.



You were looking at the falls?


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 20, 2013)

Sanguine said:


> Yeah, it was a shame she couldn't train for a while due to injury.
> 
> I'd like to see her back in action again.  I'm glad she doesn't have to do TUF to get into the UFC, though.
> 
> You were looking at the falls?



Too bad cyborg isn't in it.  



[sp]There's a pool surrounded by rocks and cliffs ppl jump off of.  Its maybe 30-40 ft.  If you hike further up there are bananas, guavas, etc.[/sp]


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2013)

Damn good fight on.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2013)

Damn nate got finished!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm shocked. Plus they threw in the towel.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow that fight sucked. Why was Mir throwing all those kicks early on though?


----------



## eHav (Apr 20, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Wow that fight sucked. Why was Mir throwing all those kicks early on though?



because he didnt care to get taken down and its a lot safer for him than using his slow ass punches. 

what bugs me is why the heck he kept clinching with cormier after the exchanges. 

im a big mir fan, but hes too passive, it seems he only explodes when he has a sub locked in nowdyas. 

cormier fought boring as hell.

also, wtf nate getting tkoed and corner throwing the towel


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 20, 2013)

1st rd Gil


----------



## TheGreatOne (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, with the way Cormier was tagging him, I would've tried to clinch too. A clean shot from Cormier could knock out anyone in the division.

I was suprised by the Diaz KO too never expected that. Both Diaz bros are declining in their careers sadly. They're both still very young this sucks. This crowd hates Benson man, I know he doesn't get knockouts, and his fights don't tend to be the most exciting, but damn.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Apr 20, 2013)

Two rounds to one Melendez. Dammit this decision is going to be close probably in Henderson favor


----------



## eHav (Apr 20, 2013)

prob a split comming, i think bendo wins coz you gotta beat the champ to be the champ


----------



## eHav (Apr 20, 2013)

nailed it. too close to not give it to the champion.

and now, he proposes


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 20, 2013)

So cheesy lol


----------



## Kuya (Apr 21, 2013)

Gray Maynard next I guess for Benson?


----------



## Ippy (Apr 22, 2013)

Woo hoo!

I got a thread archived on Sherdog.



I was wrong about Bendo/Melendez, which wasn't TOO huge a surprise, but Mir/Cormier!?!?!  I figured we'd see either Cormier take his head off, or Mir take a limb home.

At least Brown/Mein and Diaz/Thompson came through.  And the prelims! Oh man the prelims...

All in all, I was sort of right, what with last Saturday's event tying the UFC record for KO's.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 22, 2013)

LOL, Sherdog isn't the place for me. Although I only post on 3 message boards including here (and over here it's only the sports section, mostly NBA, actually have seem very, very little anime, lol).

I missed the event though, hopefully I can find the prelims somewhere. Surprised Diaz got TKO'd, and a Mir fight not ending in a finish is strange too. Mein always delivers, looking forward to that. And Bendo had a proposal? That's cute, I did mine not too long ago. I wonder if he would have done it if the decision went the other way ...


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Apr 22, 2013)

shouldnt the winner of TJ Grant and Maynard vs Thompson while Pettis fights melandez


----------



## Kuya (Apr 22, 2013)

Pettis is fighting Aldo for the belt. I also forgot Maynard is fighting Grant. I guess the winner here gets a shot at Bendo next. Maynard is a guaranteed top 4 lightweight and Grant is most likely in the top 10 as well. Thompson is knocking on the door though. 

Maynard has tools to beat Henderson. Thompson vs. Cerrone next?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2013)

Pettis vs aldo is going to be beast.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Apr 25, 2013)

aldo's camp said that they felt pettis isnt worthy it hasnt been confirmed


----------



## Kuya (Apr 26, 2013)

Anderson Silva signs a new contract with UFC giving him at least 10 more fights. He's 38.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 26, 2013)

Truly the greatest.


----------



## Matariki (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol chael always does something.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 26, 2013)

Jones has the worst staredowns ever.

-looks down
-adjusts himself
-looks further down.

the fuck are you looking at? Maybe he wanted to suck Sonnen toes.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 26, 2013)

Diaz talks about his fight with Josh Thomson.



> "I've never fought someone who wanted out of a fight so bad. I went in there and I expected a fight. I expected him to grab me, hold me, throw some kicks and move, some punches and move but that mother ****er was straight running and I had to chase his ass down. I was chasing him that whole fight. I was the aggressor. I felt I was reckless. I went in there. How can you not be against a guy who's running scared shitless for his life? I went in there, I'm chasing him around. I'm overaggressive trying to get a hold of him and that's why I got hit with some shit because I was overaggressive. I'm trying to meet the criteria to win these rounds."
> 
> "He got lucky, he jumped in there, he threw his punches and they stopped the fight.... I would like a rematch. He knows he's scared shitless. He won't ever talk about no rematch. The UFC won't either. I know and he knows he won't ever talk about a rematch. You can go and ask him that one. I don't think it was anything he did. It was more my bad than his ups.
> 
> "*The last guy I fought, Josh Thomson, he was scared shitless when I was fighting him. It's unbelievable how scared he was in there. He was running for his life. He was making women when I was fighting him. He was making bitch ass lady sounds and that's not bullshit. I'm not here talking shit on him, this is reality. He was making woman sounds. He was running out of the clinch. I hit him in the face and he was going "Oh, oh, ehh" making woman sounds I've never even heard out of a man before during a fight. I'm hearing his corner telling him to smile and I'm like, "Yeah, smile mother ****er" and not a single smile came out of his mouth. He had a look of panic the whole fight. You have to be in there to fight these guys to know that. This is how it went. I've seen him in other fights, he was smiling at the other guy, bouncing around. He didn't have no time for that against me. He was frantic and trying not to get his ass whooped.*"


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2013)

Diaz is just mad that he got beat.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 27, 2013)

Do it for the people, Chael!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2013)

lol at Chael being "for the people".

Jones will annihilate him.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 27, 2013)

Diaz brothers always with their excuses, nothing new.


----------

